# Bit torrent Question.. I need someone to walk me through like I am 5



## scubagal

I have tried to figure out this Bit Torrent stuff FOREVER.. and never been able to get it to work. 

This morning my husband tried, and again.. we are coming up  

Using the bittorrent.com guide instructions.. the part we must be doing wrong is the web server part. Do I need a designated web server to download shows? I have my own personal website for business and Kevin has a web server for work, do we somehow need to tap into these? 

I was thinking this was more like downloading like I used to from Napster, etc... but apparently not. 

We also tried trackerless, since we don't have a tracker.. should we get a tracker? from? 

Is there a Bit Torrent for Dummies instruction/site/help out there? 

Please no laughing


----------



## dswallow

Install Azureus (http://azureus.sourceforge.net).

For now, just leave everything as it installs it by default.

Now use your web browser and go to a site like www.isohunt.com.

Use the search box up top (labeled "file") and type in a show name, like "shameless", leave the "extension" field blank, and press the "Torrents" button.

In the list that is displayed, the first one is likely to be "shameless SE3.EP1 divx"; click on that. It'll expand with more info. Click on the "Download .torrent" link; a dialog box will open asking what you want to do -- select "Open" or whatever similar thing to that is displayed depending on what browser you're using. This will open Azureus with the torrent file. Azureus will contact the tracker(s) identified in the torrent file and begin making connections with current seeders and leechers of that file in order to begin transferring data.

That should be the basics; now there's some issues to deal with further -- if you have a router/firewall you should configure it so the specified incoming port connects automatically to your machine. You can also specify some limits on how it'll use bandwidth as well as making it default to certain directories. But we can deal with things like that once you've come back and said you've got the basics going.


----------



## jschuur

Bonus points for promoting Shameless again, Doug! You got me interested in that show the other day too.

ScubaGal: The only time you'd need a web server and have to worry about tracker based vs trackerless is if you yourself have a large file that you want to start sharing with others, rather than downloading an episode that's already been 'seeded' (made available via BT) for others. Is that what you wanted?


----------



## mattpol

Also www.mininova.org is a good place for current TV show torrents.


----------



## TBDigital

In short, once you have your Bittorrent client of choice installed, and have found a reliable site that has the torrent files of shows you are interested in, download the .torrent file, and launch it. Your client will do the rest.

Check out http://slyck.com/bt.php?page=3 for various clients and .torrent file sites.


----------



## SeanC

If you are going to be downloading things that other parties would be interested in. And those parties would be interested in contacting your ISP and finding out who you are you should download Peerguardian.


----------



## thumperxr69

TBDigital said:


> In short, once you have your Bittorrent client of choice installed, and have found a reliable site that has the torrent files of shows you are interested in, download the .torrent file, and launch it. Your client will do the rest.
> 
> Check out http://slyck.com/bt.php?page=3 for various clients and .torrent file sites.


Yeah TBDigital Slyck is the best site to start at to see which Bittorrent to search from. :up:

T


----------



## rloper

If you are running a firewall of some kind (HW or SW) you need to forward a port to get things to work smoothly. Set up the firewall (if HW) to forward port 6881 (by default) to the system running Azureus. If its a SW firewall set it to allow incoming traffic through port 6881. Then run the testing in Azureus to verify proper operation.

Good luck!


----------



## kiljoy

You also need to forward the tracker port to the machine running bittorrent. Forward 6969 and 6881-6890. If you can't do a range in your router, do 6881. Each subsequent connection uses the subsequent port. I only forward the first, but the rest seem to do ok without any forwarding. The important one is forwarding 6969, after that, it's gravy.

Something to note, I may be doing something wrong, but every once in a while I'll click on one that says it's well-seeded, but it never starts. If you've got plenty seeding (say, >100) it should be fine.

Tony


----------



## busyba

Some tracker sites don't let you use their trackers on a "standard" bit torrent port.

Also, some ISPs throttle or block standard BT ports.

Your client software should allow you to specify an alternate port or range of ports. Something with 5 digits should be good.


----------



## Redux

kiljoy said:


> You also need to forward the tracker port to the machine running bittorrent. Forward 6969 and 6881-6890


The early suggestion was to use Azureus and I think we're kindof following that lead.


----------



## dswallow

We're all getting ahead of scubagal, I think. Let's wait till she comes back with a progress report and take things one step at a time so as not to overwhelm her with conflicting info/purposes.


----------



## busyba

dswallow said:


> We're all getting ahead of scubagal, I think.


Asking a bunch of geeks a technical question... it was bound to happen.


----------



## appleye1

Yeah, if *I* was 5, I wouldn't know what in the hell you guys are talking about!


----------



## DevdogAZ

So Scuba, have you tried Doug's suggestion yet and had any success?


----------



## busyba

appleye1 said:


> Yeah, if *I* was 5, I wouldn't know what in the hell you guys are talking about!


When *I* was 5, I would have.


----------



## efilippi

May I add what seems to me a logical follow-up question? Now that I have found a torrent for my favorite show (Who's that girl?), is there a simple way for me to view it on my living room TV instead of my laptop?


----------



## crowfan

efilippi said:


> May I add what seems to me a logical follow-up question? Now that I have found a torrent for my favorite show (Who's that girl?), is there a simple way for me to view it on my living room TV instead of my laptop?


Once you have the file downloaded, you can do what you want with it (convert it, burn it to DVD, etc). BT is precisely why I am looking to buy a DVD player that supports divx.


----------



## mpauley

Don't use Azureus, it's a resource hog (darn java depenencies) Give utorrent a try. Its small light weight and darn fast...


----------



## dennisacevedo

efilippi said:


> May I add what seems to me a logical follow-up question? Now that I have found a torrent for my favorite show (Who's that girl?), is there a simple way for me to view it on my living room TV instead of my laptop?


I found the easiest way to do this is buy a Philips DVP642 DVD Player and a handful of DVD+RWs (or even CD+RWs). This great DVD player will play .AVI and .MPG files right off the disc with no need to worry about "authoring" a DVD. Just copy the download shows onto the disc and pop it in the player.

You can usually find these at Walmart, Circuit City, Amazon, etc...



mpauley said:


> Don't use Azureus, it's a resource hog (darn java depenencies) Give utorrent a try. Its small light weight and darn fast...


I agree :up: uTorrent Rocks!


----------



## Mabes

efilippi said:


> May I add what seems to me a logical follow-up question? Now that I have found a torrent for my favorite show (Who's that girl?), is there a simple way for me to view it on my living room TV instead of my laptop?


Do you have a network with an ethernet connection?

http://www.iodata.com/products/products.php?cat=HNP&sc=AVEL&ts=2&tsc=15&sc=AVEL&pId=AVLP2/DVDLA


----------



## jkindley

I second that uTorrent rocks 

Once you download the file you then go out and buy an old X-box ( $150) , void the warrenty by opening it up and add a mod card ( $45), get a 100Gig hard drive & install it, go to walmart and get the xbox remote ($35), download various files: Bios's, ftp program & XBOX MEDEA CENTER. Then you can watch the video that you just downloaded, 

or like others you can convert it to DVD format and burn it to a DVD.


----------



## efilippi

My apologies to Scubagal for sort of hijacking her thread, but I fear one must be well over 5 to handle this. Or maybe under 60 is the real requirement.

I have a movie downloaded with Azureaus. It runs fine on my XP but I thought I'd try it on my imac, which has a wider screen. That doesn't seem to work. The movie avi file was encoded with DivX, according to the notes, and apparently that is Windows only? I've hunted all around the Quicktime site and can't get any satisfaction.

Blockbuster is just down the road...


----------



## dswallow

efilippi said:


> My apologies to Scubagal for sort of hijacking her thread, but I fear one must be well over 5 to handle this. Or maybe under 60 is the real requirement.
> 
> I have a movie downloaded with Azureaus. It runs fine on my XP but I thought I'd try it on my imac, which has a wider screen. That doesn't seem to work. The movie avi file was encoded with DivX, according to the notes, and apparently that is Windows only? I've hunted all around the Quicktime site and can't get any satisfaction.
> 
> Blockbuster is just down the road...


http://www.divx.com/divx/mac/


----------



## efilippi

dswallow said:


> http://www.divx.com/divx/mac/


Hmm, why couldn't I find that. 

20 bucks though, but I'll give it a try.

Thank you.


----------



## THEROCKER

What's the best and quickest way to convert Windows Media files to mpeg files, since most torrents are WM files? Thanks.


----------



## DevdogAZ

THEROCKER said:


> What's the best and quickest way to convert Windows Media files to mpeg files, since most torrents are WM files? Thanks.


Nearly every torrent I've ever downloaded has been an .avi file as opposed to a .wmv. If it says it opens with Windows Media Player that doesn't mean it's a Windows Media file. That's just the application that is associated with that type of file. It can easily be changed by right clicking on the file and choosing Properties.


----------



## dswallow

So... it's been 2 1/2 days since scubagal asked, and not a peep from her...

I'm surprised. Hope all is OK. Surely she knows you don't need to wait 2 1/2 days for answers to most requests here!


----------



## scubagal

dswallow said:


> Install Azureus (http://azureus.sourceforge.net).
> 
> For now, just leave everything as it installs it by default.
> 
> Now use your web browser and go to a site like www.isohunt.com.
> 
> Use the search box up top (labeled "file") and type in a show name, like "shameless", leave the "extension" field blank, and press the "Torrents" button.
> 
> In the list that is displayed, the first one is likely to be "shameless SE3.EP1 divx"; click on that. It'll expand with more info. Click on the "Download .torrent" link; a dialog box will open asking what you want to do -- select "Open" or whatever similar thing to that is displayed depending on what browser you're using. This will open Azureus with the torrent file. Azureus will contact the tracker(s) identified in the torrent file and begin making connections with current seeders and leechers of that file in order to begin transferring data.
> 
> That should be the basics; now there's some issues to deal with further -- if you have a router/firewall you should configure it so the specified incoming port connects automatically to your machine. You can also specify some limits on how it'll use bandwidth as well as making it default to certain directories. But we can deal with things like that once you've come back and said you've got the basics going.


Haven't read the rest of this thread yet- but this worked great- THANKS DOUG!

One more question.. we downloaded a couple things to try and they are on our tivo desktop, but I am assuming our problem is they are not in the right MPEG format. I think we need MPEG2 according to what I read somewhere on tivo... is there a converter I can get, or do I need to be downloading certain type of files only?

I am so close, I feel it... but we just can't figure it completely out. I really appreaciate the help... I am off to read the rest of this thread now, in case there is any more info I misssed..

But I wanted to thank you for this, it worked very easy!!!!


----------



## scubagal

dswallow said:


> We're all getting ahead of scubagal, I think. Let's wait till she comes back with a progress report and take things one step at a time so as not to overwhelm her with conflicting info/purposes.


Ha! Reading this thread just made my head spin.....


----------



## scubagal

crowfan said:


> Once you have the file downloaded, you can do what you want with it (convert it, burn it to DVD, etc). BT is precisely why I am looking to buy a DVD player that supports divx.


Ok.. this is what I think I need to do. Convert the mpg file downloaded and then we should be able to watch it from the Tivo? Now, we keep getting the error file not found or something, but from what I read somewhere... that is because it isn't the right format.

Am I going in the right direction?


----------



## scubagal

dswallow said:


> So... it's been 2 1/2 days since scubagal asked, and not a peep from her...
> 
> I'm surprised. Hope all is OK. Surely she knows you don't need to wait 2 1/2 days for answers to most requests here!


Ha! I know... but this is MrScuba's project and he isn't as lickety split on working on this.... he finally downloaded a test.... (Girls gone wild- um.. yeah)... and then today tried to watch it.

But he is obsessed now and refuses to get his own Tivo acct... so I am playing the middle man 

But I really do thank you for all your help!!!!


----------



## Idearat

scubagal said:


> Ok.. this is what I think I need to do. Convert the mpg file downloaded and then we should be able to watch it from the Tivo? Now, we keep getting the error file not found or something, but from what I read somewhere... that is because it isn't the right format.
> 
> Am I going in the right direction?


Getting it into your TiVo is going to be another layer of work, and another loss of quality. Most of the TV shows I've downloaded have been in DiVx format ( still an AVI extension). Many times they're from HDTV content so I've downloaded stuff that's better quality than my DirecTiVo usually shows me. 
While it's possible to convert that yet again into a TiVo friendly MPEG you're going to take a hit. Usually watching on the computer is the way to go. I ended up with a Mac Mini that's connected to my TV so I just watch downloaded stuff directly from it.
There are a few DVD players that will play DiVx content, and some other external hard drive media things. But if you had any of those you'd be up on DiVx already.

If you're going to be downloading much video, you're probably better off finding some way to connect the PC to the TV screen. Then you won't care what format its in and won't spend 45 mins to convert an hour show each time.


----------



## lee espinoza

the Videora TiVo Converter will make any file into a .MPG
http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wait. Are you people saying there's a way to transfer files from a computer to the TiVo? I've heard that "TiVo to Come Back" was in the works, but didn't know it was available yet. Is this what you're talking about?

On another note, why would you want to transfer these files to the TiVo? It's much easier to watch them on the computer and they're usually far better in quality. The stuff I download looks pristine while the stuff I transfer to my computer via TiVoToGo looks horrendous.


----------



## Idearat

devdogaz said:


> Wait. Are you people saying there's a way to transfer files from a computer to the TiVo? I've heard that "TiVo to Come Back" was in the works, but didn't know it was available yet. Is this what you're talking about?
> 
> On another note, why would you want to transfer these files to the TiVo? It's much easier to watch them on the computer and they're usually far better in quality. The stuff I download looks pristine while the stuff I transfer to my computer via TiVoToGo looks horrendous.


The only time I bother converting downloaded video is if I really need to dump it to DVD for someone who is never going to figure out how to watch it on their computer. It's never as good as a high quality DiVx file from an HDTV source though.


----------



## Redux

devdogaz said:


> Are you people saying there's a way to transfer files from a computer to the TiVo?


Yes, you just ...


devdogaz said:


> why would you want to transfer these files to the TiVo?


... OK, never mind.


----------



## crowfan

I just bought the Phillips DVP 642 DVD player. It plays DivX files. I just take the AVI files that I get off BT, burn them to DVD, and the Philips plays them. Works and looks great. :up:


----------



## THEROCKER

What other programs can be used to convert avi to mpeg? Every program I use for that purpose is so slow. They take a dozen hours to do a full length movie. I've always wanted to watch my torrents on my Roku HD1000 but it only plays Mpegs. Thanks.


----------



## DancnDude

THEROCKER said:


> What other programs can be used to convert avi to mpeg? Every program I use for that purpose is so slow. They take a dozen hours to do a full length movie. I've always wanted to watch my torrents on my Roky HD1000 but it only plays Mpegs. Thanks.


I just purchased WinAVI Video Converter http://www.winavi.com that does it, and works fast. I converted a 2-hour show (well ok it had commercials removed so it was about 1.2 hours) in about 20 minutes from AVI to MPG2. You can download a trial that will convert things but put an annoying watermark on your movie.


----------



## Mabes

What about converting VOB to AVI? I'm skeptical there is a free solution, in which case it's not worth it to me, I'll keep them on my hard drive.


----------



## Guindalf

mpauley said:


> Don't use Azureus, it's a resource hog (darn java depenencies) Give utorrent a try. Its small light weight and darn fast...


Hmmm, I only manage to download at 320k/s with Azureus. Perhaps I should switch???


----------



## scubagal

devdogaz said:


> Wait. Are you people saying there's a way to transfer files from a computer to the TiVo? I've heard that "TiVo to Come Back" was in the works, but didn't know it was available yet. Is this what you're talking about?
> 
> On another note, why would you want to transfer these files to the TiVo? It's much easier to watch them on the computer and they're usually far better in quality. The stuff I download looks pristine while the stuff I transfer to my computer via TiVoToGo looks horrendous.


We don't want to watch them on the computer... we basically are just trying to catch up one shows we missed the first few episodes, etc to get caught up.... so we were hoping we could download the shows, watch them together on the TV, get caught up, then delete.... I guess that isn't going to happen!?!??!


----------



## DancnDude

scubagal said:


> We don't want to watch them on the computer... we basically are just trying to catch up one shows we missed the first few episodes, etc to get caught up.... so we were hoping we could download the shows, watch them together on the TV, get caught up, then delete.... I guess that isn't going to happen!?!??!


Once you download the episodes, you need to convert them to MPG2 and then you can use TiVo2GoBack to get them from your computer to your TiVo. There's been talk of programs already in this thread that will do this conversion for you. I think people here have been waiting to see what questions/problems you are having with the BitTorrent step first though. Once you get that working and have a file, we could tell you what to do next.


----------



## scubagal

DancnDude said:


> Once you download the episodes, you need to convert them to MPG2 and then you can use TiVo2GoBack to get them from your computer to your TiVo. There's been talk of programs already in this thread that will do this conversion for you. I think people here have been waiting to see what questions/problems you are having with the BitTorrent step first though. Once you get that working and have a file, we could tell you what to do next.


I am past that.. Doug's program worked great (earlier post on this thread).. now we downloaded a few things, they won't play or transfer- we tried converting it to a MPEG2, but I guess we didn't do it right, it said it was transfering, but when we go to play it, it is 0 seconds and nothing to play....


----------



## Redux

scubagal said:


> we downloaded a few things, they won't play or transfer- we tried converting it to a MPEG2, but I guess we didn't do it right, it said it was transfering, but when we go to play it, it is 0 seconds and nothing to play....


Most of what you find to download will be .avi files. Tivoserver running on your Mac or pc will make those .avi files available to your Tivo just as if they were native tivo files.


----------



## DancnDude

I just did the sending to TiVo for the first time yesterday too  You do need to convert them to MPG2, but you have to use the settings from http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv251080.htm?
It won't work otherwise. Lee Espinoza posted a few posts ago a program that converts the file for you into these settings although I havn't used it.


----------



## JTAnderson

Mabes said:


> What about converting VOB to AVI? I'm skeptical there is a free solution, in which case it's not worth it to me, I'll keep them on my hard drive.


You could try Virtualdub-MPEG2.


----------



## Jeeters

crowfan said:


> I just bought the Phillips DVP 642 DVD player. It plays DivX files. I just take the AVI files that I get off BT, burn them to DVD, and the Philips plays them. Works and looks great. :up:


Same here. I have two of them in fact; one for the livingroom and ended up getting another for the bedroom a couple months later. They're only something like $68 at Target.

Well worth the price, imo - previously, both my PC and I were spending *way* too much time re-encoding the divx files to mpg to play on my old DVD player. I now have a DVD+RW labled "torrents" that I continually copy fresh downloads to for viewing on the player.

The user interface of the DVP642 is a bit clunky when trying to select a file to play back. And trying to go back to the list of files when its playing something can be slow. But it's very reliable - has been able to play almost every divx and xvid file I've thrown at it with just a few exceptions. Good picture, too, progressive-scan and all.


----------



## scubagal

Redux said:


> Most of what you find to download will be .avi files. Tivoserver running on your Mac or pc will make those .avi files available to your Tivo just as if they were native tivo files.


Hmm... this doesn't seem to be working, I downloaded a Greys Anatomy .avi file and it isn't even showing up in my 'Tivo Recording' file. The mpg is showing up, but not the AVI file, so this leads me to believe, we need to keep working on the converting... the one converter we tried obviously didnt convert it to mpeg2, or we don't have the right settings someone posted elsewhere in this thread.

SO frustrating... It isn't like I want to download a 100 things, just a few episodes of shows I missed


----------



## crowfan

I think Redux may be talking about a hacked TiVo....not sure though.

The troubles that you're having is exactly why I dropped $60 on a new DVD player. It was too much work and time to convert them all. Now I can just throw them on a disk and watch them that way.

Good luck!


----------



## scubagal

I am almost at the point crowfan.. really, I am. 

I am using the software that Lee suggested, if this doesn't work, I give up.


----------



## Idearat

Redux said:


> Most of what you find to download will be .avi files. Tivoserver running on your Mac or pc will make those .avi files available to your Tivo just as if they were native tivo files.


Unfortunately this is probably not going to be true. AVI isn't "Standard" by a long shot. You've got to have the appropriate CODEC for it to work. Something might play MPEG1 or MPEG2 AVIs, but not work with DiVx or others. Even if you can decode DiVx, you might not get the audio to work if the audio is AC3.

From it's Wikipedia entry:  
_An AVI file may therefore carry audio/visual data inside the chunks in almost any compression scheme, including: Full Frames (Uncompressed), Intel Real Time Video, Indeo, Cinepak, Motion JPEG, Editable MPEG, VDOWave, ClearVideo / RealVideo, QPEG, MPEG-4, XviD, DivX and others.​_
If using a computer, the player such as Windows Media or Quicktime will usually try to download the proper CODEC if it's not there when you try to play it. Once you've got the right CODEC, AVIs will all look the same to you, but doesn't mean they are.


----------



## dswallow

I generally just watch them on my computer. Occasionally I'll burn a CD or DVD and watch it on the 50" plasma. I have the Philips DVP642 and it really is a nice convenience to be able to just burn MPEG2/4/DivX files as is to a CD or DVD. I'd picked one up at BJ's for about $59, then picked up another one later just as a spare.

debtoine just pointed out this player to me today: Oppo OPDV971H 720p/1080i Upscaling DVD Player

It upconverts to 720p or 1080i, but more importantly also plays DivX and seems to have decent reviews. It's a bit more at $199, though.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Scuba, I'm unclear as to whether you were ever able to view the torrents that you downloaded. Were you able to view them on the computer but you want to figure out a way to play them on your TV? Or have you not even been able to get them to play on your computer yet? If it's the latter, a couple of CODECs are all you need. Then you can at least watch the shows and see how they look. Then you can decide if it's really that big of a hassle to watch on the computer vs. going through all the extra hassle to get the file to your TV.


----------



## Redux

Idearat said:


> Unfortunately this is probably not going to be true. AVI isn't "Standard" by a long shot. You've got to have the appropriate CODEC for it to work. Something might play MPEG1 or MPEG2 AVIs, but not work with DiVx or others. Even if you can decode DiVx, you might not get the audio to work if the audio is AC3.


I'm very confused by this. Who is this "you" that you seem to think is going to have to decode something?

Yes, it is certainly quite possible that she'll eventually run into some show in the .avi wrapper that Tivoserver can't handle automatically, but it should be somewhat seldom; hasn't happened to me yet. When/if it happens, you can look into codecs and other methodologies if the specific show is important enough. Or you just discard it and get on with your life.

From a user perspective, the .avi is just _there_ like any other tivo file. There is no codec issue that the user needs to be aware of.


----------



## lee espinoza

scubagal said:


> I am almost at the point crowfan.. really, I am.
> 
> I am using the software that Lee suggested, if this doesn't work, I give up.


Thank you. I will be happy the software that I suggested might make you give up :up: :up:


----------



## Vito the TiVo

For playback of those torrents on a TV, try this:

http://www.supergooddeal.com/product_p/pmpeg4-15.htm

if you use it enough, it really is a good deal. I have one and it works awesome. Use it like a hard drive, dump your files on it in Xvid (or whatever) format, plug it in at the TV and use the remote to playback. Its the best money i've ever spent (after TiVo of course)

I feel I should say I've only had an occasional problem with a badly encoded episode or a huge HD feed. The occasional skip is usually ironed out with reencoding the audion in VirtuaDub.

Oh and the one that I got is 40gb for slightly more, but that was months ago and I don't see that product on the web. But the additional storage is really only for convienence... I mean how much can you watch at once?


----------



## scubagal

devdogaz said:


> Scuba, I'm unclear as to whether you were ever able to view the torrents that you downloaded. Were you able to view them on the computer but you want to figure out a way to play them on your TV? Or have you not even been able to get them to play on your computer yet? If it's the latter, a couple of CODECs are all you need. Then you can at least watch the shows and see how they look. Then you can decide if it's really that big of a hassle to watch on the computer vs. going through all the extra hassle to get the file to your TV.


They were fine on the computer, can't get to the tivo.

But we have success! thanks EVERYONE in this thread.... especially Lee's software, because that worked.

Unfortunetly, our first download/convert/transfer happened to be Greys Anatomy in Spanish.... but at least we were able to successfully get it onto the tivo, even if we didn't catch we downloaded a non-english version... 

I am not having much luck finding what I want on isohunt, not sure if it is just a smaller selection, but since it is so easy.... don't know, have to play more with Azures to see if I can use different search sites... but so far, I think we have solved our problem!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## dennisacevedo

scubagal said:


> I am not having much luck finding what I want on isohunt, not sure if it is just a smaller selection, but since it is so easy....


Some other torrent sites to try:

mininova (dot) org
torrentspy (dot) com
thepiratebay (dot) org

(i can't post URLs yet...)

Also, another good place to find shows is eMule.

emuleplus (dot) info

It's not a BitTorrent program, but IMO the best P2P available right now - like old-school napster, or Kazaa but without the spyware. Much better for older stuff too. e.g. Last night I found an old episode of Oprah with James Frey (Million Little Pieces) from October.


----------



## MickeS

OK, I don't understand you people. You're talking about playing back shows on your TV using the Philips DVP642 (I own one and it rocks, by the way), other media players, bla bla bla...

Did nobody read lee espinoza's message further up on the page? Go to http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/ and download it. COnvert your files to TiVo format. Watch on your TiVo.

Why are you even talking about other means? 

Since I installed Videora my DVP642 is just collecting dust. I used to do what some others in the thread say they do, burn .avi and other files to a CD/DVD and watch them on my DVP42... but Videora is literally one-click encoding to get it from MPEG-4 to tivo-compatible MPEG-2. And then I just walk over to my TiVo and start watching it later, when it's done encoding (on my PC it encodes in about half the playing time for a HDTV-rip mpeg-4).

TiVo can now play back all my converted torrent downloads... where is the marketing here, when even TiVo OWNERS seem to have no idea it can this?


----------



## dswallow

MickeS said:


> OK, I don't understand you people. You're talking about playing back shows on your TV using the Philips DVP642 (I own one and it rocks, by the way), other media players, bla bla bla...
> 
> Did nobody read lee espinoza's message further up on the page? Go to http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/ and download it. COnvert your files to TiVo format. Watch on your TiVo.
> 
> Why are you even talking about other means?
> 
> Since I installed Videora my DVP642 is just collecting dust. TiVo can now play back all my converted torrent downloads... where is the marketing here, when even TiVo OWNERS seem to have no idea it can this?


I suppose one part of it is that some of us are DirecTV subscribers and use DirecTV DVR's.

Another part of it is that to place it on compatible TiVo's you must run through a conversion most of the time, and that conversion takes time. With the DVD player, one just burns the file that was downloaded onto a CD or DVD and plays.


----------



## MickeS

> With the DVD player, one just burns the file that was downloaded onto a CD or DVD and plays.


Fair enough, I guess, if one is in a hurry. It takes about 20 minutes for me to convert a 43 minute show, but that's a good point. Same with DirecTV compatibility.

Personally, having the same control over the file as I would over a TiVO recording (pausing, switching to other recordings, instant replay) wins out easily though. Plus, not having to deal with discs, of course.


----------



## nedthelab

Wen getting a large torrent and it is broken up into many subfiles how does one bring them together as a single AVI or MPG?

Thanks


----------



## dswallow

nedthelab said:


> Wen getting a large torrent and it is broken up into many subfiles how does one bring them together as a single AVI or MPG?
> 
> Thanks


Those are usually broken up as RAR files, a compression scheme similar to ZIP, that also offers a way to break up the compressed file into smaller pieces. Install a program like winrar to be able to reassemble the pieces.


----------



## MickeS

Normally that means it's in RAR-format (one file will have the ending .rar, the others will have .r01, .r02, .r03 and so on).

Install WinRAR and use it to extract and combine the files into one video file (will do it automatically once you extract one of the files).

EDIT: darn, too late. 

/Mike


----------



## rseligman

Other good torrent sites for TV are
http://www.torrentreactor.net/
http://www.torrentspy.com/


----------



## rseligman

Redux said:


> Most of what you find to download will be .avi files. Tivoserver running on your Mac or pc will make those .avi files available to your Tivo just as if they were native tivo files.


TiVo doesn't recognize .avi files. They have to be .mpg


----------



## DevdogAZ

Redux said:


> Yes, you just ...
> ... OK, never mind.


OK, forgive me. I guess I really do want to know. What must be done in order to send torrent files to the TiVo?


----------



## MickeS

devdogaz, assuming you already know how "TiVoGoBack" works and have it setup, you just need to install http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/

Then convert the file (change the options in the program so it outputs the converted file to your TiVo Recordings folder). That's it.

Note that by default the output of the conversion is 4:3 aspect ratio (the default is used when doing the "One CLick Transcoding"). Since many torrents are in 16:9, you'll have to change that (the little dropdown on the right of the conversion screen) for those files (that would be 3-click encoding ). You can also change the default to be 16:9 so you won't have to change it for every file, and can use the one-click.

/Mike


----------



## DevdogAZ

MickeS said:


> devdogaz, assuming you already know how "TiVoGoBack" works and have it setup, you just need to install http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/
> 
> /Mike


I don't. That's why I posted earlier in the thread about this. I had heard several months ago that TiVo was going to introduce something that allowed files to go back to the TiVo but hadn't heard anything else about it. I assumed it would be like most of TiVo's promised developments and not be available for quite some time. I don't keep up in the Coffee House like I used to, so if it's been introduced, I was unaware of it. Can you give me the quick overview of what I have to do to get it set up?

Thanks


----------



## DancnDude

devdogaz said:


> I don't. That's why I posted earlier in the thread about this. I had heard several months ago that TiVo was going to introduce something that allowed files to go back to the TiVo but hadn't heard anything else about it. I assumed it would be like most of TiVo's promised developments and not be available for quite some time. I don't keep up in the Coffee House like I used to, so if it's been introduced, I was unaware of it. Can you give me the quick overview of what I have to do to get it set up?
> 
> Thanks


Download the latest version of TiVo Desktop. You'll be asked where you want to keep your TiVo recordings. All you need to do is put a TiVo-compatible MPG2 file in that folder (use the conversion program in this thread to get it to the right format). Then on your Now Playing list, you'll see your computer's name and a listing of all the files in that folder. If you select it, you have the option of transfering it to TiVo. If you don't see the item immediately in Now Playing, go into Music, Photos, and More first then go back to Now Playing (I had to do this last night to get mine to show up).


----------



## MickeS

> Can you give me the quick overview of what I have to do to get it set up?


Essentially, all you need to do is install TiVo Desktop 2.2 on your PC, and set it up. You should then get a little computer icon iat the bottom of the "Now Playing" menu, where you can select the files (it will show .mpeg and .tivo files).

More details here: http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv251080.htm


----------



## quarkman97

dswallow said:


> I generally just watch them on my computer. Occasionally I'll burn a CD or DVD and watch it on the 50" plasma. I have the Philips DVP642 and it really is a nice convenience to be able to just burn MPEG2/4/DivX files as is to a CD or DVD. I'd picked one up at BJ's for about $59, then picked up another one later just as a spare.
> 
> debtoine just pointed out this player to me today: Oppo OPDV971H 720p/1080i Upscaling DVD Player
> 
> It upconverts to 720p or 1080i, but more importantly also plays DivX and seems to have decent reviews. It's a bit more at $199, though.


My brother bought this Oppo player after he bought his 1080p Samsung and from what he experienced, it chokes on .avi files. YMMV

I, too, was looking for a divx solution after my old DVD player took a dump on me. Luckily, it was still under warranty (4-year service plan). I took it in and they gave me what I paid for it 3.5 years ago ($180) and I went with an LG (LGDVB418). It has all the HD hookups, 1080i upscaling, accepts memory cards, and does divx.

I highly recommend this player. It plays any .avi file I throw at it.

Thanks to Lee Espinoza for the link. I gotta check that out. I have a ton of TV on my PC that is in MPG format.

Separate question: Does uTorrent do safepeer or peerguardian?


----------



## DevdogAZ

MickeS said:


> Essentially, all you need to do is install TiVo Desktop 2.2 on your PC, and set it up. You should then get a little computer icon iat the bottom of the "Now Playing" menu, where you can select the files (it will show .mpeg and .tivo files).
> 
> More details here: http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv251080.htm


OK, I don't know why I didn't know about this before. This is pretty cool. Now I can watch the stuff that I download on the TiVo and it's way higher quality that way than if I just record it originally with the TiVo.

I recant my earlier statement about why anyone would want to transfer the shows this way. It's easy and it looks great. Thanks for the info, people.


----------



## bjheels

OK, maybe I need to be treated like I am 4 years old. I followed dswallow's excellent instructions and downloaded shameless. When I launch WMP launches and plays the audio only. Apparently, I need a Codec? Should I find the codec or should I use an alternate player? Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## dswallow

bjheels said:


> OK, maybe I need to be treated like I am 4 years old. I followed dswallow's excellent instructions and downloaded shameless. When I launch WMP launches and plays the audio only. Apparently, I need a Codec? Should I find the codec or should I use an alternate player? Thanks for any assistance.


There are two video codecs you should definitely install: DivX and XviD, both freely downloadable. You should be able to find what you need from http://www.divx.com/divx/ and www.xvid.org.


----------



## dennisacevedo

bjheels said:


> OK, maybe I need to be treated like I am 4 years old. I followed dswallow's excellent instructions and downloaded shameless. When I launch WMP launches and plays the audio only. Apparently, I need a Codec? Should I find the codec or should I use an alternate player? Thanks for any assistance.


If you run the file on your computer, and the audio plays but the video doesn't, you probably are missing the right video codec (e.g. DIVX, XVID, Indeo).

If the video plays and the sound doesn't, you are missing an audio codec (usually AC3)

To check which codecs a video is using, open it in AVICodec:

avicodec (dot) duby (dot) info

A great alternate player is VLC. It has many codecs built in, plus will play a file before it is finished downloading.

videolan (dot) org / vlc


----------



## Rainy Dave

Thanks for the tutorial! I always able to download the 8-Jan episode of West Wing that my TiVo missed!


----------



## bjheels

dswallow said:


> There are two video codecs you should definitely install: DivX and XviD, both freely downloadable. You should be able to find what you need from http://www.divx.com/divx/ and www.xvid.org.


Thanks dswallow, that took care of it. I appreciate the help.


----------



## beldar

I began with the philips 642, added a norcent dp-220 (even cheaper, same decoder chip) for another room, but the intermediate step of burning the .avis to DVD got too annoying. Plus HR HDTV AC3 episode rips (e.g. Lost) don't play on either unit without some kind of reencoding. 

Now I've gone the xbox media center route and couldn't be happier. The torrents all play directly off of the share where azureus drops them, and with the xbox in 720p output, HR HDTV rips look wonderful. 

I'm not sure I can say what we're doing with our one-DVD-at-a-time netflix subscription, other than to note that xbox media center loves to play .iso images of dvds. 

That $199 networked dvd player seems like a pretty good idea if you don't want to deal with hacking an xbox, but I'm a lot happier with a solution that's getting continuous software updates. And xbmc plays nearly everything.


----------



## Redux

rseligman said:


> TiVo doesn't recognize .avi files. They have to be .mpg


You said that in response to my:
"Most of what you find to download will be .avi files. Tivoserver running on your Mac or pc will make those .avi files available to your Tivo just as if they were native tivo files."

Maybe I phrased it badly. I'll try again.

Most of what you find to download will be .avi files. Tivoserver running on your mac or pc will make those .avi files available to your Tivo just as if they were native tivo files.

Of course it is always possible that a specific .avi file may be coded in a way not readable by Tivoserver, but I have not yet had that experience. The development team for Tivoserver seem committed to enlarge the scope of types of video files that can be served by the local computer to the Tivo, and I'm hopeful VOB files may be supported soon.


----------



## lee espinoza

MickeS said:


> Did nobody read lee espinoza's message further up on the page?


No I am invisible here.


----------



## kdmorse

Edit: Oops - Smeeked.... ahh well

Once you have the video file locally, you can't beat the Videora Tivo Converter for the next step. Just point it at any media files you may have, and it'll transcode em, and if you like, drop them right in your local tivo video folder. They then show up accessablef by the tivo, which slurps them up and plays them.

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/

They also have a bittorrent client (Videora) designed specifically to track and download television series, and then use their tivo converter for one step downloading from the internet - right into the tivo, but I've not tried it. It may be simpler for one just getting started.

(Personally, I download with Azureus, and watch on whatever computer is closest)

-Ken


----------



## lee espinoza

anyone here using Tivoserver(for DIRECTV TIVO's) just make one of these directories below on your computer 
1. c:\tmp
2. c:\cygwin\tmp
3. make a \tmp dir in the same directory as the tivoserver.exe 

then tivoserver will transcode your file by its self


----------



## crowfan

What if I want to burn the AVI file (or the resulting MPEG file from the Videora converter) to a regular DVD to play in a regular DVD player (not a DivX player)? I have a BT file that I want to burn to a regular DVD for my father in law. What do I need to do with that?


----------



## beldar

crowfan said:


> What if I want to burn the AVI file (or the resulting MPEG file from the Videora converter) to a regular DVD to play in a regular DVD player (not a DivX player)? I have a BT file that I want to burn to a regular DVD for my father in law. What do I need to do with that?


Spend some time poking around videohelp.

Guides like this one have many ways to do various things. Other parts of the site have reviews of the various packages.

You probably don't want to convert from divx to videora for tivo to DVD--each reencoding will affect the quality.


----------



## DevdogAZ

OK, I've been able to transfer BT files to the TiVo for viewing. I now have a couple of questions:

First, as soon as I started doing this yesterday, my TiVo started acting up. It just spontaneously restarted about 5 times yesterday in the 12 hours after I downloaded Desktop 2.2 and transferred a file. It hasn't happened now since about 1 am so I'm hoping it's not an issue anymore, but could the installation of 2.2 and the transferring of files cause the TiVo to stop functioning properly?

Second, I used Videora to convert a couple of shows. One show that was in 16:9 I tried to convert as a 16:9 and it didn't work (showed multiple images on the TV). The second was a native 4:3 program and I converted it that way and it worked great. The third was a 16:9 program that I converted with the 4:3 setting and it looked horrible because it had stretched the picture vertically and made all the people tall and skinny. What is the proper Videora setting for converting a 16:9 program into a letterboxed 4:3 file so I can watch it on my 4:3 TV in the proper aspect ratio?


----------



## PJO1966

My turn to ask questions like a 5 year old. Unfortunately I'm one of those who can't put this on a TiVo, so I have to burn a DVD. I tested and none of my DVD players Play AVI files so I need to convert to burn a DVD. I downloaded AVI2DVD but get stuck when asked to choose an audio stream. there are no options in the scroll-down menu... it's blank. I made sure that there were no special characters in the file path name. I made sure to keep the path simple so I just dropped the file at C:\ with no subfolders and still have no luck.

This is my first attempt with bit torrent files. I managed to download the fila and am able to watch it on the computer. I'd really like to be able to watch this on the TV.


----------



## crowfan

Click the "this one" link in beldar's post (a couple posts up). The fourth link down on that page is DivXtoDVD 0.5.0. I used that the other day and it worked great. I was able to burn a DVD using the resulting files and Nero, and it played fine on my father in law's relatively old DVD player.


----------



## MickeS

> could the installation of 2.2 and the transferring of files cause the TiVo to stop functioning properly?


Don't know. I have not had any problems at all. I suppose it's possible... but I suspect it's just a coincidence. That's just a guess though.



> What is the proper Videora setting for converting a 16:9 program into a letterboxed 4:3 file so I can watch it on my 4:3 TV in the proper aspect ratio?


A 16:9 file should be converted using a "MPEG-2/720x480/16:9/xxx" profile. It will then show as a letterboxed 4:3 file on the TiVo. Not sure why the 16:9 you converted to 16:9 didn't work and showed multiple images. Maybe something wrong with the source file. I haven't had any problems with any files.


----------



## PJO1966

crowfan said:


> Click the "this one" link in beldar's post (a couple posts up). The fourth link down on that page is DivXtoDVD 0.5.0. I used that the other day and it worked great. I was able to burn a DVD using the resulting files and Nero, and it played fine on my father in law's relatively old DVD player.


That did the trick, thanks. Now I'm repeating the process after purchasing to get rid of that pesky watermark across the top of the screen.

:up:


----------



## Paperboy2003

OK, I've only played with torrents once or twice about a year ago and it was on a 'non-essential' computer. How 'dangerous' is it using these torrent sites. Am I going to end up downloading other nefarious programs along with the show? What do I have to concern myself with?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Paperboy2003 said:


> OK, I've only played with torrents once or twice about a year ago and it was on a 'non-essential' computer. How 'dangerous' is it using these torrent sites. Am I going to end up downloading other nefarious programs along with the show? What do I have to concern myself with?


I've been downloading bit torrents for a couple of years and never had a problem. You obviously want to have an anti-virus program running, and also run spyware and adware programs regularly. However, I've not found any torrent files that brought anything bad into my system.


----------



## crowfan

PJO1966 said:


> That did the trick, thanks. Now I'm repeating the process after purchasing to get rid of that pesky watermark across the top of the screen.
> 
> :up:


Glad it worked for you.

Did the other program that you used first put the watermark on for you? I used that program by itself on a BT file, and then burned it to DVD using Nero, and it didn't have a watermark.


----------



## dswallow

Paperboy2003 said:


> OK, I've only played with torrents once or twice about a year ago and it was on a 'non-essential' computer. How 'dangerous' is it using these torrent sites. Am I going to end up downloading other nefarious programs along with the show? What do I have to concern myself with?


While you certainly could choose to download things that might be questionable ... hacked commercial software, for example, which very well might have viruses or other malware attached, if you're downloading television shows or other video material, you're going to be dealing with video files. Sometimes there'll be some other descriptive files or images included as part of the package, but generally nothing executable.

Bittorrent clients themselves have stayed pretty respectable (nothing at all like Kazaa where the client itself loaded up your system with malware). And they only share what you tell it to share and other torrents you download yourself, so they're not exposing anything on your system to others surreptitiously.


----------



## PJO1966

crowfan said:


> Glad it worked for you.
> 
> Did the other program that you used first put the watermark on for you? I used that program by itself on a BT file, and then burned it to DVD using Nero, and it didn't have a watermark.


The first one never worked for me because it wouldn't let me select an audio stream and couldn't continue without it.


----------



## mtnagel

With the talk of converting an avi to dvd files, if it's just a 42 min tv show, any reason not to just burn it to a video cd? Nero can make the video cd from the avi and it doesn't even take up the whole cd (at least for the one I tried). So is there any reason to go to DVD for just a TV show?


----------



## dswallow

mtnagel said:


> With the talk of converting an avi to dvd files, if it's just a 42 min tv show, any reason not to just burn it to a video cd? Nero can make the video cd from the avi and it doesn't even take up the whole cd (at least for the one I tried). So is there any reason to go to DVD for just a TV show?


Video CD is 352x240 in NTSC, about 1/4 the resolution most TV show torrents are provided in, as most do come from HD feeds when available.


----------



## mtnagel

SeanC said:


> If you are going to be downloading things that other parties would be interested in. And those parties would be interested in contacting your ISP and finding out who you are you should download Peerguardian.


I downloaded it and at the end of the setup, it said it would launch it. I see it in my processes at pg2.exe, so does that mean it's working?


----------



## mtnagel

dswallow said:


> Video CD is 352x240 in NTSC, about 1/4 the resolution most TV show torrents are provided in, as most do come from HD feeds when available.


Ah, I see. What about super video cd? Nero had that, but I didn't know what it was.


----------



## dswallow

mtnagel said:


> Ah, I see. What about super video cd? Nero had that, but I didn't know what it was.


Super Video CD is 480x480 for NTSC, better certainly. And not really that far from what you'd get on a DVD, I suppose. Can your player handle DVD data formats on CD media?


----------



## PJO1966

I just watched a few minutes of Smallville after going through the whole process. It looked pretty good on my Zenith DVB 318 upconverted to 1080i. Maybe I'll eventually get something that will play AVI files directly. I'm intrigued by the Cintre MediaStore that was posted earlier in this thread. If I was employed I would have placed that order today. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## mtnagel

dswallow said:


> Super Video CD is 480x480 for NTSC, better certainly. And not really that far from what you'd get on a DVD, I suppose. Can your player handle DVD data formats on CD media?


Not sure, but I just tried to do it in Nero and it said I needed to purchase something else (I only have the OEM version, so I'm not sure if that's why) and I don't want to do that. Thanks though.


----------



## DevdogAZ

MickeS said:


> A 16:9 file should be converted using a "MPEG-2/720x480/16:9/xxx" profile. It will then show as a letterboxed 4:3 file on the TiVo. Not sure why the 16:9 you converted to 16:9 didn't work and showed multiple images. Maybe something wrong with the source file. I haven't had any problems with any files.


Nope. I've tried several different files, all of which play fine on the PC, but they won't play properly on the TiVo. Does anyone else have any suggestions on how to make 16:9 torrent files play properly through the TiVo on a 4:3 TV?


----------



## Mabes

JTAnderson said:


> You could try Virtualdub-MPEG2.


It worked, with a problem - I ended up with a 60 GB file 

I'll check the settings and try again.

edit - I saved it as uncompressed, now I'm not sure what to use. I want to be able to make a DVD my friend can play, and he's got an old DVD.

Cinepak Codec by Radius? DivX 6.0? Intel 5.1? Microsoft Video 1? Xvid MPEG4?

Any of the above and burn with Nero as VCD?

edit again = like mtnagel, I can't make a VCD with Nero Express.


----------



## mtnagel

Mabes said:


> Any of the above and burn with Nero as VCD?
> 
> edit again = like mtnagel, I can't make a VCD with Nero Express.


I was able to make a VCD, but not a Super VCD with Nero. With the VCD, as Doug mentioned the resolution is not great, so the quality won't be great. It was watchable for the episode I did last night, but not great.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mabes said:


> It worked, with a problem - I ended up with a 60 GB file
> 
> I'll check the settings and try again.
> 
> edit - I saved it as uncompressed, now I'm not sure what to use. I want to be able to make a DVD my friend can play, and he's got an old DVD.
> 
> Cinepak Codec by Radius? DivX 6.0? Intel 5.1? Microsoft Video 1? Xvid MPEG4?
> 
> Any of the above and burn with Nero as VCD?
> 
> edit again = like mtnagel, I can't make a VCD with Nero Express.


You actually had 60GB of free space? Wow!!

If the friend's DVD player is old, you'll want to check that it will even play DVD+/-Rs before you spend too much time. I know my old DVD player will not play them at all but my newer one does.


----------



## pigonthewing

So why is the amount of traffic hitting PeerGuardian so disturbingly high when I'm not even running bittorent right now?

And, PS, uTorrent does rock. Thanks for the suggestion(s).


----------



## jkindley

mtnagel said:


> I was able to make a VCD, but not a Super VCD with Nero. With the VCD, as Doug mentioned the resolution is not great, so the quality won't be great. It was watchable for the episode I did last night, but not great.


The VCD is also MPEG 1 and not MPEG 2 so the compression is not nearly as good.

as I recal you need to download a mpeg 2 encoder to make Super VCD or DVD material. I think that is what Nero wants to sell you. You should be able find a mpeg 2 encoder on the net. for more info goto www.vcdhelp.com.

Jim


----------



## Mabes

devdogaz said:


> You actually had 60GB of free space? Wow!!
> 
> If the friend's DVD player is old, you'll want to check that it will even play DVD+/-Rs before you spend too much time. I know my old DVD player will not play them at all but my newer one does.


New computer, with 160 GB to start.

A friend of his has made DVDs he can play and the first one I burned was with VOBs, with the entire structure intact. He does not get a no disc error, it tries to read it and gets stuck. The disc was over 4 MB, maybe that's a problem. My player can sometimes have problems in that case.

I think I'll try burning again, wtithout the special features and see what happens.


----------



## ChickenCheese

Thanks everyone for the easy bit torrent lesson! :up: I had no idea how any of this worked until now. A few questions though,

1. Are some bit torrent programs faster then others? It was going to take over 2 hours to download a 1/2 TV program last night. I have DSL and maybe it was the busiest time of day to be using it?

2. Peer Guardian - what does this do? Makes it so no one can tell who you are on the internet?


----------



## Chibbie

ChickenCheese said:


> Thanks everyone for the easy bit torrent lesson! :up: I had no idea how any of this worked until now. A few questions though,
> 
> 1. Are some bit torrent programs faster then others? It was going to take over 2 hours to download a 1/2 TV program last night. I have DSL and maybe it was the busiest time of day to be using it?
> 
> 2. Peer Guardian - what does this do? Makes it so no one can tell who you are on the internet?


1. I don't think you would see much of a difference. A program like uTorrent uses less computer resources, but that won't affect the download speed significantly.

However, some torrents are faster than others. You want to look for a torrent with a lot of seeds (and leechers). The higher the number, the faster the download.

2. It allows you to block IP groups from your P2P connection. From Wikipedia;

_PeerGuardian is often misunderstood as an application. Many presume that the purpose of the software is to hide the user's IP address from various groups, such as the RIAA and MPAA. This is nearly impossible and is thus a misconception of the intention of the program.

The design of PeerGuardian is to prevent the collection of evidence that can be used as proof that a particular IP address is connected to a particular network.​_


----------



## nilegomez

scubagal said:


> Haven't read the rest of this thread yet- but this worked great- THANKS DOUG!
> 
> One more question.. we downloaded a couple things to try and they are on our tivo desktop, but I am assuming our problem is they are not in the right MPEG format. I think we need MPEG2 according to what I read somewhere on tivo... is there a converter I can get, or do I need to be downloading certain type of files only?
> 
> I am so close, I feel it... but we just can't figure it completely out. I really appreaciate the help... I am off to read the rest of this thread now, in case there is any more info I misssed..
> 
> But I wanted to thank you for this, it worked very easy!!!!


 I'm currently using WinAvi... it's the fastest encoder I've found, and the quality is decent (you can choose to encode by "quality" or "speed"... I use "speed" and I have no complaints about quality)... find it here: winavi[dot]com (wouldn't let me post the url, so I'm hoping you can decipher this? lol)

My problem is that once I get my mpg's into the "My TiVo Recordings" folder, my TiVo can see the folder but it can't seem to see the files? Can anyone direct me to a forum thread that addresses this issue please? I've tried searching, but so far haven't come up with anything helpful. At first I thought it might be a firewall issue, but I have no trouble playing the mp3s on my PC through TiVo, and if it can see the folder holding my files, shouldn't it be able to see the mpg's inside as well?


----------



## GadgetFreak

Chibbie said:


> 1. I don't think you would see much of a difference. A program like uTorrent uses less computer resources, but that won't affect the download speed significantly.
> 
> However, some torrents are faster than others. You want to look for a torrent with a lot of seeds (and leechers). The higher the number, the faster the download.


What would a typical download speed be? Most shows that I have tried download at 10-11kbs. Is this because of my router or my isp, or is that normal?

edit: isp = sbc dsl with a linksys router


----------



## DevdogAZ

GadgetFreak said:


> What would a typical download speed be? Most shows that I have tried download at 10-11kbs. Is this because of my router or my isp, or is that normal?
> 
> edit: isp = sbc dsl with a linksys router


Every torrent is different as it depends entirely on how many other people are seeding the program at the same time. The way BT works is that as you are downloading a program, you are also uploading (seeding) those portions of it that you already have. Therefore, when tons of people are getting a particular show, the speeds can be very fast. I've had hour-long programs finish in half an hour or so. Other times, I've had hour-long programs that take several days, simply because there aren't many out there seeding.

There may be things you can do to increase your speed (such as opening ports, disabling firewalls, changing settings on the BT client, etc.) but I'm not a pro at that so I can't tell you what to do specifically. All I know is that my client works fine and there are times when something will d/l well over 100 kbs and other times it is only 1 or 2 kbs.


----------



## dswallow

GadgetFreak said:


> What would a typical download speed be? Most shows that I have tried download at 10-11kbs. Is this because of my router or my isp, or is that normal?
> 
> edit: isp = sbc dsl with a linksys router


Have you looked at the SafePeer plugin for Azureus? It's a program that blocks access to many IP ranges. If your IP address happened to be among them, you might be just suffering an effect of people running SafePeer.

As mentioned, download speeds will vary, but if they are consistently 10-11kbps and you never see them go much higher for a sustained period, there could be something else going on; anything from ISP's running fancy software on their routers to throttle such peer2peer traffic, or some misconfiguration that's causing Bittorrent peers to throttle you or ignore you.


----------



## ChickenCheese

I read somewhere that limiting your upload speed to around 20 will help. Right now I think it's set at unlimited?
Does that sound about right?


----------



## dswallow

ChickenCheese said:


> I read somewhere that limiting your upload speed to around 20 will help. Right not I think it's set at unlimited?
> Does that sound about right?


You don't want to saturate your internet connection since there needs to be some bandwidth available to acknowledge packets as they come in. So keeping your upload speed limited to a portion of your max bandwidth, and similarly for your download speed, you will help things.


----------



## quarkman97

I limited my upload bandwidth to about 10 KB/sec and was getting crap download speeds. I couldn't figure out what the problem was with my download speed.

I adjusted it to the maximum upload and my torrent download speed jumped up to where it usually is. YMMV.

I've had it there ever since. I think I might drop it down to 30 and see what that gets me.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I usually keep my max upload at around 30 while I'm still receiving files, then I make it unlimited after they are finished and then leave them seeding until I've uploaded at least twice as much as I received.


----------



## Jonathan_S

quarkman97 said:


> I limited my upload bandwidth to about 10 KB/sec and was getting crap download speeds. I couldn't figure out what the problem was with my download speed.
> 
> I adjusted it to the maximum upload and my torrent download speed jumped up to where it usually is. YMMV.
> 
> I've had it there ever since. I think I might drop it down to 30 and see what that gets me.


In general, bit torrent clients will devote more of their available bandwidth to the clients that are sending them data the fastest. So in a reasonably large swarm, you will get better download speeds (on average) when you upload faster. (For very small swarms it will matter much less, because you will be limited to the speed of the one or two clients that have the pieces you need).

However, I've noticed (as have others) that if you set the upload limit to unlimited you actually have (somewhat) lower average upload speed that if you set a limit at ~80% of your theoretical max upload speed.

In my case, my max upload is 2 megabits/s (256 Kbytes/s). I set the upload limit on Azurius to 200 Kbytes/s or about 78% of the max. This gave me the best performance. 
Much higher than that, and I would see a jagged graph for upload speed, instead of a nice flat line. It would attempt to meet the higher cap, then for whatever reason wouldn't be able to sustain it and the upload speed would drop, then surge again. On average that was slower that just capping it at 200 Kb/s.

(Also, when in that surge and ebb mode bittorrent would noticeably impact web browsing by increasing latency of page load enough to be annoying.)


----------



## chuckwny

I am trying out the Azureus client but I am only seeing download speeds around 30kB. Is there a setting I need to adjust or something (I have DSL).


----------



## mtnagel

chuckwny said:


> I am trying out the Azureus client but I am only seeing download speeds around 30kB. Is there a setting I need to adjust or something (I have DSL).


I had tried BT several times in the past, but every time I would get horrible speeds. I assume it's because I couldn't figure out my network settings. Then I tried utorrent as someone here recommended and when it go through the setup, it linked to a couple web sites that walked me through the network settings and now it works fine for me (thank you everyone that's posted).


----------



## jkindley

When I download tv shows with > 200 seed's I usually get between 20 - 60 kbs speeds sometimes i get speeds as fast as 150 kbs ( pretty much maxing out my dsl). 
The strange thing is that I have been downloading the Howard Stern show which always comes in at my full download rate ( 150~170 kbps). The amount of seeds for these shows is about the same as for the TV stuff that I get.


----------



## Mabes

Jonathan_S said:


> In my case, my max upload is 2 megabits/s (256 Kbytes/s). I set the upload limit on Azurius to 200 Kbytes/s or about 78% of the max. This gave me the best performance.


200, wow. I've been setting mine at 35, which I read somewhere was about right for my speed, and getting about 50KBs down on a good torrent. But my speed is the same as yours, I'm going to try 200 on the next one.


----------



## bigrig

I use a hacked xbox over a wireless network to view files on the TV. I'm tempted to get the Linkplayer2 for HD files, but I don't think the wireless will be able to handle the bandwidth.  

I was downloading a show the other night that had a ton of seeds, and I thought the speed should be better. I went into the Azureus transfer settings and saw that it had 80 connections max for individual torrents. I set it to unlimited and my speed rocketed up! 

Matt


----------



## malutchen

scubagal said:


> I have tried to figure out this Bit Torrent stuff FOREVER.. and never been able to get it to work.
> 
> This morning my husband tried, and again.. we are coming up
> 
> Using the bittorrent.com guide instructions.. the part we must be doing wrong is the web server part. Do I need a designated web server to download shows? I have my own personal website for business and Kevin has a web server for work, do we somehow need to tap into these?
> 
> I was thinking this was more like downloading like I used to from Napster, etc... but apparently not.
> 
> We also tried trackerless, since we don't have a tracker.. should we get a tracker? from?
> 
> Is there a Bit Torrent for Dummies instruction/site/help out there?
> 
> Please no laughing


I got BitComet (which i guess is very similiar) I feel ya I am clueless and your thread is just making me more confused so if you learn anything please include me I would apprecaite it!


----------



## Mabes

Is it also true that if you are uploading at a greater rate than you are downloading your settings are off?


----------



## SoBelle0

Great info!! I got West Wing. Wow, it was really slow... but I got it and converted it for TiVo and am about to watch it. I was just going to burn it - but figured I may as well test out the Videora while I was at it.  
At this speed, I'm not sure just how useful it will be - maybe I can tweak the speeds like some of you have noted - but for a 'gotta have it' situation it worked like a charm. 

Thanks for the thread scuba! and thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## DevdogAZ

SoBelle, will you be watching on a 4:3 TV? If so, let me know how it works. I'm still having problems converting 16:9 files to be viewed properly on my 4:3 TV. If anyone has any advice, feel free to share.


----------



## ddockery

Mabes said:


> Is it also true that if you are uploading at a greater rate than you are downloading your settings are off?


Not necessarily. Once again it dpends on who is conected to the torrent, what their settings are, and which pieces of the torrent they each have. The parts you need may be less common, and thus are being shared by less peers.


----------



## MickeS

devdogaz, I have converted several dozens of 16:9 files to letterboxed 4:3 using the MPEG-2/720x480/2Mbit/16:9/192kbps profile in Videora. Are you absolutely sure that this is the profile you are using (it is not the default profile, so unless you have set it as default profile, it will not use that when you click on "one click encoding")?

It seems odd it would work so well for me but not for you... also, I'm not sure it makes a difference, but maybe if it still doesn't work, verify that your TiVo is set to 4:3 format... it should be though, otherwise I guess other TV would look odd too.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Actually, I've read in several other threads and forums today that in order for this to work the TiVo needs to be set on 16:9. Supposedly it won't affect how the normal 4:3 video looks but it will allow the 16:9 stuff to display accurately. I don't know if this is correct since I haven't been home to try it since I read this info.

However, I've tried every single 16:9 setting on Videora and none of them have worked so I'm willing to try anything. Is it possible that it could be TV-specific, meaning some TVs will display the files while others won't? Could it be that different TiVo models have different capabilities?

I've downloaded the most current codec from www.divx.com and that doesn't seem to make a difference. Is there another codec that I could get that might have some effect?


----------



## malutchen

SoBelle0 said:


> Great info!! I got West Wing. Wow, it was really slow... but I got it and converted it for TiVo and am about to watch it. I was just going to burn it - but figured I may as well test out the Videora while I was at it.
> At this speed, I'm not sure just how useful it will be - maybe I can tweak the speeds like some of you have noted - but for a 'gotta have it' situation it worked like a charm.
> 
> Thanks for the thread scuba! and thanks for the info everyone!


You sooo need to show me how to do that!


----------



## SoBelle0

devdogaz said:


> SoBelle, will you be watching on a 4:3 TV? If so, let me know how it works. I'm still having problems converting 16:9 files to be viewed properly on my 4:3 TV. If anyone has any advice, feel free to share.


I am watching it on a 4:3 TV - and the picture is stretched. It's a bit of a bother... it definitely looked better on the laptop. I didn't change any settings within Videora - and plan to with my next try. I've got two more shows I dld... figured what the heck they can go while I'm sleeping. Ah, brings back days of dling music on dial-up.  So, let's exchange notes if either of us comes up with a setting that makes it 4:3 size.



malutchen said:


> You sooo need to show me how to do that!


Sure! Hope this helps. I only remember generalities b/c I didn't do it all at the same time. 

I downloaded uTorrent based on the recs here. I think page 1 or 2 of this thread...
Then used mininova.org to find the show I wanted. (Had to Google to get the right episode number and such b/c the descriptions are limited. For example, I wanted Sunday night's West Wing - which, turns out, is from Season 7 Episode 11 - so I found the file named west.wing.s07e11. That still probably isn't foolproof, just so ya know.) Double-clicked it and off it went. Downloading and so on - for a very long time.
Then the next night - I dld Videora. I think again page 1 or 2... and ran the recording thru it to convert it to a format TiVo could read.
Then moved the new file from the Videora folder into the TiVo Recordings folder and *voila!* it showed up in my Turtle directory on TiVo. Woo Hoo! :up: 
Good luck!!


----------



## DevdogAZ

OK, I changed the TV Aspect Ratio on the TiVo to "16:9 Capable" and now the video plays without interlacing problems but it is stretched vertically so everything is tall and skinny. I was able to achieve this same result previously by converting 16:9 files using the 4:3 settings in Videora. 

If anyone has had success converting a 16:9 .avi file and displaying it with the proper aspect ratio (letterboxed) on a 4:3 TV, please let us know how it's done. Thanks.


----------



## SoBelle0

Okay - I converted the second file using the profile suggested by MickeS - and it worked. I'm now watching it in letterbox. The picture looks great!! :up:

I'm converting my last one using that profile as well (now set as my default) - just to be sure it wasn't anything about that file that was diff. I'll post again and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## cheerdude

Thanks for the info... d/l my first torrent now (happens to be the last West Wing episode as well)

Got a question... searching through mininova; the description of the shows have, seemingly, several abbreviations. For example...

House - House S02E10 HR HDTV AC3 5.1 XviD-NBS vs.
House 2x10 (HDTV-FOV)[VTV]

The first one is almost twice the size of the other (and has more seeds & leechers) - but does that necessarly make it a better file? Especially when you are looking to convert it for TiVo viewing?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## cheerdude

On using the TiVo conversion tool - if you already have a widescreen TV (like I do), should I still use the settings that MickeS suggests or will the default work just as well?


----------



## SoBelle0

Jeff - I coulda brought you a DVD on Sat. Good luck with your dls. 

Re: your 2nd question - I think the default includes 4:3 ratio info - which I think (but have no idea, for sure) means that it "modifies it to fit the screen" or whatever they say. So, you should probably still pick a 16:9 option - such as the one MickeS suggested. Let me know - 'cause soon enuf I'll have a fancy new TV as well and will want to use the right option.

I have no idea whatsoever about the various naming schemes used... or how to determine quality, etc. I just figure I got lucky that, thus far, the two I got were both in English and one had been edited to remove the commercials, the 2nd one is really crappy... and I'm converting the final one now.


----------



## dswallow

cheerdude said:


> Thanks for the info... d/l my first torrent now (happens to be the last West Wing episode as well)
> 
> Got a question... searching through mininova; the description of the shows have, seemingly, several abbreviations. For example...
> 
> House - House S02E10 HR HDTV AC3 5.1 XviD-NBS vs.
> House 2x10 (HDTV-FOV)[VTV]
> 
> The first one is almost twice the size of the other (and has more seeds & leechers) - but does that necessarly make it a better file? Especially when you are looking to convert it for TiVo viewing?


We're seeing more and more HD versions -- where the resolution is higher than the normal video files that'd be about 350MB/43 minutes of show. The "HR" there is referring to "high resolution"; the "HDTV" in both refers to the source being an HDTV/digital broadcast; "AC3 5.1" refers to the audio encoding; "XviD" is identifying the codec used to compress it; "NBS" and "FOV" are referring to the group of folks who are doing the captures and encodings which often helps people identify levels of quality when comparing multiple possible downloads.


----------



## MickeS

> On using the TiVo conversion tool - if you already have a widescreen TV (like I do), should I still use the settings that MickeS suggests or will the default work just as well?


You should chose to encode to the same ratio that the source file is, no matter what aspect ratio your TV is - so if it's a 16:9 source, encode using a 16:9 profile (same for 4:3).

When you get your widescreen TV, change the "TV Aspect Ratio" in the TiVo settings to "16:9" - the 16:9 encoded files that had letterbox black bars when TiVo was set to 4:3 will then fill the entire screen.


----------



## cheerdude

Conversion completed - Transfering them to the TiVo now...

Which leads me to another question - Wired vs. Wireless ... except for the transfer speed, is there any difference in the quality of the video being transfered (either way)?

Thanks again,

Jeff

PS - Is it me... or has this thread been moved to the TV Show Talk forum? (Don't really notice too much, since I use "View New Posts")


----------



## SoBelle0

MickeS said:


> You should chose to encode to the same ratio that the source file is, no matter what aspect ratio your TV is - so if it's a 16:9 source, encode using a 16:9 profile (same for 4:3).
> 
> When you get your widescreen TV, change the "TV Aspect Ratio" in the TiVo settings to "16:9" - the 16:9 encoded files that had letterbox black bars when TiVo was set to 4:3 will then fill the entire screen.


Well, that makes so much sense.  Thanks!!


----------



## markz

Ok, I am collecting questions as I read through this thread, so bear with me.



jkindley said:


> I second that uTorrent rocks
> 
> Once you download the file you then go out and buy an old X-box ( $150) , void the warrenty by opening it up and add a mod card ( $45), get a 100Gig hard drive & install it, go to walmart and get the xbox remote ($35), download various files: Bios's, ftp program & XBOX MEDEA CENTER. Then you can watch the video that you just downloaded,
> 
> or like others you can convert it to DVD format and burn it to a DVD.


Can these be bought already modded ready to go without all the extra steps?



crowfan said:


> I just bought the Phillips DVP 642 DVD player. It plays DivX files. I just take the AVI files that I get off BT, burn them to DVD, and the Philips plays them. Works and looks great. :up:


Can you burn to a CD-RW or DVD+/-RW and play it on the DVP 642 so that you can reuse the disk over & over? Or does it require using just a CD-R or DVD+/-R?

I see mention of TiVoGoBack and TiVo Desktop. Are they anything I can use with my two DirecTiVos? Can I upload anything to them to watch on the TV?

I see everyone talking about how uTorrent rocks. I have been using BitComet for quite some time. Is uTorrent better than that?

I think that is all. I have read the whole thread and am now submitting my questions!


----------



## MickeS

> Can these be bought already modded ready to go without all the extra steps?


Look at eBay.



> Can you burn to a CD-RW or DVD+/-RW and play it on the DVP 642 so that you can reuse the disk over & over? Or does it require using just a CD-R or DVD+/-R?


It can use /+-RW discs fine. The only thing I've had trouble playing on it is Qpel-encoded Xvid.



> I see mention of TiVoGoBack and TiVo Desktop. Are they anything I can use with my two DirecTiVos? Can I upload anything to them to watch on the TV?


No, DirecTivo does not support this. Maybe there are hacks that let you, but "natively" they don't.



> I see everyone talking about how uTorrent rocks. I have been using BitComet for quite some time. Is uTorrent better than that?


No idea.  I've used BitComet and liked it a lot. Using Azureus now. I don't think it matters much.


----------



## ddockery

I prefer uTorrent to Azureus, because Azureus is a reource hog. At it's best it took over 40MB of memory, and uTorrent takes up 2-3MB. As far as performance on torrents, they are both very configurable and work well.


----------



## efilippi

*Originally Posted by MickeS
You should chose to encode to the same ratio that the source file is, no matter what aspect ratio your TV is - so if it's a 16:9 source, encode using a 16:9 profile (same for 4:3).*

But how does one know what the source file was encoded at? The descriptions don't include it, as far as I have seen. Heck, I'm happy when I get English instead of German! Is there some 'properties' option somewhere that looks into the avi file?

Another wierd thing happened to me today. I have a movie that runs very well on the pc, but only the video part. There is no audio at all and I can see a fleeting "error dowlonading codec" on the windows Media Player. But after I run it through Videora and watch it on Tivo, the sound is fine! How can that be?


----------



## MickeS

> But how does one know what the source file was encoded at? The descriptions don't include it, as far as I have seen. Heck, I'm happy when I get English instead of German! Is there some 'properties' option somewhere that looks into the avi file?


Yeah, if you right-click on the file in Windows Explorer, and choose "Properties" and "Summary"-> "advanced", it should say the height and width there. Just divide the height by the width and you'll get the aspect ratio.

Also, if it's a HDTV rip (usually says in file name) it's 16:9.

Windows Media Player probably does not have that particular codec registered, or access to it or whatever, but Videora does.

I have seen it happen for me with Media Player Classic vs WMP. Media Player Classic can play anything I throw at it, while WMP stumbles quite often.


----------



## efilippi

MickeS said:


> Yeah, if you right-click on the file in Windows Explorer, and choose "Properties" and "Summary"-> "advanced", it should say the height and width there. Just divide the height by the width and you'll get the aspect ratio.


Yes, that works. My most recent movie shows 624 by 256 pixels. That divides to 2.4 which doesn't seem to be either 16:9 or 4:3. Something else, I guess?

No mention of codec used in audio section of the properties so I don't know how to solve the audio problem in Windows.


----------



## Mabes

efilippi said:


> Yes, that works. My most recent movie shows 624 by 256 pixels. That divides to 2.4 which doesn't seem to be either 16:9 or 4:3. Something else, I guess?
> 
> No mention of codec used in audio section of the properties so I don't know how to solve the audio problem in Windows.


Sounds like 2.35 to 1, which would be a widescreen movie.


----------



## cheerdude

Success!!! 

Following all of the directions, I was able to watch West Wing and House on my TiVo from a torrent d/l. Had no problem with WW (jumped slightly in 2 places) and House's audio was slightly ahead of the video; but when I look at the WMP file, it was slightly ahead there as well... so it would appear to be just a "bad rip". 

Amazing - thanks to all for the instructions (and to TiVo for doing GoBack). Wonder if they knew that it was going to be used like this (and is why they aren't saying much about it)? 

Jeff


----------



## MickeS

efillipi, sorry I can't help you with that one...


----------



## Redux

dswallow said:


> "NBS" and "FOV" are referring to the group of folks who are doing the captures and encodings which often helps people identify levels of quality when comparing multiple possible downloads.


I have been told this is also a good idea when you're buying used car stereo systems. Some groups of folks capture the entire wiring harness and all the connectors, others simply cut the wires. At the lowest quality, they just yank them out and run, and god knows what you're going to get.

It's always good to be able to identify levels of quality when comparing multiple possible sources.


----------



## keyzersoce

A word of warning: My son downloaded a movie a while ago. We just got a notice from our service provider that the releasing studio has tracked the download to our computer. The letter was one of those sreongly worded, legal "cut it out" forms. They say they haven't released any names yet, but they haven't been asked, either. Therefore, I suggest people use peerguardian, which we have just installed.


----------



## mtnagel

keyzersoce said:


> A word of warning: My son downloaded a movie a while ago. We just got a notice from our service provider that the releasing studio has tracked the download to our computer. The letter was one of those sreongly worded, legal "cut it out" forms. They say they haven't released any names yet, but they haven't been asked, either. Therefore, I suggest people use peerguardian, which we have just installed.


Wow. That sucks. Was it really, "a movie" and not many movies?


----------



## tase2

First comment-this is a great and very informative thread. I have read up through around post 90 or so. As I have to leave now, I apologize if this has been asked and answered. Just give me a post # or something if so. e 

This is my situation. I downloaded a concert video through utorrent and is now sitting on my hard drive 2.4gb. As I have an HR10-250 as my only Tivo, I believe I have no chance of viewing the video on my Tivo.(Please, Please correct me if this is wrong). I know I can watch it on my PC, but much prefer to watch it on my TV.

So I assume my only choice is to burn it to DVD and play it in my DVDplayer. 
I have PowerDVD v.6 and the latest upgrade of Nero 6. 

How do I burn what I believe is a MPEG video file from my HD to the DVD-R so I can play it in my home DVD player (Sony DVPNS50 DVD)?


----------



## keyzersoce

mtnagel said:


> Wow. That sucks. Was it really, "a movie" and not many movies?


Yes. I usually download BBC shows, unavailable in the US, through UKNova.com. We have always used Netflix or our local video store to rent anything we wanted to see. Apparently, he and a friend were experimenting one night and downloaded a movie, just to see if they could. It just happened to be from a studio which is actively tracking downloads of their films.

As my dad used to say: When a flock of ducks pass overhead, you just point your rifle at them and pull the trigger, hoping you'll hit one. Today, you turned out to be the duck.


----------



## mtnagel

keyzersoce said:


> Yes. I usually download BBC shows, unavailable in the US, through UKNova.com. We have always used Netflix or our local video store to rent anything we wanted to see. Apparently, he and a friend were experimenting one night and downloaded a movie, just to see if they could. It just happened to be from a studio which is actively tracking downloads of their films.
> 
> As my dad used to say: When a flock of ducks pass overhead, you just point your rifle at them and pull the trigger, hoping you'll hit one. Today, you turned out to be the duck.


What was the studio?


----------



## keyzersoce

mtnagel said:


> What was the studio?


Avoiding the mention of any names, let's just say Spielberg, Geffen and Katzenberg are involved.


----------



## MickeS

So, Paramount then?


----------



## Mabes

keyzersoce said:


> Yes. I usually download BBC shows, unavailable in the US, through UKNova.com. We have always used Netflix or our local video store to rent anything we wanted to see. Apparently, he and a friend were experimenting one night and downloaded a movie, just to see if they could. It just happened to be from a studio which is actively tracking downloads of their films.
> 
> As my dad used to say: When a flock of ducks pass overhead, you just point your rifle at them and pull the trigger, hoping you'll hit one. Today, you turned out to be the duck.


And the duck who gets hit is an innocent duck who rents or buys the things it wants unless it's not available to it. Oh, maybe the duck occasionally downloads a movie that it could rent at their video store, but the duck does not stop renting other movies. The duck rents as many movies as it can afford to rent, and this is something that the rifle owners will never understand.

There are bad ducks out there who will never pay for anything. But they've been around since the invention of the cassette tape and they will always be around, but they are not costing anyone any money. If those ducks could not get their movies/music for free, they would not go out and buy them. The industry will never get this, they didn't get it when cassettes became widely used, and they will not get it when they have destroyed bittorrent and some other method becomes available.

edit - sorry for the extended duck metaphor.


----------



## Mabes

keyzersoce said:


> A word of warning: My son downloaded a movie a while ago. We just got a notice from our service provider that the releasing studio has tracked the download to our computer. The letter was one of those sreongly worded, legal "cut it out" forms. They say they haven't released any names yet, but they haven't been asked, either. Therefore, I suggest people use peerguardian, which we have just installed.


I'm sure you know this, but others may not - using Peer Guardian does nothing to stop such warning letters, it does not hide your internet activity, it only makes prosecution difficult if you happen to get sued.


----------



## tase2

That sucks keyzersoce

You talk about bad timing on a post.

Any suggestions for my burning question?


----------



## lee espinoza

I have use bittorrnet(for over a 1 year) and NEVER got a call from my ISP(At&t/SBC) to "cut it out" but like keyzersoce dad said one day i may be the duck.


----------



## Malcontent

keyzersoce said:


> A word of warning: My son downloaded a movie a while ago. We just got a notice from our service provider that the releasing studio has tracked the download to our computer. The letter was one of those sreongly worded, legal "cut it out" forms. They say they haven't released any names yet, but they haven't been asked, either. Therefore, I suggest people use peerguardian, which we have just installed.


I would recommend that people out there to seriously look into using Newsgroups to download their movies and TV shows. It's a lot safer and faster. I pay $15 a month for a Newsgroups provider and I download at full speed and 100% without worry. There is a lot more stuff on the Newsgroups then there are on Bittorrent. Although it's a little bit more complicated process to learn then Bittorrent and does require a monthly cost to a Newgroups provider, the speed and peace of mind are worth it.

Here, check out these websites to give you an idea of how to get started with using newsgroups.

http://www.angelfire.com/gundam/newsgroupguide/

http://www.slyck.com/ng.php


----------



## mtnagel

Malcontent said:


> I would recommend that people out there to seriously look into using Newsgroups to download their movies and TV shows. It's a lot safer and faster. I pay $15 a month for a Newsgroups provider and I download at full speed and 100% without worry. There is a lot more stuff on the Newsgroups then there are on Bittorrent. Although it's a little bit more complicated process to learn then Bittorrent and does require a monthly cost to a Newgroups provider, the speed and peace of mind are worth it.
> 
> Here, check out these websites to give you an idea of how to get started with using newsgroups.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/gundam/newsgroupguide/
> 
> http://www.slyck.com/ng.php


Couldn't the movie studios monitor that too? Or are you anonymous when you download something? No way to be tracked?


----------



## dswallow

mtnagel said:


> Couldn't the movie studios monitor that too? Or are you anonymous when you download something? No way to be tracked?


Not anywhere nearly as easily; the only records that might exist are with the newsgroup provider and the only way they could access them is be working with the newsgroup provider. And there's tens of thousands, if not more, newsgroup providers... and it's voluminous, but possible, to just take newsgroup feeds and then you get most everything which makes it more difficult once more to prove specific interest/use of just one portion of it. And that's assuming the newsgroup provider actually has logging turned on.

P2P protocols communicate with peers, so all a movie studio need do is become a peer within the protocol being monitored and then record IP addresses to identify people who minimally had an interest in a given file; then they technically need to monitor and witness that IP address disseminating some portion of their copyrighted material (which is where SafePeer or PeerGuardian enter the picture by blocking such transfers to large blocks of IP addresses associated with media companies and related groups).


----------



## Malcontent

mtnagel said:


> Couldn't the movie studios monitor that too? Or are you anonymous when you download something? No way to be tracked?


It would be very difficult for the studios to monitor you on newsgroups. I have not heard one story of anyone being busted for downloading movies from a newsgroup. Unlike Bittorrent, your not downloading or uploading from or to other people. Your downloading from your newsgroup provider. When you download with Bittorrent, other people can see your internet address. This doesn't happen with downloading from the newsgroups. Most of the big newsgroup providers (Newshosting, GigaNews) don't keep any logs or monitor WHAT you download. It's in their best interest not to record or monitor what you download. So, your pretty much anonymous while downloading from newsgroups. Newsgroups are just too large and decentralized to monitor. It's by far the safest way to download.

I know others here use newsgroups. I'm sure they will comfirm all this.


----------



## nedthelab

Hello,

I recently downlaoded a couple of Stargate eps that I missed, they came down fine as AVI files, when loading into media player I quickly see an error downloading CODEC and then the image plays fine but no audio, I can not tell what Codec might be missing - any advice?

Thanks


----------



## cheerdude

Probably DIVX or xVid ...

In my short BT history, I believe that some (most?) of the files will show what codec was used in the file's header.


----------



## nedthelab

I used DIVX as the player and is showed missing auido tag 8192 aquick search brought me to free-codec.com and low and behold that message means no AC3 filter- 2 mins later a quick download and audio is there


----------



## mtnagel

dswallow said:


> Not anywhere nearly as easily; the only records that might exist are with the newsgroup provider and the only way they could access them is be working with the newsgroup provider. And there's tens of thousands, if not more, newsgroup providers... and it's voluminous, but possible, to just take newsgroup feeds and then you get most everything which makes it more difficult once more to prove specific interest/use of just one portion of it. And that's assuming the newsgroup provider actually has logging turned on.
> 
> P2P protocols communicate with peers, so all a movie studio need do is become a peer within the protocol being monitored and then record IP addresses to identify people who minimally had an interest in a given file; then they technically need to monitor and witness that IP address disseminating some portion of their copyrighted material (which is where SafePeer or PeerGuardian enter the picture by blocking such transfers to large blocks of IP addresses associated with media companies and related groups).





Malcontent said:


> It would be very difficult for the studios to monitor you on newsgroups. I have not heard one story of anyone being busted for downloading movies from a newsgroup. Unlike Bittorrent, your not downloading or uploading from or to other people. Your downloading from your newsgroup provider. When you download with Bittorrent, other people can see your internet address. This doesn't happen with downloading from the newsgroups. Most of the big newsgroup providers (Newshosting, GigaNews) don't keep any logs or monitor WHAT you download. It's in their best interest not to record or monitor what you download. So, your pretty much anonymous while downloading from newsgroups. Newsgroups are just too large and decentralized to monitor. It's by far the safest way to download.
> 
> I know others here use newsgroups. I'm sure they will comfirm all this.


Alright, you guys convinced me to give this a try. Maybe I should start a "walk me through newgroups like I'm a 5 year old" thread, but I read through the guides you posted Malcontent and there are several choices of things, like subsribe to newzbin (costs $0.50) or use a free one (which one?) Also, which news server should I use? I don't anticipate downloaing much, but some plans have limits like 20 gb for $10 a month. That sounds like a lot, but for something like a movie, is it compressed at all like with the avi's with bittorrent or are they full size? If they are like 4 gb, then that's only 5 movies a month. So I don't know how much would be enough.

I guess I'm looking to start off as cheap as possible to just get my feet wet. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## cheerdude

Matt...

Use your ISP's news server for starters. See what their retention limits are... and then decide if it works with what you need... or if you want to go with another service.

It also appears that newzbin is a good service as well (especially if you are used to a bit torrent style of info).

Jeff


----------



## Malcontent

mtnagel said:


> Alright, you guys convinced me to give this a try. Maybe I should start a "walk me through newgroups like I'm a 5 year old" thread, but I read through the guides you posted Malcontent and there are several choices of things, like subsribe to newzbin (costs $0.50) or use a free one (which one?) Also, which news server should I use? I don't anticipate downloaing much, but some plans have limits like 20 gb for $10 a month. That sounds like a lot, but for something like a movie, is it compressed at all like with the avi's with bittorrent or are they full size? If they are like 4 gb, then that's only 5 movies a month. So I don't know how much would be enough.
> 
> I guess I'm looking to start off as cheap as possible to just get my feet wet. Thanks for any tips.


I use www.newshosting.com as my newsgroup provider. I find them reliable and economical. And I would suggest http://www.newzbin.com/ I subscribe to them also.

I would suggest you start off with just the 10gig for $10 from Newshosting. And one month of newzbin.com for $2.00 for one month of service. You will be able to try this out for a month for a total cost of $12. If after a month you like it you can always increase your newshosting.com limit if you need too and can renew newzbin for another month. If this doesn't work out, your only out $12.

You are correct that an average DVD movie is 4 gigs in size. An average 1 hour tv show is around 350 megs in size. If you get the hang of this and like it, I feel that you will most likely would be better off going for the 'Unlimited" plan from Newshosting.com. For $14.95 a month, you can download an unlimited amount of giga bytes a month. I have the unlimited plan. Believe me, just downloading 2 DVD's a month is more then enough to make the $14.95 a month worth it. An average new DVD cost at least $20.

But I suggest you start off slow at first until you get the hang of it. Again, go with the 10 gigs for $10 and one month of Newzbin for $2. You can always upgrade your Newshosting.com plan at any time.


----------



## The Spud

I use Agent Premium News. They have good retention and just increased their download limits. Their accounts start at $2.95/month for 7 gb. They also make an excellent newsreader called Agent. However I use Newsbin (not Newzbin) for downloading stuff.


----------



## mtnagel

Thanks for the guys about news groups. I'll give it a try tomorrow probably.


----------



## Markman07

Has anyone heard of anyone getting a letter for downloading an OTA tv show using BitTorrent?


----------



## mtnagel

Markman07 said:


> Has anyone heard of anyone getting a letter for downloading an OTA tv show using BitTorrent?


Not 100% sure, but I just thought it was movies and music.


----------



## MickeS

Movie studios seem to be the most dedicated to enforcing copyright rules. Haven't heard or read about anyone getting busted for TV shows, but I guess that could happen too.


----------



## Jeeters

Probably a lot of it has to do with that fact that the movie studios have the MPAA doing all the dirty work for them have have lots of money to do so by pooling it all together from their various member studios. And the same goes for the RIAA and music studios. I don't think the OTA and cable networks have such a body to do this.? Too expensive an undertaking for a single network or television production company to do it on their own?


----------



## JLWINE

I certainly understand using bittorant for TV shows or radio broadcasts that you missed and can't find anywhere else. But what is the advantage of paying $15 a month to be able to download, convert and burn a DVD title. Isn't paying $18 a month to Netflix much easier?


----------



## Jeeters

JLWINE said:


> ...what is the advantage of paying $15 a month to be able to download, convert and burn a DVD title. Isn't paying $18 a month to Netflix much easier?


Except with Netflix, you have to give the DVDs back.


----------



## dswallow

JLWINE said:


> I certainly understand using bittorant for TV shows or radio broadcasts that you missed and can't find anywhere else. But what is the advantage of paying $15 a month to be able to download, convert and burn a DVD title. Isn't paying $18 a month to Netflix much easier?


Ignoring legalities...

I'd guess what's available on newsgroups probably are not all out on DVD yet.


----------



## Malcontent

JLWINE said:


> I certainly understand using bittorant for TV shows or radio broadcasts that you missed and can't find anywhere else. But what is the advantage of paying $15 a month to be able to download, convert and burn a DVD title. Isn't paying $18 a month to Netflix much easier?


The majority of the DVD are either already converted or are exact copies of the retail DVD. So, you don't have to convert them. You just burn them to a blank DVD using software like Nero. Which takes an average of 7 minutes.

You can also download software titles from the newsgroups. Not just movies and TV shows. Pc games, utilities, anti-virus, Playstation and Xbox games, ect. You can't get all that from Netflix.


----------



## mtnagel

Alright newsgroup experts. I downloaded 'something' and when I tried to run the rar files through winrar, I got a "the volume is corrupt" error and it won't create the file. What am I supposed to do now?


----------



## ddockery

Almost everything I've gotten from newsgroups also has PAR files. Basically, one of more of your rar files are corrput. Par files help you rebuoild them properly.

http://www.slyck.com/ng.php?page=6


----------



## mtnagel

ddockery said:


> Almost everything I've gotten from newsgroups also has PAR files. Basically, one of more of your rar files are corrput. Par files help you rebuoild them properly.
> 
> http://www.slyck.com/ng.php?page=6


Damn, you beat me too it. I did finally figure out the par files and I recreated the corrupt ones. Thanks though.


----------



## cmontyburns

cheerdude said:


> Use your ISP's news server for starters. See what their retention limits are... and then decide if it works with what you need... or if you want to go with another service.


I think many ISPs don't provide access to the binaries newgroups. I know mine (SBC, pretty major) does not.


----------



## mtnagel

Conversion question. I've been using DIKO to convert from avi to DVD. It's worked great on all my avi's so far except one but that one didn't work in AVI2DVD either, so I assume it's the file. Anyway, DIKO gives you the option to make an iso file or the video_ts folder and vob files. So which is better, using DVD Decrypter to burn the iso or Nero to burn the vob files? Or the same?


----------



## mtnagel

Couple news group questions: 

Is there a thing where you can request something?

And what about posting? Why would I do that? How would I do that? And wouldn't that be easy to track if you post something that is illegal to sue you?

Thanks!


----------



## Malcontent

mtnagel said:


> Conversion question. I've been using DIKO to convert from avi to DVD. It's worked great on all my avi's so far except one but that one didn't work in AVI2DVD either, so I assume it's the file. Anyway, DIKO gives you the option to make an iso file or the video_ts folder and vob files. So which is better, using DVD Decrypter to burn the iso or Nero to burn the vob files? Or the same?


Both are fine. But DVD Decrypter does have a good reputation for burning ISO. I prefer ISO's just because they are easier to handle. ISO, is just one file to deal with. The video-ts folder, you have many files and sub folders to deal with. When ever possible, I use ISO, and DVD Decrypter to burn them.


----------



## Malcontent

mtnagel said:


> Couple news group questions:
> 
> Is there a thing where you can request something?
> 
> And what about posting? Why would I do that? How would I do that? And wouldn't that be easy to track if you post something that is illegal to sue you?
> 
> Thanks!


You could post a message to a specific newsgroup requesting something you want. But honestly, I wouldn't bother. Thousands of messages are posted to newsgroups a day. It would most likey get lost (over looked).

Again, the newgroups providers don't keep logs that long. They only keep logs on posts for about 3 days (incase of spam) and then delete them. You wouldn't really need to post. Again, they don't log or monitor what you download.

Best advice is to keep checking for what you can't find at this moment. It will most likely be posted in the future.


----------



## scubagal

malutchen said:


> I got BitComet (which i guess is very similiar) I feel ya I am clueless and your thread is just making me more confused so if you learn anything please include me I would apprecaite it!


Well.. the thread has gone a different direction of late, but Doug's suggestion of Azarus, Lee's suggestion of the TIVO converter software both worked great and were the two things I needed to get what we wanted done. We are up and running, I have now seen season 1 and all episodes of season 2 to date of Grey's Anatomy.

So thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtnagel

scubagal said:


> Well.. the thread has gone a different direction of late, but Doug's suggestion of Azarus, Lee's suggestion of the TIVO converter software both worked great and were the two things I needed to get what we wanted done. We are up and running, I have now seen season 1 and all episodes of season 2 to date of Grey's Anatomy.
> 
> So thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry about the switch in topic, but I think they are in a similar vein.

Oh and thanks for responding Malcontent!


----------



## scubagal

mtnagel said:


> Sorry about the switch in topic, but I think they are in a similar vein.
> 
> Oh and thanks for responding Malcontent!


Don't be sorry!!!! My question(s) were answered, happy to see the thread with more info alive... I am sure these shall be my next questions, as I get more savvy in my downloading


----------



## DevdogAZ

Markman07 said:


> Has anyone heard of anyone getting a letter for downloading an OTA tv show using BitTorrent?


While the movie studios and record companies stand to lose money from people using P2P services, OTA broadcasters actually can benefit from it. Sure, they own the copyright and could still attempt to pursue an infringement suit, but the fact that the content was publicly available for free would make it a difficult case to prosecute, and if people are able to download shows to catch up on episodes they missed, it increases the potential audience for the next episode that airs. Scubagal is a perfect example: were it not for bittorrent, she and her husband would not be watching the next episode of Grey's Anatomy, but thanks to it, they are now hooked. ABC lost nothing by the show being available for downloading and therefore it wouldn't be in their best interest to try to discourage this.

Sure, it could get to a point where too many people are downloading and it's hurting the on-air viewership of the show (thus hurting the advertising revenue), but in the mean time, it's still in the networks' best interest to let it be.


----------



## mtnagel

devdogaz said:


> While the movie studios and record companies stand to lose money from people using P2P services, OTA broadcasters actually can benefit from it. Sure, they own the copyright and could still attempt to pursue an infringement suit, but the fact that the content was publicly available for free would make it a difficult case to prosecute, and if people are able to download shows to catch up on episodes they missed, it increases the potential audience for the next episode that airs. Scubagal is a perfect example: were it not for bittorrent, she and her husband would not be watching the next episode of Grey's Anatomy, but thanks to it, they are now hooked. ABC lost nothing by the show being available for downloading and therefore it wouldn't be in their best interest to try to discourage this.
> 
> Sure, it could get to a point where too many people are downloading and it's hurting the on-air viewership of the show (thus hurting the advertising revenue), but in the mean time, it's still in the networks' best interest to let it be.


So what would your take on downloading from HBO, Showtime, etc. be?


----------



## Jeeters

mtnagel said:


> So what would your take on downloading from HBO, Showtime, etc. be?


Don't know where they stand legally, but HBO definitely hates it. They are (were?) deliberately seeding fake bittorrents of their shows in order to exasperate and frustrate downloaders. i.e., they'd seed a file giving it a nice name and appropiate size that looks like the latest episode of "Entourage" or "Rome". People go through the time to download it only to find out that it's just a garbage binary file that doesn't play.


----------



## Jeeters

devdogaz said:


> Sure, it could get to a point where too many people are downloading and it's hurting the on-air viewership of the show (thus hurting the advertising revenue).


And costing them potential DVD sales, too, probably.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mtnagel said:


> So what would your take on downloading from HBO, Showtime, etc. be?


From a prosecution standpoint, they have a much better case. Their content was not originally available for free and their revenue does not come from advertising but rather from subscriptions. However, the potential still remains for someone to get hooked on a show through P2P and then subscribe later where they otherwise would have had no interest in subscribing if they hadn't watched the show via P2P. Overall, however, I'd say that it would be frowned on much more than OTA TV broadcasts.


----------



## mtnagel

devdogaz said:


> From a prosecution standpoint, they have a much better case. Their content was not originally available for free and their revenue does not come from advertising but rather from subscriptions. However, the potential still remains for someone to get hooked on a show through P2P and then subscribe later where they otherwise would have had no interest in subscribing if they hadn't watched the show via P2P. Overall, however, I'd say that it would be frowned on much more than OTA TV broadcasts.


But couldn't you say the same thing about music? And the RIAA isn't buying that. Chances are if you are downloading the Sopranos, you will just continue to do it and never subscribe.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mtnagel said:


> But couldn't you say the same thing about music? And the RIAA isn't buying that. Chances are if you are downloading the Sopranos, you will just continue to do it and never subscribe.


I agree. It's more likely that if you watched the show for free, you're not likely to start paying for it. Therefore, downloading shows that originally aired on pay channels is much more like downloading music than downloading OTA TV shows is.


----------



## dswallow

devdogaz said:


> I agree. It's more likely that if you watched the show for free, you're not likely to start paying for it. Therefore, downloading shows that originally aired on pay channels is much more like downloading music than downloading OTA TV shows is.


Of course if you subscribe to the specific pay channel -- and moreso if you've always subscribed to it like since before the series in question was even a concept in the mind of its creator -- then you jump into wonderful arguments about the whole issue that will never be settled until someone with money gets sued for it. 

Usually, however, the complicating factor isn't just your consumption of downloaded material, but the fact you're also indiscriminately sharing the same material with others. With that in mind, the newsgroup method would likely be the safest refuge for someone doing this in large quantities.


----------



## The Flush

You can always go to the library and check out DVDs for free and rip/burn with DVD Decryptor or DVD Shrink. A friend who was not into Arrested Development borrowed my Season 1 DVDs and then got the second season from the library since I have bought it yet.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

I've read most of the messages in here...and just a few pointers...
If you're looking for a modded/hacked-up Xbox, go to http://www.xbox-scene.org ...it's the best Xbox modding site around, they have a Buy/Sell/Trade forum there as well, just make sure you get references from people if you're looking to buy...
I just downloaded Videora and will give it a try...I've also had success converting files with Nero Vision and WinAvi...
And...reality is...you could be busted anytime for downloading anything of "gray market" calibur...but chances are that it won't happen, the whole thing with the RIAA and movie studios tracking people down gets overblown by the media in order to cause paranoia...as long as you take precautions, you should be fine...bit torrent is still more under the radar than most peer-to-peer apps...
http://www.xtvi.com/ also seems to be a decent TV torrent tracker...


----------



## Malcontent

Check this site out if your looking for Tv shows and use the Newsgroups to get episodes.

http://www.tvnzb.com/nzb


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> Check this site out if your looking for Tv shows and use the Newsgroups to get episodes.
> 
> http://www.tvnzb.com/nzb


That's a rather rude thing to say about TiVo that they have in their banner.


----------



## Malcontent

dswallow said:


> That's a rather rude thing to say about TiVo that they have in their banner.


Yeah, I know. But I stopped being offended when I saw all the tv shows I can download. Many of which I wish I programmed my Tivo to record. It's a nice way to play catch up.


----------



## markz

Malcontent said:


> Check this site out if your looking for Tv shows and use the Newsgroups to get episodes.
> 
> http://www.tvnzb.com/nzb


So what is a NZB? That's the format of the files you can download from them, right?


----------



## mtnagel

markz said:


> So what is a NZB? That's the format of the files you can download from them, right?


Read this - http://www.slyck.com/ng.php?page=9 (and read the whole guide about mews groups if you need too). The main page was posted earlier in the thread by Malcontent and it helped me out a lot. I'd explain it myself, but I'm still not at the level where I can explain how things work. I've got them to work for me, but I couldn't explain it without a guide or something.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Lots and lots of TV Torrents ...


----------



## efilippi

I'm sorry I don't have the answer to your question, Cary, but I'm sure someone else will. Welcome aboard.


----------



## markz

After many glowing praises for the Philips DVP642 DivX-Certified Progressive-Scan DVD Player , I ordered one from Amazon.com. I should have it next week for only $57.99 shipped!

On another note, people were wondering how to play downloaded content on their TV. Today I had a Global Computer ad in my mailbox. One of the featured items looks like it would do just that!

It's an external hard drive that has composite outputs and a remote control so that you can play things you download right on your tv.


----------



## mtnagel

markz said:


> It's an external hard drive that has composite outputs and a remote control so that you can play things you download right on your tv.


That enclosure is cool, but not $100 cool. If it were cheaper and I didn't just buy one last month, I'd buy it.


----------



## markz

mtnagel said:


> That enclosure is cool, but not $100 cool. If it were cheaper and I didn't just buy one last month, I'd buy it.


Actually, it's $200. Even less cool!


----------



## mtnagel

markz said:


> Actually, it's $200. Even less cool!


That's with a 100 gig hard drive too. You can buy the enclosure separately - http://www.globalcomputer.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=1446493&sku=TC3G-5004 for $100.


----------



## markz

mtnagel said:


> That's with a 100 gig hard drive too. You can buy the enclosure separately - http://www.globalcomputer.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=1446493&sku=TC3G-5004 for $100.


Thanks, I hadn't seen that!


----------



## xuxa

Just a friendly reminder most everything discussed and instructed on in this thread is illegal. All television shows are copyrighted no matter what your personal reasons are. This thread BTW break rule number 5 of the forum rules.

5. No discussion of any illegal activity.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Fascinating stuff above this post...really...although I would guess that there's an outside chance that the (real) moderators may have noticed this thread sometime...

It's easy to play downloaded content on your Tivo...if your Tivo is networked with your PC...just use Videora to convert your files (see links in previous messages) and have it leave the converted file either in your "My Tivo Recordings" that Tivo Desktop made, or any other networked folder that you created in Galleon or something similar...you can then transfer the file from your PC to your Tivo using your Tivo, and even watch it as it transfers (I suggest letting the transfer get a few minutes head start though)...
Easy peasy, lemon squeezy...


----------



## dswallow

Actually there's nothing illegal at all about using a peer-to-peer program like Bittorrent clients.

It's not the program; it's what you do with it.

There's also nothing illegal about converting video formats.

So technically "most everything" discussed and instructed in this thread is legal.


----------



## xuxa

Yes Doug, but when you list sites like your second post describing how to download shameless etc., the wink wink nudge nudge aspect is a pretty lame argument. Pull all the links and discussion on downloading shows, and maybe you have a point. Its not the program it is the intent and you and others make the intent very clear here. This is no different than theft of service from Directv and/or Tivo. The thread instructs people on how to break copyright and steal shows. Using your argument I could post a users guide on how to decrpyt Directv signal using legal programs, because it is not the program but what you do with it. Let's see how long that thread would last.

The hacking tivo programs for free service and video extraction programs and conversions from ty files are explicity not allowed on this forum, this is no different.


----------



## dswallow

xuxa said:


> Yes Doug, but when you list sites like your second post describing how to download shameless etc., the wink wink nudge nudge aspect is a pretty lame argument. Pull all the links and discussion on downloading shows, and maybe you have a point. Its not the program it is the intent and you and others make the intent very clear here. This is no different than theft of service from Directv and/or Tivo. The thread instructs people on how to break copyright and steal shows. Using your argument I could post a users guide on how to decrpyt Directv signal using legal programs, because it is not the program but what you do with it. Let's see how long that thread would last.
> 
> The hacking tivo programs for free service and video extraction programs and conversions from ty files are explicity not allowed on this forum, this is no different.


There's always someone holier than thou on these forums. It's getting annoying.

If you believe there's a problem, report it to a moderator. Don't try to act like one.


----------



## xuxa

Where am I being holier than thou, don't get defensive , just see a discrepancy of the rules and I won't report this to a moderator not a snitch .


----------



## dswallow

xuxa said:


> Where am I being holier than thou, don't get defensive , just see a discrepancy of the rules and I won't report this to a moderator not a snitch .


Technically there's a lot of things that would be considered "illegal" or even "copyright violations" that go on in these forums. Downloading/exchanging images of TiVo's for example; people talking in roundabout ways about recreational drugs comes up occasionally; heck even soliciting a videotape or DVD copy (or perhaps actually providing one) is a copyright violation.

Now in the spirit of things, we do a decent job, I think. The vast majority of people using Bittorrent (at least of those inquiring here) are doing so to get a missed episode or an episode that was partially cut off. Yeah, still a copyright violation, but it's probably not one that's particularly cared much about, at least not yet. Now those people grabbing whole seasons to avoid buying a DVD set or grabbing episodes from pay channels to avoid having to subscribe are a different matter.

Of course even bringing this up is going to attract someone who'll say it's still illegal and I'm just rationalizing the illegal activity. Yeah, maybe so. So what?

Unlike movie "trading" online, television show "trading" really has been ignored. Intentional? Who knows.

The unfortunate thing is that these kinds of things are just going to be on the edge of a rather antiquated copyright law -- where the law really hasn't kept up with technology. We're slowly seeing the copyright owners recognize there's an online market; if they succeed in meeting that market then perhaps this sort of thing will diminish greatly on its own. Of course, if they do what the record industry does -- overprice everything -- then maybe not.


----------



## xuxa

dswallow said:


> Technically there's a lot of things that would be considered "illegal" or even "copyright violations" that go on in these forums. Downloading/exchanging images of TiVo's for example; people talking in roundabout ways about recreational drugs comes up occasionally; heck even soliciting a videotape or DVD copy (or perhaps actually providing one) is a copyright violation.


I agree but this thread isn't roundabout in any way, just look at the title



> Now in the spirit of things, we do a decent job, I think. The vast majority of people using Bittorrent (at least of those inquiring here) are doing so to get a missed episode or an episode that was partially cut off. Yeah, still a copyright violation, but it's probably not one that's particularly cared much about, at least not yet. Now those people grabbing whole seasons to avoid buying a DVD set or grabbing episodes from pay channels to avoid having to subscribe are a different matter.


Remember this is a community of 100K plus members that list no theft of service etc. discussion as a very important issue. For example, Posting a way to get tvio for free when I pay for it on some boxes doesn't mean it is okay



> Of course even bringing this up is going to attract someone who'll say it's still illegal and I'm just rationalizing the illegal activity. Yeah, maybe so. So what?


That is for each individual to decide obviously, but discussing like this and on this board where illegal talk is not permitted makes this currently illegal activity seem to be ok and not what this board is about as the sister site avsforum deleted many threads like this one.



> Unlike movie "trading" online, television show "trading" really has been ignored. Intentional? Who knows.


Not true as noted in this thread in which you and others replied , pointing out how to defy the shutdowns http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=239554 
and users have reported even in this thread the received cease and desist letters and then some post how to avoid detection.



> The unfortunate thing is that these kinds of things are just going to be on the edge of a rather antiquated copyright law -- where the law really hasn't kept up with technology. We're slowly seeing the copyright owners recognize there's an online market; if they succeed in meeting that market then perhaps this sort of thing will diminish greatly on its own. Of course, if they do what the record industry does -- overprice everything -- then maybe not.


All opinion of course. Ever consider that all this "free" content that people feel like they should be able to get might decrease the quality in the long run and definitely in the short run. It looks like the companies are trying to meet the market i.e. itunes, google, tvio etc. The way to protest if you want to is not steal it, just don't buy it or watch it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

xuxa, give it up. You seem to show up in every thread that talks about BitTorrent and crap all over it. We get it. You think it's illegal and are trying to force your morality on the rest of us. Sure, it's probably a copyright violation. But if the copyright owner doesn't care, why should we? Obviously most people in this thread don't have a problem with it and apparently neither do the people who run the forum because it's been talked about ad nauseum for years. 

You coming in this thread and trying to tell everyone they are criminals is no different than the people that show up in TV show threads and post about what a stupid show it is and why would anyone watch it? Those people get chased out of those threads for good reason and I think you should be chased out of this one. If you want to start a thread discussing the legality of downloading TV shows, go right ahead. I'll probably check it out and participate. But that's not what this thread is about. Quit crapping.


----------



## xuxa

devdogaz said:


> xuxa, give it up. You seem to show up in every thread that talks about BitTorrent and crap all over it. We get it. You think it's illegal and are trying to force your morality on the rest of us. Sure, it's probably a copyright violation. But if the copyright owner doesn't care, why should we? Obviously most people in this thread don't have a problem with it and apparently neither do the people who run the forum because it's been talked about ad nauseum for years.
> 
> You coming in this thread and trying to tell everyone they are criminals is no different than the people that show up in TV show threads and post about what a stupid show it is and why would anyone watch it? Those people get chased out of those threads for good reason and I think you should be chased out of this one. If you want to start a thread discussing the legality of downloading TV shows, go right ahead. I'll probably check it out and participate. But that's not what this thread is about. Quit crapping.


Just because I am stating something that is be discussed here is illegal (not I think it is , it is) is not crapping on a thread 

Show me a copyright holder of any of these shows discussed in this thread that doesn't care and you can "chase" me out of this thread. If the copyright holder does care shouldn't you care by that logic. Your TV thread analogy is based on opinions of the viewers liking the shows or not, not facts. This has not been talked about for years in detail like this "how to". To not state the facts in discussing this method is disingenuous to the board, thread and methods for 5 year olds 

Don't kill the messenger


----------



## DevdogAZ

Perhaps I misspoke (typed?) when I said the copyright holders don't care. Perhaps they do. However, unlike the MPAA and the RIAA, the TV studios haven't gone on the offensive to try and do anything about the sharing of TV shows. Maybe they correctly realize that it would be bad PR. Maybe the legal question is much murkier because nobody had to pay for the content in the first place. Maybe they actually like that BT gives more people the opportunity to watch their shows. In any case, the copyright holders of broadcast network TV shows are not making any effort to curtail the P2P sharing of their shows. When they do, feel free to come tell us we're being criminals. Until then, save it.

And you're not just the "messenger." Your opinion is that it's illegal. You're advocating your opinion. However, there are definite legal differences between sharing OTA TV shows and other media such as movies and music. Since there's no direct economic loss to the studios if someone downloads a TV show that they could have watched for free (and there's a good argument to be made that there is actually an economic benefit), prosecuting a copyright infringement case dealing with TV shows is going to be very difficult. Until that is successfully done, I'm not going to worry about it. You are welcome to worry about it all you like, but what's not appreciated is you telling other people what to worry about.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

If you don't like something, don't use it...
I highly doubt anyone wants to hear you on your soapbox...

As for this thread breaking rules...it's been here for 20 days...it's not like the mods haven't noticed it sitting around...


----------



## xuxa

devdogaz said:


> Perhaps I misspoke (typed?) when I said the copyright holders don't care. Perhaps they do. However, unlike the MPAA and the RIAA, the TV studios haven't gone on the offensive to try and do anything about the sharing of TV shows. Maybe they correctly realize that it would be bad PR. Maybe the legal question is much murkier because nobody had to pay for the content in the first place. Maybe they actually like that BT gives more people the opportunity to watch their shows. In any case, the copyright holders of broadcast network TV shows are not making any effort to curtail the P2P sharing of their shows. When they do, feel free to come tell us we're being criminals. Until then, save it.
> 
> And you're not just the "messenger." Your opinion is that it's illegal. You're advocating your opinion. However, there are definite legal differences between sharing OTA TV shows and other media such as movies and music. Since there's no direct economic loss to the studios if someone downloads a TV show that they could have watched for free (and there's a good argument to be made that there is actually an economic benefit), prosecuting a copyright infringement case dealing with TV shows is going to be very difficult. Until that is successfully done, I'm not going to worry about it. You are welcome to worry about it all you like, but what's not appreciated is you telling other people what to worry about.


This information is so incorrect I don't know where to begin. Do you even know who is *the* advocate for TV shows hint four letters starts with M ends with A, and they have and will continue to "make an effort" as noted in the thread I listed and in posts in this thread via cease and desist letters to users etc. No need to save it. If you are downloading copyright files via torrents you are breaking the law.

Sticking your head in the sand is your choice but not a wise one when ignoring the facts. Keep in mind it is very very easy to get your ip when using bitorrents even using peerguardian.


----------



## DevdogAZ

xuxa said:


> This information is so incorrect I don't know where to begin. Do you even know who is *the* advocate for TV shows hint four letters starts with M ends with A, and they have and will continue to "make an effort" as noted in the thread I listed and in posts in this thread via cease and desist letters to users etc. No need to save it. If you are downloading copyright files via torrents you are breaking the law.
> 
> Sticking your head in the sand is your choice but not a wise one when ignoring the facts. Keep in mind it is very very easy to get your ip when using bitorrents even using peerguardian.


I'd love for you to show us some verified instances of the MPAA (or anyone else) doing anything to curb P2P sharing of TV shows. You reference cease and desist letters that have been spoken of in this thread, but that was for a movie. I do not deny that the sharing is a violation of copyright law. All I'm saying is that it would be very difficult to prosecute and therefore it's not being done.


----------



## Jeeters

Hmm. Seems this thread has been successfully derailed.


----------



## mtnagel

Back on topic. I've been checking out news groups for a few days now and I don't like how you can't really find stuff that isn't new or popular. There are a couple lesser known bands that I've heard of that I'd like to check out. They are not there. I can't even find clips of their music to see if I like it. The way it's looking now, I probably won't be keeping my subscription. I'm not that big into movies and I can rent DVD's from work for $3 and I probably average 2 a month. A couple movies I wanted to see where coming out on DVD in a week or so, so I could have waited. With music, I love many types of music, but there are other sources that have more of what I'm looking for than news groups that I've been using for awhile. So I'm not getting much out of the news groups.


----------



## xuxa

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=239554 for one example as I listed before.

So you even admit to violating copyright law and still see no problem with it. Looting is also difficult to prosecute.


----------



## dswallow

xuxa said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=239554 for one example as I listed before.
> 
> So you even admit to violating copyright law and still see no problem with it. Looting is also difficult to prosecute.


Some people exceed the speed limit and see no problem with it.


----------



## xuxa

yup and some get caught, that is all i am saying. People get away with breaking the law all the time, does that make it right?

Show me somewhere where tivo went after a user for theft of service, something that is forbidden to discuss.


----------



## cmontyburns

markz said:


> It's an external hard drive that has composite outputs and a remote control so that you can play things you download right on your tv.


If you're interested in that, you might check out LaCie's Silverscreen portable drive.


----------



## mtnagel

cmontyburns said:


> If you're interested in that, you might check out LaCie's Silverscreen portable drive.


$50 more for 20 gigs less.


----------



## NYCwbyfan

Ok, heres my question...

I downloaded a movie and it comes in 2 folders, CD1 and CD2. How do I combine it so that my player knows to play them consecutively when watching the movie??


----------



## cmontyburns

mtnagel said:


> $50 more for 20 gigs less.


Well, there's the software, looks, other considerations that might make it a better choice for someone besides simply the cost/capacity. Not endorsing the product nor do I have one. But common wisdom was that the iPod mini would be a flop for much the raeson you cited, and it only became the most popular player in the world. Personally, if I wanted something like this, I'd buy the LaCie before the other one.


----------



## mtnagel

cmontyburns said:


> Well, there's the software, looks, other considerations that might make it a better choice for someone besides simply the cost/capacity. Not endorsing the product nor do I have one. But common wisdom was that the iPod mini would be a flop for much the raeson you cited, and it only became the most popular player in the world. Personally, if I wanted something like this, I'd buy the LaCie before the other one.


Well, with an iPod, looks and size are a lot more important than with a portable hard drive (and many would pay a premium (based on $/gig) for one). For a portable hard drive, I would buy the cheaper one . Plus, I posted the link for just the enclosure for $100 and you can find your own deal on the hard drive instead of being forced to pay what they are charging saving even more money.


----------



## TivoFan

I haven't bothered to read all of the posts in this thread, but I read enough to see that some people actually talked about shows they downloaded. 

Think about that. You are admitting on a public forum participating in an illegal activity. Should the content holders ever wish to pursue legal action against you, you've already lost your case. Your only saving grace is the unlikelihood of them ever finding your post. Better hope they don't go looking.

And don't admit to anything you don't have to.


----------



## dswallow

TivoFan said:


> I haven't bothered to read all of the posts in this thread, but I read enough to see that some people actually talked about shows they downloaded.
> 
> Think about that. You are admitting on a public forum participating in an illegal activity. Should the content holders ever wish to pursue legal action against you, you've already lost your case. Your only saving grace is the unlikelihood of them ever finding your post. Better hope they don't go looking.
> 
> And don't admit to anything you don't have to.


...Bob Loblaw...


----------



## DevdogAZ

dswallow said:


> ...Bob Loblaw...


...'s Law Blog...


----------



## dswallow

Cute.

Bob Loblaw's Blog


----------



## DevdogAZ

dswallow said:


> Cute.
> 
> Bob Loblaw's Blog


Did you miss that episode where they talked about Bob Loblaw's Law Blog? Maybe you should go download it.


----------



## dcahoe

Bit Torrent is powerful but is by far the most difficult P2P program I've ever used.

As others have said, your router/firewall is where most problems are found.


----------



## efilippi

TivoFan said:


> I Should the content holders ever wish to pursue legal action against you, you've already lost your case.


Sounds to me like you're setting yourself up for consorting, accessory after the fact, something like that. I'll see that Mr. Loblaw defends you.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Dubya's To Do List:

1. Find Osama
2. End that whole Iraq thing
3. Bust those damn TCF BitTorrenting bastards

Be afraid...be *very* afraid...

On a more related note...I find BT to be very easy to use, especially since I learned about port forwarding and am now enjoying much faster download speeds...like everything, it's easier once you've had time to play with it...


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

NYCwbyfan said:


> Ok, heres my question...
> 
> I downloaded a movie and it comes in 2 folders, CD1 and CD2. How do I combine it so that my player knows to play them consecutively when watching the movie??


Did you download it in VCD format??? I dunno how to answer question, assuming you're talking about playing it on your Tivo...
Download in unsplit format next time...heh :up:


----------



## Mr. Soze

I downloaded both Azureus and utorrent. As a near 5 year old, I prefer utorrent, as its help stuff got me through the messing with my router bit. Works great, but I will need to research speeding thngs up and streamlining the process. It was pretty slick to get a show and move it onto the Tivo.


----------



## astrohip

I've been reading this thread since the beginning. Great education. Thanks! I have now been using uTorrent for a week or two, and never had a problem (again, thx to this thread).

Couple o' questions:

1) There are many different torrent sites. Why? Why do some torrents appear at one site (say Pirate Bay) and other torrents at isoHunt? Is there a master torrent site or list?

2) Why do torrents get to 99.4% or 99.7%, and freeze? Never to resume again? I have had this happen to three different torrents (out of maybe 30-40 that completed).

[last question, more personal]
3) I have been using torrent to find/dl some old classic rock albums, where I have the vinyl, but have never got around to buying the CD, or they were never reissued on CD. Is any torrent site better at having this particular type of music?

Thanks.

Stuart


----------



## efilippi

May I offer a suggestion for those who wonder about their download speeds. I too have not had great performance when trying to get various files. My download speed almost never exceeded my upload speed, and I think 30 or 40 was about the best I ever achieved. But so what, I thought, just let it run overnight and all is ok in the end.

This past week my podcast download of TWIT from Itunes failed. Leo explained it as a problem with AOL and suggested we try some other source, and one of the sources provided was a torrent download. I tried that and was astounded. The thing just ripped along, triple digit speeds. Probably because there were a large number of seeds and peers.

So if you wonder if there is a problem with your download setup, try going to the TWIT site, via leoville or John Dvorak or something, I'm sure you can find it, and see it that download goes faster. If it does, then the speed of your movie downloads is their fault, not your setup.


----------



## Jonathan_S

astrohip said:


> 2) Why do torrents get to 99.4% or 99.7%, and freeze? Never to resume again? I have had this happen to three different torrents (out of maybe 30-40 that completed).


This happens if there isn't a complete copy of the file among the people sharing it. This can happen if people stop seeding completed files. If the same 0.6% of the file is missing from every client in the swarm, then the file will never complete.

(I know in Azurius you can see how many copies of the file exist in the swarm, and if it is less than 1 it will never complete).

I've had a couple torrents that sat for several days at 90+% complete before someone with the missing pieces rejoined the swarm.


----------



## astrohip

Jonathan_S said:


> (I know in Azurius you can see how many copies of the file exist in the swarm, and if it is less than 1 it will never complete).


Thanks. I have been peeking around uTorrent, and found where you can see who is seeding/leeching, and what percent they have. The torrents I can't complete, it turns out everyone else has the same 99.x% available. I will take your advice, and leave it up for days (weeks, months, years?) until a 100% comes online  :up:


----------



## TivoFan

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Dubya's To Do List:
> 
> 3. Bust those damn TCF BitTorrenting bastards


Maybe not, but you have to admit, if you get caught because of posting on an online forum everybodys gonna think you were an idiot.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Is anyone out there using RSS to automate the acquisition of TV show files? If so, what site(s) have the best RSS feed and what is the best way to configure it? I found one on TorrentSpy.com but it doesn't appear that there is any way to filter it to just look through the TV category. I found an RSS feed on isohunt.com but that one appears to be purposely crippled to prevent automatic downloading. Which begs the question: what is the point of an RSS feed for torrents if you then have to manually download them? Anyway, just looking for advice on the RSS stuff from those of you with more experience at this than me.


----------



## markz

devdogaz said:


> Is anyone out there using RSS to automate the acquisition of TV show files? If so, what site(s) have the best RSS feed and what is the best way to configure it? I found one on TorrentSpy.com but it doesn't appear that there is any way to filter it to just look through the TV category. I found an RSS feed on isohunt.com but that one appears to be purposely crippled to prevent automatic downloading. Which begs the question: what is the point of an RSS feed for torrents if you then have to manually download them? Anyway, just looking for advice on the RSS stuff from those of you with more experience at this than me.


I don't have an aswer for you, but would be interested in that too! Hopefully someone knows!

As for uTorrent, I am really liking that program. I missed the first three episodes of a show this season since I changed TiVos since last season and didn't get my season pass setup. However, my wife complains that the Internet is slow when I am downloading stuff. Sometimes it crawls. I just found out that uTorrent lets you set a schedule of download speeds. So, I set it up so that when we are home that it either limits the speed or disables the downloading and then when we are asleep or at work, it can download faster! It works like a champ! Now she doesn't complain as much! However, yesterday she went home two hours early and the Internet was slow for her.


----------



## mtnagel

markz said:


> I don't have an aswer for you, but would be interested in that too! Hopefully someone knows!
> 
> As for uTorrent, I am really liking that program. I missed the first three episodes of a show this season since I changed TiVos since last season and didn't get my season pass setup. However, my wife complains that the Internet is slow when I am downloading stuff. Sometimes it crawls. I just found out that uTorrent lets you set a schedule of download speeds. So, I set it up so that when we are home that it either limits the speed or disables the downloading and then when we are asleep or at work, it can download faster! It works like a champ! Now she doesn't complain as much! However, yesterday she went home two hours early and the Internet was slow for her.


Geez. How much stuff are you downloading?!


----------



## kbrunsting

There's a new program available called Ted.... just search for Ted and Torrent on Google. It automates the process of searching for television shows by using feeds some of the sites use. There's many shows already setup in the interface... so you just pick your show, the season, and the current episode and it will locate the show and fire up your own bit torrent client.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Should I enable UPNP on my router???
My speeds have seemed sluggish lately...


----------



## markz

mtnagel said:


> Geez. How much stuff are you downloading?!


I don't think it is a matter of how much. I just think I haven't gotten all the settings right to where it doesn't take all the bandwidth.

And usually I am not downloading hardly anything. I just found out I had missed a few episodes of a couple of shows and tagged them all to download. My wife would get home before me and if it was slow, she'd reboot. That would stop my download.


----------



## macdon2

I first want to thank scubagal for starting this tread as I have been trying to get one episode of something and have been not been successful in obtaining it. I also want to thank dswallow for posting the Azureus link. Next comes lee for the converter link.

Everything fell right into place and I have redeemed myself with my wife for missing the one episode she has been dying to see. And now the SP is set so I won't miss any more episodes.

YOU ALL ROCK!!!!!


----------



## PJO1966

I've been using ConvertXtoDVD after downloading, and have a question. I'm burning using an internal drive (NEC DVD+RW ND-1100A). Is there any way to reuse these disks after I've seen whatever I've downloaded? I've tried and get a message saying that the disk contains read-only material. I'd rather not have to keep throwing these away after viewing them once. Any suggestions or am I trying to go against DVD+R basics?


----------



## dswallow

PJO1966 said:


> I've been using ConvertXtoDVD after downloading, and have a question. I'm burning using an internal drive (NEC DVD+RW ND-1100A). Is there any way to reuse these disks after I've seen whatever I've downloaded? I've tried and get a message saying that the disk contains read-only material. I'd rather not have to keep throwing these away after viewing them once. Any suggestions or am I trying to go against DVD+R basics?


Are you using DVD+RW disks or DVD+R disks?


----------



## PJO1966

dswallow said:


> Are you using DVD+RW disks or DVD+R disks?


DVD+RW


----------



## jcgrim

macdon2 said:


> I first want to thank scubagal for starting this tread as I have been trying to get one episode of something and have been not been successful in obtaining it. I also want to thank dswallow for posting the Azureus link. Next comes lee for the converter link.
> 
> Everything fell right into place and I have redeemed myself with my wife for missing the one episode she has been dying to see. And now the SP is set so I won't miss any more episodes.
> 
> YOU ALL ROCK!!!!!


I must second this! I didn't really look very hard but when I first started hearing about bit torrents it seemed a little to much work, but after this thread I can finally download some episodes I have been missing!


----------



## markz

PJO1966 said:


> DVD+RW


On either your PC (assuming you have a DVD burner) or the standalone DVD recorder, you should be able to reformat the disk and then reuse it. You can't just overwrite them again without reformatting, I don't believe.


----------



## markz

jcgrim said:


> I must second this! I didn't really look very hard but when I first started hearing about bit torrents it seemed a little to much work, but after this thread I can finally download some episodes I have been missing!


I agree as well. I was already using bit torrent before this thread, but it has been a wealth of knowledge that has helped me a lot! Thanks everyone!


----------



## PJO1966

markz said:


> On either your PC (assuming you have a DVD burner) or the standalone DVD recorder, you should be able to reformat the disk and then reuse it. You can't just overwrite them again without reformatting, I don't believe.


I'm using WinXP and Format does not come up as an option when I highlight that drive in My Computer. It comes up when the Floppy is highlighted but not the DVD.


----------



## mtnagel

markz said:


> On either your PC (assuming you have a DVD burner) or the standalone DVD recorder, you should be able to reformat the disk and then reuse it. You can't just overwrite them again without reformatting, I don't believe.


When I try to burn an RW disc with Nero that already has something on it, it simply asks if I want to erase it and if I hit yes, it erases it and then burns what I was trying to burn. I would think most burner software would do the same.


----------



## lee espinoza

macdon2 said:


> I first want to thank scubagal for starting this tread as I have been trying to get one episode of something and have been not been successful in obtaining it. I also want to thank dswallow for posting the Azureus link. Next comes lee for the converter link.
> 
> Everything fell right into place and I have redeemed myself with my wife for missing the one episode she has been dying to see. And now the SP is set so I won't miss any more episodes.
> 
> YOU ALL ROCK!!!!!


O why do you thank me last?   :up:


----------



## dswallow

lee espinoza said:


> O why do you thank me last?   :up:


Why do they lay the foundation before they put on the roof?


----------



## macdon2

saving the best for last!


----------



## lee espinoza

macdon2 said:


> saving the best for last!


----------



## DevdogAZ

I have to add my thanks to everyone who has participated in this thread. I thought I was a BT pro prior to this thread, but I've learned quite a bit and I also love the ability to move downloaded files to the TiVo for viewing on the TV. Prior to this thread, I had no idea that was possible or that I would even want to do it.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## cheerdude

macdon2 said:


> I first want to thank scubagal for starting this tread as I have been trying to get one episode of something and have been not been successful in obtaining it. I also want to thank dswallow for posting the Azureus link. Next comes lee for the converter link.
> 
> Everything fell right into place and I have redeemed myself with my wife for missing the one episode she has been dying to see. And now the SP is set so I won't miss any more episodes.
> 
> YOU ALL ROCK!!!!!


What he said... for the same reasons that other thankful people have given.


----------



## PJO1966

I'd like to add my thanks as well. I've always been annoyed by the short response "Bit torrent is your friend" whenever anyone asked for a missed episode. I'm sure I wasn't the only one who was intimidated by the process. It's been made crystal clear and I now have a place to go when I have too many conflicts for my TiVo's two tuners. 

Back to the problem I had earlier. I tried putting in a disk that I had already used. ConvertXtoDVD automatically burned over what was there. There was no prompt and I haven't seen anything in Preferences to toggle a warning on. At least I know I can reuse disks. A couple of odd things, though. When the disk is loaded in the computer's drive it still is labeled with the prior recording's name. I also tried to hit play and I got an error. It does indeed work in my home theater's DVD player, and that's all that matters.


----------



## hoopsbwc34

I'm having trouble getting a port forwarded to utorrent. I've set up the forward from the router to my laptop, set a static IP for the laptop, and opened the windows firewall for TCP and UDP on the port. Still when I test the port with utorrent, it says it's not forwarding and I'm only getting like 30kB download speeds with over 100 seeds (using 38).


----------



## cheerdude

Got a question on formats to look for:

When looking for torrents to get to be converted via Vidoera to be moved to my TiVo (Series 2) to be displayed on a HDTV (whew)... is there a different in quality between those that say that they are HDTV and those that are HDTV AC3 5.1?

In other words, does TiVo strip the AC3 5.1 upon playback (or transfer) ... knowing that it doesn't record 5.1 itself.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## markz

mtnagel said:


> When I try to burn an RW disc with Nero that already has something on it, it simply asks if I want to erase it and if I hit yes, it erases it and then burns what I was trying to burn. I would think most burner software would do the same.


Same here. However, the OP probably wants to record again on a standalone recorder if I understood correctly, so he/she won't be trying to burn the disk using Nero to get prompted to erase.

But you are correct, Nero or whatever burning software he/she might have should have an erase option. And so should the standalone recorder.


----------



## ddockery

cheerdude said:


> In other words, does TiVo strip the AC3 5.1 upon playback (or transfer) ... knowing that it doesn't record 5.1 itself.


Yours doesn't do 5.1? I have a series 1 DirecTiVo, and it can record 5.1. My impression was that the standalones can do everything the D* ones can and then some, except for the dual tuners.


----------



## PJO1966

markz said:


> Same here. However, the OP probably wants to record again on a standalone recorder if I understood correctly, so he/she won't be trying to burn the disk using Nero to get prompted to erase.
> 
> But you are correct, Nero or whatever burning software he/she might have should have an erase option. And so should the standalone recorder.


If by the OP you mean me, no I just wanted to reuse my disks the next time I download something from utorrent. It looks like I am able to do it after all.


----------



## markz

PJO1966 said:


> If by the OP you mean me, no I just wanted to reuse my disks the next time I download something from utorrent. It looks like I am able to do it after all.


Yes, OP = original poster = you.

I put "he/she" because I didn't look back to see if you were a male or female. Sorry!

Glad you got it working!


----------



## Cue-Ball

I read yesterday that the Opera browser is going to support Torrents in their next beta version (due out soon). So anyone who's still having trouble with torrents might want to keep Opera in mind as an alterative.


----------



## lee espinoza

http://www.bt-chat.com/


----------



## lee espinoza

a wiki for Azureus 
http://azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php/Azureus_FAQ


----------



## tase2

Can anyone tell me what *DVDRip kvcd Jamgood(TUS Release)* means? Does that mean that if I download it it can be burned to DVD and be played in a home DVD player with no special encoding or authoring?


----------



## SeanC

The "kvcd" is a type of disc so someone ripped it and recompressed it to kvcd format. Your DVD player may be able to play kvcd's your owners manual should say.


----------



## tase2

Thanks Sean
Does the A TUS Release mean anything?


----------



## dswallow

Jamgood is probably the handle of the person who did the rip, and he's probably part of a group calling themselves TUS that releases such things.

DVDrip means the original source was a DVD.


----------



## SeanC

Not specifically to me. My guess is that TUS is a user who commonly reauthors video for release to BT networks. It's a way to know a quality download when you get to recognizing certain people's work.

Edit:

What Doug said.


----------



## tase2

Again thank you for quick response


----------



## krymaney

BUT, the TUS releases are designed to be burned onto a VCD and as such will fit on a single CD instead of a DVD with a different codec (that's what the KVCD designates).

They are typically very compressed and really designed to be viewed at 640x480 (or standard TV)

When you view them on either a computer monitor or a HDTV they look horrible. They are also a little more difficult to get onto a DVD Player or DVD player format (VCD or DVD)


----------



## scubagal

Another question... hopefully my last  But has anyone had this come up yet? 

Ok.. we have managed to download, then convert them using Videora, then transfer to watch onto our tivo's... but after we do that, our Humanax DVD Tivo won't actually burn them to a DVD. 

Is there anyway to do this? Are we converting them wrong in Videora? 

Thanks- this thread has been great so far!!!!


----------



## Jim espinoza

scubagal said:


> Another question... hopefully my last  But has anyone had this come up yet?
> 
> Ok.. we have managed to download, then convert them using Videora, then transfer to watch onto our tivo's... but after we do that, our Humanax DVD Tivo won't actually burn them to a DVD.
> 
> Is there anyway to do this? Are we converting them wrong in Videora?
> 
> Thanks- this thread has been great so far!!!!


My brother (Lee) knows more about this than I do but i think there is some software on the Humanax DVD Tivo that will not let you burn any TV shows that are transferred to it(at least I think).


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

I've also heard that the Humax players won't let you burn transferred files...
Use a PC-based DVD burner...it's a much better option anyway...plus you can get em cheap these days...


----------



## Stylin

PJO1966 said:


> I'd like to add my thanks as well. I've always been annoyed by the short response "Bit torrent is your friend" whenever anyone asked for a missed episode. I'm sure I wasn't the only one who was intimidated by the process. It's been made crystal clear and I now have a place to go when I have too many conflicts for my TiVo's two tuners.


BIG thanks as well!! I've never used bt or d/l, so am glad to find a place that walked me through it. I love the challenge of learning how to be a techie, when by nature I am not. I'm about to d/l my first tv show ever - yipee!.

Question (prolly 1st of many):
- Best site for UK show? UKnova has a limit on membership, so I can't join. I'm specifically looking for all 5 seasons of Footballers Wives (My cable co does not carry BBC Amer, and my cousin has a recurring bit part in the new season) - What is best site to use, and how do I know which season I'm dl?
- Music- I'm looking for remixes of Sia song "Breathe Me" (6ft under finale song). I have her cd, but it did not include 2 bonus remixes - and I don't see it on the sites mentioned previously in the thread?


----------



## markz

Stylin said:


> BIG thanks as well!! I've never used bt or d/l, so am glad to find a place that walked me through it. I love the challenge of learning how to be a techie, when by nature I am not. I'm about to d/l my first tv show ever - yipee!.
> 
> Question (prolly 1st of many):
> - Best site for UK show? UKnova has a limit on membership, so I can't join. I'm specifically looking for all 5 seasons of Footballers Wives (My cable co does not carry BBC Amer, and my cousin has a recurring bit part in the new season) - What is best site to use, and how do I know which season I'm dl?
> - Music- I'm looking for remixes of Sia song "Breathe Me" (6ft under finale song). I have her cd, but it did not include 2 bonus remixes - and I don't see it on the sites mentioned previously in the thread?


season five 
tvrss dot net


----------



## dswallow

Stylin said:


> - Best site for UK show? UKnova has a limit on membership, so I can't join. I'm specifically looking for all 5 seasons of Footballers Wives (My cable co does not carry BBC Amer, and my cousin has a recurring bit part in the new season) - What is best site to use, and how do I know which season I'm dl?


Be perseverent. UKNova purges non-sharing/old members almost every hour, so if you try regularly you usually will make it.


----------



## Stylin

markz said:


> season five tvrss dot net


Thanks I'm actually looking for seasons 1-4, but that is a great little tool I'll definitely use in the future.



dswallow said:


> UKNova purges non-sharing/old members almost every hour, so if you try regularly you usually will make it.


Ahh, didn't know that. Thanks. I'm hoping since it's UK I'll be able to find all seasons 1-4 of FW. Hoping the Sia track is there also since she is a UK artist...


----------



## Figaro

Any tips as to how to get azureus to not suck under OS X? I can't get the UDP and firewall connections working right. I have an airport express hooked up to an old netgear router. The router doesn't have any fancy protocal settings. All I can do is specify a range of ports to be open. that is all. Any ideas?


----------



## dswallow

Figaro said:


> Any tips as to how to get azureus to not suck under OS X? I can't get the UDP and firewall connections working right. I have an airport express hooked up to an old netgear router. The router doesn't have any fancy protocal settings. All I can do is specify a range of ports to be open. that is all. Any ideas?


Azureus only needs one port open (unless you want to run it as a tracker, then you need two).

The port configured is the one on the "Connection" page under the Options section. A simple test is if someone can telnet to that port using your IP address then all should work. If you look on the Tools/Console page after configuring it and trying to start a download maybe you'll see some additional detail as to what's going wrong. If you need someone just to confirm th port's open correctly, you can PM your public IP and port to me and I'll test it.

BTW, TCP is what you need to focus on; UDP is used for the decentralized tracking.


----------



## Figaro

Ok thanks Doug, I will take a look at that tonight after work.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

I'm sure I mentioned this here before...but you can learn pretty much everything you need to know about Azureus at Wikipedia and following the links it provides...alternatively you could also run a search there on Bit Torrent in general...


----------



## cheerdude

In using Videora - what processing speed are you using; 2, 4 or 8 Mbps?

I'm sure that quality improves with more space per second of video... however, if they are shows that you are going to watch once and delete - is 2Mbps "good enough"?

If it matters, it would be shows that are transcoded in 16:9

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## DevdogAZ

I've only used 2 Mbps and never had a problem. In fact, shows that I download and transcode look much better on my SD TV than the SD broadcasts I get off cable. If it were something I was planning to keep I might use a higher setting, but the size gets pretty big as it is. A typical 1 hour show is about 350 MB off BitTorrent and it's significantly larger than that when you convert it via Videora at 2 Mbps. Try couple and see what you think, but I'd bet you'd be pleased with 2.


----------



## Guindalf

Other sources (I didn't read through the posts, so sorry if I smeeked!)

Torrentportal
Thepiratebay
mininova.org

(I'm at work and can't remember the extenders on the first two, but this should help you find them).

Oh, almost forgot isohunt!


----------



## DevdogAZ

My new favorite is http://tvrss.net/shows/ It lists all the shows and has an index (in order) for each one. Makes it real easy to find what you're looking for.


----------



## TiVo Bum

devdogaz said:


> My new favorite is http://tvrss.net/shows/ It lists all the shows and has an index (in order) for each one. Makes it real easy to find what you're looking for.


Great site! Thanks much for the info.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

Just be carful they started busting people that use Bit


----------



## PJO1966

For a while I've been successfully using torrents as a way to get shows my TiVo didn't record due to crashing. This week I came across a dilemma. I downloaded both Invasion and Will & Grace and the format is different from the usual files I get. Instead of one file that I drop into ConvertXtoDVD, I get a dozen or so zipped files that I am unable to unzip. Here's what I'm looking at:










How do I go from this to a DVD?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Those are .rar files. You need to download a program like WinRar and it will compile all of those smaller files into one big .avi file. Just download the free trial program, it should be all you need.


----------



## PJO1966

devdogaz said:


> Those are .rar files. You need to download a program like WinRar and it will compile all of those smaller files into one big .avi file. Just download the free trial program, it should be all you need.


I have WinRar. When I try to open any of these, this is the message I get...


> C:\Program Files\Azureus\Will.and.Grace.S08E21.HDTV.XviD\will.and.grace.821.hdtv-lol.rar
> The archive is either in unknown format or damaged.


The same thing happens with Invasion & Gray's Anatomy as well.


----------



## GameGuru

Make sure the file is completely downloading and you are not seeding as you will get this message if you are doing either.


----------



## PJO1966

GameGuru said:


> Make sure the file is completely downloading and you are not seeding as you will get this message if you are doing either.


I always remove the file from the uploading queue before attempting to open. I've found other versions of these shows that seem to contain one file each. I'm hoping to have better luck with those. I'm hoping to be able to resolve this issue for future reference.


----------



## GameGuru

devdogaz said:


> I've only used 2 Mbps and never had a problem. In fact, shows that I download and transcode look much better on my SD TV than the SD broadcasts I get off cable. If it were something I was planning to keep I might use a higher setting, but the size gets pretty big as it is. A typical 1 hour show is about 350 MB off BitTorrent and it's significantly larger than that when you convert it via Videora at 2 Mbps. Try couple and see what you think, but I'd bet you'd be pleased with 2.


Why transcode? Watch them on your PC, modded X-Box or any number of DVD players that also play Divx.


----------



## dswallow

Perhaps you need a newer version of WinRAR?

I've never run into problems with them; I don't really come across them too often, but regularly enough. I guess they're compilations of pieces posted on newsgroups since there's really no reason to compress files being distributed via Bittorrent... and actually is somewhat counterproductive if there's more than one file since you eliminate the ability to just download individual files within torrents.


----------



## PJO1966

dswallow said:


> Perhaps you need a newer version of WinRAR?
> 
> I've never run into problems with them; I don't really come across them too often, but regularly enough. I guess they're compilations of pieces posted on newsgroups since there's really no reason to compress files being distributed via Bittorrent... and actually is somewhat counterproductive if there's more than one file since you eliminate the ability to just download individual files within torrents.


I did have an old version of WinRar, but I updated it today and still had the same problem. I guess I'll just have to avoid files like that from bit torrent.


----------



## beldar

PJO1966 said:


> The same thing happens with Invasion & Gray's Anatomy as well.


It's possible that people are seeding stuff without verifying the contents first. If you see some .par2 files along with the rar files, you can recover from the damage using quickpar or similar tools.

If people are hosting torrents of corrupted .rar files without the .par2 files, they're either morons or are deliberately screwing with people.

Read more about quickpar at the parchive site.


----------



## DevdogAZ

GameGuru said:


> Why transcode? Watch them on your PC, modded X-Box or any number of DVD players that also play Divx.


I do occasionally watch on the PC, but would prefer to watch on my home theater. Since I don't have an X-Box or a Divx-playing DVD player, I use Videora and TiVo ToGoBack and it works great. Free solutions are always preferable to me.


----------



## newsposter

are pretty light shows the norm (thwarting pirates?) when trying to frustrate people..i spent parts of 3 days d/l desp H/w and tried it today only to find pretty lights instead of the show...there was an attempt to download a codec and it failed but then the lights wouldn't even play if something was wrong, right?

any way to tell what codec i need? 

on the bottom of the player it says song desp h/w

edit ok figured it out..needed xvid

is it a function of a bad recording or is it something in my computer than makes it all pixelated and color challenged? It's like it's a bad OTA connection or something.


----------



## ferreter

Can you post a screen grab?

Usually fake files show nothing, or a _really _ old movie.


----------



## Lee L

How about sync issues. I have the right codec (xvid) and all three files I tried start out just a touch out of sync and then get progressively worse. If I drag the progress bar back a littel bit it will get back close to sync but immediately start getting worse.

This is a 2 gig P4 with 768 meg of ram with built in to the MB 128 meg video.


----------



## KwikSilvr

Lee L said:


> How about sync issues. I have the right codec (xvid) and all three files I tried start out just a touch out of sync and then get progressively worse. If I drag the progress bar back a littel bit it will get back close to sync but immediately start getting worse.
> 
> This is a 2 gig P4 with 768 meg of ram with built in to the MB 128 meg video.


Try uninstalling your xvid build and installing a more efficient codec. Maybe also try a light weight player.

I suggest ffdshow and Media Player Classic.


----------



## newsposter

ferreter said:


> Can you post a screen grab?
> 
> Usually fake files show nothing, or a _really _ old movie.


except for printscreen and pasting to Paint, i dont know how to do a screenshot (and of course bmps are over 2mb.

How else can i do that?

the video is definitely real...it's just like before i had my OTA perfected with dropouts and weird colorations/pixels etc. There are no comments on the torrent page saying the file is bad. But i dont know how often people post comments. I sure should!

I'm gonna show her the 75% finished thing tonight to see what she thinks...doubt she will like it though


----------



## Guindalf

VLC Player is great for playing files. It will even play one that's not complete - you know, the ones that sit at 97.7% and won't go any further. That 2.3% is not vital to the show, but most players reject it as being incomplete. VLC will play it!


----------



## newsposter

brings me to another question..as a test, i d/l utorrent and started downloading on there....downloaded a bit of the file and noticed the .torrent type. I deleted that and left just the avi there, but it wouldn't even play for a few seconds. Is VLC for viewing in this specific instance? WMP plays the incomplete DH file just 'fine' for me.


----------



## TB805

I know this thread is months old, but I am just now downloading something using Azureus. After reading this thread though I am concerned about something: Do I need a burner or can I play it on my PC and watch it here? Please try to bring your reply down to the pedestrian level as I am not technically gifted like you guys and am brand new at this torrent stuff. THANKS!


----------



## SeanC

It kinda depends on what you are downloading, though I have yet to download something that I couldn't play on my PC.

If you are just starting out you should get and install the K-Lite codec pack.

That way no matter how something is encoded (xvid, divx, 3vix, whatever) you'll be able to play it in Windows Media Player (WMP).

If you are downloading something that is an ISO that you won't be able to play on your PC unless you have a way to mount the file to your system. Daemon Tools will allow you to do this, just google for it. But I wouldn't worry about this so much.

Pretty much install the K-Lite codec pack, and you should be good to play any video file you download.


----------



## DevdogAZ

newsposter said:


> are pretty light shows the norm (thwarting pirates?) when trying to frustrate people..i spent parts of 3 days d/l desp H/w and tried it today only to find pretty lights instead of the show...there was an attempt to download a codec and it failed but then the lights wouldn't even play if something was wrong, right?
> 
> any way to tell what codec i need?
> 
> on the bottom of the player it says song desp h/w
> 
> edit ok figured it out..needed xvid
> 
> is it a function of a bad recording or is it something in my computer than makes it all pixelated and color challenged? It's like it's a bad OTA connection or something.


I have no idea what you are talking about and I've never seen anything like that. I get pretty much all my torrents by using the index at www.tvrss.net and haven't been linked to a bad one yet. I'd bet that it's a codec issue before a bad torrent. As SeanC said, install the K-Lite Codeck Pack. I think the most recent version is 2.7. It should be able to decode anything you get.

As for the .torrent file, that is the file that tells the client (Azureus, utorrent, etc.) how to get all the pieces and put them together. You can't download the .avi file without the associated .torrent file and you can't continue seeding (uploading) once you delete the .torrent. However, once you have seeded an appropriate amount (I always try to do 2x as much as I downloaded), then go ahead and delete the .torrent file. You no longer have any need for it.


----------



## newsposter

if you've never had multipath on an OTA install, you wouldn't know what i was talking about  It's the same bad pic when blocks appear during scene changes and there are other weird discolorations from scene to scene. Before i located my antenna outside, DH would have looked like this torrent for me


----------



## scubagal

I am bumping this.... cause I have another question  

now that I am a bit-torrent whore... I have one other little problem that I can't figure out. 

to sum up what I am doing thanks to all the advice of this thread- I am using Azarues, ISOHunt and the Tivo-converter program I believe Lee recommended. Works like a dream..... we convert to 16-9 and it seems to give us the best reception/picture quality- however.... when we transfer to our Humax Tivo- the picture is ALWAYS screwed up. 

We mainly transfer to our series 2 Tivo (after trying several conversion settings 16-9 seems to give us the best picture, ie not stretched or squashed), but nothing transfers to the Humax DVD Tivo that is even watchable. We have tried different conversion resolutions, changing the Tivo display stuff.... 

any idea why it would play on a series 2 Tivo fine, but not on the Humax DVD Tivo?????


----------



## dswallow

scubagal said:


> any idea why it would play on a series 2 Tivo fine, but not on the Humax DVD Tivo?????


Someone with more current experience hopefully will chime in, but as I recall one of the differences with the DVD-equipped TiVo units was that they were using slightly different recording settings in order to maintain DVD compatability on the fly.


----------



## Lee L

Still getting sync issues, though they are better using FFDshow. From what some said, it was a player, but it really looks liek a codec pack that still runs in WMP, right? or am I missing something?


----------



## MikeMar

No more pirate bay (I actually never used it)

http://www.latimes.com/technology/la-fi-piratebay1jun01,1,4095608.story?coll=la-mininav-technology


----------



## dswallow

Lee L said:


> Still getting sync issues, though they are better using FFDshow. From what some said, it was a player, but it really looks liek a codec pack that still runs in WMP, right? or am I missing something?


Codecs are used by Windows Media Player for everything; they're installed DirectShow filters that register to handle specific compression formats. Each registration includes some priority info to help the system decide which codecs to use when there are multiple ones that might work effectively, so even installing a new codec package with support might not mean those specific codecs are being used.

Most of the downloaded TV shows I get end up using the DivX codec (www.divx.com) -- which does support a variety of MPEG4 variations, including XviD. It displays a DivX logo in the lower right corner for the first few seconds of playback so it's obvious it's the codec being used.

Of course, there's other DirectShow filters involved, too... splitters to demux audio and video treams, the audio portion of the decoding, and the overlay of the video onto your display. The demux filter is usually in charge of providing timing and synchronization to the other filters; so it's possible the one being used on your system isn't ideal.

It's also possible the sound is just out of sync on the file. Though that shouldn't happen for most files; if you're seeing/hearing it happen more often than occasionally, odds are it's something else.

There is a utility around that lets you manage the registered DirectShow filters as well as seeing what filters would get used for any given file you want to play back.

First thing I'd do to diagnose a problem is make sure I had the latest drivers for my video card installed, and make sure any hardware acceleration settings that could be controlled for it were enabled. Same for the audio hardware. And then the fun begins with testing out various filters and seeing what gets used on your system.

Anyone who ever had installed some of the massive codec packs floating around likely has lots of questionable filters installed that will usually cause odd behavior when they don't work quite right.

Hopefully that's at least a starting point to help you diagnose things.


----------



## Enrique

MikeMar said:


> No more pirate bay (I actually never used it)
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/technology/la-fi-piratebay1jun01,1,4095608.story?coll=la-mininav-technology


they say : SITE DOWN - WILL BE UP AND FULLY FUNCTIONAL WITHIN A DAY OR TWO


----------



## MickeS

Enrique said:


> they say : SITE DOWN - WILL BE UP AND FULLY FUNCTIONAL WITHIN A DAY OR TWO


They are convinced that they will not be convicted, and that they will have their servers back shortly. There are some other similar cases in Sweden, and there have been no convictions, IIRC. I don't think the authorities can convince the courts that a crime has actually been committed by the website operators... it will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## dswallow

MickeS said:


> They are convinced that they will not be convicted, and that they will have their servers back shortly. There are some other similar cases in Sweden, and there have been no convictions, IIRC. I don't think the authorities can convince the courts that a crime has actually been committed by the website operators... it will be interesting to see how it goes.


Actually they say they've bought new servers and have been testing them at an ISP in a different country. All you said is true, though... but this is for "in the meantime."


----------



## MikeMar

dswallow said:


> Actually they say they've bought new servers and have been testing them at an ISP in a different country. All you said is true, though... but this is for "in the meantime."


Russia maybe?


----------



## Lee L

Well, calling it The Pirate Bay is not exactly helping their argument.


----------



## MikeMar

Lee L said:


> Well, calling it The Pirate Bay is not exactly helping their argument.


Maybe they founded it on national pirate day


----------



## jilter

"Generally all that matters is that it be possible to connect from the internet to your computer on whatever ports are configured for the Bittorrent client, so if that connectivity is blocked, such as with a NAT router or firewall, the software might be detecting that and asking you to select another port that'll be open/passed through to your computer"


My question is this:
My port has been blacklisted.
I get this, but what do I choose as a new port?
I don't even know what a "port" is? How can I choose one or where can I read more about this (in easy terms?)


Thanks!


----------



## cherry ghost

jilter said:


> "Generally all that matters is that it be possible to connect from the internet to your computer on whatever ports are configured for the Bittorrent client, so if that connectivity is blocked, such as with a NAT router or firewall, the software might be detecting that and asking you to select another port that'll be open/passed through to your computer"
> 
> My question is this:
> My port has been blacklisted.
> I get this, but what do I choose as a new port?
> I don't even know what a "port" is? How can I choose one or where can I read more about this (in easy terms?)
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.portforward.com/english/applications/port_forwarding/Utor/Utorindex.htm


----------



## dswallow

jilter said:


> "Generally all that matters is that it be possible to connect from the internet to your computer on whatever ports are configured for the Bittorrent client, so if that connectivity is blocked, such as with a NAT router or firewall, the software might be detecting that and asking you to select another port that'll be open/passed through to your computer"
> 
> My question is this:
> My port has been blacklisted.
> I get this, but what do I choose as a new port?
> I don't even know what a "port" is? How can I choose one or where can I read more about this (in easy terms?)


Some ISPs might block the default ports used by some P2P sharing clients; with Bottorrent that really doesn't matter because you can use any port, and you can't block every port or an internet connection is useless. So just try configuring it with high port numbers, like about 6000 or 7000. If you have a router or firewall, you might need to make adjustments there to allow connections on that specific port to come from the internet to your computer; this is referred to as "port forwarding". The link that cherry ghost provided will have lots of info about configuring specific routers appropriately. And there's often considerable help available with the Bittorrent client. For example, Azureus is a popular client with a considerable community providing support. http://azureus.sourceforge.net.


----------



## TreborPugly

The Pirate Bay is back. Here's their blog entry about it:



> Just some stats...
> 
> ... here are some reasons why TPB is down sometimes - and how long it usually takes to fix:
> 
> Tiamo gets *very* drunk and then something crashes: 4 days
> 
> Anakata gets a really bad cold and noone is around: 7 days
> 
> The US and Swedish gov. forces the police to steal our servers: 3 days
> 
> .. yawn.


Whatever else you might say about them, they are funny guys..


----------



## jilter

Vito the TiVo said:


> For playback of those torrents on a TV, try this:
> 
> http://www.supergooddeal.com/product_p/pmpeg4-15.htm
> 
> if you use it enough, it really is a good deal. I have one and it works awesome. Use it like a hard drive, dump your files on it in Xvid (or whatever) format, plug it in at the TV and use the remote to playback. Its the best money i've ever spent (after TiVo of course)


Vito:
That link is dead....what was it?
Thanks!!


----------



## PacMan3000

Here's what I don't get...I love torrents. You can download full seasons of TV shows, even. But I've tried doing that, and it seemingly takes DAYS. I obviously know if you are downloading 22 episodes of a sitcom, it's gonna take a while.

My thing is that it's offered a lot on sites like mininova...so, here's my question. How are people downloading full seasons of shows? I have DSL, and it still takes forever. Are people using T1 connections or cable or something to download full seasons of TV shows? Or do people just leave their computers on for days and days to download full seasons?

Thanks


----------



## dswallow

PacMan3000 said:


> Here's what I don't get...I love torrents. You can download full seasons of TV shows, even. But I've tried doing that, and it seemingly takes DAYS. I obviously know if you are downloading 22 episodes of a sitcom, it's gonna take a while.
> 
> My thing is that it's offered a lot on sites like mininova...so, here's my question. How are people downloading full seasons of shows? I have DSL, and it still takes forever. Are people using T1 connections or cable or something to download full seasons of TV shows? Or do people just leave their computers on for days and days to download full seasons?


I don't generally find it taking that long, but it varies depending upon how many seeders and leechers there are for a given torrent. It could also differ if your system isn't allowing connections on the designated port to come in from the internet; that limits the sorts of connections that'll end up working on your system.

But yeah, in general there are times it just is going to take awhile; some clients let you give priority to specific files in the torrent, so, for instance, you can get that first episode downloaded first, then focus on the second, etc., and that way you don't have to wait until they all are received before you can do anything.

I use a 7M/768K DSL connection.


----------



## beldar

PacMan3000 said:


> My thing is that it's offered a lot on sites like mininova...so, here's my question. How are people downloading full seasons of shows? I have DSL, and it still takes forever. Are people using T1 connections or cable or something to download full seasons of TV shows? Or do people just leave their computers on for days and days to download full seasons?


Tell us more information. What's your DSL download speed? What download speed do you get from your torrents? Are you properly configured to allow uploading, and is uploading taking place? Many torrents will not give you full download bandwidth unless you demonstrate a willingness and capability to upload. Do the torrents you connect to have many seeds? Do your peers actually upload significant rates to you? Assuming you have uploading properly configured, have you changed your listening port to something nonstandard? Since some ISPs are deliberately throttling standard ports, and some torrent operators have therefore decided to refuse to serve data to clients using the standard port.

For a well seeded torrent, with my comcast connection (which is claimed to be 5 or 6 mbps download), I get downloads of 450 KB/sec. For a typical DVD image (4.5 GB), that's a little under 3 hours.

Let's pretend your DSL is 768 kbps, and you get a maximum download speed of, oh, 76 KB/sec. 4.5 GB would take 16 hours.

But, sure, for some big torrents with only a single seed, I'm willing to wait days (or weeks), so I run my client on an always-on server.


----------



## Jonathan_S

beldar said:


> For a well seeded torrent, with my comcast connection (which is claimed to be 5 or 6 mbps download), I get downloads of 450 KB/sec. For a typical DVD image (4.5 GB), that's a little under 3 hours.


That's fairly impressive (3.6 mbps). 
My FIOS is rated for 5 mbps down, 2 mbps up, and I don't think I've noticed a torrent top 250 KB/sec down (2 mpbs). I do routinely hit the 200 KB/sec limit I set for uploads (1.6 mpbs) though.

But I haven't downloaded _that_ many things, and haven't check the total speed on each and every one of them.


----------



## beldar

Jonathan_S said:


> That's fairly impressive (3.6 mbps).


I sure like it, having worked my way up from 110 baud modems in high school. The jump from 512kbps DSL to cable was quite perceptible. But I still want MORE SPEED.

For reliable downloads these days you can't beat usenet from a commercial provider like giganews--I get rock steady 450+ KB/sec downloads for hours at a time, and, for the moment, no fears that people are recording my IP address and planning legal action.


----------



## PacMan3000

Thanks for the responses. I have to say that while I am computer savvy, I'm not computer savvy when it comes to the technical ends of things. And as far as the torrents go...I've only been using it about a month...so I'm fairly new.

So it's kind of hard for me to answer your questions beldar because I'm not 100% how to go about getting the answers. But thanks for the response anyways. Maybe I can find a way to look into it.


----------



## pkscout

beldar said:


> For a well seeded torrent, with my comcast connection (which is claimed to be 5 or 6 mbps download), I get downloads of 450 KB/sec. For a typical DVD image (4.5 GB), that's a little under 3 hours.


Damn, I have DSL from Verizon with 3mb down and 768K up. I have *never* gotten any more than 100 kb/sec, and that was in little sputs. Of course I mostly am getting Doctor Who, so it's probably that little pipe over the Atlantic causing me a problem (at least until there are some US seeds).


----------



## newsposter

so how long for a season at 56k?


----------



## beldar

newsposter said:


> so how long for a season at 56k?


Heh, I'll take the question seriously, because that's not an unusual download speed if you're being throttled, either by the ISP or the torrent (for not uploading).

4.5GB in 223 hours--not so bad, assuming you had a really good 56k connection. In real life, maybe double or triple that.


----------



## DevdogAZ

PacMan3000 said:


> Here's what I don't get...I love torrents. You can download full seasons of TV shows, even. But I've tried doing that, and it seemingly takes DAYS. I obviously know if you are downloading 22 episodes of a sitcom, it's gonna take a while.
> 
> My thing is that it's offered a lot on sites like mininova...so, here's my question. How are people downloading full seasons of shows? I have DSL, and it still takes forever. Are people using T1 connections or cable or something to download full seasons of TV shows? Or do people just leave their computers on for days and days to download full seasons?
> 
> Thanks


I think the biggest problem you are running into is that you are trying to DL an entire season of a show at the same time. It's highly unlikely that the early episodes of that season are still in high demand among the users out there. So you are getting files with 5, 10, 15 seeders rather than files with several hundred seeders, which you generally see the first few days after an episode airs. For the shows that I've downloaded entire seasons of, I've done it one episode at a time, once a week as the new eps become available, not all at once at the end of the season.

Having said that, I leave my computer on all the time anyway, so I don't really care how long it takes. When I see something that I want, I start the download. I have Azureus set to download the file and then seed it until the ratio is at least 2.0 (meaning I've uploaded twice as much as I've downloaded). Then it stops. Often I'll come back to my computer the next night and a file will be finished and I don't ever bother to look how long it took. On rare occasions, it will take longer than a day, but I don't really care.


----------



## PacMan3000

^^Interesting. Thanks for the response. As far as me...I am actually not trying to download a full season of recent shows necessarily. I might be trying to download a season of Boston Public or shows from the 90's. 

I did download Grey's Anatomy (1st season) which wasn't too bad--but then again, that season was only like 13 episodes (max--it may have been a little less, even).


----------



## MikeMar

devdogaz said:


> I think the biggest problem you are running into is that you are trying to DL an entire season of a show at the same time. It's highly unlikely that the early episodes of that season are still in high demand among the users out there. So you are getting files with 5, 10, 15 seeders rather than files with several hundred seeders, which you generally see the first few days after an episode airs. For the shows that I've downloaded entire seasons of, I've done it one episode at a time, once a week as the new eps become available, not all at once at the end of the season.
> 
> Having said that, I leave my computer on all the time anyway, so I don't really care how long it takes. When I see something that I want, I start the download. I have Azureus set to download the file and then seed it until the ratio is at least 2.0 (meaning I've uploaded twice as much as I've downloaded). Then it stops. Often I'll come back to my computer the next night and a file will be finished and I don't ever bother to look how long it took. On rare occasions, it will take longer than a day, but I don't really care.


I got the first season of Weeds in one shot and it went really fast.


----------



## DevdogAZ

PacMan3000 said:


> ^^Interesting. Thanks for the response. As far as me...I am actually not trying to download a full season of recent shows necessarily. I might be trying to download a season of Boston Public or shows from the 90's.


That's just taking what I said and magnifying it. An episode of a current show that aired 9 months ago will probably only have 10-20 seeders. An episode of a cancelled show that aired several years ago will probably have 5 or fewer seeders. Since the speed of the network is entirely dependent on the number of people seeding a particular file, you're in for a long wait on shows like that.


----------



## PacMan3000

Oh ok then. That does make sense. Yeah...I'm trying to download Malcolm in the Middle and Sports Night....Malcolm in the Middle rate is like 1 kb/s and Sports Night is at 5 kb/s. About an hour ago I went to check...and it stated that Sports Night (which is downloading eps 1-8) will take 1 day and 23 hours...and Malcolm's first season will now take 23 days, haha. It went from 1 day to 4...and just eventually went up and up. I'll probably check again later to see how it is...


----------



## MikeMar

PacMan3000 said:


> Oh ok then. That does make sense. Yeah...I'm trying to download Malcolm in the Middle and Sports Night....Malcolm in the Middle rate is like 1 kb/s and Sports Night is at 5 kb/s. About an hour ago I went to check...and it stated that Sports Night (which is downloading eps 1-8) will take 1 day and 23 hours...and Malcolm's first season will now take 23 days, haha. It went from 1 day to 4...and just eventually went up and up. I'll probably check again later to see how it is...


People are probably hoping on and off who have the files


----------



## dswallow

PacMan3000 said:


> Oh ok then. That does make sense. Yeah...I'm trying to download Malcolm in the Middle and Sports Night....Malcolm in the Middle rate is like 1 kb/s and Sports Night is at 5 kb/s. About an hour ago I went to check...and it stated that Sports Night (which is downloading eps 1-8) will take 1 day and 23 hours...and Malcolm's first season will now take 23 days, haha. It went from 1 day to 4...and just eventually went up and up. I'll probably check again later to see how it is...


How's Malcolm in the Middle going for you? I started downloading it last night after reading your post just for comparison purposes and this morning it's completed.


----------



## PacMan3000

^^Really? I left my computer on all night, and it's only at 34%. I don't quite get it.

Does it go slow because I'm trying to download other things as well?

And does it also go slow if I've tried downloading for a few hours...turn it off...then back on hours later...then off...then try to download again a day later, etc?

I'm even trying to download a Rescue Me season 1...left it on all night, woke up today and it says it'll take 29 days.

I've downloaded a few albums from here...and 90% of them download in a very good amount of time. I've downloaded the pilot episode of Boston Legal, and that downloaded quickly. But these full seasons seem to take FOREVER!


----------



## dswallow

PacMan3000 said:


> ^^Really? I left my computer on all night, and it's only at 34%. I don't quite get it.
> 
> Does it go slow because I'm trying to download other things as well?
> 
> And does it also go slow if I've tried downloading for a few hours...turn it off...then back on hours later...then off...then try to download again a day later, etc?
> 
> I'm even trying to download a Rescue Me season 1...left it on all night, woke up today and it says it'll take 29 days.
> 
> I've downloaded a few albums from here...and 90% of them download in a very good amount of time. I've downloaded the pilot episode of Boston Legal, and that downloaded quickly. But these full seasons seem to take FOREVER!


1) Where did you download the torrent from? I got it from http://www.isohunt.com/dl.php?id=11859269. The important identifier is the hash. This file's hash is FFEFB167A6589874720DC49223B6B520D0FFA57B so if that's the same one you're downloading, these are the same torrents with the same seeders/leechers. Right now I see there's 69 leechers and 18 seeders and the average completion is 47.8%.

2) What Bittorrent program are you using?

3) If you PM or email me your public IP address (if you don't know it, check at www.whatismyip.com) and the configured port(s) for your Bittorrent client I'll see if I can connect from the outside to it or not; if not, then that could affect speeds a lot.

If you're saturating your maximum download speed with other things going on, then those other things could affect the speed you'd get this one.


----------



## Malcontent

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4910374

Philips has released a new model of DVD player that replaces the Philips 642 that plays Xvid and Divx video files. This new one is supposed to play those Xvids/Divxs that the Philips 642 couldn't. GMC and Qpel encoded Xvids. It also plays Divx 6 encoded video files.

For those people who are downloading episodes of tv shows and movies in Xvid and Divx format, you can burn them to CD-R or DVD-r and play them in this Philips DVD player without having to convert them first or have to watch them in front of your computer screen.

I would suggest burning Xvids/Divx to DVD rewriteable disk (DVD-RW), that way you can erase them and reuse the disks over and over without wasting disks.


----------



## mtnagel

In uTorrent, the light in the bottom is always yellow. It never goes to green. I set up the port forwarding through my router. I can still download stuff and sometimes the speed is good, but right now I'm downloading at roughly 25 kb/sec.

Nevermind. I figured it out. I had used portforward.com to set it up after formatting my computer and I skipped a step. Now I have a green light. Still not super fast downloads though.


----------



## efilippi

The fact that South Park received an Emmy nomination for the scientology episode sent me back to the torrents yesterday. I now have a file that is a bunch of rar's and a hydro file. I used winrar and now have a folder with a large bin file and one cue file. I read that Nero should be able to handle the cue file to enable a dump to cd, but that doesn't work. I get a 'not valid' error of some kind. I then saw that videolan is supposed to be able to play cue/bin files directly. So I downloaded that and can now indeed view the combination cue/bin movie. But I would still prefer to encode it in such a way that I can put it on a cd so I can view it on my television. Any idea what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## PJO1966

I also have a bunch of .bin and .cue files. I have no idea what to do with these. Can someone spell it out for me?


----------



## Sherminator

.bin & .cue files are disk image files, you can use Nero to make a CD/DVD out of them, or use software such as Nero Imagedrive, or Daemon Tools to mount them as virtual disks.

Some times, these files are made by software which doesn't completely follow the rules, in those cases, try mounting them as virtual disks, or using other software to burn them.


----------



## PJO1966

Sherminator said:


> .bin & .cue files are disk image files, you can use Nero to make a CD/DVD out of them, or use software such as Nero Imagedrive, or Daemon Tools to mount them as virtual disks.
> 
> Some times, these files are made by software which doesn't completely follow the rules, in those cases, try mounting them as virtual disks, or using other software to burn them.


I have Easy CD/DVD creator. I tried using that, but the .bin and .cue files all have the same name. Do I need to make folders on the DVD or will this software not work for this job?


----------



## PJO1966

I downloaded Nero and am not having much luck... can anyone explain to this 5 year-old?


----------



## dswallow

In the Nero Burning ROM program there's an option in the menu for "Burn Image...". Select that and follow the instructions; choose the .cue file then begin the recording.


----------



## fmowry

Slightly OT but I picked up one of these cheap DVD players described here for the sole purpose of playing bittorrented stuff on my bigscreen. This DVD player is $34 bucks at Big Lots and has a front USB. I bittorrent shows then copy them straight to my USB thumb drive and play them directly off of it. No converting, no burning to DVD. The thread tells how to use the player with a hard drive and enclosure too.

Frank


----------



## newsposter

I realize sometimes there are sometimes songs in place of TV shows but what about something like Standoff?

i'm using utorrent 1.6

http://torrentspy.com/torrent/852049/Standoff_S01E01_HDTV_XviD_XOR_avi_eztv_Kimble

I'm ever so slowly d/l over dialup and i started it and it is showing some weird graphics and sayes error dowloading codec but does sound like it could be the show on audio

from that page can't i assume if it's a bad download that someone would have commented by now?

And should i be able to view a partial d/l or the fact that the error codec thing is happening is messing me up?

WMP 9.0...gonna d/l 10 now to see if it fixes it

10 didnt fix it...still tries to d/l codec..andi get the goofy lightshow when i run it


----------



## Sherminator

The answer is in the file description, it is an XViD .AVI file.

XViD is an open source alternative to the DiVX Mpeg4 Codec.

You need a XViD codec which can be download from here


----------



## newsposter

thanks..it worked..weird thing is i already had that .exe on my computer and remembered d/l it last year for one ep of des. housewives for my wife....just reinstalled it and voila!

already 2 d 2 h for the file..only a few more hours to go..hope it's a good show!


----------



## ibergu

Well, I've just read through the whole thread, and I guess I need someone to walk me through like I am 4 because I'm lost and can't seem to figure out what to do.

Using Bit Tornado, I downloaded an episode of a TV show that I missed and it seemed like everything went well, because it reached 100% and I clicked the Finished button.

When I went searching for the downloaded file, all I found was a very large (350MB) .torrent file and am not sure what to do now.

Help? I've been googling, but can't seem to find an answer!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeeters

ibergu said:


> When I went searching for the downloaded file, all I found was a very large (350MB) .torrent file and am not sure what to do now.


That sounds like just a misnamed file. Given the size, I'm guessing it's an AVI file since most hour long shows (usually encoded to divx/xvid) are about 350MB. Try renaming the file to be a .avi file and then try playing it. (But you'll need either xvid or divx decoder installed depending on which way it was encoded).


----------



## MikeSh

I read the first couple pages of this thread back when they were "live" I've just finished reading the rest of the thread and I too would like to thank the many posters that shared their knowledge and experience with those of us less informed.

My D*Tivo HDD crapped out on me a few months ago and I lost the last 3 eps of Prison Break and 2 or 3 of the last Sopranos. Now I know how to go about getting them if I were so inclined.


----------



## amplex4

when u in stall azerues however u spell it just go to google and type in whatever show u want and at the end of that put torrent files and it comes up for example
*blade the series torrent files*

its much easier most of the time some of those torrent sites dont the the files just google it much faster and easier believe me


----------



## JimSpence

Please use capitalization and punctuation.

When you start downloading a file using Azureus it creates a file the size of the resultant file. Then that file is filled. The Azureus client asks where the file should be put.


----------



## MikeSh

My SP for Ghost whisperer was overlaid for Meerkat Manor of all things. So I missed last weeks eppie. Not anymore...


----------



## newsposter

i'm d/l a file now that is in the format:

episode.pdtv.xvid-fqm.r00

Then the .r00 incrementally increases and each file is only 14,649kb in size. If i only need the first few minutes of the file, how can i put these 20 or so files together? Or must you d/l the entire thing because of the formatting?


----------



## markz

newsposter said:


> i'm d/l a file now that is in the format:
> 
> episode.pdtv.xvid-fqm.r00
> 
> Then the .r00 incrementally increases and each file is only 14,649kb in size. If i only need the first few minutes of the file, how can i put these 20 or so files together? Or must you d/l the entire thing because of the formatting?


That is one part of a RAR file. I believe you need all the parts so that WinRAR can recombine them into one file.


----------



## newsposter

not what i wanted to hear but thanks for giving me the cold hard truth


----------



## Jeeters

WinRar does want all of the parts. But if you only have the first few parts you can usually tell it to start extracting and when it pops up the error message saying that parts are missing, immediatly go to your Temp folder and you should be able to find what it was able to extract so far. Copy it to somewhere else because as soon as you hit 'OK' on the error message, because WinRar will then delete the files it had extracted so far from the temp folder.

For AVI files, though, most players, especially Windows Media Player, don't like partial .avi files and will refuse to play them. There are alternative players ("BSPlayer" comes to mind) that have no problem with partial .avi files.


----------



## cheerdude

Downloaded something last night that are mkv files. Is there a way to convert them to something that can be converted by Videoera ?


----------



## ibergu

Jeeters said:


> That sounds like just a misnamed file. Given the size, I'm guessing it's an AVI file since most hour long shows (usually encoded to divx/xvid) are about 350MB. Try renaming the file to be a .avi file and then try playing it. (But you'll need either xvid or divx decoder installed depending on which way it was encoded).


Thanks Jeeters. That did the trick.

I tried doing that at first, but stopped because I got a warning message that said if you change a file name extension, the file may become unusable. Since it took me almost 5 hours to download an hour TV show, I was afraid to lose it all. But gave it a shot and it worked like a charm.


----------



## markz

ibergu said:


> Thanks Jeeters. That did the trick.
> 
> I tried doing that at first, but stopped because I got a warning message that said if you change a file name extension, the file may become unusable. Since it took me almost 5 hours to download an hour TV show, I was afraid to lose it all. But gave it a shot and it worked like a charm.


You can always rename a file extension without losing the file. It just may not work as intended. But you can then rename it back if needed.

I cannot send .exe files through my email, so I rename them .xyz or something else to email them. Then the recipient can rename them back to .exe to use them.

Glad you got yours to work!


----------



## appleye1

Just to emphasize how easy torrents can be for that TV show your Tivo missed:

I had my laptop in my home theater and the wife was complaining about how we only had the first half of The Amazing Race due to football overrun (Burn in Hell CBS!). I had never done a torrent on my laptop, but I told her "no problemo".

Went to www.bittorent.com and downloaded the Windows version and installed it.

Went to www.isohunt.com and searched for "amazing race", found the latest episode and clicked on it. It downloaded the .torrent file and I clicked on it.

Bittorrent started up and then created an .avi file. (Took three or four hours for this part.)

Hooked my laptop up to the big screen, clicked on the .avi file and watched TAR in all its big screen (but not HD  ) glory.

Simple. 

(TIP - if you have trouble viewing an .avi on your PC, download VLC from www.videolan.org. I haven't found an .avi file yet that won't play on it.)


----------



## markz

appleye1 said:


> Just to emphasize how easy torrents can be for that TV show your Tivo missed:
> 
> I had my laptop in my home theater and the wife was complaining about how we only had the first half of The Amazing Race due to football overrun (Burn in Hell CBS!). I had never done a torrent on my laptop, but I told her "no problemo".
> 
> Went to www.bittorent.com and downloaded the Windows version and installed it.
> 
> Went to www.isohunt.com and searched for "amazing race", found the latest episode and clicked on it. It downloaded the .torrent file and I clicked on it.
> 
> Bittorrent started up and then created an .avi file. (Took three or four hours for this part.)
> 
> Hooked my laptop up to the big screen, clicked on the .avi file and watched TAR in all its big screen (but not HD  ) glory.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> (TIP - if you have trouble viewing an .avi on your PC, download VLC from www.videolan.org. I haven't found an .avi file yet that won't play on it.)


I have a DIVX-certified DVD player (about $60). After I have the AVI file downloaded, I take a couple minutes to burn it to a CDRW (you can fit two one- hour shows on one CDRW) and watch it on my plasma TV. Then I just erase the disk before I use it again.

I only have to worry about converting shows to DVD format if I plan to keep them.


----------



## newsposter

note to those who use work computers with azureus etc: 

Even though I use my personal dial up on the laptop (when doing..um..non approved stuff), apparently these sharing programs do show up in the Access Protection logs of mcafee and those logs are sent to HQ when you log on with their VPN or other company connection. I neglected to realize this. 

Thankfully my IT dept just thought it was someone trying to hack my computer and after perusing my computer via remote access (after i totally cleaned it and the mcafee logs of course), they deemed me 'virus free.' 

no more torrents on my work computer, that's for sure 

So do i have it right that it's mcafee sending the logs to IT? They told me a program was trying to FTP last week. I wasn't on their network on those days at all. and Yahoo messenger and AIM must not trigger the same warnings as i've been using them a while and no comments were made to me. 

if it is the logs, are they only sent when i'm on the companies network or logged on even using my own connection?


----------



## HoosierFan

Downloaded my first show (Smallville episode I missed last week) and I got the avi file, opened it up and all I have is sound but no picture. I used Azureus and got the file off of isohunt. It has a 5 star rating. Is there something I need to do to get the picture?


----------



## Montana Man

Download the K-lite Mega Codec Pack. It will have everything you need to watch downloaded shows.

If you want to convert ANY file type download Win AVI. This little handy program will convert just about any type of media into any other type. It can convert a 2 hour movie into DVD format (which will work on ANY DVD player) in about 1 hour.

If you get bin and cue files you can use a program called Isobuster to extract the .mpg file out of them. (if you run into this ask i can give you step by step instructions as it is not that easy if you dont know exactly what you are doing).

I have downloaded every season of just about every show and converted them ALL to DVD so that my friends and family can keep up on shows they havent seen. (my mom is stubborn and wont get a tivo!) These programs work like a charm. 

Also the BEST site to find the latest tv shows is on Isohunt.com. However they dont have user comments on that site so if i question the torrent i will use Torrentspy as they have a group there that will tell you about the torrent.

Also the easiest (IMO) bittorrent client to use for beginner is Utorrent. VERY straight forward design.


----------



## newsposter

http://www.getazureus.com/

is that an official link to program? with all the potential for abuses on these programs, i wanna make sure it's not a pirate site

sourceforge is down and i need to install on another computer to start it on there.

edit..hmmm or is this the offical site http://www.azureus.com/ dang google and me expecting first search hit to be the best


----------



## dswallow

newsposter said:


> http://www.getazureus.com/
> 
> is that an official link to program? with all the potential for abuses on these programs, i wanna make sure it's not a pirate site
> 
> sourceforge is down and i need to install on another computer to start it on there.
> 
> edit..hmmm or is this the offical site http://www.azureus.com/ dang google and me expecting first search hit to be the best


http://azureus.sourceforge.net is definitely an official link.

(And it appears www.getazureus.com is the same people.)


----------



## Redux

HoosierFan said:


> Downloaded my first show (Smallville episode I missed last week) and I got the avi file, opened it up and all I have is sound but no picture. I used Azureus and got the file off of isohunt. It has a 5 star rating. Is there something I need to do to get the picture?


There are a number of things you can do to change the file or get new playback software for your computer or codecs for existiong playback software.

The easist thing, IMO, is just to have tivoserver running on your pc (or Mac), then just copy the file to wherever you keep the served files. No fuss, keeps the viewing interface/experience the same, Now Playing list.


----------



## HoosierFan

Downloaded the codec, worked like a charm... thanks


----------



## newsposter

i've put the files back on my other computer yet now i can't seem to figure out how to let the client pick up where the other left off. I'd tried adding the file but maybe i'm not picking up the right thing. Then there's the box at the bottom that lists apparently the 14 rar files and some have checks and some have blocks. I guess trial and error is all i can do


----------



## PJO1966

I'm having an annoying issue with Azureus. Since my TiVo was out of commission for a couple of weeks I've been using torrents more. I've had a problem with torrents just stopping mid-download and never starting up again. At first i thought I had too many at once (4)


----------



## PJO1966

I'm having an annoying issue with Azureus. Since my TiVo was out of commission for a couple of weeks I've been using torrents more. I've had a problem with torrents just stopping mid-download and never starting up again. At first I thought I had too many at once (4) so I deleted them all except for one. That didn't help. I then deleted the one and started over. It quickly ramped up to where it was before and stopped. Then I tried deleting everything, the data as well, and started from scratch. It slowly downloaded to the same percentage (94.1%) and stopped. Currently the seeds read as 0 (4387) & the peers as 48 (2643).It's uploading from the file, but no downloads. I tried this with a couple different programs that I need to download with similar results. They don't stop at the same percentage as the example listed above, but they all stop before completion. I followed the wiki FAQ on optimizing download.

If anyone can offer a suggestion I would be most grateful.


----------



## Jeeters

There needs to at least be one seed in order for you to get the file. If there are no seeds, then all the peers are doing is trading the pieces of the file they have so far which is likely the traffic your seeing. Once you have all the pieces that can be gotten from other peers, then downloading to you stops and all that happens is the other peers continue to leech from you. Once those others get all they can from you, then the upload traffic you're seeing will stop, too. i.e., it becomes a stalemate without at least one seed.

EDIT: I should say "guaranteed to get the file" in that first sentence. Theoretically, without the seeds, if you have, say, 50% of the file and a peer as the other 50%, the you can both trade your parts of the file and both end up with a completed download.


----------



## dswallow

PJO1966 said:


> I'm having an annoying issue with Azureus. Since my TiVo was out of commission for a couple of weeks I've been using torrents more. I've had a problem with torrents just stopping mid-download and never starting up again. At first I thought I had too many at once (4) so I deleted them all except for one. That didn't help. I then deleted the one and started over. It quickly ramped up to where it was before and stopped. Then I tried deleting everything, the data as well, and started from scratch. It slowly downloaded to the same percentage (94.1%) and stopped. Currently the seeds read as 0 (4387) & the peers as 48 (2643).It's uploading from the file, but no downloads. I tried this with a couple different programs that I need to download with similar results. They don't stop at the same percentage as the example listed above, but they all stop before completion. I followed the wiki FAQ on optimizing download.
> 
> If anyone can offer a suggestion I would be most grateful.


With over 4,000 available seeds it's odd you're not connecting; look at the console logs to see if there's any sort of indication based on error messages, etc.


----------



## newsposter

Alert:1:If you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 53907 UDP open.
Decentralised tracking requires this.

Ok azureus seems to be working just fine but it gave me this error. So why should i open it? And doesnt' opening up ports make your system more vulnerable? 

how would i do this if i choose to?


----------



## cherry ghost

newsposter said:


> Alert:1:If you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 53907 UDP open.
> Decentralised tracking requires this.
> 
> Ok azureus seems to be working just fine but it gave me this error. So why should i open it? And doesnt' opening up ports make your system more vulnerable?
> 
> how would i do this if i choose to?


http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm

Find your router in the list, click on Auzereus and follow the instructions.


----------



## 1bcg

Newgroups are Slick, but not quite the same......


----------



## 1bcg

Ahhhh, 1st post!!!!!


----------



## efilippi

I got a torrent from isohunt and downloaded a foreign movie. It asks me for a password to view it, first time I've seen this. There is a text file included in the download that gives an url to go to to get a password. It has a scantily clad pirate who is asking me to click on to a couple more pages in order to earn my password. 

I am not inclined to do that, call me a nervous nellie. Anyone here been faced with this situation and gone through with it?


----------



## Enrique

efilippi said:


> I got a torrent from isohunt and downloaded a foreign movie. It asks me for a password to view it, first time I've seen this. There is a text file included in the download that gives an url to go to to get a password. It has a scantily clad pirate who is asking me to click on to a couple more pages in order to earn my password.
> 
> I am not inclined to do that, call me a nervous nellie. Anyone here been faced with this situation and gone through with it?


I have and I would not again(You never know what those kind files.)

What is the name of the movie? maybe I can help you find another source.


----------



## efilippi

Enrique said:


> I have and I would not again


Did something bad happen? Doesn't sound like it, just that it might?

The movie is that Ang Lee thing, Lust, Caution. It's nc17 so it will never come to my local multiplex.


----------



## dswallow

efilippi said:


> I got a torrent from isohunt and downloaded a foreign movie. It asks me for a password to view it, first time I've seen this. There is a text file included in the download that gives an url to go to to get a password. It has a scantily clad pirate who is asking me to click on to a couple more pages in order to earn my password.
> 
> I am not inclined to do that, call me a nervous nellie. Anyone here been faced with this situation and gone through with it?


It's just someone who earns money on click-throughs; they're making you actually click through to see a word on a page that is the password. This method is harmless, though personally when I find such things, I delete them and find another source. I don't care much for such people earning money from such things.


----------



## Enrique

efilippi said:


> Did something bad happen? Doesn't sound like it, just that it might?
> 
> The movie is that Ang Lee thing, Lust, Caution. It's nc17 so it will never come to my local multiplex.


Nothing bad happened, Just hate to go to some web page just look for a password, Just like dswallow I delete them and find another source.


----------



## efilippi

Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it.


----------



## ufo4sale

I just made the switch from Cable vision to FiOS and I'm having difficulty opening up a port for Azerus. I have a Actiontect modem/router version number MI424-WR Rev C. I followed the steps using portfoward.com but I still can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## TivoFan

Coming up on the two year anniversary of this thread. Isn't it time to end it yet?


----------



## mtnagel

TivoFan said:


> Coming up on the two year anniversary of this thread. Isn't it time to end it yet?


Why? If it still helps people, then that's a good thing. I wish I could help more, but I'm no expert on the subject.


----------



## Enrique

ufo4sale said:


> I just made the switch from Cable vision to FiOS and I'm having difficulty opening up a port for Azerus. I have a Actiontect modem/router version number MI424-WR Rev C. I followed the steps using portfoward.com but I still can't seem to get it to work.


You might want to disable UPnP (in Azureus > Tools > Options > Plugins > UPnP) and see if that works.

what port are you using?


----------



## ufo4sale

Enrique said:


> You might want to disable UPnP (in Azureus > Tools > Options > Plugins > UPnP) and see if that works.
> 
> what port are you using?


I tried a couple of ports but none of them seem to be working. The one it's set to now is 62486.


----------



## ufo4sale

I got it to work. Thanks.


----------



## efilippi

No fair. You have to tell us what you did to fix it.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

TivoFan said:


> Coming up on the two year anniversary of this thread. Isn't it time to end it yet?


Why?
For noobs to the torrent scene, this is a very helpful thread.


----------



## flaminio

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Why?
> For noobs to the torrent scene, this is a very helpful thread.


I agree. I just stumbled across this thread today, and the combination of a torrent client + torrent site + Videora TiVo Converter is making for a very happy TiVo household over here today.

Thanks to all who posted cool stuff, and especially thanks to all who asked the dumb questions so I didn't have to !


----------



## Philosofy

OK, whenever I use uTorrent, it says I have a problem with my connection: there is a yellow triangle with a "!" in it. My laptop does not seem to have that problem, and the speeds can be blazing (up to 400), but I'm lucky to get 150 on my desktop, and it never stays that fast. I've tried port forwarding, but can't seem to get it to work.

This thread is 14 pages long, and I can't find the right info. Can someone help me?

Thanks


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Philosofy said:


> OK, whenever I use uTorrent, it says I have a problem with my connection: there is a yellow triangle with a "!" in it. My laptop does not seem to have that problem, and the speeds can be blazing (up to 400), but I'm lucky to get 150 on my desktop, and it never stays that fast. I've tried port forwarding, but can't seem to get it to work.
> 
> This thread is 14 pages long, and I can't find the right info. Can someone help me?
> 
> Thanks


Sounds like a DHT issue.
Is the port forwarded correctly through your firewall? (Both TCP and UDP)
You should have encrypting enabled in uTorrent.
This thread used to be helpful, but the link in the first post no longer works. Still, those forums are helpful.


----------



## ClutchBrake

Definitely don't close this thread.

I just did a search to see what I could learn about torrents and this looks like a great thread. The only issue being that the info is up to two years old and might be outdated. I'm still gonna give it a shot though.

I'm tempted to start a new thread for up-to-date latest sites, clients and tips. I'll give this thread a thorough read first though.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

ClutchBrake said:


> Definitely don't close this thread.
> 
> I just did a search to see what I could learn about torrents and this looks like a great thread. The only issue being that the info is up to two years old and might be outdated. I'm still gonna give it a shot though.
> 
> I'm tempted to start a new thread for up-to-date latest sites, clients and tips. I'll give this thread a thorough read first though.


To me, setting up a client looks much more difficult than it actually is.
Once you actually go through it, it's fairly easy. The most difficult part is making sure that all of the ports are open for your firewall.

I recommend:
Client - uTorrent (plus Peer Guardian 2, even if the Vista version may permanently be in beta...like Gmail...or perhaps it's vaporware)

Trackers - mininova.org will suffice for most all non-obscure torrents...as will isohunt.com. There's also always thepiratebay.org, although I've never really used it all that much. For TV, eztv.it is solid as well. Those are all public trackers. There are all sorts of private trackers for various specialized torrents, or if you just dig trackers with ratio enforcement. Usually a Google search will point you in the right direction of anything you can't find.

Tips - I like this guide.


----------



## ClutchBrake

MasterOfPuppets said:


> To me, setting up a client looks much more difficult than it actually is.
> Once you actually go through it, it's fairly easy. The most difficult part is making sure that all of the ports are open for your firewall.
> 
> I recommend:
> Client - uTorrent (plus Peer Guardian 2, even if the Vista version may permanently be in beta...like Gmail...or perhaps it's vaporware)
> 
> Trackers - mininova.org will suffice for most all non-obscure torrents...as will isohunt.com. There's also always thepiratebay.org, although I've never really used it all that much. For TV, eztv.it is solid as well. Those are all public trackers. There are all sorts of private trackers for various specialized torrents, or if you just dig trackers with ratio enforcement. Usually a Google search will point you in the right direction of anything you can't find.
> 
> Tips - I like this guide.


Thanks for the updates. I'm gonna give this a shot in the next couple of days.


----------



## MikeMar

Anyone have a list of some of the sites that are still up?


----------



## newsposter

list of sites would be great..i hadnt d/l in months but tivo cut something off and i couldnt find a site right away


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

I don't use too many different trackers...but.

All Purpose Public Trackers:
IsoHunt
Mininova
The Pirate Bay
BT Junkie (I hate this one)

Ones I Haven't Used, But Have A Decent Following:
Bite Nova
Snarf It
Torrent Box
Torrent Portal
Torrent Reactor

TV:
EZTV
TV Torrents (Private, need "credits")

Public Domain:
LegalTorrents

This doesn't touch on specialized private trackers, such as BlackCats, since this isn't really the place to discuss such trackers.


----------



## atrac

Thank you for that list of sites! I was literally just going to ask that question when I saw the thread on the first page again.


----------



## DevdogAZ

They used to keep an updated list of the most popular sites on www.slyck.com, but I just went there and it appears they have redesigned the site and I don't see the link to the list of sites.


----------



## cal_s7

http://torrentscan.com/

Its a search site for the other sites.
Pirate Bay and Mininova are nice in that allot of torrents have good comments about what the torrent is like.

isohunt seems to very good at searching out harder to find torrents, but has no comments.

I have recently discovered 
http://www.tvrss.net/shows/
and combine it with something like Netvibes and you get custom rss feeds for torrents with a nice layout.


----------



## MiakioAmy

I will add that I love Torrents. I watch all my tv from Torrents, and I haven't missed anything this season. I mostly use Mininova, but add IsoHunt when I can't find something. The EZTV torrents are good quality, but those can be found on Mininova so you don't really need to go to their site.

And we have been able to find some Japanese anime that my husband was looking for. He was able to catch up three seasons to start watching what is current.

For anyone who will be watching on the computer, get a copy of VLC. It seems to play everything (even when Media Player doesn't like the file).

One question - he wants to put the shows on DVD, but they are in mkv format. My dvd creator program can't read those - is there a free converter anywhere? Or better dvd creator software?


----------



## Dignan

I convert MKV files with Visualhub ($23) on my Mac to MP4 for playback on my Apple TV. I know Super is supposed to work on the PC side.

I think this writers strike might make torrents a bit more popular. I know I'm downloading a lot, also renting movies.


----------



## Hot4Bo

How long is it supposed to take to download a two hour show? I don't know if I'm doing something wrong but it always takes days if it even works at all. I don't do it often, only when I miss an episode of some show (like last week's Biggest Loser). It's still trying to download and it's been literally days!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Hot4Bo said:


> How long is it supposed to take to download a two hour show? I don't know if I'm doing something wrong but it always takes days if it even works at all. I don't do it often, only when I miss an episode of some show (like last week's Biggest Loser). It's still trying to download and it's been literally days!


It depends on your connection speed and how many people are seeding the file.
To a lesser extent it also depends on the ratio of seeders to leechers.


----------



## ClutchBrake

Hot4Bo said:


> How long is it supposed to take to download a two hour show? I don't know if I'm doing something wrong but it always takes days if it even works at all. I don't do it often, only when I miss an episode of some show (like last week's Biggest Loser). It's still trying to download and it's been literally days!


I'm still trying to learn BT but would like to help. Take anyone else's advice over mine. 

What bittorent client are you using?

What is your broadband connection speed (down and up)?

Do you connect directly to the internet or through a router?

How old is the episode of the show you are trying to get (if it is not last week's BL)?


----------



## Hot4Bo

ClutchBrake said:


> I'm still trying to learn BT but would like to help. Take anyone else's advice over mine.
> 
> What bittorent client are you using?
> 
> What is your broadband connection speed (down and up)?
> 
> Do you connect directly to the internet or through a router?
> 
> How old is the episode of the show you are trying to get (if it is not last week's BL)?


I'm using Azureus (it was recommended in another thread).

I have no idea what my connection speed is.

I am connecting through a router (actually a cable gateway).

The show is last week's BL.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hot4Bo said:


> How long is it supposed to take to download a two hour show? I don't know if I'm doing something wrong but it always takes days if it even works at all. I don't do it often, only when I miss an episode of some show (like last week's Biggest Loser). It's still trying to download and it's been literally days!


As MasterofPuppets said, it depends on lots of factors, but I'll very often get a one-hour show in anywhere from 30 minutes to 2 hours. This is using tvtorrents.com, which I find to be significantly faster than any other site I've used. When I was still using tvrss.net (which is just an index for mininova), they usually took 2-6 hours.


----------



## Jonathan_S

DevdogAZ said:


> As MasterofPuppets said, it depends on lots of factors, but I'll very often get a one-hour show in anywhere from 30 minutes to 2 hours. This is using tvtorrents.com, which I find to be significantly faster than any other site I've used. When I was still using tvrss.net (which is just an index for mininova), they usually took 2-6 hours.


And based on my experience, the time it takes to download is pretty heavily influenced by your upload speed* and consumer broadband tend to be pretty weak on upload (In general DSL is worse than Cable which is worse than FIOS).

*That's because of BitTorrents "tit for tat" balancing system, where a node gives download preference to the nodes which are sending it the most information.


----------



## Hot4Bo

OK, you all seem to think it should take hours. Since I'm going on a week and it happens every time I try to do this, something is telling me that I probably shouldn't be doing this because I don't know enough about this to troubleshoot it.


----------



## newsposter

Hot4Bo said:


> OK, you all seem to think it should take hours. Since I'm going on a week and it happens every time I try to do this, something is telling me that I probably shouldn't be doing this because I don't know enough about this to troubleshoot it.


you havent told us (i may have missed it) how you connect to the internet. Do you pay for dialup or do you have a faster connection.

I have a mediocre dsl connection and the last time i downloaded a 1 hour show it did take several hours, but less than a day. ( i did it over the course of 3 days actually)

you can check the download speed right on your program...it may be something like 2.0kps or a higher number. Since your show is recent, there should be a lot of people from which to download but as others said, if you arent sending out anything, you wont have the fastest speed of download either, regardless of connection.

if you are positive the thing is being downloaded, even at a slow speed, just keep on doing it, you have nothing to lose. on dialup it did take near a week of me being on the computer in the evening for it to download


----------



## ClutchBrake

newsposter said:


> you havent told us (i may have missed it) how you connect to the internet. Do you pay for dialup or do you have a faster connection.


Broadband is cable, per a recent post.


----------



## David Platt

DevdogAZ said:


> As MasterofPuppets said, it depends on lots of factors, but I'll very often get a one-hour show in anywhere from 30 minutes to 2 hours. This is using tvtorrents.com, which I find to be significantly faster than any other site I've used. When I was still using tvrss.net (which is just an index for mininova), they usually took 2-6 hours.


Dang, are you sure you have things set up right? I routinely get hour-long shows from tvtorrents in less than five minutes!!


----------



## fmowry

Just a note. mrtwig.com for South Park torrents. No affiliation but I wanted to watch a couple season where I didn't Tivo them so I'll put 'em on my Zen or Zune.

Frank


----------



## newsposter

ClutchBrake said:


> Broadband is cable, per a recent post.


oh, didnt know what cable gateway was lol..i thought it was a cable hooked up to something..well..actually it is. Just the term gateway threw me

so i guess i can tell people i have a dsl gateway. You learn something new everyday


----------



## ClutchBrake

newsposter said:


> oh, didnt know what cable gateway was lol..i thought it was a cable hooked up to something..well..actually it is. Just the term gateway threw me
> 
> so i guess i can tell people i have a dsl gateway. You learn something new everyday


Gateways are HORRIBLE. SBC tried to make me use one once. It forces you to use their crappy software. I sent it back immediately and had them send me a plain jane modem I could connect to my router. It's probably the root of this person's problem.


----------



## PJO1966

ClutchBrake said:


> Gateways are HORRIBLE. SBC tried to make me use one once. It forces you to use their crappy software. I sent it back immediately and had them send me a plain jane modem I could connect to my router. It's probably the root of this person's problem.


I have an SBC gateway, but I disabled their software.


----------



## newsposter

ClutchBrake said:


> Gateways are HORRIBLE. SBC tried to make me use one once. It forces you to use their crappy software. I sent it back immediately and had them send me a plain jane modem I could connect to my router. It's probably the root of this person's problem.


oh geez, the learning never stops...I had no idea. my dsl modem did come with a disk but it wasnt needed. So i dont have a gateway!


----------



## mtnagel

Okay, so I'm having some BT issues. So I moved today. I transferred over my DSL service to my new house. They called a couple days before to say I had to get a new modem because they were switching platforms or whatever. So I picked that up today and hooked everything up. My laptop can connect to my router just like before, but I'm trying to download something with uTorrent and I get the dreaded yellow triangle whereas before it was always green. So, what could have changed with the move? I have set up static IPs on my computers and they are still forwarding the port in my router. Any ideas?


----------



## Enrique

mtnagel said:


> Okay, so I'm having some BT issues. So I moved today. I transferred over my DSL service to my new house. They called a couple days before to say I had to get a new modem because they were switching platforms or whatever. So I picked that up today and hooked everything up. My laptop can connect to my router just like before, but I'm trying to download something with uTorrent and I get the dreaded yellow triangle whereas before it was always green. So, what could have changed with the move? I have set up static IPs on my computers and they are still forwarding the port in my router. Any ideas?


What kind of modem is it?

You said you have "static IPs on my computers" when you changed modems did you make sure they are still the same?


----------



## mtnagel

Enrique said:


> What kind of modem is it?
> 
> You said you have "static IPs on my computers" when you changed modems did you make sure they are still the same?


Westell 6100.

I followed the guides on www.portforward.com for setting up a static IP on each computer. And yes, they are still the same and I have the right port forwarded for this IP address in the router setup page.


----------



## Enrique

mtnagel said:


> Westell 6100.
> 
> I followed the guides on www.portforward.com for setting up a static IP on each computer. And yes, they are still the same and I have the right port forwarded for this IP address in the router setup page.


I just want to get the straight, You have the Westell 6100 connected into a router or just the Westell 6100? And have you checked to see if the Westell 6100 need to be port forwarded too.


----------



## mtnagel

Enrique said:


> I just want to get the straight, You have the Westell 6100 connected into a router or just the Westell 6100? And have you checked to see if the Westell 6100 need to be port forwarded too.


Hmmm... Now I'm confused. I have this Westell 6100 connected to my Belkin wireless router. I've never had to forward the port from my previous modem, so why would I need to now? If it matters, the Westell is connected by ethernet to the router, but it also came with a USB cable and it had a sticker that said to install the CD first, but since I wasn't using the USB, I didn't do that. Maybe I should actually try to read the instructions. I just figured it would be a simple swap out of the old modem for the new modem.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dswallow

mtnagel said:


> Hmmm... Now I'm confused. I have this Westell 6100 connected to my Belkin wireless router. I've never had to forward the port from my previous modem, so why would I need to now? If it matters, the Westell is connected by ethernet to the router, but it also came with a USB cable and it had a sticker that said to install the CD first, but since I wasn't using the USB, I didn't do that. Maybe I should actually try to read the instructions. I just figured it would be a simple swap out of the old modem for the new modem.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You might look to see if the Westell can be put in a mode where all it does is act as a cable modem... turning off any firewall or routing or NAT it might do, since you have that function being handled by your other router.


----------



## Enrique

mtnagel said:


> Hmmm... Now I'm confused. I have this Westell 6100 connected to my Belkin wireless router. I've never had to forward the port from my previous modem, so why would I need to now? If it matters, the Westell is connected by ethernet to the router, but it also came with a USB cable and it had a sticker that said to install the CD first, but since I wasn't using the USB, I didn't do that. Maybe I should actually try to read the instructions. I just figured it would be a simple swap out of the old modem for the new modem.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


OK, now I see were we are at.

Info about the Westell 6100: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/318740/westell_6100_dsl_modemrouter_review.html

And to port forwarded for it.
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Westell/Westell6100/Utorrent.htm


----------



## mtnagel

dswallow said:


> You might look to see if the Westell can be put in a mode where all it does is act as a cable modem... turning off any firewall or routing or NAT it might do, since you have that function being handled by your other router.





Enrique said:


> OK, now I see were we are at.
> 
> Info about the Westell 6100: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/318740/westell_6100_dsl_modemrouter_review.html
> 
> And to port forwarded for it.
> http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Westell/Westell6100/Utorrent.htm


Well I can't log into it using the 192.168.1.1 that portforward is giving me. So I can't turn any thing off.


----------



## Enrique

mtnagel said:


> Well I can't log into it using the 192.168.1.1 that portforward is giving me. So I can't turn any thing off.


Did you unplug from the Belkin wireless router and plug directly into the Westell 6100?


----------



## mtnagel

Enrique said:


> Did you unplug from the Belkin wireless router and plug directly into the Westell 6100?


No, that would make too much sense. Well actually, I figured since the Belkin uses 192.168.2.1, not 1.1, that I would be okay. That probably sounds stupid. I don't know much about networking. I'll try it when I get a chance.


----------



## mtnagel

Okay, I'm back. I tried plugging the Westell directly into my PC and I still couldn't get to the setup page for it. But then I found this page that says they come from ISPs so that you can't connect to the setup page for it and that it's in dummy mode. But could that be the case here since it's actually blocking these ports? Is this something I should call my ISP about, but how would I explain what I want to do? This is so annoying because everything worked fine with their old modem.


----------



## mtnagel

So I found out the modem has an integrated firewall (from the Westell page), just as Doug suggested. Now I just need to figure out how to turn it off.


----------



## jmoak

mtnagel said:


> So I found out the modem has an integrated firewall (from the Westell page), just as Doug suggested. Now I just need to figure out how to turn it off.


Here ya go!

http://www.westell.com/images/pdf/bc90_6000_6100_6110_ug.pdf

Section 12.1, page 85:

"Port Forwarding Ranges of Ports"

It won't turn it off, but setting a few ports for torrents should be what you're looking for, if it will allow you in.
(I think!)


----------



## Enrique

mtnagel said:


> Okay, I'm back. I tried plugging the Westell directly into my PC and I still couldn't get to the setup page for it. But then I found this page that says they come from ISPs so that you can't connect to the setup page for it and that it's in dummy mode. But could that be the case here since it's actually blocking these ports? Is this something I should call my ISP about, but how would I explain what I want to do? This is so annoying because everything worked fine with their old modem.


If you going to call your ISP just tell them you want to open up a port on your modem but don't know how(they don't need to know what it's for, if they ask just say playing a game on your Xbox(or for your Tivo) or something like that)most ISPs have remote access to there own equipment.


----------



## mtnagel

jmoak said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://www.westell.com/images/pdf/bc90_6000_6100_6110_ug.pdf
> 
> Section 12.1, page 85:
> 
> "Port Forwarding Ranges of Ports"
> 
> It won't turn it off, but setting a few ports for torrents should be what you're looking for, if it will allow you in.
> (I think!)


Thanks, that helps a bit. I've figured out how to access the configuration page, but now I'm having another issue. I used portforward.com to add the port to the Westell, but the last line on portforward.com is to click enable, but when I do that, I get a message that says, "Host Service? Host will allow incoming connections to the local PC. Dynamic will only allow outgoing connections from any local PC. OK = Host; Cancel = Dynamic". If I hit cancel, that doesn't work. If I hit OK, a box pops up that says Host Device, but the drop down is empty or it say specify IP Address and a box. If I put in the IP address of the PC, it says, "Address is not part of the Private Subnet." So what do I do here?

I've already turned off the firewall of the Westell, but is there anyway to just turn off all this router functions and just use it as a modem?


----------



## mtnagel

Enrique said:


> If you going to call your ISP just tell them you want to open up a port on your modem but don't know how(they don't need to know what it's for, if they ask just say playing a game on your Xbox(or for your Tivo) or something like that)most ISPs have remote access to there own equipment.


Well hopefully I don't need to call. As I said, I am able to access the Westell's configuration page, so hopefully I'm getting closer.


----------



## dswallow

mtnagel said:


> Thanks, that helps a bit. I've figured out how to access the configuration page, but now I'm having another issue. I used portforward.com to add the port to the Westell, but the last line on portforward.com is to click enable, but when I do that, I get a message that says, "Host Service? Host will allow incoming connections to the local PC. Dynamic will only allow outgoing connections from any local PC. OK = Host; Cancel = Dynamic". If I hit cancel, that doesn't work. If I hit OK, a box pops up that says Host Device, but the drop down is empty or it say specify IP Address and a box. If I put in the IP address of the PC, it says, "Address is not part of the Private Subnet." So what do I do here?
> 
> I've already turned off the firewall of the Westell, but is there anyway to just turn off all this router functions and just use it as a modem?


Generally there'll be some way to identify hosts on your network based on the MAC address. It might be a table where you can manually configure them or it might be a table you can populate based on traffic on the network, etc. This usually lets you do various forwarding to a particular system and still use DHCP which may assign different IP addresses on your local network from time to time. Alternately you can assign static private IP's to your local machines, and then there'll be some way to tell the router those IP's (or again maybe it detects them to populate the list), and you'd select from those.

So look around your configuration pages on the router for something that lets you create a list of host names somehow and read up on that in the documentation.


----------



## Malcontent

> I've already turned off the firewall of the Westell, but is there anyway to just turn off all this router functions and just use it as a modem?


You will want to switch the Westell to what is called "Bridged" mode. Which turns the Westell into just a "dumb" broadband modem. It will turn off the built-in router fuctions. In Bridged mode, you can then use your own router if you want or just connect to your computer and use a software firewall.

As to how to switch to bridge mode, I don't know. With my previous ISP, I had to call a tech. and have him switch my dsl modem/router to bridged mode. I was using a different modem then a Westell. I then connected my own router and was then able forward ports ect.


----------



## mtnagel

dswallow said:


> Generally there'll be some way to identify hosts on your network based on the MAC address. It might be a table where you can manually configure them or it might be a table you can populate based on traffic on the network, etc. This usually lets you do various forwarding to a particular system and still use DHCP which may assign different IP addresses on your local network from time to time. Alternately you can assign static private IP's to your local machines, and then there'll be some way to tell the router those IP's (or again maybe it detects them to populate the list), and you'd select from those.
> 
> So look around your configuration pages on the router for something that lets you create a list of host names somehow and read up on that in the documentation.


I do assign static private IPs to my local machines. I tried entering that and it gave me an error so I'm not quite sure what to do here.

Now the Westell is using 192.168.200.10 through something (I'm not in front of my computer) as the range in the configuration page for DCHP, whereas I'm using 192.168.2.2 and .3 for my two machines. Should I change those to fall within the range of the Westell or should I change the Westell range? And there is also an option to turn off DHCP? Do I want to do that? I think I did that and I lost all connectivity. I had to reset the modem.



Malcontent said:


> You will want to switch the Westell to what is called "Bridged" mode. Which turns the Westell into just a "dumb" broadband modem. It will turn off the built-in router fuctions. In Bridged mode, you can then use your own router if you want or just connect to your computer and use a software firewall.
> 
> As to how to switch to bridge mode, I don't know. With my previous ISP, I had to call a tech. and have him switch my dsl modem/router to bridged mode. I was using a different modem then a Westell. I then connected my own router and was then able forward ports ect.


Well I sent an e-mail to my ISP about turning off the router functionality and this was their response, "Unfortunately, there is not a way to make the Westell 6100 function as a simple bridge on the ZoomTown network, it must be left in router mode." 

Oh and thanks for the help (Doug too). It seems like this should be a lot simpler.


----------



## Johnny Dancing

I only got through about 8 of the pages here. So I am not sure if this has been posted...

I always had problems with torrent download speeds until I found router bittorent setup site.

They give specific settings and instructions based on the router and the bittorent utility you are using. I went from 25 kbs being normal to 250kbs being a normal download speed after using the recommended settings.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Can I ask what torrent sites people use here? I've been looking to download The Closer and am having a terrible time finding it.

ETA: That being-I've found it, but can't find someplace to download it that doesn't take days on end. Not enough feeders.


----------



## PJO1966

YCantAngieRead said:


> Can I ask what torrent sites people use here? I've been looking to download The Closer and am having a terrible time finding it.
> 
> ETA: That being-I've found it, but can't find someplace to download it that doesn't take days on end. Not enough feeders.


I always search isohunt.com first.


----------



## Enrique

YCantAngieRead said:


> Can I ask what torrent sites people use here? I've been looking to download The Closer and am having a terrible time finding it.
> 
> ETA: That being-I've found it, but can't find someplace to download it that doesn't take days on end. Not enough feeders.


I use 4 different sites:

tvtorrents.com

all4nothin.net

ilovetorrents.com

thepeerhub.com

These are all private sites(which you can join and make requests for uploads)


----------



## mtnagel

mtnagel said:


> I do assign static private IPs to my local machines. I tried entering that and it gave me an error so I'm not quite sure what to do here.
> 
> Now the Westell is using 192.168.200.10 through something (I'm not in front of my computer) as the range in the configuration page for DCHP, whereas I'm using 192.168.2.2 and .3 for my two machines. Should I change those to fall within the range of the Westell or should I change the Westell range? And there is also an option to turn off DHCP? Do I want to do that? I think I did that and I lost all connectivity. I had to reset the modem.


So I tried turning off DHCP on the modem and that killed my connection. I had to reset the modem to get it back. Can anyone help?


----------



## dswallow

mtnagel said:


> So I tried turning off DHCP on the modem and that killed my connection. I had to reset the modem to get it back. Can anyone help?


The basic thing going on here is that you're getting a public IP address from your ISP. The Westell router provides a translation for devices on your side of it such that they are given private IP addresses (either through DHCP or through you manually setting static private IP addresses that match up with how the Westell is configured). That's generally called "NAT" or "Network Address Translation". A variant is "PAT" or "Port Address Translation", also commonly referred to as port forwarding, where you tell the router that traffic on a particular port at a particular address should be routed to some other particular port at some other particular address.

Now what you have is another router device connected to the Westell. And that router is going to do the same thing... except that the "ISP" to it is your Westell router, and all your computers and other IP devices are on "your side" of the router. So your router is going to ask the Westell router for an IP address, which the Westell is going to give from its pool of private IP addresses, and then your router is going to give out other private IP address to devices you connect to it, such as your computer. It, too, will also allow you to forward ports as well.

There's a few important prerequisites to know:

1) The private IP addresses the Westell is going to hand out have to be in a different network block than the private IP addresses your other router is going to hand out. For instance, the Westell might be using 192.168.100.x then your other router has to use a different block, such as 192.168.101.x.

2) You need to be aware that you now need to configure port forwarding rules in both places to get incoming ports from the public IP address space to a particular computer on your network. For instance, on the Westell you'd open port 69100 (or whatever port number you selected for this) so it goes to IP 192.168.100.50 (i.e, the IP address assigned by the Westell to your router -- this is just an example), then your router would need to port forward the same port to the particular computer, such as 192.168.101.77 (or whatever IP it has). In such cases you may need to statically configure IP addresses in order to do this, if your router doesn't support a way to create this mapping by a name or MAC address, since DHCP may give out different addresses to the same device.

Now on the Westell side, you may be able to configure a "server" or a "default system" that receives all incoming traffic; then you can avoid having to do the extra port forwards by assigning the IP address it gives to your other router as the destination for all incoming traffic. That is, in a way, similar to what we were trying to accomplish by suggesting using that device more as a bridge than as a router.

A simple way to test if you get port forwarding set up correctly is to have someone else, on a different connection, try to telnet to your public IP address on the port that you've assigned to your Bittorrent client for incoming connections and have port forwarded through your router(s). It'll either connect, or not connect. And if it connects, that means Bittorrent would work with it, too. If it doesn't connect, something still isn't forwarding correctly. You could do this in stages, too... first remove your router completely from the equation and connect your computer directly to the Westell router, configuring it with the proper private IP address or use DHCP, then have someone try to make a connection to the port you've configured, and so forth.


----------



## mtnagel

Wow, thanks Doug. I know you've helped me before and I appreciate it. I guess I have some more playing around to do. I like the idea of removing the wireless router and just trying to configure the Westell on my desktop first as my desktop is the one that I need more ports open for anyway. I only use Bittorrent on my laptop, so I only need to open one port for it.

I did also e-mail my ISP's tech support and basically they said they don't support, advanced configuration of the Westell router."  But then he went on to give me some help anyway. I guess I have some playing around today when I get home.


----------



## DevdogAZ

YCantAngieRead said:


> Can I ask what torrent sites people use here? I've been looking to download The Closer and am having a terrible time finding it.
> 
> ETA: That being-I've found it, but can't find someplace to download it that doesn't take days on end. Not enough feeders.


For TV shows, I've found TVTorrents.com to be the best and fastest. I just looked and they've got them all, although there aren't a ton of seeders since the show hasn't aired recently. I think because of that, you're not going to find many seeders anywhere. If you don't have an account at TVTorrents.com, PM me your e-mail address and I'll send you one.


----------



## TiVo Bum

YCantAngieRead said:


> Can I ask what torrent sites people use here? I've been looking to download The Closer and am having a terrible time finding it.
> 
> ETA: That being-I've found it, but can't find someplace to download it that doesn't take days on end. Not enough feeders.





DevdogAZ said:


> For TV shows, I've found TVTorrents.com to be the best and fastest.


Ditto from me on TVTorrents. Was using it so much that I ended up donating to the site and now I get double the upload credits - currently at 1.17TCreds - so anybody needing some credits to start off with, just PM me and I'll be happy to give ya some. 

Angie, your post reminded me that I needed to grab Season 3 of The Closer so I downloaded it last night. 5.46GB took 2 hours and 16 minutes to finish. Gotta love Verizon FiOS. If you don't want to take the time to d/l the series I'd be happy to burn the .avi files to a couple of DVDs and mail 'em to ya.


----------



## Johnny Dancing

I have been using thepiratebay.org It seems to be have the largest selection of torrents. Isohunt seems pretty good also.

BTW: Great story on the underbelly of bittorents and piratebay here.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

isohunt.com has finally adopted a "comments" system.

Once it gets built up a little bit, it could very well pass Mininova as my personal favorite tracker due to the massive volume there.


----------



## David Makman

So, I followed the directions here, and downloaded Azureus to my Imac, and am trying to make it work. It won't. I ran the "configuration wizard", and encountered a test routine, that is supposed to check my port. It gives me this error. 

Testing port 57253 ... 
NAT Error - Connect attempt to 24.4.90.153:57253 (your computer) timed out after 20 seconds. This means your port is probably closed.

How the heck does one open a port on an Imac?


----------



## efilippi

You open the port on your router, not on your computer.


----------



## keyzersoce

Remove your firewall.


----------



## tase2

Is there a way to d/l a torrent of say a movie for a s/a DVD player, that you can either d/l with subtitles embedded or burn in such a way that you can have the subtitles option?


----------



## Peter000

Maybe not torrents, but newsgroups have a much wider variety of program downloads available. I'm not sure I've ever seen english subtitles though.


----------



## EchoBravo

With initial help from this thread, I just used Transmission on my Mac to get a couple episodes of a TV show I had missed. It was 2 random episodes of a now cancelled series. Because there were only 2 seeders usually (4 at one really strong point), it literally took the better part of a week to download 349 MB. 

It would download 1 or 5 or 11 MB at a time, then stop for hours... Then I'd come back and see it downloading a little again.

Pretty cool that it never times out and just keeps chugging along. Am I correct to assume that more popular stuff would have more seeders and download much faster?


----------



## aadam101

+1 for TVTorrents. I got an invite from someone here and it is by far the fastest torrent site I have ever seen. They have very strict sharing rules but it is worth it. I have a few invitations if anyone wants one.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

EchoBravo said:


> With initial help from this thread, I just used Transmission on my Mac to get a couple episodes of a TV show I had missed. It was 2 random episodes of a now cancelled series. Because there were only 2 seeders usually (4 at one really strong point), it literally took the better part of a week to download 349 MB.
> 
> It would download 1 or 5 or 11 MB at a time, then stop for hours... Then I'd come back and see it downloading a little again.
> 
> Pretty cool that it never times out and just keeps chugging along. Am I correct to assume that more popular stuff would have more seeders and download much faster?


Anything with a solid ratio of seeders to leechers will download much faster.
Technically if there were 4 seeders and only you were leeching, then it should be reasonably fast.


----------



## phox_mulder

EchoBravo said:


> Am I correct to assume that more popular stuff would have more seeders and download much faster?


I'm downloading something at home right now that has over 1100 seeders.
1.4 gig is supposed to take only 4-6 hours to download.

There are a couple BBC programmes (note the British spelling ) that have upwards of 600 seeders for about a week after they air, then it starts falling off when the new episode shows up.

There was one I was trying to get, rather old, and there was only a couple seeders and it was going to take over a week to download, so I cancelled.

phox


----------



## tase2

Any other thoughts on downloads w/ subtitles?


----------



## logic88

tase2 said:


> Is there a way to d/l a torrent of say a movie for a s/a DVD player, that you can either d/l with subtitles embedded or burn in such a way that you can have the subtitles option?


Use something like DVD Flick to convert to DVD Video. It supports SRT subtitles.


----------



## tivolovr

aadam101 said:


> +1 for TVTorrents. I got an invite from someone here and it is by far the fastest torrent site I have ever seen. They have very strict sharing rules but it is worth it. I have a few invitations if anyone wants one.


I know it's been a few months but if your offer still stands I'd appreciate the invite to TVTorrents.com. Also if you or anyone else here has an invite to Demonoid.com that would also be appreciated.

Please PM me if this is still available.

Thanks! 

UPDATE: Someone here sent me the invite! Much thanks.


----------



## LoadStar

tivolovr said:


> I know it's been a few months but if your offer still stands I'd appreciate the invite to TVTorrents.com. Also if you or anyone else here has an invite to Demonoid.com that would also be appreciated.
> 
> Please PM me if this is still available.
> 
> Thanks!


+1 

ETA: Never mind. I was looking for an episode I couldn't find on usenet, but I subsequently found it. I'll stick with usenet, I rather dislike BT.


----------



## Enrique

tivolovr said:


> I know it's been a few months but if your offer still stands I'd appreciate the invite to TVTorrents.com. Also if you or anyone else here has an invite to Demonoid.com that would also be appreciated.
> 
> Please PM me if this is still available.
> 
> Thanks!





LoadStar said:


> +1


Pm me your email address(I only have 2 left for TVTorrents.com).


----------



## TiVo Bum

I'm back up to 3 invites for TVTorrents so if anybody else needs one just PM me your email address and I'll set you up with 10 gig.

Update: All 3 sent out. I'll post here as I'm able to send more.


----------



## jilter

/subscribe

Question.....
I am trying to see episodes of a show from Season 1.
They appear with seeds, but stay at 0 for days.
Should I leave the client running and eventually something will appear?
Sorry for being so dumb, just trying to figure it out.
Definite novice here.


----------



## anom

jilter said:


> /subscribe
> 
> Question.....
> I am trying to see episodes of a show from Season 1.
> They appear with seeds, but stay at 0 for days.
> Should I leave the client running and eventually something will appear?
> Sorry for being so dumb, just trying to figure it out.
> Definite novice here.


That's what I'd do, unless you can find a better seeded torrent somewhere else. You never know when someone might start seeding.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jilter said:


> /subscribe
> 
> Question.....
> I am trying to see episodes of a show from Season 1.
> They appear with seeds, but stay at 0 for days.
> Should I leave the client running and eventually something will appear?
> Sorry for being so dumb, just trying to figure it out.
> Definite novice here.


They'll only download if someone is seeding them. Just because you found a tracker doesn't mean that the episode you want is being seeded. If it sits at 0 for days, and you know your client is setup properly, it's because nobody is seeding that torrent.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

jilter said:


> /subscribe
> 
> Question.....
> I am trying to see episodes of a show from Season 1.
> They appear with seeds, but stay at 0 for days.
> Should I leave the client running and eventually something will appear?
> Sorry for being so dumb, just trying to figure it out.
> Definite novice here.


If it shows seeders but you're not connecting to them, chances are that the tracker is private.
If you're downloading from Mininova, there's a P icon by torrents on private trackers.
All you'd need to do is go register at the tracker that should be linked in the torrent description.


----------



## tivoboyjr

I'm new to this thread. I just scanned through and saw some interesting stuff, but didn't see an answer to my question. (Yes, I've googled as well. Still don't quite get it.)

I'm going to do an AA-style intro - not that I know anything about that.

Hi, I've been using torrents for a couple of years. For video, I've stuck with avi files because I know what they are and how to play them. Recently, I've noticed that some stuff I've wanted is only out them in "rar' files, and when you download the show, you get a folder with lots and lots of rar files. Now, my question is: How do you get from that point to being able to watch the show?

I know win-rar is a zip format of some kind and I know there is winrar software. Even if I install win-rar and combine all of the files - which is what I think you're supposed to do - I still don't know how I end up with something I can watch. Am I supposed to combine the files and then convert the big file to an avi somehow?

Now that I've asked for something, let me give something back that will hopefully help, even just one person out there. I've been using "pyTivo" for a few weeks and have to say it is very sweet if your Tivo is networked, especially if you're a torrent downloader. PyTivo is free software and it adds the "my video" folder on your computer to the now playing list. Any video files you've put in that folder or downloaded there will show up and you can watch them just like anything else on the tivo. It does a transfer just like if you're watching a show on another Tivo, and you can watch as it transfers, obviously. The advantage of pyTivo over some other methods of doing this is that you don't have to do any file conversions prior to trying to watch it. I'm sure there are some formats it won't play, but it plays avi's and mpg's. I've never watched much of the stuff that was on my computer via the Tivo, because it just seemed like too much trouble. Now it's no trouble and is very easy to see movies, videos I've taken of the kids, etc.


----------



## DevdogAZ

tivoboyjr said:


> I'm new to this thread. I just scanned through and saw some interesting stuff, but didn't see an answer to my question. (Yes, I've googled as well. Still don't quite get it.)
> 
> I'm going to do an AA-style intro - not that I know anything about that.
> 
> Hi, I've been using torrents for a couple of years. For video, I've stuck with avi files because I know what they are and how to play them. Recently, I've noticed that some stuff I've wanted is only out them in "rar' files, and when you download the show, you get a folder with lots and lots of rar files. Now, my question is: How do you get from that point to being able to watch the show?
> 
> I know win-rar is a zip format of some kind and I know there is winrar software. Even if I install win-rar and combine all of the files - which is what I think you're supposed to do - I still don't know how I end up with something I can watch. Am I supposed to combine the files and then convert the big file to an avi somehow?
> 
> Now that I've asked for something, let me give something back that will hopefully help, even just one person out there. I've been using "pyTivo" for a few weeks and have to say it is very sweet if your Tivo is networked, especially if you're a torrent downloader. PyTivo is free software and it adds the "my video" folder on your computer to the now playing list. Any video files you've put in that folder or downloaded there will show up and you can watch them just like anything else on the tivo. It does a transfer just like if you're watching a show on another Tivo, and you can watch as it transfers, obviously. The advantage of pyTivo over some other methods of doing this is that you don't have to do any file conversions prior to trying to watch it. I'm sure there are some formats it won't play, but it plays avi's and mpg's. I've never watched much of the stuff that was on my computer via the Tivo, because it just seemed like too much trouble. Now it's no trouble and is very easy to see movies, videos I've taken of the kids, etc.


Wow, that's great info. I'd been thinking of paying for TiVo Desktop Plus to get that functionality, but I'll definitely try out pyTiVo.

As for the winrar question, I usually steer clear of them as well, but the one or two times I've gotten them, I've just used Winrar to combine them all and then, IIRC, it creates a file format that is playable.


----------



## tivoboyjr

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, that's great info. I'd been thinking of paying for TiVo Desktop Plus to get that functionality, but I'll definitely try out pyTiVo.


I was in the same boat and read about pytivo on one of the tivo discussion threads and thought I'd try it. It's great because it's so simple and it works.

For example, I downloaded "Fringe" and was able to watch it without having to burn it to a dvd first. I can now envision a world where I don't have any DVDs. I've been determined not to get a "media extender" and to figure out some way to make the Tivo work for that purpose. Pytivo has given me hope for the future.

I just upgraded to an HD Tivo, so between that, pytivo/torrents and youtube, it's like I've rediscovered the joys of Tivo-ing.


----------



## lodica1967

tivoboyjr said:


> I'm new to this thread. I just scanned through and saw some interesting stuff, but didn't see an answer to my question. (Yes, I've googled as well. Still don't quite get it.)
> 
> I'm going to do an AA-style intro - not that I know anything about that.
> 
> Hi, I've been using torrents for a couple of years. For video, I've stuck with avi files because I know what they are and how to play them. Recently, I've noticed that some stuff I've wanted is only out them in "rar' files, and when you download the show, you get a folder with lots and lots of rar files. Now, my question is: How do you get from that point to being able to watch the show?
> 
> I know win-rar is a zip format of some kind and I know there is winrar software. Even if I install win-rar and combine all of the files - which is what I think you're supposed to do - I still don't know how I end up with something I can watch. Am I supposed to combine the files and then convert the big file to an avi somehow?
> 
> Now that I've asked for something, let me give something back that will hopefully help, even just one person out there. I've been using "pyTivo" for a few weeks and have to say it is very sweet if your Tivo is networked, especially if you're a torrent downloader. PyTivo is free software and it adds the "my video" folder on your computer to the now playing list. Any video files you've put in that folder or downloaded there will show up and you can watch them just like anything else on the tivo. It does a transfer just like if you're watching a show on another Tivo, and you can watch as it transfers, obviously. The advantage of pyTivo over some other methods of doing this is that you don't have to do any file conversions prior to trying to watch it. I'm sure there are some formats it won't play, but it plays avi's and mpg's. I've never watched much of the stuff that was on my computer via the Tivo, because it just seemed like too much trouble. Now it's no trouble and is very easy to see movies, videos I've taken of the kids, etc.


Winrar have a greater chance of having a virus, so I mostly stay clear of them. It's not worth the risk unless its hard to find or you are sure of the source.

Thanks for the tip on the pyTivo. I am watching something now thanks to you! Question, what is the average download time? It keeps pausing, so I assume I need to wait a bit before watching, right?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

To unRAR those files, just select one of them to extract, any one works but I usually go with the first one.
It'll extract all of the various parts into a single file.

If it's split into multiple folders you'll have to do it in each folder and you'll end up with multiple avis.

Usually that's done for movies, rather than TV Shows. Very rare for TV shows.
I mean, so I hear about the movie thing.


----------



## Enrique

lodica1967 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the pyTivo. I am watching something now thanks to you! Question, what is the average download time? It keeps pausing, so I assume I need to wait a bit before watching, right?


It depends on how fast your computer is, But let it set for 10-20mins(if nothing is running on the computer at the time) and you should be fine.


----------



## dansee

lodica1967 said:


> Winrar have a greater chance of having a virus, so I mostly stay clear of them. It's not worth the risk unless its hard to find or you are sure of the source.


Well, not really, since most competent virus programs scan compressed files as they arrive. My biggest problem with .rar files is that, in torrents, they are completely unneeded -- every major client has more than enough error checking built in.

The real reason you still see it is Usenet, and the file size restrictions there. Something is either RARd for upload to Usenet, and then seeded as a torrent... or seeded as a torrent, then RARd and uploaded to Usenet.

Virus-wise, I'm not worried. Now, hassle-wise is a different thing entirely... it's not too hard for some jerk to insert a flawed .rar or two in the mix to bollox the works, and make your download a waste of time... just takes "one bad seed," as it were.

Plus, it's just a pain in the butt to run an unrar program to recombine files into something playable/bootable.

Really think the major/private trackers should ban .rar files... Usenet and torrents are different animals.


----------



## keyzersoce

If you use VLC player to watch your .avi files, there is a new version which plays .rar files without having to extract them. I have a Mac and got mine at http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/29257


----------



## tivoboyjr

Enrique said:


> It depends on how fast your computer is, But let it set for 10-20mins(if nothing is running on the computer at the time) and you should be fine.


I'd agree with that. I'd say if you give it a 10 minute+ head start, you'll be fine. I'm in the habit of doing that, even with tivo-to-tivo transfers (so I can skip the commercials), so I just do the same thing with pytivo transfers.
__

And thanks for the rar tips. I will probably try converting something to see how it works, but may continue to avoid them. It would make sense if it is more common to usenet, because that's something I have no experience with.


----------



## jilter

In uTorrent in the "Seeds" column can someone please explain what the numbers represent? as in _ 0 (4)_


----------



## TiVo Bum

jilter said:


> In uTorrent in the "Seeds" column can someone please explain what the numbers represent? as in _ 0 (4)_


It means there are 4 seeds (a "seed" is someone who has the complete file as compared to a "peer" who has just parts of it) available for you to connect to but you're not connected to any of them.


----------



## gossamer88

Peers are usually known as leechers. Always look for a higher number of seeders. As TiVo Bum suggest, they're the ones with the complete file(s).


----------



## jilter

O.K. and if I have a complete file that is just seeding and it shows 0 in the first value, does that the file is not being fed from my computer?


----------



## cantsleep

If you are seeding a file and it shows 0 it means no one is connected to you.


----------



## TiVo Bum

cantsleep said:


> If you are seeding a file and it shows 0 it means no one is connected to you.


Not quite true. It means no other *seeds *are connected to you. Of course they never will be as they already have the entire file as well. So once you begin seeding only peers/leechers will connect to you and you will always show 0/x in the seeds column.


----------



## jilter

Thank you....and the Peers column?


----------



## TiVo Bum

jilter said:


> Thank you....and the Peers column?


If you're a seed, the peers column will show you the number of peers/leechers that are connected to you and that you are uploading data to. If you're a peer/leecher it will show connections that you are both uploading data to and receiving data from. If it shows 0/x in the peers column then you may have some connectivity problems especially if there are a lot of peers.


----------



## jilter

TiVo Bum said:


> If you're a seed, the peers column will show you the number of peers/leechers that are connected to you and that you are uploading data to. If you're a peer/leecher it will show connections that you are both uploading data to and receiving data from. If it shows 0/x in the peers column then you may have some connectivity problems especially if there are a lot of peers.


I have this case for some, but also show an active peer column 17(21) on a different show at the same time.
Is it possible that the shows that show 0 just have no one interested in d/ling them right now?


----------



## Bierboy

keyzersoce said:


> If you use VLC player to watch your .avi files, there is a new version which plays .rar files without having to extract them. I have a Mac and got mine at http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/29257


That link goes to nowhere on the VT site.


----------



## JimSpence

It went somewhere for me.


----------



## newsposter

i just found out azureus became vuze..i'm updating now but the interface looks not as friendly as az

any opinions on whether to stick with one or the other?


----------



## dswallow

newsposter said:


> i just found out azureus became vuze..i'm updating now but the interface looks not as friendly as az
> 
> any opinions on whether to stick with one or the other?


I switched to uTorrent some time ago, but do miss some of the more robust features of Azureus.

You should be able to return to the Azureus interface with Vuze, though.. it just defaults to using some dumbed-down annoyingly-totally-different user interface.


----------



## newsposter

geez i tried installing AZ again from my old installer file and it didnt work

edit advanced works to old interface


----------



## newsposter

how come sometimes the firewall button on AZ is green, sometimes grey, and sometimes red? i dont change any settings

and i know i can read thru the help to see what's up and the 57575 test did fail, but WHY is one torrent downloading if there is a firewall issue?

my real question is, if this one file is getting through, should the other files be getting thru or could there be something special about this file that is going thru? in other words, do i need to troubleshoot IF just one file is getting thru?


----------



## jilter

I am beginning to get some understanding.
It looks like most torrent files end up being .avi files.
What would be a recommended program to convert .avi files so they can be burned to a DVD for playback in a standard DVD player?


----------



## cherry ghost

jilter said:


> I am beginning to get some understanding.
> It looks like most torrent files end up being .avi files.
> What would be a recommended program to convert .avi files so they can be burned to a DVD for playback in a standard DVD player?


Why not just watch them on your TiVo?


----------



## newsposter

ok i've switched to utorrent for the simple reason i have a green light there. But even that changes to the greyed out one after a while and things stop downloading.What settings could be kicking in after a period of time that eventually causes even utorrent to go out? even now, i rebooted, started it and got green and within a few min, the green light goes out. but stuff is still downloading fortunately. This morning when i woke up, it was totally stopped though. 

azureus just rarely, if ever,gets the green light. I went into router settings and opened up the ports there as well as in zone alarm. At least pretty sure i did. I wasnt sure to set the port to 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.2.100 because azureus said.100 was being used but i know the router is .1


----------



## jilter

cherry ghost said:


> Why not just watch them on your TiVo?


I definitely do that and am thrilled with it.
But for the car, I would like to burn some DVD's for the kids to watch.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

newsposter said:


> ok i've switched to utorrent for the simple reason i have a green light there. But even that changes to the greyed out one after a while and things stop downloading.What settings could be kicking in after a period of time that eventually causes even utorrent to go out? even now, i rebooted, started it and got green and within a few min, the green light goes out. but stuff is still downloading fortunately. This morning when i woke up, it was totally stopped though.
> 
> azureus just rarely, if ever,gets the green light. I went into router settings and opened up the ports there as well as in zone alarm. At least pretty sure i did. I wasnt sure to set the port to 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.2.100 because azureus said.100 was being used but i know the router is .1


In uTorrent, under Options > Preferences:
General - make sure that "Prevent standby if there are active torrents" is checked

BitTorrent - make sure that everything other than "Limit local peer bandwidth" is checked, and that Outgoing Protocol encryption is Enabled.

It's also important that the port is open in any firewalls.
If you don't have a Static IP address, you should configure your router for static leases.
You should have UPnP enabled on your router. 
uTorrent should have opened the ports automatically in Windows Firewall (if that's what you use). 
Zone Alarm is notorious for being difficult with torrent downloading, I don't use it, so I couldn't say one way or the other.



newsposter said:


> I definitely do that and am thrilled with it.
> But for the car, I would like to burn some DVD's for the kids to watch.


Nero can convert for you, although your DVD files will end up much, much larger than the avis.
I use a program called WinAVIVideoConverter as well.
Neither of those are free, though.

For PC to Tivo conversion, I recommend pyTivo, which I believe was mentioned earlier in this thread. It converts on the fly, without the expense of certain other programs.


----------



## Jonathan_S

newsposter said:


> how come sometimes the firewall button on AZ is green, sometimes grey, and sometimes red? i dont change any settings


I'm not sure what would cause it to go red, but it's not uncommon for it to drop back from green.

In AZ the NAT/Firewall button is only green if some peer initiated a connection to AZ through your firewall. If (as sometimes happens) all your current connections were initiated by you, and none were initiated by other peers, the NAT/Firewall button goes yellow. That doesn't _necessarily_ mean that your NAT/Firewall is misconfigured.


----------



## newsposter

MasterOfPuppets said:


> In uTorrent, under Options > Preferences:
> General - make sure that "Prevent standby if there are active torrents" is checked
> 
> BitTorrent - make sure that everything other than "Limit local peer bandwidth" is checked, and that Outgoing Protocol encryption is Enabled.
> 
> It's also important that the port is open in any firewalls.
> If you don't have a Static IP address, you should configure your router for static leases.
> You should have UPnP enabled on your router.
> uTorrent should have opened the ports automatically in Windows Firewall (if that's what you use).
> Zone Alarm is notorious for being difficult with torrent downloading, I don't use it, so I couldn't say one way or the other.


Ok ZA may be a PITA but if i can get green/grey sometime, shouldnt it be all the time? I just cant figure out the reason it goes red and dont mind fixing stuff but just makes no sense and to troubleshoot is frustrating. I guess the test is turn off ZA and see if it works right? I do have the port open on ZA but have to go back and do the nat test i think.

I have no clue what a static lease is and do have changing IPs with my dsl.



Jonathan_S said:


> I'm not sure what would cause it to go red, but it's not uncommon for it to drop back from green.
> 
> In AZ the NAT/Firewall button is only green if some peer initiated a connection to AZ through your firewall. If (as sometimes happens) all your current connections were initiated by you, and none were initiated by other peers, the NAT/Firewall button goes yellow. That doesn't _necessarily_ mean that your NAT/Firewall is misconfigured.


ok that explains why on utorrent i get green then backs down to the grey checkmark or whatever. But i've never gotten a red on utorrent..do they even have red if it's firewalled? just seemed so much easier to set up utorrent than AZ.


----------



## jilter

Can someone please explain "swarmspeed" to me?
Thanks!


----------



## efilippi

according to Google: well it's a speed of the swarm 

if you are reffering to average swarm speed it is average downloading speed of all downloaders in that swarm.
swarm = all the seeders and leechers that are currently active on that torrent....


----------



## TivoFan

jilter said:


> I am beginning to get some understanding.
> It looks like most torrent files end up being .avi files.
> What would be a recommended program to convert .avi files so they can be burned to a DVD for playback in a standard DVD player?


Try this http://lifehacker.com/software/dvds...t-any-video-file-to-a-playable-dvd-232322.php


----------



## berkchops516

Anyone else having issues with torrents today? I'm using Transmission on my Mac and it looks like the tracker is active and working and I see that there are plenty of seeds (looking under the peers tab in the inspector) but I am not getting the download starting. Just says "Downloading from 0 of 0 peers"


----------



## berkchops516

berkchops516 said:


> Anyone else having issues with torrents today? I'm using Transmission on my Mac and it looks like the tracker is active and working and I see that there are plenty of seeds (looking under the peers tab in the inspector) but I am not getting the download starting. Just says "Downloading from 0 of 0 peers"


Nevermind, it is now working again. Must have been a tracker issue.


----------



## TiVo Bum

Anybody having problems connecting to TVTorrents today? I'm getting the Network Solutions domain name sales page. Not a good sign.


----------



## BriGuy20

The person hosting could very well have taken the site down. US-based hosts/webmasters may well have a "sue me" sign on them given the animosity it creates from Hollywood.

There are plenty of other good torrent sites, though.


----------



## cherry ghost

TiVo Bum said:


> Anybody having problems connecting to TVTorrents today?


Nope


----------



## jilter

I get a loop of a page loading.
Not good.
I love that site.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I got a couple shows from there last night and it's loading fine for me right now, but there is a message saying that they're having DNS problems and it should be fixed soon.


----------



## newsposter

zone alarm tells me utorrent is trying to send email messages..this is the 1st time i ever saw that warning..whats up


----------



## kdmorse

newsposter said:


> zone alarm tells me utorrent is trying to send email messages..this is the 1st time i ever saw that warning..whats up


Someone (anyone in the swarm) is likely running their BitTorrent client on port 25 (the port used by outgoing SMTP mail) - probably to get around their own firewall issues.

Your client attempts to connect to them on port 25, and ZoneAlarm sees this as an attempt to send mail, and warns you about it.

(Common issue)

-Ken


----------



## nick1817

cherry ghost said:


> Why not just watch them on your TiVo?


I used this thread, whats seems liek YEARS ago, to get into Torrents....

I never even considered that I could send my video files to my networked Tivos....how do I go about that- what format would they have to be in?


----------



## jlb

I'm still hesitant about opening up my network. For one off shows I miss, for whatever reason, I am ok with Hulu, or even Unbox. But for whole Seasons, I have been having excellent success finding DVDs amongst the 35 libraries in my library's consortium. Recently watched Gossip Girl S1 this way and am almost through Battlestar Galactica Season 1 (with Season 2.0 soon to be requested).


----------



## lodica1967

nick1817 said:


> I used this thread, whats seems liek YEARS ago, to get into Torrents....
> 
> I never even considered that I could send my video files to my networked Tivos....how do I go about that- what format would they have to be in?


See post #504 in this thread for details.

I LOVE watching torrents on tivo now. I was transfering them to a jump drive and then watching from the USB port on my DVD player. I feel like an idiot for not finding out there were easier ways sooner!

I'm not very "techie" and I can make it work. However, my download speeds are slow compared to most here but I don't mind uploading overnight and watching the next day. Good luck to you!


----------



## MickeS

My "new" (It's old but I haven't used it in years) Netgear WGR614v6 router can't handle bittorrents apparently - it keeps crashing as soon as I start a torrent download.

Does anyone have a suggestion for a non-D-Link (don't ask) router currently available in stores that works with torrents and is easy to use and set up? I wouldn't mind another Netgear one.


----------



## DevdogAZ

MickeS said:


> My "new" (It's old but I haven't used it in years) Netgear WGR614v6 router can't handle bittorrents apparently - it keeps crashing as soon as I start a torrent download.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for a non-D-Link (don't ask) router currently available in stores that works with torrents and is easy to use and set up? I wouldn't mind another Netgear one.


My Linksys WRT54GS hasn't given me a single problem since I replaced my old D-Link with it about 8 months ago.


----------



## MickeS

DevdogAZ said:


> My Linksys WRT54GS hasn't given me a single problem since I replaced my old D-Link with it about 8 months ago.


Thanks, Linksys seems generally to be well-regarded. I'll probably get that one.


----------



## Malcontent

> TorrentFreak is proud to present the first episode of TorrentFreak TV, a recap of some of the best, most interesting or remarkable stories from the wonderful world of BitTorrent. The show is directed by none other than Andrej Preston, who some people might remember as the founder of the legendary Suprnova.org.


Attractive woman in tight low cut blouse talking about Bittorent news. What's not to like?

The Jiggling is almost hypnotic.


----------



## stlarenas

flaminio said:


> I agree. I just stumbled across this thread today, and the combination of a torrent client + torrent site + Videora TiVo Converter is making for a very happy TiVo household over here today.
> 
> Thanks to all who posted cool stuff, and especially thanks to all who asked the dumb questions so I didn't have to !


I haven't read through the entire thread - but this is exactly what I want to do. Send torrents to my Tivo. I am not sure what I need to make this work.

In the spirit of the thread title - would you mind walking me through like I am 5?

Edit - Just saw post on last page directing me to post #504 off to go there now...thanks.


----------



## TiVo Bum

stlarenas said:


> I haven't read through the entire thread - but this is exactly what I want to do. Send torrents to my Tivo. I am not sure what I need to make this work.
> 
> In the spirit of the thread title - would you mind walking me through like I am 5?
> 
> Edit - Just saw post on last page directing me to post #504 off to go there now...thanks.


For those that don't know - TiVo Desktop Plus will do this too and will auto transfer your torrent to your TiVo if you set it up correctly. My TV torrents are automatically downloaded via RSS into the "My TiVo Recordings" folder, converted, and transferred to my TiVo while I sleep and ready to view the next day. Only negative, and it's a real small one, is the awkward file names that are shown in the Now Playing list.

The $25 for the Plus upgrade is well worth the price, IMHO.


----------



## markz

I don't have a networked TiVo, but I do dl a few shows I have missed. I then copy the avi file to a USB flash drive and watch them on the PS3. 

Much better than before I got the PS3 and had to burn the shows to a CD to watch on a DVD player that would play avi files.

And before I had that DVD player, I had to convert the shows into DVD format and burn them to a DVD to watch on a regular DVD player.

And before I discovered BitTorrent, I had to post on this forum asking if anyone had the episode I had missed. Someone usually would offer to send me a disk.

It's amazing how it has all changed!


----------



## dylanemcgregor

MickeS said:


> Thanks, Linksys seems generally to be well-regarded. I'll probably get that one.


You might also want to check out Buffalo, they also seem to be really well regarded, but are usually a fair amount cheaper. I'm not sure, but I've gotten the idea that at least some models are the exact same as the Linksys but an "off" brand.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TiVo Bum said:


> For those that don't know - TiVo Desktop Plus will do this too and will auto transfer your torrent to your TiVo if you set it up correctly. My TV torrents are automatically downloaded via RSS into the "My TiVo Recordings" folder, converted, and transferred to my TiVo while I sleep and ready to view the next day. Only negative, and it's a real small one, is the awkward file names that are shown in the Now Playing list.
> 
> The $25 for the Plus upgrade is well worth the price, IMHO.


I was about to get Desktop Plus when I found out about PyTiVo. It's free and works great. No conversions or transcoding needed. As soon as the download is done, it's ready to be transferred to the TiVo.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

DevdogAZ said:


> I was about to get Desktop Plus when I found out about PyTiVo. It's free and works great. No conversions or transcoding needed. As soon as the download is done, it's ready to be transferred to the TiVo.


One of the nice things that TDP does that pyTiVo doesn't do yet (at least last I checked) is the automatic monitoring of folders and transferring of files within them, so you can have a pretty much completely hands off experience.

I still use pyTiVo though because I haven't been able to get TDP to work quite right and haven't spent the time to figure out how to setup the automatic monitoring of folders.


----------



## stlarenas

stlarenas said:


> I haven't read through the entire thread - but this is exactly what I want to do. Send torrents to my Tivo. I am not sure what I need to make this work.
> 
> In the spirit of the thread title - would you mind walking me through like I am 5?
> 
> Edit - Just saw post on last page directing me to post #504 off to go there now...thanks.


UPDATE;

I downloaded pytivo and the Azureus (now Fuze) client.

I figured out I have to rename the files so that Tivo doesn't give me a copyright protection error.

But - is there any trick to figuring out which of the file to pick when I am in Fuze to pick. Some of mine work just fine, and others are extensions that aren't recognized (I am probably totally using the wrong termanology here - bear with me)


----------



## dylanemcgregor

stlarenas said:


> But - is there any trick to figuring out which of the file to pick when I am in Fuze to pick. Some of mine work just fine, and others are extensions that aren't recognized (I am probably totally using the wrong termanology here - bear with me)


I'm guessing you've come across .rar packages. Usually you get a bunch of files that will be something like .ra1, .ra2, etc...(might be r01, r02, I haven't seen these for a bit). You want to pick the one file that is just a .rar file and using a program like Winrar, right click on it and extract the file. You should get a single file that is an .avi or .wmv file or something else you recognize, and pyTivo will be able to convert that file. If that isn't the problem let us know what the extensions are.

and btw, it is Vuze, not Fuze.


----------



## stlarenas

dylanemcgregor said:


> I'm guessing you've come across .rar packages. Usually you get a bunch of files that will be something like .ra1, .ra2, etc...(might be r01, r02, I haven't seen these for a bit). You want to pick the one file that is just a .rar file and using a program like Winrar, right click on it and extract the file. You should get a single file that is an .avi or .wmv file or something else you recognize, and pyTivo will be able to convert that file. If that isn't the problem let us know what the extensions are.
> 
> and btw, it is Vuze, not Fuze.


That sounds about right - I will check when I get home. Thanks for the response.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

Since this thread seems to have a good response, and people who can explain things to 5 year old kids...I figure I'll ask a couple of my TDP questions to see if anyone knows the answers. Apologies if these have been answered already, I've read most of the thread, but not all of it.

1) With TiVo Desktop Plus I get multiple entries for each show listed when I view them on the TiVo. So even tough I only have 1 file it is listed 3 times in the "My Computer Name" folder. I saw this mentioned when TDP first came out, but never saw the solution and can't seem to find the threads anymore.

2) Is there good step by step instructions somewhere on how to set up the folder monitoring and auto-transfers? I'd like to give this a try, but I feel really dense as I can't seem to figure out how to set it up and can't seem to find instructions.

Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## TiVo Bum

dylanemcgregor said:


> Since this thread seems to have a good response, and people who can explain things to 5 year old kids...I figure I'll ask a couple of my TDP questions to see if anyone knows the answers. Apologies if these have been answered already, I've read most of the thread, but not all of it.
> 
> 1) With TiVo Desktop Plus I get multiple entries for each show listed when I view them on the TiVo. So even tough I only have 1 file it is listed 3 times in the "My Computer Name" folder. I saw this mentioned when TDP first came out, but never saw the solution and can't seem to find the threads anymore.
> 
> 2) Is there good step by step instructions somewhere on how to set up the folder monitoring and auto-transfers? I'd like to give this a try, but I feel really dense as I can't seem to figure out how to set it up and can't seem to find instructions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dylan


As far as #1, I haven't had that problem in a while so can't give you a straight answer on that one. You might want to double check to see if you have the latest update. Perhaps this issue was fixed recently? The current version I have is Version 2.6.2 (306263).

As for #2 - start TiVo Desktop Plus; choose "Share Music, Photos, & Videos" on the left hand side under "TiVo Recordings"; next you'll have 3 tabs at the top - Music, Photos, and Video - choose Video; click on "Add Video"; browse to the folder that contains your downloaded files that need to be transferred to your TiVo; when the "Video Folder Properties" window pops up choose "Yes, auto-transfer to my DVR" and select your Auto-transfer Options; then click OK and you're done. Now any video file you put into this folder will automatically be transferred to the TiVo.

I use uTorrent and have it set-up to automatically download my torrents as soon as they are posted to the net to the appropriate folder. As most of the TV torrents don't become available until a couple of hours after broadcast the downloading and subsequent transfer to the TiVo happens well after bedtime for me. When I get up in the morning there they are in my Now Playing List in their own folder - "My TiVo Recordings" - ready for viewing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## newsposter

markz said:


> I don't have a networked TiVo, but I do dl a few shows I have missed. I then copy the avi file to a USB flash drive and watch them


i've been trying to burn RAM disks off my PC so they would play in my panny E80 but not much success. In the past i have burned avi do dvd rw and played it thru my laptop piping into the tv thru S vid..but it's a pain

your post got me to thinking, what a great new use for my new 2gig usb drive i got ! Still need to hook up the laptop but not as much a pain as burning a disk

too bad you cant just plug in the usb drive into an hr20 and have it work that way lol


----------



## DevdogAZ

dylanemcgregor said:


> One of the nice things that TDP does that pyTiVo doesn't do yet (at least last I checked) is the automatic monitoring of folders and transferring of files within them, so you can have a pretty much completely hands off experience.
> 
> I still use pyTiVo though because I haven't been able to get TDP to work quite right and haven't spent the time to figure out how to setup the automatic monitoring of folders.


That's actually a minus in my opinion. At any given time, I've got several shows being stored in the folder on my PC, but I only want to transfer over one or two at a time when I know I'm going to be watching them. The transfer is fast enough that I'd rather manage it manually.


----------



## lodica1967

newsposter said:


> too bad you cant just plug in the usb drive into an hr20 and have it work that way lol


My dvd player has a usb port and plays AVI files just fine. I use to just transfer the avi files to a flash drive and play them through the dvd player.

I'm pretty sure it's a Phillips DVD player. It wasn't expensive. I'll get the model number for you when I get home if you want.


----------



## newsposter

does it have component output? Id imagine that would be better than my S vid right?


----------



## TiVo Bum

lodica1967 said:


> My dvd player has a usb port and plays AVI files just fine. I use to just transfer the avi files to a flash drive and play them through the dvd player.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a Phillips DVD player. It wasn't expensive. I'll get the model number for you when I get home if you want.


I do the same when I want to watch something quickly. Usually something that I don't regularly download so I manually have to go and get it.

Only thing I don't like with my combo of flash drive and DVD player is if I stop watching a show in the middle and come back later I have to FF from the beginning, it doesn't just pick up from where I was. That's why I prefer transferring to TiVo for most of my stuff.

(Yeah, I know it's not a big deal to FF - it's just with a lot of .avi files the sound eventually gets out of sync with a lot of ffing and rewinding.)


----------



## dylanemcgregor

TiVo Bum said:


> As for #2 - start TiVo Desktop Plus; choose "Share Music, Photos, & Videos" on the left hand side under "TiVo Recordings"; next you'll have 3 tabs at the top - Music, Photos, and Video - choose Video; click on "Add Video"; browse to the folder that contains your downloaded files that need to be transferred to your TiVo; when the "Video Folder Properties" window pops up choose "Yes, auto-transfer to my DVR" and select your Auto-transfer Options; then click OK and you're done. Now any video file you put into this folder will automatically be transferred to the TiVo.


I wanted to give a belated thanks for the clear instructions here. I finally got a few minutes this morning to give it a try. It seems that everything worked OK, but it has been a couple of hours and nothing has started transferring to the TiVo as far as I can tell. Is there something I need to do on either side to get the first one rolling? Is there a way I can view transfer status for the auto transfers from within TiVo Desktop?

One last thing, I got a warning from TiVo Desktop that Quicktime is needed, but from looking around it seems that is just if I want to transfer .mov or H264 files? I'd prefer not to have to install Quicktime if I don't have to, as I've had problems with it everytime it is installed.

Thanks again for your help.

BTW: I am using the most recent version of TDP 2.6.2 (306263)


----------



## jilter

Resurrect:
I believe this is a common experience, so I hope someone can help me here.
(The people on the Utorrent Forums are quite impatient with novices).
I want to move my video files to an external drive.
I changed the settings via Preferences to reflect the new folder and drive, but get error messages that drive lacks space (it does not).
Can someone "walk me through....." changing drives for storage of torrent/video files?

Thanks!
Jill


----------



## markz

jilter said:


> Resurrect:
> I believe this is a common experience, so I hope someone can help me here.
> (The people on the Utorrent Forums are quite impatient with novices).
> I want to move my video files to an external drive.
> I changed the settings via Preferences to reflect the new folder and drive, but get error messages that drive lacks space (it does not).
> Can someone "walk me through....." changing drives for storage of torrent/video files?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jill


I am not sure why you are having a problem. I have uTorrent dumping everything I grab onto an external drive.

I just went to Preferences, then Directories, and the directory location in "Location of Downloaded files"


----------



## Enrique

markz said:


> I am not sure why you are having a problem. I have uTorrent dumping everything I grab onto an external drive.


+1 I have every video from bittorrent going to an external drive, I even transfer videos from that drive to my tivo. Make sure you're sending the files to the right drive letter.


----------



## jilter

Did you start out with an external drive?
I am wondering if it is because I started with my internal and am now attempting to re-direct.


----------



## markz

jilter said:


> Did you start out with an external drive?
> I am wondering if it is because I started with my internal and am now attempting to re-direct.


No, I added the drive later. You could try uninstalling uTorrent and reinstall it.


----------



## jilter

Thanks Mark, I will try that.
Before I do, how can I find out how my external My Book is configured?
I was wondering if it is the FAT/NTFS issue (which I don't understand)


----------



## markz

jilter said:


> Thanks Mark, I will try that.
> Before I do, how can I find out how my external My Book is configured?
> I was wondering if it is the FAT/NTFS issue (which I don't understand)


It shouldn't matter wether it's FAT or NTSF. As long as you can access the drive, uTorrent should be able to see it too.

I don't know anything about the MyBook in particular.


----------



## jilter

O.K.
I uninstalled uTorrent and re-installed.
Then I added the new drive\directory with pyTivo's config.
My Tivos can now see the video files where I directed,
but I have a question about organization....
Should I keep the torrent files and the video (.avi) files in the same directory?

Thanks!


----------



## DevdogAZ

jilter said:


> O.K.
> I uninstalled uTorrent and re-installed.
> Then I added the new drive\directory with pyTivo's config.
> My Tivos can now see the video files where I directed,
> but I have a question about organization....
> Should I keep the torrent files and the video (.avi) files in the same directory?
> 
> Thanks!


I've never had any problem keeping them in the same folder. After I've seeded twice as much as I downloaded, I delete the .torrent, but if you wanted to save it longer, I don't see any reason you couldn't keep it in the same folder.


----------



## gtcar

scubagal3666125 said:


> One more question.. we downloaded a couple things to try and they are on our tivo desktop, but I am assuming our problem is they are not in the right MPEG format. I think we need MPEG2 according to what I read somewhere on tivo... is there a converter I can get, or do I need to be downloading certain type of files only?


Scubagal:

Unless you pay for the tivo desktop "plus" you are limited to mpeg2 files. I use AVS Video Converter. You can download a free trial from
www.avs4you.com. The trial puts a watermark in the video, but for 60 bucks you get a lifetime license to the full version and any future updates plus the same license unlocks quite a few other good multimedia utilities.

Of course the desktop plus license is only $25, so if you don't have a need for the other multimedia utilities from AVS4you you may want to just upgrade to the desktop plus.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gtcar said:


> Scubagal:
> 
> Unless you pay for the tivo desktop "plus" you are limited to mpeg2 files. I use AVS Video Converter. You can download a free trial from
> www.avs4you.com. The trial puts a watermark in the video, but for 60 bucks you get a lifetime license to the full version and any future updates plus the same license unlocks quite a few other good multimedia utilities.
> 
> Of course the desktop plus license is only $25, so if you don't have a need for the other multimedia utilities from AVS4you you may want to just upgrade to the desktop plus.


Seriously? Your first post on this forum is a reply to a nearly three year old question, and you're touting a product that costs money? I smell spam.

Had you read the rest of the thread, you'd see that plenty of people have offered free solutions, such as Videora TiVo Converter or PyTiVo. There is no need for your product.

But welcome to the forum otherwise.


----------



## newsposter

is there any way someone can see what's on my computer while i have utorrent turned on?

or conversely can i see what they have on theirs? I know with napster u could see what shared files people had


----------



## markz

newsposter said:


> is there any way someone can see what's on my computer while i have utorrent turned on?
> 
> or conversely can i see what they have on theirs? I know with napster u could see what shared files people had


No, not that I am aware of.


----------



## newsposter

markz said:


> No, not that I am aware of.


ok cool..wasnt sure if the folder i saved stuff to was autoshared.

i do remove the files from utorrent esp if they have very low ratios..clutters up the screen


----------



## DevdogAZ

ferrumpneuma said:


> This thread was what pushed me to setup bitorrent in the first place a few years ago.
> 
> Just curious as to what is the "bees knees" setup today for torrenting are?
> 
> My current setup is an outdated version of utorrent without any helper apps on an old 450mhz AMD with 256 RAM and win 2k.
> 
> So whats the hot setup? Whats the best place to get torrent files? I could run it on my more modern PC if need be.
> 
> thanks


I don't think the actual computer makes much difference. It depends a lot more on the speed of your internet connection and how many other people are seeding the file you want. I use utorrent and wasn't aware there were any available helper apps. I've never needed them.

As far as the best place to get files, I only download TV shows, and I've found the best place by far is www.tvtorrents.com.


newsposter said:


> ok cool..wasnt sure if the folder i saved stuff to was autoshared.
> 
> i do remove the files from utorrent esp if they have very low ratios..clutters up the screen


Why do you remove them if the ratio is low? That's when you should keep them on there. It's when the ratio gets higher that it's OK to remove them.


----------



## tivoboyjr

DevdogAZ said:


> As far as the best place to get files, I only download TV shows, and I've found the best place by far is www.tvtorrents.com.


Would you - or anyone else - be willing to provide me with an invitation to tvtorrents? I keep reading about how great it is, but I am not cool enough to be able to find an invitation.


----------



## SeanC

ferrumpneuma said:


> I forget where I read it but somewhere I saw someone mention an application that blocked connections from certain IP addresses that were known to be up to no good. That's what I meant by helper app.


You're thinking of PeerGuardian2.


----------



## newsposter

DevdogAZ said:


> Why do you remove them if the ratio is low? That's when you should keep them on there. It's when the ratio gets higher that it's OK to remove them.


oh i thought higher means more people want it and i should keep it on


----------



## DevdogAZ

newsposter said:


> oh i thought higher means more people want it and i should keep it on


All the ratio means is how much you've seeded (uploaded) vs. how much you've downloaded. A ratio of 1.0 means you've shared as much as you took, and you've had no net effect. A ratio of 2.0 means you've shared more than you took. A ratio less than 1.0 means you're a leecher - you've taken more than you have given.

The way I see it, when your ratio has reached 2.0, you've done your job and there are theoretically two new people out there to seed what you've downloaded. At that point, I usually kill the process. However, if I were downloading something obscure and people were still connected, I'd leave it going. Conversely, if your ratio is low, it probably means there aren't many people sharing that file, and those that are trying to download it are relying on you. By killing your torrents with a low ratio, you're making it harder for these people.


----------



## jgerry

I've been doing more torrenting lately, trying to get some BBC stuff that's not available in the U.S. mostly. Also grabbing episodes of shows I skipped this year, like The Sarah Connor Chronicles. Frankly I'd normally just buy them for $2 each but since I'm without a job, I'm trying not to spend any money. I also have been streaming a lot of Netflix.

One thing I've noticed that you might want to keep an eye on: your total monthly bandwidth usage. My Linksys router w/ Tomato firmware keeps bandwidth data, and I've been burning way more than I thought I was. WAY more. Last month was 150GB+, this month I'm already at 120GB. With Comcast's new 250GB cap, I'm going to keep a close eye on this. I've cut down my torrenting, and set up my client (Transmission for OS X) to only seed at .2:1 instead of 1:1. I know that sux but I have to stay under the cap. Next month I'll be downloading way less and turning my ratio back up.


----------



## newsposter

i must be a saint having kept 10+&#37; on my list for months


----------



## Neenahboy

tivoboyjr said:


> Would you - or anyone else - be willing to provide me with an invitation to tvtorrents? I keep reading about how great it is, but I am not cool enough to be able to find an invitation.


+1. Anybody?


----------



## Enrique

tivoboyjr said:


> Would you - or anyone else - be willing to provide me with an invitation to tvtorrents? I keep reading about how great it is, but I am not cool enough to be able to find an invitation.





Neenahboy said:


> +1. Anybody?


PM me with your email address and I well have you on your way.

Note: I only have 2.


----------



## Neenahboy

Got mine. Thanks, DevdogAZ!


----------



## Enrique

Neenahboy said:


> Got mine. Thanks, DevdogAZ!


Cool, If anyone else wants one please speak up.


----------



## Morocco Mole

Enrique said:


> Cool, If anyone else wants one please speak up.


Enrique, I'd appreciate an invite. I PM'd you email address.

01/09/09 - Got it. Thank you!


----------



## mtnagel

Does anyone know why Peer Guardian is blocking my iPhone? I can kind of understand why it blocks a connection from my work, but why would it block a connection when the iPhone is on 3G? 

I can use VNC to access my home computer, but whenever I launch BT, it stops responding on the iPhone and then I can't connect anymore.

How can I tell it to stop blocking my iPhone (and my work connection)?


----------



## Malcontent

I use Usenet to get my stuff but for those that use Bittorrent I thought this might be helpful.
-------------

http://torrentfreak.com/get-into-200-private-bittorrent-sites-090202/



> Getting an account at a good private BitTorrent tracker can be quite a challenge. Some people make a habit out of it, checking dozens of torrent sites every day. Others prefer more automated ways, such as using trackerchecker.org, a website that monitors over 500 private BitTorrent trackers.
> 
> Unlike public BitTorrent sites, private trackers are only available to registered members. Depending on a sites popularity and growth strategy, the work involved in becoming a member can range from easy, right up to almost impossible. In the past weve mentioned tools and sites that can help users to find private trackers that are open to new members, but none of them covers as many sites as trackerchecker.org does.
> 
> Trackerchecker is pretty straightforward. It is basically a huge list of private trackers which are ranked based on their signup status. The sites that have a green dot are open to the public, the red dot indicates that new members are not accepted at the moment. Towards the bottom of the site it lists private trackers that return a 404 error or a server timeout, indicated by a red cross and a blue dot respectively.
> 
> Whats most impressive about the site is that it lists and checks over 500 private trackers. Thus far we havent seen any similar tools that check this many sites, and there is probably a private tracker for every niche - from Slosoul.net through Pornbay.org to Traillertorrent.com - the list goes on and on. To keep the list growing, Trackerchecker allows users to register (no invite needed) so they can add missing trackers to the list.
> 
> Overall we can conclude that the site works well and its certainly a great resource. The only downside is that you still have to visit the Trackerchecker site to see which trackers are open. An email alert option might be a welcome addition. The Tracker Checker application is a good alternative for those people who prefer to have some software installed to check the signup status of private trackers.


----------



## newsposter

weird behavior with one item on utorrent: months ago i started a download...got up to 22.9&#37; pretty quick then stopped. But it seems when i first start up the client, it does start downloading at .1 speed for a second or two then stops. you can see it start/stop a few times even. But it never picks up again and starts for an extended time so ive been at the 22.9 for a long time. 

it's almost as if someone sees that i'm trying to get that file then disconnects..is that possible..is there software out there that would do that?


----------



## cal_s7

mtnagel said:


> Does anyone know why Peer Guardian is blocking my iPhone? I can kind of understand why it blocks a connection from my work, but why would it block a connection when the iPhone is on 3G?
> 
> I can use VNC to access my home computer, but whenever I launch BT, it stops responding on the iPhone and then I can't connect anymore.
> 
> How can I tell it to stop blocking my iPhone (and my work connection)?


Make a note of the exact time you try to connect and then look at the Peer Guardian logs.

There is an allow list that overrides the block list. Right click on the IP in the log and allow it.

edit.
I'm assuming that an iPhone would have a different IP each time. Work for me is always the same. You might want to try several times over a couple days with the phone and see what the logs say.


----------



## DevdogAZ

newsposter said:


> weird behavior with one item on utorrent: months ago i started a download...got up to 22.9% pretty quick then stopped. But it seems when i first start up the client, it does start downloading at .1 speed for a second or two then stops. you can see it start/stop a few times even. But it never picks up again and starts for an extended time so ive been at the 22.9 for a long time.
> 
> it's almost as if someone sees that i'm trying to get that file then disconnects..is that possible..is there software out there that would do that?


I don't think that's what's happening at all. I think uTorrent is simply out there looking for a possible seed and reports this activity as downloading, but it never actually finds anything that matches and so your total amount downloaded never changes.


----------



## newsposter

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think that's what's happening at all. I think uTorrent is simply out there looking for a possible seed and reports this activity as downloading, but it never actually finds anything that matches and so your total amount downloaded never changes.


wouldnt that happen with all my other 'dead' torrents as well?


----------



## mtnagel

cal_s7 said:


> Make a note of the exact time you try to connect and then look at the Peer Guardian logs.
> 
> There is an allow list that overrides the block list. Right click on the IP in the log and allow it.
> 
> edit.
> I'm assuming that an iPhone would have a different IP each time. Work for me is always the same. You might want to try several times over a couple days with the phone and see what the logs say.


Good idea. I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Was anything similar to Peer Guardian 2 ever released for Vista?
Seems as though the PG2 for Vista is in perma-beta, and there sure is a lot of modification needed to make it kinda, sorta, semi, quasi work.


----------



## cherry ghost

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Was anything similar to Peer Guardian 2 ever released for Vista?
> Seems as though the PG2 for Vista is in perma-beta, and there sure is a lot of modification needed to make it kinda, sorta, semi, quasi work.


I could never to get it to kinda, sorta, semi, quasi work at all


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

If anyone has some spare TVTorrents credits, so I can get something started there, I would greatly appreciate your generosity.

:up:
*hug*


----------



## jilter

I would like to pick your brains about bittorrent.
I am (hopefully) emerging from a couple of weeks of computer he!! where I have been trying to get my 2 PC's back in commission after being overcome with viruses. Once back on track I would like to d/l torrents again.

I can not figure out:
Are torrents the source of my problems with viruses?
I have been disabling firewalls in order to get the proper ratio to continue on reputable sites....
but is there a way to use bit torrents AND be safe?
If this is a stupid query, I apologize.


----------



## Fleegle

I download all kinds of torrents, both legal and otherwise, and my virus scanner manages to catch any viruses that I DO download before they infect my system. I'm running the latest version of AVG free.

My bets tip is to read over the comments before downloading, and never download something that's less than 2 weeks old. Most virus scanners will pick up any viruses that old, but if you manage to DL a virus before the scanner can recognize it, you're toast.


----------



## markz

jilter said:


> I would like to pick your brains about bittorrent.
> I am (hopefully) emerging from a couple of weeks of computer he!! where I have been trying to get my 2 PC's back in commission after being overcome with viruses. Once back on track I would liek to d/l torrents again.
> 
> I can not figure out:
> Are torents the source of my problems with viruses?
> I have been disabling firewalls in order to get the proper ratio to continue on reputable sites....
> but is there a way to use bittorrents AND be safe?
> If this is a stupid query, I apologize.


I would think that whether or not torrents are the source of your problems depends on the types of stuff you are downloading. I would think that songs and movies would be less likely to contain viruses than executables.


----------



## MiakioAmy

Fleegle said:


> My bets tip is to read over the comments before downloading, and never download something that's less than 2 weeks old. Most virus scanners will pick up any viruses that old, but if you manage to DL a virus before the scanner can recognize it, you're toast.


I agree about reading the comments. If there is a virus in the file, most likely someone else has already noticed.

Although I do download very new files. I did a year and a half of prime time tv exclusively via torrents. I would download the same day the show aired in the US (when I lived in Tokyo). I would recommend finding an uploader that you can trust. I got most of my torrents from the same 2 or 3 people. Those were consistently clean.


----------



## Fleegle

amtsuchida said:


> I agree about reading the comments. If there is a virus in the file, most likely someone else has already noticed.
> 
> Although I do download very new files. I did a year and a half of prime time tv exclusively via torrents. I would download the same day the show aired in the US (when I lived in Tokyo). I would recommend finding an uploader that you can trust. I got most of my torrents from the same 2 or 3 people. Those were consistently clean.


Videos are almost always clean. The only exception is playing .wmv files. Some of those can have embedded viruses. But I have not yet found a virus in any video file.

I also use Demonoid, and I find very few torrents on there have viruses.


----------



## jilter

Thank you very much.
I only download t.v. shows I have missed.
I understand completely about comments and trusting the uploader, but what about leaving a "port" open? Does that make my PC vulnerable to an attack?
And I have just installed a fairly aggresive software firewall.
Is there a way to do BT efectively with a firewall turned on.
Thank you so much for your replies and patience with my lack of knowledge.

Jill


----------



## scandia101

I was going to start a thread but figured I may as well ask this here so that someone can explain it to me as if I were a 5yr old. I apologize if this has already been asked here, but I really don't feel like searching a 600+ post thread at the moment.

I use µTorrent and have limited Bit Torrent knowledge, but I do know what seeds and peers are. What I don't know is why there are two numbers listed for each. One number is in parenthesis and the other isn't. What exactly does the number outside of the parenthesis represent?


----------



## EMoMoney

scandia101 said:


> I was going to start a thread but figured I may as well ask this here so that someone can explain it to me as if I were a 5yr old. I apologize if this has already been asked here, but I really don't feel like searching a 600+ post thread at the moment.
> 
> I use µTorrent and have limited Bit Torrent knowledge, but I do know what seeds and peers are. What I don't know is why there are two numbers listed for each. One number is in parenthesis and the other isn't. What exactly does the number outside of the parenthesis represent?


A seeder is somebody who has the complete file and is still uploading. Peers are people who are also downloading/uploading, but don't quite have the complete file. So, when you are downloading a file, you are a peer, once the download reaches 100% you become a seeder. The number inside the () indicates the total number of seeders the tracker thinks there are, the number outside the () indicates how many are currently online.


----------



## scandia101

EMoMoney said:


> A seeder is somebody who has the complete file and is still uploading. Peers are people who are also downloading/uploading, but don't quite have the complete file. So, when you are downloading a file, you are a peer, once the download reaches 100% you become a seeder. The number inside the () indicates the total number of seeders the tracker thinks there are, the number outside the () indicates how many are currently online.


That makes sense.


----------



## cherry ghost

EMoMoney said:


> A seeder is somebody who has the complete file and is still uploading. Peers are people who are also downloading/uploading, but don't quite have the complete file. So, when you are downloading a file, you are a peer, once the download reaches 100% you become a seeder. The number inside the () indicates the total number of seeders the tracker thinks there are, the number outside the () indicates how many are currently online.


I might be wrong, but I thought the # outside the () indicated how many you're connected to. In order for someone to show up inside the (), they must be online.


----------



## harrinpj

cherry ghost said:


> I might be wrong, but I thought the # outside the () indicated how many you're connected to. In order for someone to show up inside the (), they must be online.


I'm pretty sure you're right. The number outside the () is the number of seeds or peers you're personally connected to (downloading or uploading) and the number inside the () is the *total *number of seeds or peers that your tracker believes are currently online.


----------



## scandia101

Now that makes better sense.
Thanks.


----------



## mtnagel

Figured this was a good as any place to ask this.

Can some explain how to be safe using Bittorrent?

From my little knowledge and research, I know there are private trackers and VPN services. What I don't get about private trackers though is what's to stop someone from the MPAA/RIAA/etc from getting an invite and then finding out who's sharing/downloading just like they can do with public trackers? I mean, people give them out on here to people they don't know so I'm sure the "bad" guys could get them.

With VPN services, they route all your traffic through another IP address so they can't link it to you, right? I just saw the free one, www.itshidden.com and it sounds great, but I've seen a lot of comments where people are concerned because they don't know who these people are. I know there are other services that you can pay for. Are there any that anyone recommends if this is the way to go?

Of course this is for my friend that is asking. Thanks


----------



## milo99

mtnagel said:


> Figured this was a good as any place to ask this.
> 
> Can some explain how to be safe using Bittorrent?
> 
> From my little knowledge and research, I know there are private trackers and VPN services. What I don't get about private trackers though is what's to stop someone from the MPAA/RIAA/etc from getting an invite and then finding out who's sharing/downloading just like they can do with public trackers? I mean, people give them out on here to people they don't know so I'm sure the "bad" guys could get them.
> 
> With VPN services, they route all your traffic through another IP address so they can't link it to you, right? I just saw the free one, www.itshidden.com and it sounds great, but I've seen a lot of comments where people are concerned because they don't know who these people are. I know there are other services that you can pay for. Are there any that anyone recommends if this is the way to go?
> 
> Of course this is for my friend that is asking. Thanks


i'm curious about this as well. I THINK that mpaa and the like can only track you if they put the file out there with some kind of tracking mechanism. I think HBO did this with Entourage- they fed copies of the episode out there. I got "busted" on it and they had a record of it, sent it to my ISP and Cox cut off my internet access, making me have to call them to reinstate it after i told them i deleted the file.

Now, it was interesting because i looked back at my files, and that was the one episode i d/l'd that was from a different uploader (for example, i would get ones supplied from [eztv] normally). Haven' come across this issue since, but i am still curious...


----------



## jilter

Great questions.... but, how would anyone here know absolutely for sure?
It is all speculation, isn't it?


----------



## Ment

mtnagel said:


> Figured this was a good as any place to ask this.
> 
> Can some explain how to be safe using Bittorrent?
> 
> From my little knowledge and research, I know there are private trackers and VPN services. What I don't get about private trackers though is what's to stop someone from the MPAA/RIAA/etc from getting an invite and then finding out who's sharing/downloading just like they can do with public trackers? I mean, people give them out on here to people they don't know so I'm sure the "bad" guys could get them.
> 
> With VPN services, they route all your traffic through another IP address so they can't link it to you, right? I just saw the free one, www.itshidden.com and it sounds great, but I've seen a lot of comments where people are concerned because they don't know who these people are. I know there are other services that you can pay for. Are there any that anyone recommends if this is the way to go?
> 
> Of course this is for my friend that is asking. Thanks


There are ways to be safer, using private trackers and vpns. With private trackers you have the hassle of getting in plus maintaining ratios and then hoping the MPAA/RIAA also didn't find a way to get invited and with VPNs most are slower and are pay-to-play since you are routing traffic thru them to hide your IP. Combining the two is the safest but also the most cumbersome.


----------



## mtnagel

Isn't it known that they will start downloading a torrent and then they can see all the IP addresses that have it or are downloading it and then can find out who goes with what IP?

At least that's what I thought anyway.

So with a private tracker, you assume everyone is "safe" (seems like a bad assumption to me) and with VPN, your IP address is different, so it looks like it comes from Nigeria or something and then what can the MPAA/RIAA do about it since it's not in the US? At least that's my understanding of the situation. I was hoping to be schooled about it.


----------



## mtnagel

Ment said:


> There are ways to be safer, using private trackers and vpns. With private trackers you have the hassle of getting in plus maintaining ratios and then hoping the MPAA/RIAA also didn't find a way to get invited and with VPNs most are slower and are pay-to-play since you are routing traffic thru them to hide your IP. Combining the two is the safest but also the most cumbersome.


Thanks. I was typing when you posted.

Seems like you confirmed my thoughts. Guess the VPN is good because I don't usually care about speed and $5 a month is pretty cheap protection.

Of course, this is still for my friend.


----------



## Enrique

mtnagel said:


> Figured this was a good as any place to ask this.
> 
> Can some explain how to be safe using Bittorrent?
> 
> From my little knowledge and research, I know there are private trackers and VPN services. What I don't get about private trackers though is what's to stop someone from the MPAA/RIAA/etc from getting an invite and then finding out who's sharing/downloading just like they can do with public trackers? I mean, people give them out on here to people they don't know so I'm sure the "bad" guys could get them.
> 
> Of course this is for my friend that is asking. Thanks





jilter said:


> Great questions.... but, how would anyone here know absolutely for sure?
> It is all speculation, isn't it?


Just like anything is life, you don't know for sure. What's why I tell most people to limit themselves to the MPAA(Movies,Tv shows), which is less likely to come after you(Which doesn't mean they won't).

http://torrentfreak.com/are-private-bittorrent-trackers-safe/

Meaning, there is no such thing as "Safe" with Bittorrenting. Pick what you download carefully, but there are no guarantees with Bittorrenting(Like everything in life).


----------



## Ment

milo99 said:


> i'm curious about this as well. I THINK that mpaa and the like can only track you if they put the file out there with some kind of tracking mechanism. I think HBO did this with Entourage- they fed copies of the episode out there. I got "busted" on it and they had a record of it, sent it to my ISP and Cox cut off my internet access, making me have to call them to reinstate it after i told them i deleted the file.


The BT protocol is itself the tracking mechanism. You're downloading from many computers that have the file or parts of files and in order to do that they need an IP address to communicate. So the MPAA/RIAA computer just records all the IP addresses downloading the file and then send notices to the ISP with a time/date stamp, then your ISP looks thru its logs and you get your letter.


----------



## mtnagel

Does anyone have a recommendation for a VPN?


----------



## skiguy32

Ok I was referred to a thread called "torrents for dummies" Am I in the right place cause I can't figure this out. A buddy of mine told me to *ONLY* download .avi files and so far I've downloaded 5 and only 1 would actually play but that was after I downloaded the Divx player. Where is a good place to find good quality and *SAFE* torrents? I was checking out "torrentz" and couple others and the best results (the top sponsered) at the top of the list takes me to a site called "Now Download All" and it cost many to sign up for which I wouldn't be totally against paying for it if I'm getting a great product. (but Free is better) Any advice?


----------



## mtnagel

I know many use private tracker sites, but I like isohunt. Wow, I just went there and they are completely different because of a court order. Looks like it's just a regular search engine now. Sad day for me  So I guess I need to find out what others are using too.


----------



## mcb08

The torrentz site is good because they show you which files have been verified (with a checkmark beside). Ignore the sponsored link, and stick with btmon or thepiratebay....I've never had a problem with either. Also make sure to check the file details before you download. There are files that come compressed as .rar. I tend to avoid these, since it's another step to de-compress. I also use Vuze to convert the avi's to mp4's for my iPhone (it also automatically uploads to iTunes), and you can't do that for the rar files. I dont' know what kind of videos you're looking for, but tvtorrents is great for tv shows. You might be able to get an invite from someone here.


----------



## john4200

How scarce are the invites to tvtorrents.com? Can anyone PM me one?


----------



## photoshopgrl

I've been trying to get an invite for tvtorrents and bitmetv.org forever. I used to have accounts and they went inactive too long and were canceled. I just used piratebay now.


----------



## robojerk

I only use µTorrent. These articles I'm listing below are well written and are very helpful.
A Beginner's guide to Bittorrent
Bittorent's Future: DHT, PEX, and Magnet Links Explained
Setting up RSS feeds in µTorrent for EZTV
Bittorrent Tools & Tricks (extra info, might not be useful to you)



skiguy32 said:


> A buddy of mine told me to *ONLY* download .avi files and so far I've downloaded 5 and only 1 would actually play but that was after I downloaded the Divx player


Video Codecs Explained [Cached] - This will explain why some AVI files will play and some won't.

You will need a codec to play the file
*Or* use an alternate media player on your PC like VLC, GOM player or KMplayer. These players have the codecs built into the program so you don't need to hassle with codec packs.

AVI is a high compressed file. Good quality AVI files will be about standard TV quality.
MKV is the other popular format. The quality is similar to HD TV through your cable company. The files are much larger.


----------



## robojerk

john4200 said:


> How scarce are the invites to tvtorrents.com? Can anyone PM me one?


Is there any benefits to tvtorrents.com compared to say EZTV


----------



## cherry ghost

GOM player is also very good


----------



## ewolfr

robojerk said:


> Is there any benefits to tvtorrents.com compared to say EZTV


I'm on tvtorrents and the shows get added almost as soon as they get released which is very nice. They also have tons of complete (and incomplete) seasons of older shows when you don't want the latest and greatest. Speeds are usually enough to hit 5-6MB on my seedbox. I highly recommend them if you can get an invite.


----------



## stlarenas

ewolfr said:


> I'm on tvtorrents and the shows get added almost as soon as they get released which is very nice. They also have tons of complete (and incomplete) seasons of older shows when you don't want the latest and greatest. Speeds are usually enough to hit 5-6MB on my seedbox. I highly recommend them if you can get an invite.


I would like an invite to TVtorrents if anyone has one to share. Thanks.

EDIT: Got one! Thanks.


----------



## robojerk

ewolfr said:


> I'm on tvtorrents and the shows get added almost as soon as they get released which is very nice. They also have tons of complete (and incomplete) seasons of older shows when you don't want the latest and greatest. Speeds are usually enough to hit 5-6MB on my seedbox. I highly recommend them if you can get an invite.


EZTV is known for the quality of the videos they seed. They only release videos form trusted groups, and even then if the video is missing 3 seconds of sound or have other quality issues they'll release a PROPER or REPACK. For most shows 3 seconds of audio might not be a big deal but on there are some show that it would make me cry. I have a Demonoid account but I still grab my TV downloads from EZTV just because they don't release crap. There are too many badly encoded files out there where video and audio are not in sync.

I never really looked into tvtorrents because it's private. when it comes to quality, how are they?


----------



## stalemate

robojerk said:


> EZTV is known for the quality of the videos they seed. They only release videos form trusted groups, and even then if the video is missing 3 seconds of sound or have other quality issues they'll release a PROPER or REPACK. For most shows 3 seconds of audio might not be a big deal but on there are some show that it would make me cry. I have a Demonoid account but I still grab my TV downloads from EZTV just because they don't release crap. There are too many badly encoded files out there where video and audio are not in sync.
> 
> I never really looked into tvtorrents because it's private. when it comes to quality, how are they?


Exactly like you described EZTV. If anything bad shows up it'll get nuked and rereleased as PROPER or REPACK.


----------



## super dave

robojerk said:


> Is there any benefits to tvtorrents.com compared to say EZTV


How is EZTV, since this is the message my browser gives me:



> This Connection is Untrusted
> 
> You have asked Firefox to connect
> securely to eztv.it, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure.
> 
> Normally, when you try to connect securely,
> sites will present trusted identification to prove that you are
> going to the right place. However, this site's identity can't be verified.
> 
> What Should I Do?
> 
> If you usually connect to
> this site without problems, this error could mean that someone is
> trying to impersonate the site, and you shouldn't continue.
> Technical Details
> 
> eztv.it uses an invalid security certificate.
> 
> The certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate is unknown.
> 
> (Error code: sec_error_unknown_issuer)
> 
> I Understand the Risks
> 
> If you understand what's going on, you
> can tell Firefox to start trusting this site's identification.
> Even if you trust the site, this error could mean that someone is
> tampering with your connection.
> 
> Don't add an exception unless
> you know there's a good reason why this site doesn't use trusted identification.


----------



## Keen

super dave said:


> How is EZTV, since this is the message my browser gives me:


That's because robodave used the wrong link. His has https, instead of regular http. http://eztv.it/ is a link that won't result in the error message you posted.


----------



## super dave

^^^Thanks!


----------



## robojerk

Keen said:


> That's because robodave used the wrong link. His has https, instead of regular http. http://eztv.it/ is a link that won't result in the error message you posted.


Sorry, I forgot that they use an untrusted certificate.


----------



## Krepta3000

I really like going to http://eztv.it to download shows. And I'm very happy that bit torrent developers are working on a Streaming model, so you can start watching before the whole video is finished downloading. Now all we need is something native in TiVo to watch bit torrent videos, or a plugin applet in Galleon. I love Galleon, but not all the apps are working for me.


----------



## fmowry

If you look at the top searches on many of the torrent sites, EZTV is usually in the top, along with Zaxxon and Axxo or something like that.

I went to isohunt last night and after the disappointment, ended up at BTjunkie which was good.

Frank


----------



## jking

stlarenas said:


> I would like an invite to TVtorrents if anyone has one to share. Thanks.


Ditto.


----------



## kcarl75

bump to see if anyone has a good eBook torrent\usenet\etc. site.


----------



## MikeMar

Anyone know if there is a way in uTorrent to have it "Remove and delete torrent" file when the download is completed?


----------



## john4200

MikeMar said:


> Anyone know if there is a way in uTorrent to have it "Remove and delete torrent" file when the download is completed?


Aren't you missing a step 2 there? Download, watch, delete...


----------



## MikeMar

john4200 said:


> Aren't you missing a step 2 there? Download, watch, delete...


I have and want to do this

I put a .torrent file in my dropbox folder
My desktop reads that folder and loads up the torrent
It downloads and completes

I want it upon completion to remove the torrent file (NOT the data) and clear from uTorrent. It doesn't do this now


----------



## cherry ghost

MikeMar said:


> Anyone know if there is a way in uTorrent to have it "Remove and delete torrent" file when the download is completed?


There used to be, but I believe it's been removed.


----------



## Johnny Dancing

MikeMar said:


> I have and want to do this
> 
> I put a .torrent file in my dropbox folder
> My desktop reads that folder and loads up the torrent
> It downloads and completes
> 
> I want it upon completion to remove the torrent file (NOT the data) and clear from uTorrent. It doesn't do this now


I don't think uTorrent would have a feature to make things easier for leachers.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Johnny Dancing said:


> I don't think uTorrent would have a feature to make things easier for leachers.


They could make it so that feature is only available if seeding reaches a minimum preset limit. For example, I have mine set up to seed 2x as much as I download, and then it stops seeding. I'd love it if it would then automatically remove the torrent from the client and delete the .torrent file. As it is, I just have to do that manually.


----------



## Mr Flippant

kcarl75 said:


> bump to see if anyone has a good eBook torrent\usenet\etc. site.


Demonoid has many ebooks. myanonamouse.net is all books although I have noticed it seems to have more audio book torrents, it also requires a screening for an actual account invitation. But read the faq and the actual screening is not that difficult.


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> They could make it so that feature is only available if seeding reaches a minimum preset limit. For example, I have mine set up to seed 2x as much as I download, and then it stops seeding. I'd love it if it would then automatically remove the torrent from the client and delete the .torrent file. As it is, I just have to do that manually.


why? if you don't need the space and you're keeping the show/movie, why not continue to seed it?


----------



## pteronaut

Because uploading contributes to many an ISP's cap.


----------



## robojerk

http://techpp.com/2010/03/11/limit-utorrent-bandwidth-usage-with-transfer-cap/


----------



## pteronaut

I could (and do) use that, and seeding goals also.

Anubys asked why not keep seeding, if I were to keep seeding, that would limit what I could download in any given month.


----------



## MikeMar

I'm trying to set it up to be a fully black box desktop I download on

Right now I add torrent file to dropbox, desktop picks it up, downloads then copies over to NAS when completed. Only thing missing is being able to remove it completely from that desktop. 

Not a big deal though


----------



## mtnagel

Not a BT question per se, but has anyone downloaded a file with the extension .xvid? VLC won't play it. Thought I'd change it to .avi, but that didn't work. How can I view it?


----------



## robojerk

Video Codecs Explained
AVI is a container
xvid is a codec


----------



## Jeeters

mtnagel said:


> Not a BT question per se, but has anyone downloaded a file with the extension .xvid? VLC won't play it. Thought I'd change it to .avi, but that didn't work. How can I view it?


http://www.xvid.org/


----------



## mtnagel

Now that I understand the how video codecs and containers work, how to I "contain" or "wrap" the codec in a container so I can play it?


----------



## robojerk

mtnagel said:


> Now that I understand the how video codecs and containers work, how to I "contain" or "wrap" the codec in a container so I can play it?


Normally a file NEVER has an .xvid extension. If VLC won't play it, I immediately think you got a bad file. 

I would try changing the extension to other known containers that are compatible with xvid.
AVI
MP4
OGG (not sure if that is compatible)
MKV​
VLC plays almost everything without issues. what error does it give you?


----------



## kdmorse

MikeMar said:


> I have and want to do this
> 
> I put a .torrent file in my dropbox folder
> My desktop reads that folder and loads up the torrent
> It downloads and completes
> 
> I want it upon completion to remove the torrent file (NOT the data) and clear from uTorrent. It doesn't do this now


You can almost get what you want done, not 100%, but close.... Set it to Move .torrents for finished jobs to a out of the way directory of your choice, and wipe that direction periodically. (ie, move completed .torrent files to a directory on your nas, and just wipe that directory every hour with a cron job, or the windows task scheduler, etc..).

uTorrent won't initially notice, but it will eventually, put the torrent in an error state, and then the manual task for a human is every once and a while clearing out the torrents that read Error: with a select & remove torrent.


----------



## kdmorse

kdmorse said:


> You can almost get what you want done, not 100%, but close.... Set it to Move .torrents for finished jobs to a out of the way directory of your choice, and wipe that direction periodically. (ie, move completed .torrent files to a directory on your nas, and just wipe that directory every hour with a cron job, or the windows task scheduler, etc..).
> 
> uTorrent won't initially notice, but it will eventually, put the torrent in an error state, and then the manual task for a human is every once and a while clearing out the torrents that read Error: with a select & remove torrent.


Edit: If you were really bored, you could write something that drives uTorrent's local webui. The 'remove' url is basically action=remove&hash=, and the login token, which you may need to figure out how to automate.


----------



## Jeeters

robojerk said:


> Normally a file NEVER has an .xvid extension. If VLC won't play it, I immediately think you got a bad file.
> 
> I would try changing the extension to other known containers that are compatible with xvid.
> AVI
> MP4
> OGG (not sure if that is compatible)
> MKV​
> VLC plays almost everything without issues. what error does it give you?


Xvid files I've come across have often had an .xvid extention. And they've always actually just been .avi files. i.e., they could be renamed to .avi with no ill effects.


----------



## MikeMar

kdmorse said:


> You can almost get what you want done, not 100%, but close.... Set it to Move .torrents for finished jobs to a out of the way directory of your choice, and wipe that direction periodically. (ie, move completed .torrent files to a directory on your nas, and just wipe that directory every hour with a cron job, or the windows task scheduler, etc..).
> 
> uTorrent won't initially notice, but it will eventually, put the torrent in an error state, and then the manual task for a human is every once and a while clearing out the torrents that read Error: with a select & remove torrent.


hmmm good idea, I can move it to a dropbox folder which I can delete from anyway (or my laptop)

thanks, I'll play around with this


----------



## robojerk

I think if you guys are getting files with an .xvid extension, you guys might be getting files from a source that knows little about video conversion.

On shows that I care about the quality, I usually make sure I get the MKV version (~720p and about 1GB is size). Then I use MKV2VOB to pull out the MP4 video so I can stream them to my PS3. For shows that don't require that visual quality I'll just grab an AVI.

If I ever got an .xvid file I would seriously look at where I was getting these files from.


----------



## Idearat

Just tossing this out.

About 6 months ago I almost completely stopped with torrents and switched to getting things from usenet ( I'm using Giganews ) What a difference. No seeding, and much faster downloads. (all the time, no downloading from a single person with a slow connection ) Connection to their servers is via SSL, so none of my ISP's business what I'm downloading. In theory Giganews knows who's downloading what, but that's probably better than sharing my IP address with who knows who.

While I use a PC as my primary machine I have a Mac Mini as my media box. It runs NZB Vortex. I drop an NZB file on the desktop ( just like downloading a torrent file ) and it picks it up and starts the download. The NZB file is deleted, and when done any decoding is done automatically and the file(s) deposited in a new directory. Any failed downloads sit in their own sequestered directory. As I'm not seeding all the original RAR files are deleted automatically so I don't have a collection of original and decoded files taking up space. (Though with Boxee and torrents I can always play directly from the RAR files )

With most ISPs these days you don't get Usenet service, or if there is it doesn't have long retention, so you really have to pay for a usenet account to get good use out of this. But if there's a file I want I always max out my connection speed getting it. My upload bandwidth which is less than download is pretty much untouched in the process.

There are still occasions I'll use bittorrent, but usually it's something like an obscure UK or Aussie TV show and a specialty site has all the episodes. It generally won't download as fast, but at least I can still get it that way.

Once I got the app set up, which didn't take but a few minutes, the process is even easier than torrents and a whole lot faster.


----------



## mtnagel

robojerk said:


> Normally a file NEVER has an .xvid extension. If VLC won't play it, I immediately think you got a bad file.
> 
> I would try changing the extension to other known containers that are compatible with xvid.
> AVI
> MP4
> OGG (not sure if that is compatible)
> MKV​
> VLC plays almost everything without issues. what error does it give you?





Jeeters said:


> Xvid files I've come across have often had an .xvid extention. And they've always actually just been .avi files. i.e., they could be renamed to .avi with no ill effects.


Tried changing the extension and it doesn't work. VLC plays some weird colors for 5 seconds and then stops. Oh well. Thanks


----------



## Malcontent

Idearat said:


> Just tossing this out.
> 
> About 6 months ago I almost completely stopped with torrents and switched to getting things from usenet ( I'm using Giganews ) What a difference. No seeding, and much faster downloads. (all the time, no downloading from a single person with a slow connection ) Connection to their servers is via SSL, so none of my ISP's business what I'm downloading. In theory Giganews knows who's downloading what, but that's probably better than sharing my IP address with who knows who.
> 
> While I use a PC as my primary machine I have a Mac Mini as my media box. It runs NZB Vortex. I drop an NZB file on the desktop ( just like downloading a torrent file ) and it picks it up and starts the download. The NZB file is deleted, and when done any decoding is done automatically and the file(s) deposited in a new directory. Any failed downloads sit in their own sequestered directory. As I'm not seeding all the original RAR files are deleted automatically so I don't have a collection of original and decoded files taking up space. (Though with Boxee and torrents I can always play directly from the RAR files )


Check out an app called 'Sickbeard'.

http://sickbeard.com/


> Sick Beard is a PVR for newsgroup users (with limited torrent support). It watches for new episodes of your favorite shows and when they are posted it downloads them, sorts and renames them, and optionally generates metadata for them. It currently supports NZBs.org, NZBMatrix, NZBs'R'Us, Newzbin, Womble's Index, NZB.su, TVTorrents and EZRSS and retrieves show information from theTVDB.com and TVRage.com.


I have this set up and it automatically downloads all my TV shows (usenet) as they are posted. You can specify video quality, ect. It's free.


----------



## orangeboy

Idearat said:


> Just tossing this out.
> 
> About 6 months ago I almost completely stopped with torrents and switched to getting things from usenet ( I'm using Giganews ) What a difference. No seeding, and much faster downloads. (all the time, no downloading from a single person with a slow connection ) Connection to their servers is via SSL, so none of my ISP's business what I'm downloading. In theory Giganews knows who's downloading what, but that's probably better than sharing my IP address with who knows who.
> 
> While I use a PC as my primary machine I have a Mac Mini as my media box. It runs NZB Vortex. I drop an NZB file on the desktop ( just like downloading a torrent file ) and it picks it up and starts the download. The NZB file is deleted, and when done any decoding is done automatically and the file(s) deposited in a new directory. Any failed downloads sit in their own sequestered directory. As I'm not seeding all the original RAR files are deleted automatically so I don't have a collection of original and decoded files taking up space. (Though with Boxee and torrents I can always play directly from the RAR files )
> 
> With most ISPs these days you don't get Usenet service, or if there is it doesn't have long retention, so you really have to pay for a usenet account to get good use out of this. But if there's a file I want I always max out my connection speed getting it. My upload bandwidth which is less than download is pretty much untouched in the process.
> 
> There are still occasions I'll use bittorrent, but usually it's something like an obscure UK or Aussie TV show and a specialty site has all the episodes. It generally won't download as fast, but at least I can still get it that way.
> 
> Once I got the app set up, which didn't take but a few minutes, the process is even easier than torrents and a whole lot faster.


I wouldn't be surprised if most (tv/movie) torrents are sourced from usenet to begin with.


----------



## robojerk

Anyone have a TVTorrents invite?

Edit:
I got the invite.. Thanks guys


----------



## ewolfr

orangeboy said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if most (tv/movie) torrents are sourced from usenet to begin with.


I've seen torrents show up hours before they appear on usenet. I think it just takes time for the autoposters to get around to posting the files to the appropriate groups.


----------



## TampaThunder

robojerk said:


> Anyone have a TVTorrents invite?


I've got three. PM me your email address you'll register with and I'll send you and invite and 10Gb credits.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Dumb question. How long after something airs does it usually take for the torrent to show up? I've only done a little downloading of torrents just a few times several many years ago....so I'm still very new at this stuff.

I'm speficially looking for the Doctor Who episode that just aired in the UK last night, A Good Man Goes To War. Here in the US, we won't get that episode until next week and I've decided that I really, really cannot wait a week to see what happens! 

I've looked on isohunt and there are a three that come up and all have been flagged as fakes. How long until the real ones start showing up?


----------



## pteronaut

Demonoid, TVTorrents, & TheBox.bz all have them within an hour of it's airing.

Demonoid is public/semi private but the other two are invite only.

There was an issue with the HD Torrent for yesterdays episode, so there is a NUKED version out there.


----------



## Jstkiddn

pteronaut said:


> There was an issue with the HD Torrent for yesterdays episode, so there is a NUKED version out there.


Again, I hate to be dumb, but what does that mean? NUKED?


----------



## pteronaut

It means that there was a flaw with the rip.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Ahhhh...okay. Thanks!

Probably going to be next week before I get this all figured out. LOL! May as well wait for the BBCA airing.


----------



## pteronaut

Here are public links to last night's DW:

<<LINKS TAKEN DOWN DUE TO COPYRIGHT CONCERNS>>


----------



## Jstkiddn

THANK YOU Pteronaut!!  

edit to add: I'm guessing once I get one downloaded with Utorrent, I can convert with Videora and use Tivo Desktop to move to my Tivo to watch? IIRC, this is what I used to do a few years ago. I have a new computer since then and none of the software I used is on the current machine. I'm having to go out and redownload again.


----------



## pteronaut

I would imagine so with the SD version as that is an Xvid file, the 720p is a Matroska Container (MKV).

I send all of my video to my TV via the DLNA services on my PS3.


----------



## Jstkiddn

It's downloading away in uTorrent! THANKS AGAIN!!!

My daughter is going to be so impressed if mom manages to get this done and we get to watch this tonight. 

You've been most helpful.


edit to add: The newest Doctor Who is now downloaded, converted and happily sititing on my Tivo waiting to be watched.  If that silly kid doesn't get home soon, I'm going to start without her.


----------



## Idearat

pteronaut said:


> There was an issue with the HD Torrent for yesterdays episode, so there is a NUKED version out there.


I got the fouled up one off usenet right when it showed up. It was watchable, but I had to offset the sound 6 seconds before the opening credits. After the credits it was back to normal.


----------



## Gromit

pteronaut said:


> I would imagine so with the SD version as that is an Xvid file, the 720p is a Matroska Container (MKV).
> 
> I send all of my video to my TV via the DLNA services on my PS3.


Any details on how you're viewing 720p mkv files on your PS3? Every time I try, I get a network error.

But I get a network error 80% of the time I try to view anything on my PS3. The 360 works a lot better, but it won't even list mkv files found on the network.


----------



## Anubys

Gromit said:


> Any details on how you're viewing 720p mkv files on your PS3? Every time I try, I get a network error.
> 
> But I get a network error 80% of the time I try to view anything on my PS3. The 360 works a lot better, but it won't even list mkv files found on the network.


I use MKV2VOB link found using Google

it's free. Converts the mkv file to mpg; which can be viewed on the PS3 (I copy it using a thumb drive). Very easy to use.


----------



## pteronaut

Gromit said:


> Any details on how you're viewing 720p mkv files on your PS3? Every time I try, I get a network error.
> 
> But I get a network error 80% of the time I try to view anything on my PS3. The 360 works a lot better, but it won't even list mkv files found on the network.


I run *PS3 Media Server* on my WHS box, which transcodes them on the fly.

You'll need to Google / Bing it as I'm typing this reply on my smartphone.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Jstkiddn said:


> THANK YOU Pteronaut!!
> 
> edit to add: I'm guessing once I get one downloaded with Utorrent, I can convert with Videora and use Tivo Desktop to move to my Tivo to watch? IIRC, this is what I used to do a few years ago. I have a new computer since then and none of the software I used is on the current machine. I'm having to go out and redownload again.


FYI I use pytivo and it does the transcoding on the fly as the show is transfering to the TiVo. 
(It's an alternative to TiVo Desktop, so it shows up as a seperate entry at the bottom of the TiVo Now Playing list)


----------



## orangeboy

Gromit said:


> Any details on how you're viewing 720p mkv files on your PS3? Every time I try, I get a network error.
> 
> But I get a network error 80% of the time I try to view anything on my PS3. The 360 works a lot better, but it won't even list mkv files found on the network.





Anubys said:


> I use MKV2VOB link found using Google
> 
> it's free. Converts the mkv file to mpg; which can be viewed on the PS3 (I copy it using a thumb drive). Very easy to use.





pteronaut said:


> I run *PS3 Media Server* on my WHS box, which transcodes them on the fly.
> 
> You'll need to Google / Bing it as I'm typing this reply on my smartphone.


If the PS3 handles mp4 containers, check my signature for mkv2Tivomp4. It's a Windows batch file that uses some free tools to remux h264/AC3 and h264/DTS mkv into an mp4 container. I'm not sure if those other programs mentioned simply remux or actually re-encode. Re-encoding can take a long time...


----------



## Anubys

orangeboy said:


> If the PS3 handles mp4 containers, check my signature for mkv2Tivomp4. It's a Windows batch file that uses some free tools to remux h264/AC3 and h264/DTS mkv into an mp4 container. I'm not sure if those other programs mentioned simply remux or actually re-encode. Re-encoding can take a long time...


you don't need to transcode with MKV2VOB. The entire process takes about 1 or 2 minutes for a 1 hour, 720p file (about 1.5 GB).


----------



## Gromit

pteronaut said:


> I run *PS3 Media Server* on my WHS box, which transcodes them on the fly.
> 
> You'll need to Google / Bing it as I'm typing this reply on my smartphone.


PS3 Media Server worked for 2 out of 3 mkv files I tested it with. The third returns a 'media type not supported' error.

I think it's time to buy a Boxee or build a HTPC.


----------



## robojerk

I too can vouch for MKV2VOB. 
AN hour episode MKV only needs a minute or two and then you'll have a clean MP4 that will play on anything that can read MP4 natively. I have found that I get better quality than transcoding on the fly.


----------



## Neenahboy

Anyone know why EZTV's been down the past couple days?


----------



## phox_mulder

Neenahboy said:


> Anyone know why EZTV's been down the past couple days?


No idea.
BT-Chat's feed from EZTV is still there though.
http://www.bt-chat.com/browse.php?group=3

phox


----------



## Azlen

Neenahboy said:


> Anyone know why EZTV's been down the past couple days?


http://torrentfreak.com/eztv-goes-down-in-preparation-for-big-return-110923/


----------



## ufo4sale

What is the best peer to peer software that would transfer bit torrent(s) from your computer to your TiVo? 

I'm currently using Vuze but I have the following error message; transcode failed operation aborted. Does anyone have an idea what it means?


----------



## DevdogAZ

ufo4sale said:


> What is the best peer to peer software that would transfer bit torrent(s) from your computer to your TiVo?
> 
> I'm currently using Vuze but I have the following error message; transcode failed operation aborted. Does anyone have an idea what it means?


I have no idea about that error, but I use pyTiVo to stream videos from my PC to the TiVo and it works great. There are threads in the Coffee House that will walk you through using pyTiVo and answer all your questions.


----------



## newsposter

ufo4sale said:


> What is the best peer to peer software that would transfer bit torrent(s) from your computer to your TiVo?
> 
> I'm currently using Vuze but I have the following error message; transcode failed operation aborted. Does anyone have an idea what it means?


use pytivo...mine took forever to set up but that was an anomaly and once i let the firewall open up, i now have a pretty stable connection to tivo...

bad thing about pytivo is it locks up your machine while it's in use, my temps are maxed out around 100 and cpu on full...keeps lap warm in winter though


----------



## nickels

Another vote for pyTivo. Once you get it working it is awesome!


----------



## Neenahboy

What's everyone's go-to TV site these days? eztv has been incredibly slow in posting of late.


----------



## scooterboy

Neenahboy said:


> What's everyone's go-to TV site these days? eztv has been incredibly slow in posting of late.


Still using TvTorrents.


----------



## Anubys

scooterboy said:


> Still using TvTorrents.


same here. Although having a reall tough time converting mkv files to mpeg lately. MKV2VOB keeps crashing


----------



## David Platt

scooterboy said:


> Still using TvTorrents.


Me too, and even happier with them since they started letting people post .mp4 files. It saves me conversion time when I want to put something on my iPad.


----------



## photoshopgrl

scooterboy said:


> Still using TvTorrents.


I always look on Pirate Bay first but TVTorrents is where I go to find something that might have just aired. PB usually takes a day or so for it to show where as TVT will have it within hours.


----------



## cheesesteak

Anubys said:


> same here. Although having a reall tough time converting mkv files to mpeg lately. MKV2VOB keeps crashing


I've stopped transferring files to my TiVo. I bought a boxee box, connected it to me home network and now watch the files in whatever format they downloaded in. I used to a western digital box but it was a pain and I had tried the free boxee software on a spare pc but that pc kept having issues.


----------



## robojerk

Anubys said:


> same here. Although having a reall tough time converting mkv files to mpeg lately. MKV2VOB keeps crashing


I think there's a buggy MKV converter out there that some people are using. Usually it only crashes for a couple of shows, and they're the same show almost every week. The reason why it crashes is because the MKV is a little corrupted, not corrupted enough to fail on playback, but just enough that when you separate the files out of the container it fails.

I wish the PS3 would just playback MKV files. I do plan on building a playback device using Raspberry PI soon.


----------



## phox_mulder

robojerk said:


> I wish the PS3 would just playback MKV files.


Streaming not actually playing back.
http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/ works great.
Haven't had any problems playing back any MKV's yet.

phox


----------



## Malcontent

David Platt said:


> Me too, and even happier with them since they started letting people post .mp4 files. It saves me conversion time when I want to put something on my iPad.


The release groups changed their rules and now their releasing standard def. tv shows in x264 encoded format.


----------



## robojerk

phox_mulder said:


> Streaming not actually playing back.
> http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/ works great.
> Haven't had any problems playing back any MKV's yet.
> 
> phox


Using MKV2VOB allows me to mux (pull out) the MP4 files and not uses transcoding software like PS3mediaserver. This means my file server does not need to be running additional software, and I get a better quality video since it's not being converted on the fly. The PS3 reads the file itself on the file server, and uses it's own decoding soft/hardware to play it back. The PS3 will play MP4 and avi (divx) files natively.


----------



## Neenahboy

scooterboy said:


> Still using TvTorrents.


Ah, the mythical TVtorrents. Anyone have an invite they'd be willing to share? Pretty please?


----------



## TampaThunder

Neenahboy said:


> Ah, the mythical TVtorrents. Anyone have an invite they'd be willing to share? Pretty please?


Sent ya a PM.


----------



## photoshopgrl

I have 3 invites available if someone reputable needs one.


----------



## Tobashadow

photoshopgrl said:


> I have 3 invites available if someone reputable needs one.


I'd love to have one please


----------



## gchance

photoshopgrl said:


> I have 3 invites available if someone reputable needs one.


Count me in as well. I have demonoid if you need.

Greg


----------



## photoshopgrl

That's 2. Send me your emails, guys.


----------



## Anubys

I have 3 left as well and tons of credits. Long term TCF folks get priority. PM me if you want them.


----------



## 2004raptor

photoshopgrl said:


> I have 3 invites available if someone reputable needs one.


I'll take one if you have one left.


----------



## gchance

photoshopgrl said:


> That's 2. Send me your emails, guys.


Thanks, but someone else hooked me up. No sense wasting an invite.

Greg


----------



## robojerk

Anubys said:


> Although having a reall tough time converting mkv files to mpeg lately. MKV2VOB keeps crashing


I found a toolkit called MKVToolNix. There are programs that seems to work together to demux, and remux a MKV file to a working MPG that the PS3 can play *natively*. I merged the streams together (using GUI) as a .ts file, but renaming it to a MPG worked. No conversion. I just stripped the audio and video tracks out, then merged together.

When time permits, I'll see about scripting some sort of way to do it as quickly as MKV2VOB. However I got some other projects/toys that will get more attention.

PS: I did test this with a couple of MKV files that bombed on MKV2VOB. So far they work..


----------



## Zarisa

I have a question someone might know. using Vuze. I'm seeding for awhile. My torrent are going well some green some yellow and others blue....after time all my greens and yellows go away. Only blue remain. I can leave Vuze open for days and only upload 30 megs. I have to actualy turn off my modem / router / power down computer, wait 5 mins and start everything back up. Everything goes back to good. In 1 hours time uploads have uploaded 1-1.5 gigs. 

So my question really is why do my torrents lose full connection, And why would turning everything off / on resolves the issue. Leaning towards this being a Comcast issue.


----------



## Anubys

robojerk said:


> I found a toolkit called MKVToolNix. There are programs that seems to work together to demux, and remux a MKV file to a working MPG that the PS3 can play *natively*. I merged the streams together (using GUI) as a .ts file, but renaming it to a MPG worked. No conversion. I just stripped the audio and video tracks out, then merged together.
> 
> When time permits, I'll see about scripting some sort of way to do it as quickly as MKV2VOB. However I got some other projects/toys that will get more attention.
> 
> PS: I did test this with a couple of MKV files that bombed on MKV2VOB. So far they work..


I don't understand anything you're saying! 

let me know when you create the script, though, I would love to use it


----------



## Malcontent

Zarisa said:


> So my question really is why do my torrents lose full connection, And why would turning everything off / on resolves the issue. Leaning towards this being a Comcast issue.


It's been a long time since I've used torrents since I switched to usenet but I can take a stab at it. Your issue maybe to many peers (connections) trying to connect to your torrent client. Too many connections maybe "over loading" your router. If your router is really old this could be the issue. Turning your modem/router off disconnects the peers/connections that are "over loading" your router.

You should be able adjust the number of connections/peers in the setup options in Vuze somewhere. Try lowering the number of peers/connections allowed. See if that helps your problem.

If your modem is really old, switch it out with a newer one from Comcast. It shouldn't cost you anything and can't hurt.

If your router is really old, consider replacing it with a newer/more robust one. But don't go out of pocket until you have exhausted all other options first.


----------



## Zarisa

U know the router/modem could be the issue. Router is a few years old, so is the modem. Thanks for the thoughts on this.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Zarisa said:


> I have a question someone might know. using Vuze. I'm seeding for awhile. My torrent are going well some green some yellow and others blue....after time all my greens and yellows go away. Only blue remain. I can leave Vuze open for days and only upload 30 megs. I have to actualy turn off my modem / router / power down computer, wait 5 mins and start everything back up. Everything goes back to good. In 1 hours time uploads have uploaded 1-1.5 gigs.
> 
> So my question really is why do my torrents lose full connection, And why would turning everything off / on resolves the issue. Leaning towards this being a Comcast issue.


2 questions
a) what version of windows?
b) is this different depending on a fresh restart of windows or just a fresh torrent download? Meaning you say it starts out okay. All of them do? Even if one is slow and you delete it and start a new one, the new one starts fast too then slows?


----------



## jilter

What would explain a perfectly good file on my PC which after transferred is missing audio in scattered places? Other recordings on the Tivo seem good. Is this because of too much drain on memory while transferred?


----------



## aadam101

Zarisa said:


> U know the router/modem could be the issue. Router is a few years old, so is the modem. Thanks for the thoughts on this.


The Verizon Actiontec routers are notoriously bad at torrenting. They have a small NAT table that gets overloaded very quickly. My entire network used to go down from running a single torrent. I swapped out to my own router.


----------



## tiams

Will someone explain to me how to get and use subtitles for torrents please. 
Also, if someone would give me an invite to tvtorrents I would be grateful.


----------



## aadam101

tiams said:


> Will someone explain to me how to get and use subtitles for torrents please.
> Also, if someone would give me an invite to tvtorrents I would be grateful.


I don't know about subtitles but PM me your email address and I'll send a TVtorrents invite.


----------



## MikeMar

tiams said:


> Will someone explain to me how to get and use subtitles for torrents please.
> Also, if someone would give me an invite to tvtorrents I would be grateful.


If you google around, I think there are a lot of sites you can download subtitles from.

I know on my boxee box it has a built in sub service that just pulls from somewhere and syncs up and all.


----------



## tiams

MikeMar said:


> If you google around, I think there are a lot of sites you can download subtitles from.
> 
> I know on my boxee box it has a built in sub service that just pulls from somewhere and syncs up and all.


I found a site that has subtitles but I don't know how to sync those files with my torrents. I don't have boxee.


----------



## MikeMar

tiams said:


> I found a site that has subtitles but I don't know how to sync those files with my torrents. I don't have boxee.


I guess the million dollar question, where or how do you watch the videos


----------



## tiams

MikeMar said:


> I guess the million dollar question, where or how do you watch the videos


I use VLC or Vuze to play the files and I run an HDMI cord from my laptop to my TV.


----------



## MikeMar

Try this

http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch03.html#id587568


----------



## tiams

MikeMar said:


> Try this
> 
> http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch03.html#id587568


I'll will try that, thank you!


----------



## super dave

Zarisa said:


> I have a question someone might know. using Vuze. I'm seeding for awhile. My torrent are going well some green some yellow and others blue....after time all my greens and yellows go away. Only blue remain. I can leave Vuze open for days and only upload 30 megs. I have to actualy turn off my modem / router / power down computer, wait 5 mins and start everything back up. Everything goes back to good. In 1 hours time uploads have uploaded 1-1.5 gigs.
> 
> So my question really is why do my torrents lose full connection, And why would turning everything off / on resolves the issue. Leaning towards this being a Comcast issue.


Did you ever get this resolved? When I had Comcast I had the same issue, I went onto the Comcast forum and asked a tech to check my line and before I knew it they were at my house. The connector at the pole was bad and blocking an entire freq range, in turn backfeeding the entire street. They were so happy I got in touch with them because my bad connector was affecting the entire block, according to the tech they sent, and when he finished my speeds went way up and torrents never kicked the modem offline ever again. And my Motorola Surfboard was at least 8 years old.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'm trying to encode subtitles onto Game of Thrones torrents. I'm trying to follow the "Subtitle Burning" section of this tutorial.

I got the subtitles to work for one episode, but all the other times I've tried, when I choose Filter->TextSub and then choose the subtitle file, it acts like I didn't choose anything and won't let me click on OK. Has anyone used VirtualDub and VobSub and can give me some pointers?


----------



## photoshopgrl

Vivian2b said:


> Isohunt is what I'd say is the best


Unless you live in the US. Then you be blocked.
PirateBay is really the only choice.


----------



## Azlen

photoshopgrl said:


> Unless you live in the US. Then you be blocked.
> PirateBay is really the only choice.


I pulled some torrents off of isohunt yesterday. It wasn't blocked for me.

My understanding is that BTN is the top of the line for TV show torrents, but it's private so you need an invite code to get in.


----------



## rambler

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm trying to encode subtitles onto Game of Thrones torrents. I'm trying to follow the "Subtitle Burning" section of this tutorial.
> 
> I got the subtitles to work for one episode, but all the other times I've tried, when I choose Filter->TextSub and then choose the subtitle file, it acts like I didn't choose anything and won't let me click on OK. Has anyone used VirtualDub and VobSub and can give me some pointers?


If you have an avi and an srt file, use PocketDivxEncoder to burn the captions/subtitles onto the avi. Or is you have the vob's from a dvd, it can also burn them onto an avi without the srt (as the vob's have that info in there already).


----------



## DevdogAZ

rambler said:


> If you have an avi and an srt file, use PocketDivxEncoder to burn the captions/subtitles onto the avi. Or is you have the vob's from a dvd, it can also burn them onto an avi without the srt (as the vob's have that info in there already).


I figured it out. Well, I don't know what the problem was, but I downloaded different versions of the subtitles and then they worked. I guess the srt files I originally downloaded were bad.


----------



## Johnny Dancing

What do you guys use to keep from being busted? SWIM couldn't take the stress anymore and switched to usenet.


----------



## ewolfr

Seedbox for shared server resources or a cheap dedicated box from OVH: http://www.kimsufi.ie/


----------



## stlarenas

Anyone still using Demonoid? If so would you happen to have an invite code to share?


----------



## The Spud

stlarenas said:


> Anyone still using Demonoid? If so would you happen to have an invite code to share?


PM sent


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I'll take a TV torrents invite if anyone has one.


----------



## Anubys

DreadPirateRob said:


> I'll take a TV torrents invite if anyone has one.


I have 1 left. PM me your e-mail address.


----------



## photoshopgrl

I'd really love an invite for BitMeTV.org but I don't know anyone that has one. I let mine go too long without logging in and they disabled my account. Bah.


----------



## RichardHead

I, too, would very much enjoy a BitMeTV.org invite!


----------



## Azlen

I'm sure there are others but btracs.com is a site I found that shows when private trackers are having open sign ups.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Azlen said:


> I'm sure there are others but btracs.com is a site I found that shows when private trackers are having open sign ups.


BitMeTV never has open. :down:


----------



## Azlen

photoshopgrl said:


> BitMeTV never has open. :down:


Most of the top ones don't. 

I went through a 45 minute interview to get into one. Now that I'm in though I'll build up my ratio which will help me get into others that recruit there.
Having a seedbox definitely helps.


----------



## Malcontent

Azlen said:


> I went through a 45 minute interview to get into one.


An interview just get on a torrent site? Wow. 

I'm glad I switched to usenet years ago. No bull crap. You pay and download what you want, as much as you want at your max speed immediately. All done over SSL. No ratios to worry about. $5-$8 a month for unlimited downloads. No fear of getting busted for downloading like on torrents because your not uploading/sharing.

Or you can buy usenet blocks if you don't download enough to justify an unlimited usenet account. You prepay for a defined amount of gigs. They don't expire from non use. You can take months/years to use up usenet blocks. When you use up the block just buy more.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Malcontent said:


> I'm glad I switched to usenet years ago. No bull crap. You pay and download what you want, as much as you want at your max speed immediately. All done over SSL. No ratios to worry about. $5-$8 a month for unlimited downloads. No fear of getting busted for downloading like on torrents.


That's fine and dandy but even the best servers have crap retention. If I had wanted to download 7 seasons of Supernatural via usenet, forget about it. Torrents, I had them all within a day.


----------



## john4200

You mean, you COULD have had them within a day, if you were to do it. Which you, of course, did not, since it is not really legal. 

By the way, the first 6 seasons of SN on BR may (or may not) be available on Usenet.


----------



## Malcontent

photoshopgrl said:


> That's fine and dandy but even the best servers have crap retention. If I had wanted to download 7 seasons of Supernatural via usenet, forget about it. Torrents, I had them all within a day.


Current retention is around 1,396 days on average and continues to grow.

I checked and all seven seasons of Supernatural are available from usenet well within the above retention range. Things do get reposted on usenet. So, the first season wasn't posted seven years ago and then just disappeared forever from usenet.

I could have all seven seasons of Supernatural within a day also, all at my max speed immediately.

Hypothetically of course.


----------



## photoshopgrl

I only used Supernatural as an example. I used to be all about usenet. I just find torrents easier for me. And I hate all the zips within rar files on usenet.


----------



## tlrowley

Usenet has really changed - SWIM hasn't dealt with a rar or zip file in ages.  I've heard that SickBeard and SAB make a wonderful combination  Like Tivo for Usenet!


----------



## Malcontent

photoshopgrl said:


> I only used Supernatural as an example. I used to be all about usenet. I just find torrents easier for me. And I hate all the zips within rar files on usenet.


There is software that automates everything now. You download a NZB file (like a torrent) and your usenet client downloads, unzips/unrars everything and then deletes all the left over zips/rars and your left with just your desired file.

I'm aware there is some content only available on torrents but the disparity between the content on torrents and usenet isn't that great. Tv shows, movies, games, ect. are available on usenet.

Once your learn the basics of usenet it's just as easy as torrents. Most modern usenet clients automate everything. It's now only a matter of importing a NZB file into your usenet client and let it handle everything for you.

One of the big pluses is that usenet is safer then torrents. With torrents your sharing content with others. They can see your IP address and know what your downloading/sharing. With usenet your only downloading from your usenet providers server over SSL. Your not sharing with anyone. Usenet providers don't monitor what your downloading only how much.

Perhaps you could give usenet another shot Photoshopgrl. Things have really changed over the years. It's really easy now.


----------



## Azlen

I'm much more a fan of usenet but decided to give torrenting a try to pick up a few things not available in usenet. For your standard things, I believe usenet is significantly better than torrenting. It's faster, has better retention and with tools like sickbeard and coach potato, it just shows up in the right place and all I have to do is select it and hit play. No interviews, no ratios, no ISP notices. And all for about $10 a month.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Malcontent said:


> There is software that automates everything now. You download a NZB file (like a torrent) and your usenet client downloads, unzips/unrars everything and then deletes all the left over zips/rars and your left with just your desired file.


For realz? 
Okay I'm game. The last usenet server I used was Forte and I used their client, Agent as well. I'm guessing there's something new and fancy out there now.


----------



## Malcontent

photoshopgrl said:


> For realz?
> Okay I'm game. The last usenet server I used was Forte and I used their client, Agent as well. I'm guessing there's something new and fancy out there now.


Forte, is ancient by today's standards.

Here is a how to guide to get you started.

http://lifehacker.com/5601586/how-to-get-started-with-usenet-in-three-simple-steps

You have to decide between an unlimited usenet account or a usenet block.

If you don't download a lot then a block account might be a better choice. A block account would be good to get your feet wet without making any commitment.

http://www.astraweb.com is a reputable usenet provider. They sell both usenet blocks and unlimited.

Blocknews is also a good provider of usenet blocks.

http://www.blocknews.net

If you have any questions just post in the usenet thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=468788&highlight=usenet


----------



## The Spud

Today is Terabyte Tuesday at Newsgroup Direct. 1.1 terabyte block for $40.


----------



## Azlen

photoshopgrl said:


> For realz?
> Okay I'm game. The last usenet server I used was Forte and I used their client, Agent as well. I'm guessing there's something new and fancy out there now.


Once you get sickbeard and sabnzbd set up, you'll marvel at just how easy it is.


----------



## Malcontent

The Spud said:


> Today is Terabyte Tuesday at Newsgroup Direct. 1.1 terabyte block for $40.


Price is good but they are a Highwinds reseller. There are better usenet providers.


----------



## ewolfr

6 months/$48 for usenetnow which is a readnews reseller

http://usenetnow.net/holidays.html


----------



## The Spud

Malcontent said:


> Price is good but they are a Highwinds reseller. There are better usenet providers.


I was going to mention that, but I knew you would if I didn't 

I do have blocks with both Astraweb and Blocknews as backup.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Is giganews not great anymore? I think I used them once too before I found out Forte had their own. I remember it being popular and it looks like their pricing is good for unlimited.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Oh and what about NewsBin client? I think I might have tried that back in the day too but nobody here has mentioned it.


----------



## Malcontent

photoshopgrl said:


> Is giganews not great anymore? I think I used them once too before I found out Forte had their own. I remember it being popular and it looks like their pricing is good for unlimited.


Giganews is way over priced now. They charge $25 a month for unlimited. You can get unlimited for as little as $8-$12 a month elsewhere. Giganews bills itself as a "premium" service and charges premium prices. Back in the day they were top dog. They could charge high prices and people would pay because no one offered what they did.  But within the last few years they have gotten some competition.

NewsBin is a good usenet client. I haven't used it in awhile though. You have to pay for it.

Sabnzbd is a very popular usenet client. It's free and has Windows and Mac versions. It has all the automated features anyone one could want and is being developed constantly. Again, it's free and has a large support/user community.


----------



## Azlen

photoshopgrl said:


> Is giganews not great anymore? I think I used them once too before I found out Forte had their own. I remember it being popular and it looks like their pricing is good for unlimited.


Giganews is way overpriced in my opinion, there are better alternatives.
Sabnzbd+ is my preferred client, just because it ties is so nicely with sickbeard.

The third thing you need is a nzb index site. That is similar to a torrent site, but instead of downloading torrents, you download nzb's. They are what sabnzbd+ uses to know what files to download. There are some built right into sickbeard, but you can add others. Nzbmatrix and nzb.su are two that I use.


----------



## tivoboyjr

This is interesting. I, too, had thought of usenet as being limited and clunky but I haven't tried it in a long time.


----------



## Azlen

tivoboyjr said:


> This is interesting. I, too, had thought of usenet as being limited and clunky but I haven't tried it in a long time.


Nobody really wants to advertise how much it's changed. So shhhhh.... 

Right now you can essentially set a season pass for a show. Each episode is then automatically downloaded when it's available, with meta data, and be sent to your Tivo ready for you to view. It can even send a notification to your phone that it's ready.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Azlen said:


> Nobody really wants to advertise how much it's changed. So shhhhh....
> 
> Right now you can essentially set a season pass for a show. Each episode is then automatically downloaded when it's available, with meta data, and be sent to your Tivo ready for you to view. It can even send a notification to your phone that it's ready.


I promise I will keep quiet about it.

That's really cool. I've tried to do something like that with torrents but gave up a long time ago.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

So now that I have a TV Torrents account, do I have to do anything specific in to my Vuze client to make sure it only privately seeds back to it, or it will that happen automatically? Before now I've been using public sites like pirate bay, etc.


----------



## photoshopgrl

DreadPirateRob said:


> So now that I have a TV Torrents account, do I have to do anything specific in to my Vuze client to make sure it only privately seeds back to it, or it will that happen automatically? Before now I've been using public sites like pirate bay, etc.


Nope any torrent files you load into your client from their site, auto seeds just through their trackers.


----------



## Anubys

how do invitations work on TVtorrents? I just checked, and I still have 2 invitations left (I had 1 left just 2 days ago).


----------



## pteronaut

You start with 2.
A sent invitation lasts for one week before it is canceled and returned to you.
Three months after an invite is accepted, you are given it back. Donating credits to an existing member is classed as an invite.

If anyone that you invite cheats, you lose the right to invite and could be banned
If you invite someone who already has an account, you lose that invite slot.
*If anyone that you invite had been banned, you lose the right to invite and could be banned.

*I had that happen to me, and the only invites that I gave out were to TCF members.
However, I don't know whether the invite ban was in error, or TVT were being kind to me, as after I questioned it, TVT reinstated my ability to invite.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

pteronaut said:


> If anyone that you invite *cheats*, you lose the right to invite and could be banned


How does one cheat?


----------



## john4200

DreadPirateRob said:


> How does one cheat?


I'll bet whoever sent Rob the invite is worried now!


----------



## pteronaut

Their word not mine, but I expect cheating is downloading whilst disabling uploading or maybe messing with IP addresses.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

john4200 said:


> I'll bet whoever sent Rob the invite is worried now!


----------



## Hcour

photoshopgrl said:


> Nope any torrent files you load into your client from their site, auto seeds just through their trackers.


Are you sure he shouldn't disable DHT? I know little about this stuff, but I've always read that with private trackers you should disable DHT in your BT client.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hcour said:


> Are you sure he shouldn't disable DHT? I know little about this stuff, but I've always read that with private trackers you should disable DHT in your BT client.


I always have DHT disabled no matter what site/tracker I'm using. This is why:


> *What is DHT?*
> DHT network ( Distributed Hash Table ) is used as a backup ( in public Trackers ). In short, it is a function that makes the program less dependent on trackers,
> because it via some 'Nods' talk with other users and exchange information.
> 
> If the tracker you're using crashes, the program can find other computers,
> which retrieves the exact same file as you and share data with them.
> 
> The feature is definitely the way forward for file sharing.
> Because it this way becomes harder to stop using bit-torrent,
> but there is also a safety issue if you are a member of a private tracker and
> not feel like your program sends information to all sorts of other computers.
> 
> But all Torrents from Private Trackers is disabled in the torrent.
> From Up-loaders side and a Rule they must apply.
> But turn off DHT in your client, so you do not use System Resources on the PC.
> 
> DHT distributed " tracker " ( hash table )
> 1. ) Allows non-member users to download member torrents ( members of a Privat Tracker ),
> allowing them to do whatever the hell they want and not be held accountable for it.
> ( They are Ghost Leeching )
> 2. ) The Client forces it on for you and keeps DHT " seeded ", even when the tracker is up or down.
> 3. ) It will share your passkey, enabling other people to download torrents masquerading as you.
> Sharing your torrents through DHT is not only a way to get you Ratio limited / ban, it's also against the site rules.
> 
> What to do.?? = Always Disable DHT !!


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> How does one cheat?


In TVT, you "pay" for every download with credits. You earn credits by seeding. If you download without seeding, you'll quickly exhaust your initial credits. Just maintain (or increase) your initial credit amount and you should be fine.


----------



## Anubys

I have no idea what phot...er...Cristina  just posted, but I just did what she said and disabled DHT in utorrent (there where 2 check boxes that I unchecked).

I may not be smart enough to know these things, but I'm smart enough to do what the smart people tell me to do!


----------



## photoshopgrl

Anubys said:


> I have no idea what phot...er...Cristina  just posted, but I just did what she said and disabled DHT in utorrent (there where 2 check boxes that I unchecked).
> 
> I may not be smart enough to know these things, but I'm smart enough to do what the smart people tell me to do!


Ha! :up:


----------



## Azlen

Anyone have any seedbox recommendations? I'm growing a little frustrated with the one I am using now.


----------



## Malcontent

Azlen said:


> Anyone have any seedbox recommendations? I'm growing a little frustrated with the one I am using now.


Just out of curiosity, how much do seed boxes cost on average?


----------



## Azlen

Malcontent said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much do seed boxes cost on average?


It really depends on how much storage and bandwidth you want among other factors. I would say in general they start around $10 a month and go up from there.


----------



## Hcour

Anubys said:


> I have no idea what phot...er...Cristina  just posted, but I just did what she said and disabled DHT in utorrent (there where 2 check boxes that I unchecked).
> 
> I may not be smart enough to know these things, but I'm smart enough to do what the smart people tell me to do!


"What Christina said?" I believe I was the one that suggested turning off DHT. What, you got me on ignore or sumpin?


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hcour said:


> "What Christina said?" I believe I was the one that suggested turning off DHT. What, you got me on ignore or sumpin?


He's right, even though he spelled my name wrong. He did bring it up. I don't ever think about it because it's just something I do automatically when I install/upgrade my client.


----------



## robojerk

I think it's safe to keep DHT on.. It uses so little resources...
When you download from a private tracker it usually blocks DHT.

I also download a lot from public sources..


----------



## Hcour

photoshopgrl said:


> He's right, even though he spelled my name wrong. He did bring it up. I don't ever think about it because it's just something I do automatically when I install/upgrade my client.


I'm just kiddin' around. The explanation you posted was very good. Though, after reading around a bit, there are differing pov's about DHT with public sites.

BTW, I would suggest, if someone is new to private trackers, that, unlike most sites, they actually read the FAQ and rules of the site. These private sites can be _very _strict with their rules. The four I belong to are especially strict about maintaining at least a 1:1 ratio, and they _will _kick you off if you fall too far below it. Most sites have suggestions about building up a good ratio. And most of them don't like complaints, either, even in their forums.


----------



## Anubys

Hcour said:


> "What Christina said?" I believe I was the one that suggested turning off DHT. What, you got me on ignore or sumpin?


I would respond to this post if only I saw it! 

Hers was just the last one and the most thorough. My comment was about the whole discussion.


----------



## TheMerk

Hcour said:


> I'm just kiddin' around. The explanation you posted was very good. Though, after reading around a bit, there are differing pov's about DHT with public sites.
> 
> BTW, I would suggest, if someone is new to private trackers, that, unlike most sites, they actually read the FAQ and rules of the site. These private sites can be very strict with their rules. The four I belong to are especially strict about maintaining at least a 1:1 ratio, and they will kick you off if you fall too far below it. Most sites have suggestions about building up a good ratio. And most of them don't like complaints, either, even in their forums.


I had a seedbox last summer that allowed me to build up a healthy quota on TVT (15TB). I've since switched to usenet, but I still download occasionally TVT, chipping away at my quota each time I do. I haven't heard any complaints from them about doing that.


----------



## Hcour

TheMerk said:


> I had a seedbox last summer that allowed me to build up a healthy quota on TVT (15TB). I've since switched to usenet, but I still download occasionally TVT, chipping away at my quota each time I do. I haven't heard any complaints from them about doing that.


I'm not sure what you're saying relative to what I was saying. What's your ratio on that site? What do the rules of that site say about what ratio you must maintain? If you've fallen below it and they don't care, great. I can only speak from my own experience with the four sites I belong to and they are quite strict about maintaining the ratio required according to their rules and they most certainly will disable your acct if you fall below that ratio for too long.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hcour said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying relative to what I was saying. What's your ratio on that site? What do the rules of that site say about what ratio you must maintain? If you've fallen below it and they don't care, great. I can only speak from my own experience with the four sites I belong to and they are quite strict about maintaining the ratio required according to their rules and they most certainly will disable your acct if you fall below that ratio for too long.


TVT cares greatly about your ratio.... or I should say your "credits" on that site. You seed your credits go up. If your credits fall below 0 you're booted.


----------



## TheMerk

Hcour said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying relative to what I was saying. What's your ratio on that site? What do the rules of that site say about what ratio you must maintain? If you've fallen below it and they don't care, great. I can only speak from my own experience with the four sites I belong to and they are quite strict about maintaining the ratio required according to their rules and they most certainly will disable your acct if you fall below that ratio for too long.


I don't see anything on TVT that even lists a ratio, only a quota. You earn more quota by sharing back, and once you hit 0, you can't download anymore until you share enough to go positive, or donate again.

Just saying that TVT doesn't track ratio like the other sites, they let you earn a quota.

*ETA:* That's the word I was looking for: credits.


----------



## DevdogAZ

So what TheMerk was basically saying is that he used a seedbox for a couple months and built up so many credits that he could download stuff for a couple years from TVT without seeding and he'd still probably have positive credits.


----------



## RichardHead

I have 514.69 GCreds on TVT. No idea how it got that high but I usually seed to more than a 1:1 ... or I did until I recently changed providers and my upload speed is a third of my last provider (it's also a third of the cost but the same d/l speeds).

My ratio is just under 2:1 on xspeeds.com where I've uploaded about 1.7 TB.

No wonder my PC never sleeps!


----------



## DevdogAZ

I have nearly 900 GCreds on TVT. I have my client to seed until it reaches 2:1 ratio, but it's been a long time since anything reached that limit. Most stuff that I download will sit there for several weeks and never get higher than about 30% seeded to download ratio and eventually I kill it off since it appears there's no demand.


----------



## Hcour

TheMerk said:


> I don't see anything on TVT that even lists a ratio, only a quota. You earn more quota by sharing back, and once you hit 0, you can't download anymore until you share enough to go positive, or donate again.
> 
> Just saying that TVT doesn't track ratio like the other sites, they let you earn a quota.
> 
> *ETA:* That's the word I was looking for: credits.


Yeah, that is different. All my sites require a ratio, plus you have to seed whatever you dl for some minimum, either time or to a certain ratio.

BTW, another reason newbies should read the FAQ and rules is because private sites can also be very particular about which BT clients, and which versions of those clients, they allow. Using the wrong client or version can screw up your stats (ratio) or even get you banned.


----------



## tiams

Anubys said:


> I have no idea what phot...er...Cristina  just posted, but I just did what she said and disabled DHT in utorrent (there where 2 check boxes that I unchecked).
> 
> I may not be smart enough to know these things, but I'm smart enough to do what the smart people tell me to do!


Anyone know how to disable it in Vuze?


----------



## photoshopgrl

tiams said:


> Anyone know how to disable it in Vuze?


Tools -> Options -> Connection
'Peer Sources' section.
Uncheck 'Decentralized tracking'


----------



## Malcontent

*I Know What You Downloaded On BitTorrent This Summer*

http://torrentfreak.com/i-know-what-you-downloaded-on-bittorrent-this-summer-120813/



> Late 2011 a site appeared claiming to have tracked the sharing habits of more than 51 million BitTorrent users. The site, YouHaveDownloaded, went down a storm in the months that followed but is sadly no longer functional. However, what that Russian site did in the winter is now being matched by a Polish site this summer. So what did you download during the past few months? ScanEye believes it knows.


----------



## TheMerk

Malcontent said:


> *I Know What You Downloaded On BitTorrent This Summer*
> 
> http://torrentfreak.com/i-know-what-you-downloaded-on-bittorrent-this-summer-120813/


Heh. We switched to Comcast from CenturyLink in May, so the IP that we have has only been with us since then. I see only 2 torrents associated with our IP, both prior to our having it:


----------



## Neenahboy

Has anyone found a torrent of tonight's Hard Knocks? I'm finding that formerly lightning quick sites like eztv and TVTorrents are taking forever to post non-broadcast content these days.


----------



## tivoboyjr

I have HBO now but in the past I've got Hard Knocks from Ten Yard Torrents. I never had any luck finding it on the TV show sites.


----------



## jilter

NB, When did you move to Syracuse?


----------



## Azlen

Neenahboy said:


> Has anyone found a torrent of tonight's Hard Knocks? I'm finding that formerly lightning quick sites like eztv and TVTorrents are taking forever to post non-broadcast content these days.


It's available now. Some HBO shows are up quickly, this one usually takes awhile for whatever reason.


----------



## kcarl75

has anyone found a good source for ebooks now that demonoid is gone?


----------



## Azlen

www.myanonamouse.net is supposed to be really good. It's a private tracker though. Not sure how tough it is to get an invite.


----------



## TampaThunder

kcarl75 said:


> has anyone found a good source for ebooks now that demonoid is gone?


If you would like an invite to MyAnonaMouse, just PM me the email address you'll use to register and I'll get one sent to you.


----------



## newsposter

has anyone had to switch to miro?

one thing i dont like is you cant pick out an ep from a large grouping of files

with utorrent you can pick an entire season of X but then uncheck all the boxes except what you want


----------



## cheesesteak

I rarely think about bittorrent now that I have my usenet setup working now. It's not free but it's much, much faster and secure.


----------



## johnh123

cheesesteak said:


> I rarely think about bittorrent now that I have my usenet setup working now. It's not free but it's much, much faster and secure.


Shhhhhhh......


----------



## TheMerk

johnh123 said:


> Shhhhhhh......


This x 100. People on here are always forgetting the first rule of usenet...


----------



## rambler

Anyone have a tvtorrent invite for me (please?)? TIA.


----------



## cheesesteak

TheMerk said:


> This x 100. People on here are always forgetting the first rule of usenet...


Yeah, because the internet police don't know about something that's been around for 30 years.


----------



## TampaThunder

rambler said:


> Anyone have a tvtorrent invite for me (please?)? TIA.


PM me the email address you'll use to register and I'll get an invite sent out to you.


----------



## MikeMar

cheesesteak said:


> Yeah, because the internet police don't know about something that's been around for 30 years.


JOOOOOKE


----------



## tiams

I just got a VPN from Witopia. I got it for downloading torrents but have discovered the best thing about it is that I can use it to watch TV shows from just about any country. I like watching other countries versions of Big Brother.

One of the UK channels has current HBO and SHO (Homeland and Shameless) shows on its website.


----------



## rambler

tiams said:


> One of the UK channels has current HBO and SHO (Homeland and Shameless) shows on its website.


Link?


----------



## tiams

rambler said:


> Link?


www.channel4.com


----------



## cc0n01

I'll take a TV torrents invite if anyone has one. I'm looking for a private tracker now that demonoid is gone.

Thanks.


----------



## TampaThunder

cc0n01 said:


> I'll take a TV torrents invite if anyone has one. I'm looking for a private tracker now that demonoid is gone.
> 
> Thanks.


PM me your email address and I'll send you one.


----------



## newsposter

using the most updated utorrent:

i have a bunch of stuff lined up to be downloaded but wanted number one done first so i stopped all other downloads (not paused)

then later on in the day i decided i wanted a lower priority show to d/l as well and as soon as i started that d/l, the d/l in slot one downloaded faster!

i repeated this 3 times and watched it happen..so why would it d/l number one faster when i had a 2nd d/l going on?

i have 1.5 DSL so have to watch my priorities at times


----------



## waynomo

Not familiar with uTorrent. But you are subject to the speed of users you are downloading from. So if #2 had bigger pipes available, it would download faster.

Is there anyway to cap speed on a specific torrent?


----------



## newsposter

waynomo said:


> Not familiar with uTorrent. But you are subject to the speed of users you are downloading from. So if #2 had bigger pipes available, it would download faster.
> 
> Is there anyway to cap speed on a specific torrent?


but it caused the other one to d/l faster.

i thought i read something that the more you seed the faster you go but i'm unsure. if thats true ill seed other old files 24/7 lol

you can prioritize hi normal low download speeds but i dont know if that really works or not


----------



## Jonathan_S

newsposter said:


> using the most updated utorrent:
> 
> i have a bunch of stuff lined up to be downloaded but wanted number one done first so i stopped all other downloads (not paused)
> 
> then later on in the day i decided i wanted a lower priority show to d/l as well and as soon as i started that d/l, the d/l in slot one downloaded faster!
> 
> i repeated this 3 times and watched it happen..so why would it d/l number one faster when i had a 2nd d/l going on?
> 
> i have 1.5 DSL so have to watch my priorities at times


That seems really weird. On the other hand I'm frequently confused about how bittorrent handles connection speeds. For example, once I've completed a download, and utorrent is just seeding to even out the ratio, it never seems to use a significant fraction of the bandwidth I've configured.

IIRC I've got it limited to no more than 15 mbits/s upload; and while I'm actively downloading it'll often stick very close to that limit. But the moment it moves to pure seeding all of a sudden it seems to drop to under 1 mbit/s.  If it seeded faster it'd even out sooner and wrap up the torrent.

It's possible for yours that there's some weird client design. Did you happen to notice if any peers were shared between the two torrents? (I'm wondering if some client allocates total bandwidth to an IP based on total upload rate from that IP. If so, pushing data from both torrents to it would cause it to allow you to download faster. But I've got no idea if any client implements something like that; nor if you were talking to the same peer twice)


----------



## newsposter

Jonathan_S said:


> That seems really weird. On the other hand I'm frequently confused about how bittorrent handles connection speeds. For example, once I've completed a download, and utorrent is just seeding to even out the ratio, it never seems to use a significant fraction of the bandwidth I've configured.
> 
> IIRC I've got it limited to no more than 15 mbits/s upload; and while I'm actively downloading it'll often stick very close to that limit. But the moment it moves to pure seeding all of a sudden it seems to drop to under 1 mbit/s.  If it seeded faster it'd even out sooner and wrap up the torrent.
> 
> It's possible for yours that there's some weird client design. Did you happen to notice if any peers were shared between the two torrents? (I'm wondering if some client allocates total bandwidth to an IP based on total upload rate from that IP. If so, pushing data from both torrents to it would cause it to allow you to download faster. But I've got no idea if any client implements something like that; nor if you were talking to the same peer twice)


since d/l the new version i admit i didnt even go in and limit upload speed like i normally do. i believe, but do not know this, that if you limit upload that somehow affects your max download?

id like clarification on that because with my slow connection uploads to clog me

i never look at peer data so i do not know if things were shared.

i am just happy that utorrent now can handle magnets because i really didnt like miro much and something on my new machine is incompatible and miro helper continually crashes.


----------



## Malcontent

*PayPal Demands Invites to Private BitTorrent Trackers*

http://torrentfreak.com/paypal-demands-invites-to-private-bittorrent-trackers-130108/



> The traditional way for private BitTorrent trackers to keep their operations going is to accept donations from site users. Many sites, probably many hundreds, use PayPal to process these donations since its the most convenient option for site members. However, these days PayPal isnt keen on doing business with file-sharing sites and is getting very demanding. Those demands now include receiving private tracker invitations so they can personally snoop behind the scenes.


----------



## jjd_87

So here's a question for you torrent experts. How to you get away with it? My cable co. Suddenlink sent us a warning and cut off our internet for 24 hrsfor downloading a show that aired on USA. I did it because at the time I didn't have an HD Tivo. I've torrented plenty of other things with no problem but TV shows are the one thing that gets ya busted. How are you guys doing it?


----------



## Anubys

jjd_87 said:


> So here's a question for you torrent experts. How to you get away with it? My cable co. Suddenlink sent us a warning and cut off our internet for 24 hrsfor downloading a show that aired on USA. I did it because at the time I didn't have an HD Tivo. I've torrented plenty of other things with no problem but TV shows are the one thing that gets ya busted. How are you guys doing it?


Tvtorrents.com


----------



## SeanC

I pay for a vpn service, Kryptovpn.


----------



## jjd_87

Anubys said:


> Tvtorrents.com


Who is your ISP? I used to use that site.

I get the VPN thing but for what I rarely would use it for I don't think it would be worth 5 bucks a month.


----------



## Anubys

jjd_87 said:


> Who is your ISP? I used to use that site.
> 
> I get the VPN thing but for what I rarely would use it for I don't think it would be worth 5 bucks a month.


Verizon FIOS


----------



## jjd_87

Anubys said:


> Verizon FIOS


Does FIOS monitor your stuff like that? I can't believe that the site you get the torrents from would really make any difference.


----------



## Anubys

jjd_87 said:


> Does FIOS monitor your stuff like that? I can't believe that the site you get the torrents from would really make any difference.


I honestly don't know. I remember following advice in this thread about some settings and some software to install in addition to utorrent that masked who you are. I followed the directions but can't tell you what they were anymore. I'mm not techy enough to even pretend to understand these things. Sorry!


----------



## tiams

I use a vpn from witopia. I think the cost is worth it because I also use it to access content on other country's TV websites such as the BBC and all the other UK channels.


----------



## tiams

Has anyone used the Torch browser? It supposedly allows direct download of torrents as well as the ability to download any media file from any website.


----------



## newsposter

tiams said:


> I use a vpn from witopia. I think the cost is worth it because I also use it to access content on other country's TV websites such as the BBC and all the other UK channels.


is there a reason you cant get to the sites yourself or is it paying for the well organized index that is worth it?



jjd_87 said:


> So here's a question for you torrent experts. How to you get away with it? My cable co. Suddenlink sent us a warning and cut off our internet for 24 hrsfor downloading a show that aired on USA. I did it because at the time I didn't have an HD Tivo. I've torrented plenty of other things with no problem but TV shows are the one thing that gets ya busted. How are you guys doing it?


wow thats crazy. i'm glad i have slow dsl that no one cares about.  i generally feel that cable monitors these things more than phone companies but i have no proof



Anubys said:


> Tvtorrents.com


i also would like to know how getting things from a particular site helps you out. even if you get somethign from one site, arent you still obtaining that from other sites?

i admittedly dont understand how all this works but i know that if i already have somethign d/l from piratebay, then go to torrenthound and d/l it too, it says it's already downloading, do you want to load the trackers..or something like that.


----------



## tiams

newsposter said:


> is there a reason you cant get to the sites yourself or is it paying for the well organized index that is worth it?


The VPN does not do any indexing. You use the VPN to fake what country you are accessing the site from. A lot of sites won't let you view their content if you are located outside of their country. Witopia allows you to look like you are coming from just about any country you want. Some VPNs only make it look like you are still in the U.S., that is one reason I like witopia. Plus it is less than $6 per month.


----------



## jjd_87

newsposter said:


> wow thats crazy. i'm glad i have slow dsl that no one cares about.  i generally feel that cable monitors these things more than phone companies but i have no proof


This is absolutely true. They don't want you putting them out of business. That's why most cable companies have data caps now. What pisses me off is they don't carry most of this stuff on their crappy on demand so why can't I download it?


----------



## Azlen

I use private torrent sites and a seedbox.

Most letters come as a result of a monitoring group jumping into a swarm on a public torrent site and getting the IP addresses of the others in the swarm. They now work with the ISP to send the letter to the offending subscribers. It's not something the ISP's are doing on their own. Most don't want to be in the business of policing their own customers. Most monitoring groups stick to public torrent sites because the number of people they can catch there are significantly higher. They could get into private sites if they so choose but there are a smaller number of people there and they don't want to have to worry about maintaining ratios etc.

VPN's are used to substitute your IP address in the swarm with an IP address from the VPN. Many VPN's don't keep logs so even if the monitoring group contacted them with the offending VPN, they wouldn't know who it belonged to at a given time.

Seedboxes are high speed servers usually located outside of the country. The uploading and downloading of the files are handled there and you can download completed files from your seedbox via encrypted FTP. There is a cost for the seedbox generally based on size. Most seedbox companies are basically reselling server space from groups like OVH and Leaseweb.


----------



## TampaThunder

Anubys said:


> Verizon FIOS


I too am on Verizon FIOS. I have a 75/35 connection that is on 24/7. I have over 1000 torrents seeding and have had over 1k torrents seeding for over 6 months. The majority of these torrents are TV shows (both single episodes and full seasons) all downloaded from one private tracker.

Since joining this tracker 5 months ago I have downloaded 4TB and uploaded 8.5TB and never once have I received a letter, email, or phone call from Verizon regarding this traffic. Verizon is famous for it's refusal to provide customer information to companies seeking to obtain info on torrenters.

http://torrentfreak.com/verizon-determined-to-expose-bittorrent-copyright-trolls-121211/

I absolutely love Verizon.


----------



## newsposter

Azlen said:


> I use private torrent sites and a seedbox.
> 
> .


can we back up to 1st grade because now i really want to understand this

i had assumed, for some reason, that when i was downloading that the site i used was just an index of sorts and that in reality when i downloaded that people that are seeding could have come from any number of sites. however, from what you are saying, this is not true? that everyone on pirate bay only shares with other PB users?

other questions will be based on this answer.


----------



## robojerk

jjd_87 said:


> So here's a question for you torrent experts. How to you get away with it? My cable co. Suddenlink sent us a warning and cut off our internet for 24 hrsfor downloading a show that aired on USA. I did it because at the time I didn't have an HD Tivo. I've torrented plenty of other things with no problem but TV shows are the one thing that gets ya busted. How are you guys doing it?


If I'm felling *paranoid*.....

TOR Browser when viewing TPB
Magnet links, magnet links, magnet links (You never actually download a .torrent file)
Encryption forced, legacy connections disabled. (See your Torrent user guide)
I actually hard block (modified HOSTS file) all outgoing connections to the major trackers and rely solely on DHT. Probably over kill, but I imagine that if I never use the trackers my ISP can only guess as to my actions.
Use Yahoo Pipes for RSS, so I never actually hit the feeds directly. If I can get a Piped feed that uses magnet links then all my ISP see from web traffic is me going to yahoo, then starting a torrent.

In order to ding you, they (the boogeyman) need to actually know what you are "specifically" downloading. i.e. filename, etc...


----------



## TampaThunder

newsposter said:


> can we back up to 1st grade because now i really want to understand this
> 
> i had assumed, for some reason, that when i was downloading that the site i used was just an index of sorts and that in reality when i downloaded that people that are seeding could have come from any number of sites. however, from what you are saying, this is not true? that everyone on pirate bay only shares with other PB users?
> 
> other questions will be based on this answer.


There are public and private torrent sites. Pirate Bay is public. You go to their site, find what you want, and download it. When you're done downloading you can continue to seed or you can stop the torrent and not be connected to the Pirate Bay network.

Private sites it's a little different. You usually have to be invited and when you download you usually are required to seed that download back to the private torrent community for a period of time. This is about as general an answer as I can give you. All private sites have their own invitation criteria, activity requirements, user classes, etc. and it can get quite complicated.


----------



## Azlen

newsposter said:


> can we back up to 1st grade because now i really want to understand this
> 
> i had assumed, for some reason, that when i was downloading that the site i used was just an index of sorts and that in reality when i downloaded that people that are seeding could have come from any number of sites. however, from what you are saying, this is not true? that everyone on pirate bay only shares with other PB users?
> 
> other questions will be based on this answer.


When you download a magnet or torrent file from a public site, it can be attached to a large number of trackers. Most of them are attached to several. The torrent file you download will look pretty much the same as the torrent file that anyone else downloads from that site.
Torrents on a private tracker are only usually attached to that tracker, so if I download a file from BTN, it isn't going to seed to anyone on TVT. The torrent file you download also has a personal passkey for you. That's how it tracks the amount you have downloaded and the amount you have uploaded.
Private trackers generally have a detailed log of the activity of their members. There are exceptions though.


----------



## robojerk

I find private trackers as money traps. You have to maintain a ratio of %downloaded vs %uploaded. However the way their system is setup you will never be able to keep up, even if you seed/upload forever. This is when you pay for upload credits. You pay cash to get good with the tracker and they continue to let you download.

You can get the same exact files from public trackers, and get about the same speed, and don't need to pay. The only downside is that sometime files don't appear as quick as the private sites, or take longer to initially build to a decent download speed (When a file first hits a public tracker it tries to seed out to the fastest connections first so that if the first person uploading the file goes offline the file is still present for others to download from those fast connections. This can lead to frustration if a new show hits the web and your download is super slow for the first 10% but then sky rockets to normal speed).

*Public trackers Pros*: Free, fast..
*Public trackers Cons*: Can be slow sometimes, more open to be caught by the man.

*Private Tracker Pros*: Fast, files generally show up quicker, _in theory_ more safe..
*Private tracker Cons*: A lot of them (not all) charge for upload credit.


----------



## TampaThunder

robojerk said:


> I find private trackers as money traps. You have to maintain a ratio of %downloaded vs %uploaded. However the way their system is setup you will never be able to keep up, even if you seed/upload forever. This is when you pay for upload credits. You pay cash to get good with the tracker and they continue to let you download.
> 
> You can get the same exact files from public trackers, and get about the same speed, and don't need to pay. The only downside is that sometime files don't appear as quick as the private sites, or take longer to initially build to a decent download speed (When a file first hits a public tracker it tries to seed out to the fastest connections first so that if the first person uploading the file goes offline the file is still present for others to download from those fast connections. This can lead to frustration if a new show hits the web and your download is super slow for the first 10% but then sky rockets to normal speed).
> 
> *Public trackers Pros*: Free, fast..
> *Public trackers Cons*: Can be slow sometimes, more open to be caught by the man.
> 
> *Private Tracker Pros*: Fast, files generally show up quicker, _in theory_ more safe..
> *Private tracker Cons*: A lot of them (not all) charge for upload credit.


Wow. Sounds like someone's had a bad experience with private trackers.

I'm an active member of about 12 private trackers, the oldest of which, TVTorrents.com I've used for 7+ years. There's not a movie, TV show, ebook, audiobook, or CD I can't put my hands on almost as soon as it hits the net. And I've never paid 1 cent for upload credit. Never come close to needing to either. Have no idea why you think that paying for upload credit is the norm, or required, but you're wrong.

Want to worry about downloading a virus? Use a public tracker.
Want to expose your IP address to anybody? Use a public tracker.

There's no "in theory" at all that private trackers are safer than public trackers. That's like saying 2+2 "in theory" equals four.

The only "downside" to using a private tracker is that most of them require that you seed back what you download for a minimum period of time or until you hit a certain ratio. If, on a regular basis, you don't do that you will be banned. If that's not something that you think you can do, by all means, continue using public trackers. With that attitude you'd have a hard time getting into, and remaining in, a private tracker anyway.


----------



## Azlen

I've not paid a cent to any of the private trackers I belong to. Most of them have freeleech (counts your upload but not your download) or something similar making keep the ratios incredibly easy. Even if you are seeding something that nobody is downloading, you can still get seeding credits which can be converted to upload credits. Most do give you extra benefits if you donate but I've never needed it to maintain a ratio.


----------



## scooterboy

I'll echo the last few posts - I use a few private trackers, easily keep my ratios up, and have never had to donate in order to do it.

I also use Peer Block and one of the lists I have it use is for Comcast, which is my ISP. No idea how much it really helps me, but I have it in place anyway. I do see in the logs that it blocks a lot of inquiries to my machine.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I use TVT after having a bad experience with Time Warner sending me a nasty email. I also switched to uTorrent from Vuze at the same time. I haven't really changed any setting on uTorrent to try and make it safer, since I'm only using it on TVT. Should I?


----------



## Azlen

Switching to TVT should keep the nasty emails away. Using Vuze vs uTorrent really doesn't have much of an effect because your IP is visible to others in your swarm either way.


----------



## Hcour

I've never _had_ to donate to any of my private trackers, however I do donate on occasion simply to support the sites.


----------



## newsposter

TampaThunder said:


> There are public and private torrent sites. Pirate Bay is public. You go to their site, find what you want, and download it. When you're done downloading you can continue to seed or you can stop the torrent and not be connected to the Pirate Bay network.
> 
> Private sites it's a little different. You usually have to be invited and when you download you usually are required to seed that download back to the private torrent community for a period of time. This is about as general an answer as I can give you. All private sites have their own invitation criteria, activity requirements, user classes, etc. and it can get quite complicated.


so would it be fair to say since PB is public that there would be no relationship between seeding files vs download speeds being throttled. just that d/ls are affected by the speed of the people uploading them.

i just cannot understand why i've never gotten any speeds over 150ish when i'm sure at least one person has an upload speed much faster than that.


----------



## robojerk

newsposter said:


> so would it be fair to say since PB is public that there would be no relationship between seeding files vs download speeds being throttled. just that d/ls are affected by the speed of the people uploading them.
> 
> i just cannot understand why i've never gotten any speeds over 150ish when i'm sure at least one person has an upload speed much faster than that.


TPB is just a website to find the torrents, similar to Google. They don't host any files themselves (anymore) so there really is no relationship between the files your downloading and TPB, other than you found the link to start downloading it from there.

You can actually download TPB website and mirror it if you wanted. It's one of the things thay have done to make sure that the site is always up in one form or another.


----------



## newsposter

ok i understand a bit better now. so basically i'm either doing something wrong in utorrent or ive yet in all my years run into someone uploading faster than 150 

maybe i need to try different public sites


----------



## robojerk

newsposter said:


> ok i understand a bit better now. so basically i'm either doing something wrong in utorrent or ive yet in all my years run into someone uploading faster than 150
> 
> maybe i need to try different public sites


Most files listed on other public sites are the same as the ones on TPB. It's like seeing a result on Google vs Bing.
Lifehacker has some decent articles explaining how bittorrent works. (Some of the info may be dated.)

Basic Info
A Beginners Guide to BitTorrent
What Are Magnet Links, and How Do I Use Them to Download Torrents?
BitTorrent's Future: DHT, PEX, and Magnet Links Explained

Advanced Info
How to Boost Your BitTorrent Speed and Privacy
What's a Private BitTorrent Tracker, and Why Should I Use One?
Five Best BitTorrent Applications

Privacy
What Does My Internet Provider See When I'm Downloading Torrents?
ScanEye Knows What You've Been Torrenting, Is a Good Reminder to Beef Up Your Privacy
Five Ways to Download Torrents Anonymously
How to Completely Anonymize Your BitTorrent Traffic with BTGuard

Extra
Is Usenet Safer than BitTorrent?
How to Share Your Own Files Using BitTorrent
How to Create a Super Private BitTorrent Community for You and Your Friends


----------



## Azlen

TampaThunder said:


> I too am on Verizon FIOS. I have a 75/35 connection that is on 24/7. I have over 1000 torrents seeding and have had over 1k torrents seeding for over 6 months. The majority of these torrents are TV shows (both single episodes and full seasons) all downloaded from one private tracker.
> 
> Since joining this tracker 5 months ago I have downloaded 4TB and uploaded 8.5TB and never once have I received a letter, email, or phone call from Verizon regarding this traffic. Verizon is famous for it's refusal to provide customer information to companies seeking to obtain info on torrenters.
> 
> I absolutely love Verizon.


Verizon is rolling out the six strikes program shortly. The private tracker should still keep you safe though.

http://torrentfreak.com/verizons-six-strikes-anti-piracy-measures-unveiled-130111/


----------



## TampaThunder

Azlen said:


> Verizon is rolling out the six strikes program shortly. The private tracker should still keep you safe though.
> 
> http://torrentfreak.com/verizons-six-strikes-anti-piracy-measures-unveiled-130111/


I guess we'll find out soon enough. If there's any issue I'll just go the seedbox route.


----------



## newsposter

i read thru some of the links above, turned on encryption and some other options. also for the fun of it did a wired connection and it didnt increase anything, which is good for my router i guess 

my only conclusion can be that whoever is uploading is doing so slowly and i'm misreading the data at the bottom of the screen expecting a higher d/l


----------



## newsposter

i'm d/l something with availability of 25, health is 5 bars and it's d/l at 1.1..yes i have other things d/l but even when i stopped them, it wont go above 10


at the bottom of the window when i click on the peer tab, all the way on the right it says peer d/l ..some of those numbers are huge. 500, 600, even 1.5 mb

does that mean i should be getting those higher speeds?

i also believe that my port shoudl be open and the port tester i go to says it's closed. i tried making rules in comodo and even turning off comodo temporarily and it still says the port is closed. 

how critical is it to have that open port?


----------



## TampaThunder

newsposter said:


> i'm d/l something with availability of 25, health is 5 bars and it's d/l at 1.1..yes i have other things d/l but even when i stopped them, it wont go above 10
> 
> at the bottom of the window when i click on the peer tab, all the way on the right it says peer d/l ..some of those numbers are huge. 500, 600, even 1.5 mb
> 
> does that mean i should be getting those higher speeds?
> 
> i also believe that my port shoudl be open and the port tester i go to says it's closed. i tried making rules in comodo and even turning off comodo temporarily and it still says the port is closed.
> 
> how critical is it to have that open port?


If your client is configured properly and you have correctly set-up port forwarding then you will be "connectable" and will be able to max your up/download speeds. That doesn't mean that you *will *max your up/download speeds, just that your connectability won't be the reason you're not.

There are many factors that influence the actual up and down speeds you'll achieve on torrents but connectability is probably the biggest one.


----------



## newsposter

i do have the green checkmark but never did a thing with port forwarding


----------



## robojerk

newsposter said:


> i'm d/l something with availability of 25, health is 5 bars and it's d/l at 1.1..yes i have other things d/l but even when i stopped them, it wont go above 10
> 
> at the bottom of the window when i click on the peer tab, all the way on the right it says peer d/l ..some of those numbers are huge. 500, 600, even 1.5 mb
> 
> does that mean i should be getting those higher speeds?
> 
> i also believe that my port shoudl be open and the port tester i go to says it's closed. i tried making rules in comodo and even turning off comodo temporarily and it still says the port is closed.
> 
> how critical is it to have that open port?





TampaThunder said:


> If your client is configured properly and you have correctly set-up port forwarding then you will be "connectable" and will be able to max your up/download speeds. That doesn't mean that you *will *max your up/download speeds, just that your connectability won't be the reason you're not.
> 
> There are many factors that influence the actual up and down speeds you'll achieve on torrents but connectability is probably the biggest one.


You can try Speed Test to see what they say about your connection. Some ISP's throttle p2p protocols, you're neighborhood could have bad wiring, your modem could be old or bad, etc.


----------



## newsposter

i forget the site, have it at home, but they did test me and determined no throttling or anything. i think the site began with a G and was specifically to test if your ISP was throttling. my downloads were about 1200 kb and i saved the screenshot at home


----------



## Azlen

I have a seedbox that will give me some downloads in the 40 MB (capital B) plus per second range. Usually the fastest ones are going to be from other seedboxes in the same server complex. There are still quite a few torrents that are very slow. One recent file took nearly a week to download. It's just the way it is sometimes.


----------



## newsposter

does anyone know what the tab 'peer' at the bottom of the window really means..specifically on the far right it says peer d/l and the numbers are very high


----------



## scooterboy

newsposter said:


> does anyone know what the tab 'peer' at the bottom of the window really means..specifically on the far right it says peer d/l and the numbers are very high


I would guess that's the download rate the peer is seeing as a result of ALL of the peers he's downloading from.


----------



## newsposter

glasnost was the test page i used

it took many tries but i used the utorrent setup guide to connect to NY and it did say the port is open, network configured. so i guess thats good news

it said results upload 419.4 kbit/s (51.1 kb/s) and set that to my upload speed then said download 1.3 mbit/s (156.8 kb/s)

speedtest shows me at 1.2 so that seems accurate.

you will laugh at me if this is the issue..my bits and bytes are maybe mixed up in my head 

does the above figure indicate the my 1.3 meg DSL download speed is equal to 156.8 kb/s? i had thought it was equal to 1300 kb/s and getting 1/10th speed 

if the speed really is 156kb/s then right now i'm downloading now at 130 kb/s and i guess thats as good as i can do


----------



## Azlen

newsposter said:


> glasnost was the test page i used
> 
> it took many tries but i used the utorrent setup guide to connect to NY and it did say the port is open, network configured. so i guess thats good news
> 
> it said results upload 419.4 kbit/s (51.1 kb/s) and set that to my upload speed then said download 1.3 mbit/s (156.8 kb/s)
> 
> speedtest shows me at 1.2 so that seems accurate.
> 
> you will laugh at me if this is the issue..my bits and bytes are maybe mixed up in my head
> 
> does the above figure indicate the my 1.3 meg DSL download speed is equal to 156.8 kb/s? i had thought it was equal to 1300 kb/s and getting 1/10th speed
> 
> if the speed really is 156kb/s then right now i'm downloading now at 130 kb/s and i guess thats as good as i can do


Most download speeds by ISPs are published in Mbps. 1.3 Mbps is pretty slow and is equal to 166 KB per second. If you're getting 130 then you are getting pretty close to the max you're ever going to get.

1 MB/s = 8 Mbps


----------



## bareyb

Would someone be kind enough to PM me an invite to a private tracker for TV shows? I have no problem paying for upload credits. In fact, I prefer it. Any help greatly appreciated. I already have Utorrent set up.


----------



## newsposter

Azlen said:


> Most download speeds by ISPs are published in Mbps. 1.3 Mbps is pretty slow and is equal to 166 KB per second. If you're getting 130 then you are getting pretty close to the max you're ever going to get.
> 
> 1 MB/s = 8 Mbps


from router setup..

ATU-C Current Tx Rate 1536000 (bits/sec) 
ATU-R Current Tx Rate 384000 (bits/sec)

so i may not have had a problem all this time after all 

edit: found the exact conversion

=1.5 Mbps [Megabit-per-second]
=1500 Kbps [Kilobit-per-second]
=0.188 MB/sec [Megabyte-per-second]
=187.5 KB/sec [Kilobyte-per-second]

so looks like 187 kb/sec is the max possible so when i was getting 150ish before, i should have been happy i guess. i thoght kpbs and kb/s were the same


----------



## gchance

bareyb said:


> Would someone be kind enough to PM me an invite to a private tracker for TV shows? I have no problem paying for upload credits. In fact, I prefer it. Any help greatly appreciated. I already have Utorrent set up.


It's been forever, PM me your email and I'll send you a tvtorrents invite.

Greg


----------



## newsposter

i have a question...i realize from the answers above that if i go to piratebay and start a download, i am only getting the file from others that are on piratebay's search engine, not torrenthound etc etc (i guess thats how you describe it?)

ive never 'created' a torrent so dont know how to do that but if i did, how does a certain site know that i have the file and then share it with other people?


----------



## gchance

newsposter said:


> i have a question...i realize from the answers above that if i go to piratebay and start a download, i am only getting the file from others that are on piratebay's search engine, not torrenthound etc etc (i guess thats how you describe it?)


Yes, but sometimes you'll be seeding to OTHER places as well, especially when you dl the torrents from public servers. I have several that have 4 & 5 simultaneous seed locations going on.

Greg


----------



## Azlen

newsposter said:


> i have a question...i realize from the answers above that if i go to piratebay and start a download, i am only getting the file from others that are on piratebay's search engine, not torrenthound etc etc (i guess thats how you describe it?)
> 
> ive never 'created' a torrent so dont know how to do that but if i did, how does a certain site know that i have the file and then share it with other people?


That's basically the job of the tracker. The tracker doesn't have the file itself but keeps track of the peers and seeds and manages the transfer process. In most public torrent files you will see multiple trackers. In those cases, people who get the torrent file from one index site may be seeded by people who got their file from a separate torrent site. With private trackers, you will only see one tracker.


----------



## robojerk

newsposter said:


> i have a question...i realize from the answers above that if i go to piratebay and start a download, i am only getting the file from others that are on piratebay's search engine, not torrenthound etc etc (i guess thats how you describe it?)
> 
> ive never 'created' a torrent so don't know how to do that but if i did, how does a certain site know that i have the file and then share it with other people?


Sites like TPB (in the past) and private trackers handle three key things in order to make a torrent work. They stored the .torrent file on a server, some sort of search or web interface for you to find the .torrent file, and have a centralized tracker that manages the sharing between everyone sharing the file. You download the .torrent file which contained a hash and the tracker address. The hash indicates to the tracker which swarm (all the people sharing a certain file) to connect you to, and you start sharing.

Many if not most private tracker still follow that scenario.

TPB has moved onto fancier ways to share files to protect themselves, and the swarms from being taken offline. They no longer use .torrent file, they instead use magnet links now. It's just a web link that has the hash and tracker information on it.
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:OYORR73QDD3FTMBRIEXLAAIS5SPBHZS7&dn=debian-update-6.0.6-amd64-DVD-1.iso&tr=http%3a%2f%2fbttracker.debian.org%3a6969%2fannounce

DHT "Distributed Hash Table" - is one of two ways to connect to the swarm that doesn't involve a centralized tracker. When you start a torrent, it kicks off some DNS boot strap method of finding peers.

PEX is the second way of communicating to a swarm that doesn't involve a tracker. From what I have read it still requires DHT or a tracker to initiate the connection to the swarm.

Most private trackers do not work with DHT or PEX, I think some actually require you to disable the protocols. Also I have seen some torrents that disable the private trackers if you connect to another tracker, meaning the private tracker doesn't want to connect to a public swarm.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Hopefully I can ask this question here and be patient because I'm pretty much a newb at the torrent stuff.

Just downloaded Vuze and so far so good. Have several things downloaded, transcoded and transferred to my TiVo. The only problem is I can't seem to turn off the German subtitles. Since I don't speak a word of German they are really annoying. 

I've downloaded three things so far (three eps. of the same show) and two of them have the subtitle issue and the other does not. Even when I watch them back on the compute through the player that comes with Vuze, I cannot turn off the subtitles. When I click on the subtitle icon on the player it just brings up a menu asking what file to use for the subtitles.


----------



## RichardHead

Some torrents have subtitles hard coded into the video. If it bothers you, look for another version of the torrent.

Some torrents are offered with a separate subtitle file which you can add to the video using numerous video converters.


----------



## SeanC

They are probably hard encoded into the video, so nothing to turn off.

Or what ^ said.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Thanks! I guess this time I'll just suck it up and watch with them, but it's nice to know what to look out for next time.


----------



## bareyb

Jstkiddn said:


> Thanks! I guess this time I'll just suck it up and watch with them, but it's nice to know what to look out for next time.


You probably downloaded a "for your consideration" copy from Germany. You can't remove the Subtitles. I wonder if these are the ones they give people so they can vote on Best Actor, Best Movie, etc for the SAGS, Oscars, various others?


----------



## trainman

bareyb said:


> You probably downloaded a "for your consideration" copy from Germany. You can't remove the Subtitles. I wonder if these are the ones they give people so they can vote on Best Actor, Best Movie, etc for the SAGS, Oscars, various others?


If it were a "for your consideration" screener for the German equivalent of the Academy Awards or the Emmys, a graphic would appear about every 10 minutes saying the German equivalent of "property of Paramount Pictures" (or whatever).

I think Jstkiddn just happened to download torrents from someone who hard-codes German subtitles onto the video files before they "release" them.


----------



## newsposter

sometimes in the name of the torrent they put weird abbreviations..sometimes you get lucky and see things like 'subgerman' or something like that. also with time you will get to know who has the 'right' files you like. there are certain users i always look for becuase i know they have good HD files, though not many people seed those


----------



## SeanC

newsposter said:


> sometimes in the name of the torrent they put weird abbreviations..sometimes you get lucky and see things like 'subgerman' or something like that. also with time you will get to know who has the 'right' files you like. there are certain users i always look for becuase i know they have good HD files, though not many people seed those


Also keep an eye out for 3 letter country abbreviations:

FRA
GER
ITA - ITL

Those generally mean either it is dubbed into that language or the subtitles are in that language.

You can also start the torrent, then in your torrent program look at the files that are included in the torrent, the individual file names can be more descriptive than the torrent name.


----------



## newsposter

sometimes the word 'subtitles' appears but i'm not sure what that means...i know what it means..but not what it means lol

for example, if i play the file on the laptop, i can see the words, when i transfer with pytivo i cannot see the words. i dont know what this means


----------



## SeanC

Subtitles can be embedded in the video, or they can be in a separate file. When they are embedded it doesn't matter how you view the file, you'll see the subtitles and they cannot be turned off.

If they are in a separate file, then when you play them on your laptop, your laptop player is finding the subtitles file and automatically showing them, these can be turned off.

When you transfer them to your tivo, if you did not take steps to import the subtitles before transfer then they will not be there on your tivo.

So in regards to transferring to your tivo if you need the subtitles it is best to find a video source with them already embedded, otherwise you'll have to spend time embedding them yourself.

Off the top of my head I believe subtitle files are .srt files, though I've never been sure if that is a naming convention or just a loose standard that people tend to follow.


----------



## Robin

Other than using VNC or similar is there a way I can initiate a torrent download from my Android to download to my desktop?


----------



## scooterboy

Robin said:


> Other than using VNC or similar is there a way I can initiate a torrent download from my Android to download to my desktop?


/subscribe

That would indeed be handy.


----------



## nickels

There is a way to put the torrent in dropbox and have your home PC download it automatically (I have not tested this trick):
http://tumblr.gesteves.com/post/84438959/start-bittorrent-downloads-remotely-with-dropbox

TeamViewer is my choice, as it is just easier to control my home PC with this free remote app.


----------



## Ment

you should be able to do the same thing with Google Drive. Setup your torrent client to look at a folder in your cloud application and DL the torrent to the same location on your phone and let them sync.


----------



## pteronaut

Robin said:


> Other than using VNC or similar is there a way I can initiate a torrent download from my Android to download to my desktop?


uTorrent has a Remote app.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.utorrent.web

Although, I do have uTorrent monitor a specific folder in my Dropbox and it auto loads any .torrent file that I place in there.


----------



## Robin

pteronaut said:


> uTorrent has a Remote app.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.utorrent.web
> 
> Although, I do have uTorrent monitor a specific folder in my Dropbox and it auto loads any .torrent file that I place in there.


Trying it now, thanks!

And thanks to all for the suggestions.

ETA: Worked perfectly. Exactly what I wanted. :up:


----------



## DevdogAZ

pteronaut said:


> uTorrent has a Remote app.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.utorrent.web
> 
> *Although, I do have uTorrent monitor a specific folder in my Dropbox and it auto loads any .torrent file that I place in there.*


Can you give me some pointers about how to do this? And are you storing the actual downloaded content in your Dropbox folder, or just the .torrent file? Apparently there isn't a utorrent app available for iOS so I'd like to figure out a way to download the .torrent file from my iPhone, store it in the monitored Dropbox folder, and then have my desktop at home see that, start the download, and put the actual .avi file in the correct non-Dropbox folder. Is that possible?


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> Can you give me some pointers about how to do this? And are you storing the actual downloaded content in your Dropbox folder, or just the .torrent file? Apparently there isn't a utorrent app available for iOS so I'd like to figure out a way to download the .torrent file from my iPhone, store it in the monitored Dropbox folder, and then have my desktop at home see that, start the download, and put the actual .avi file in the correct non-Dropbox folder. Is that possible?


You can set the watch folder of your utorrent client as a folder in your dropbox. So when you put the .torrent file in a folder in your dropbox from your phone, it will get synced to your desktop and the utorrent program will then pick it up. 
I have a similar setup but have it FTP'd to the watch folder on my seedbox instead.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Azlen said:


> You can set the watch folder of your utorrent client as a folder in your dropbox. So when you put the .torrent file in a folder in your dropbox from your phone, it will get synced to your desktop and the utorrent program will then pick it up.
> I have a similar setup but have it FTP'd to the watch folder on my seedbox instead.


Thanks. So on an iPhone or iPad, how would I download a .torrent file and place it in a specific Dropbox folder? I've never added stuff to Dropbox from the iDevice, only viewed stuff that I placed there from a PC.


----------



## pteronaut

I'm only storing the .torrent file in Dropbox, here's a quick & dirty visual aid using the utorrent preference dialog.








It's been a while since I had an iDevice so I cannot comment on file download and access within iOS, but I'm guessing that Apple have allowed file downloading from Safari and supported apps accessing such files by now.


----------



## kaszeta

DevdogAZ said:


> Thanks. So on an iPhone or iPad, how would I download a .torrent file and place it in a specific Dropbox folder? I've never added stuff to Dropbox from the iDevice, only viewed stuff that I placed there from a PC.


I've done this with Goodreader.


----------



## walkerism

If anyone have an invite to tvtorrent.com please pm me.


----------



## 2004raptor

Anyone having their torrents act flakey recently? I don't download alot but when I do I never have an issue. I tried to get a couple of things yesterday and it just shows "connection timed out" under Trackers tab. Then an hour or so later it just started working. It's starting out the same way today. And there's plenty of seeders.

Edit. So after about 20 minutes of nothing I right-clicked the file and chose Update Trackers. It immediately started downlaoding. It's steady at around 2.4MB/s.

Why would it do this?


----------



## Ment

Was it just one tracker or all your torrents cause if its just the one then its a tracker problem and you can go to the tracker page/forums and they'll have put up an update.


----------



## gchance

It could be that your Torrent client needed updating. I'm terrible about updating uTorrent, and I've had it completely stop working until I updated.

Greg


----------



## pteronaut

gchance said:


> It could be that your Torrent client needed updating. I'm terrible about updating uTorrent, and I've had it completely stop working until I updated.
> 
> Greg


It could even mean that you have updated your torrent client. One of my gotos for UK TV has announcement that their tracker doesn't work with the latest version of uTorrent.


----------



## mm2margaret

Anyone ever tried Deluge?


----------



## 2004raptor

pteronaut said:


> It could even mean that you have updated your torrent client. One of my gotos for UK TV has announcement that their tracker doesn't work with the latest version of uTorrent.


I'm wondering if this is more my issue. I fought off updating utorrent for months or maybe years. It worked fine. But then one day I updated it. Cant remember exactly when that was or if it coincided with this issue.


----------



## robojerk

mm2margaret said:


> Anyone ever tried Deluge?


I use Deluge... Works great.
I have a home server (running Windows) that has Deluge installed running as a service, with the webclient running. From my laptop or desktop I open the webpage to the webclient and paste the magnet links and let my server do the downloading.. I could do the same thing with utorrent..


----------



## 2004raptor

So annoying. I am trying to get a small 6.20MB file. It shows 642 seeders but it's just been sitting here for 15 minutes. No progress. i right clicked and clicked Update Tracker but didn't help this time.

I'm wondering if I should just dump utorrent. I've used it for so many years with no issues. 

Ment - what forums are you referring to?


----------



## robojerk

Have you tried downloading other items with utorrent? Same issue?


----------



## 2004raptor

robojerk said:


> Have you tried downloading other items with utorrent? Same issue?


Yes. When I made the first post there was 3 or 4 things I tried. Then it started working immediately when I chose the Update Tracker. 
Today the torrent isn't doing a thing despite hundreds of seeders. 
BTW, it's uploading just fine.


----------



## robojerk

2004raptor said:


> Yes. When I made the first post there was 3 or 4 things I tried. Then it started working immediately when I chose the Update Tracker.
> Today the torrent isn't doing a thing despite hundreds of seeders.
> BTW, it's uploading just fine.


Probably a firewall issue.. There are lots of possible reasons....


----------



## Ment

2004raptor said:


> Ment - what forums are you referring to?


I mean with private trackers, they have their own dedicated forum within their website or if not they have IRC you can log into and see if other people are having the same issue or they may have posted an alert.

If your torrents are from public sites then probably its a connection issue, your install/router/ISP.


----------



## scooterboy

At least one of the private torrent sites I use has banned all versions of utorrent that are 3.2.2 or newer. The admins on that site gave this reason:



> Some of the bigger problems include: Failure to connect to peers (even when both are connectable), reduced sharing speed (aside from not connecting to peers), hard disk "overload" errors, tracker communication errors, etc.


----------



## Ment

scooterboy said:


> At least one of the private torrent sites I use has banned all versions of utorrent that are 3.2.2 or newer. The admins on that site gave this reason:


That's a good point. Upgrading your version isn't always a good thing where private trackers are concerned. It can get your a warning or temp ban if you use unsupported clients/versions or at least your performance can suffer.


----------



## TampaThunder

I'm currently seeding 1600+ torrents from 15 private tracker sites with utorrent 2.2.1 and it's been that way for 2+ years. Previously, the only time I ever had problems other then the tracker being offline is when I tried to upgrade utorrent or switch to another client. Unless I'm forced to I'm not gonna mess with my client version or settings ever again. There is nothing more frustrating then trying to troubleshoot connectivity issues. Too many factors at play.


----------



## 2004raptor

Yeah all these the last couple of days are from public sites. I can't even get to SW for some reason. Seems they are down. 

That's why I'm asking. Nothing has changed with my router, PC, etc. unless comcast has done something.


----------



## robojerk

2004raptor said:


> Yeah all these the last couple of days are from public sites. I can't even get to SW for some reason. Seems they are down.
> 
> That's why I'm asking. Nothing has changed with my router, PC, etc. unless comcast has done something.


As a sanity check, try downloading something from here.
http://torrent.fedoraproject.org/

Check utorrent setting for NAT firewall. Try enabling/disabling upnp, change port # on startup..


----------



## super dave

Uninstall u torrent and download an earlier version.

http://filehippo.com/download_utorrent/


----------



## DevdogAZ

Agreed. I started having problems with utorrent 3.x so I found 2.2.x and that's been rock solid.


----------



## rambler

Anonymity question - I might get about 2-3 hours worth of material a month - what recommendations do you have for me to stay anonymous? TIA.


----------



## Robin

I use torguard. No nasty grams from comcast yet.


----------



## ufo4sale

Are there any legitimate torrent sites that you can download movies from like tvtorrent for TV shows?


----------



## TampaThunder

ufo4sale said:


> Are there any legitimate torrent sites that you can download movies from like tvtorrent for TV shows?


There are quite a few: Pass the Popcorn, Teh Connection, AHD, HDMKV, HD Torrents, and others. These are all private trackers where invites may be hard to get but all offer high quality encodes of movies from oldies on up to new releases.

There are also some general sites that offer movies (in a lot of cases the exact same ones as on the specialized sites) and movie packs. In most cases these are a little easier to get invites to and can also be a source for TV shows, software, ebooks, etc.


----------



## ufo4sale

So how would someone go about acquiring getting a invite?


----------



## 2004raptor

robojerk said:


> As a sanity check, try downloading something from here.
> http://torrent.fedoraproject.org/
> 
> Check utorrent setting for NAT firewall. Try enabling/disabling upnp, change port # on startup..


thanks. I picked a random one and it started downloading immediately.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I'm the least techy person on the planet, but I've been using Vuze problem free for over a year and all of the sudden today I can't get it to work. I search the torrents, find what I'm trying to DL, but when I click on "download" nothing happens. No new file opens, etc.

It looks like the stuff already in my library is seeding, etc.

Anyone else using Vuze and are you having trouble? Downton Abbey Christmas Special that aired earlier today in the UK is waiting for me.


edit to add: I have it downloading currently via uTorrent, but I'm not sure how to get it converted to the proper format and transferred to my TiVo using that. With Vuze it was a simple drag and drop thing....now I'm lost.

edit #2 - have no clue what I've done, but I think it got Vuze to work again. It still won't work by clicking "download", but I clicked on "open torrent" and then copied and pasted the "info hash" number from Pirate Bay into the box and it began to download. Hope I'm not getting ready to blow my computer up.


----------



## Ment

rambler said:


> Anonymity question - I might get about 2-3 hours worth of material a month - what recommendations do you have for me to stay anonymous? TIA.


One option is to use a PAYGO seedbox provider like www.justseed.it You buy a block and it never expires , then you can FTP it to your comp whenever you want. I beta tested it about 6M ago and its great for the occasional downloader,


----------



## Robin

Jstkiddn said:


> Downton Abbey Christmas Special that aired earlier today in the UK is waiting for me.


Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## rambler

Ment said:


> One option is to use a PAYGO seedbox provider like www.justseed.it You buy a block and it never expires , then you can FTP it to your comp whenever you want. I beta tested it about 6M ago and its great for the occasional downloader,


Trying that now with a 19 cent block of 20gb. Man, the site and process are very difficult to figure out.....


----------



## Ment

rambler said:


> Trying that now with a 19 cent block of 20gb. Man, the site and process are very difficult to figure out.....


If you are new to torrents and/or seedbox, yes there is a learning curve. Feel free to PM any questions.


----------



## gweempose

Does a seedbox give you 100% anonymity? I used to download a lot of TV shows via BitTorrent. Within the past year, I received a couple DMCA notices that scared me, so I stopped. I generally try to access shows by legal means, but sometimes torrents come in handy. For example, I often forget to record something when it first airs. If it's not on Hulu, VOD, or some other legit streaming service, BitTorrent is the only easy way to get the show.


----------



## Azlen

gweempose said:


> Does a seedbox give you 100% anonymity? I used to download a lot of TV shows via BitTorrent. Within the past year, I received a couple DMCA notices that scared me, so I stopped. I generally try to access shows by legal means, but sometimes torrents come in handy. For example, I often forget to record something when it first airs. If it's not on Hulu, VOD, or some other legit streaming service, BitTorrent is the only easy way to get the show.


You really need to pair a seedbox with private torrent trackers as most seedboxes don't allow you to use public torrents. In that situation you are usually pretty safe as most, if not all, copyright patrolling is done on public trackers.


----------



## Ment

gweempose said:


> Does a seedbox give you 100% anonymity? I used to download a lot of TV shows via BitTorrent. Within the past year, I received a couple DMCA notices that scared me, so I stopped. I generally try to access shows by legal means, but sometimes torrents come in handy. For example, I often forget to record something when it first airs. If it's not on Hulu, VOD, or some other legit streaming service, BitTorrent is the only easy way to get the show.


What happens is a DMCA notice gets sent to the seedbox provider. Then they notify you to take down the torrent/file. Thats the end of it. As previously noted, many seedbox providers do not allow public torrents as they are most susceptible to DMCA notices and thus more administrative headaches for seedbox staff as after the takedown they have to notify whoever generated the DMCA notice that the file has been removed.

Some people use a VPN to access the seedbox and pay by Bitcoin to further anonymize themselves but I don't find that necessary.


----------



## gweempose

Azlen said:


> You really need to pair a seedbox with private torrent trackers as most seedboxes don't allow you to use public torrents. In that situation you are usually pretty safe as most, if not all, copyright patrolling is done on public trackers.


So what seedbox / private torrent tracker combination do you recommend?


----------



## Jstkiddn

Robin said:


> Thank you for the reminder!


It was most excellent!!


----------



## kcarl75

Has anyone seen the new Netflix series "Turbo: Fast" on the interwebs yet? (Usenet or torrent?)


----------



## Ment

kcarl75 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Netflix series "Turbo: Fast" on the interwebs yet? (Usenet or torrent?)


yes the 5 EPs were released this morning. Use a private tracker that allows webrips or it will show up in public torrent sites shortly.


----------



## kcarl75

Ment said:


> yes the 5 EPs were released this morning. Use a private tracker that allows webrips or it will show up in public torrent sites shortly.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Azlen

gweempose said:


> So what seedbox / private torrent tracker combination do you recommend?


I use seedboxes.cc and have been very happy with them but there are a lot of other good ones out there as well. 
As for private trackers, the good ones are harder to get onto as they are invite only. But once you get into one and build up a good ratio then other ones are easier to get to. A few of them have open signups at times. I started with them simply by searching for open trackers in google. The top ones to try to get into eventually are probably BTN for TV and PTP for Movies. There are also quite a few general trackers that basically have all the scene releases and the odds and ends that other people may upload.


----------



## 2004raptor

anyone use free proxys? I've been using Torguard for a few months with no issues but was thinking of trying free ones.


----------



## Ment

2004raptor said:


> anyone use free proxys? I've been using Torguard for a few months with no issues but was thinking of trying free ones.


I would think there'd be a performance hit and maybe port restricted. Browsing on some of those proxies are way slow. If there are free proxies that are unencumbered you can be sure it won't stay that way for long once word gets out.


----------



## Jstkiddn

How long does it take for a popular show to find its way to the torrents after it airs? Minutes? Hours? A day?

I'm specifically wondering about the Sherlock series 3 finale that airs in the UK tonight. When should I start searching?


----------



## Robin

Sometimes it's up even before it airs! Otherwise a day is generally safe.

It's not on TVTorrents yet.


----------



## The Spud

Jstkiddn said:


> How long does it take for a popular show to find its way to the torrents after it airs? Minutes? Hours? A day?
> 
> I'm specifically wondering about the Sherlock series 3 finale that airs in the UK tonight. When should I start searching?


I use Usenet more than Torrents, but stuff on Usenet often shows up within hours, although it may take longer for the specific quality you're looking for. For example, I download the WEB-DL version of Elementary (speaking of Sherlock Holmes), which airs on Thursday night. The HDTV version was available that night, but the WEB-DL version is not yet available.

Having said that, given the time difference, I wouldn't be surprised if the program doesn't show up sometime today.


----------



## Malcontent

https://torrentfreak.com/demonoid-returns-bittorrent-tracker-is-now-online-140109/

*Demonoid Returns, BitTorrent Tracker is Now Online*



> After more than a year of downtime the Demonoid tracker came back online today. The tracker is linked to nearly 400,000 torrent files and more than a million peers, which makes it one of the largest working BitTorrent trackers on the Internet. There is no word yet on when the site will make a full comeback, but the people behind it say they are working to revive one of the most famous file-sharing communities.


----------



## kaszeta

I wouldn't mind a tvtorrent invite if someone had one.


----------



## mrdazzo7

does anyone know what happened to EZTV.IT? awesome site that comes in handy when I miss an episode of something that isn't available anywhere else, but seems to have gone offline. just used it last month. Not cool.


----------



## scooterboy

kaszeta said:


> I wouldn't mind a tvtorrent invite if someone had one.


PM me with your email address.


----------



## Azlen

Jstkiddn said:


> How long does it take for a popular show to find its way to the torrents after it airs? Minutes? Hours? A day?
> 
> I'm specifically wondering about the Sherlock series 3 finale that airs in the UK tonight. When should I start searching?


It's out there now.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Got it and already have it queued up on my roku via plex waiting for my daughter to hurry up and get in here so we can watch it. 

Sometimes I just sit back and wonder at technology and how far it's come since I was my daughter's age. :up:


----------



## robojerk

mrdazzo7 said:


> does anyone know what happened to EZTV.IT? awesome site that comes in handy when I miss an episode of something that isn't available anywhere else, but seems to have gone offline. just used it last month. Not cool.


The site is under a DDOS attack..
http://torrentfreak.com/ddos-attack-takes-down-eztv-140109/
/edit


> As always, the leading TV-torrent distribution group continues to post torrents on The Pirate Bay and various other sites.


https://eztv-proxy.net/ is a working until the site is back up..


----------



## Azlen

robojerk said:


> The site is under a DDOS attack..
> http://torrentfreak.com/ddos-attack-takes-down-eztv-140109/
> /edit
> 
> https://eztv-proxy.net/ is a working until the site is back up..


There are a lot of torrent sites under DDOS attacks including some of the private biggies like What.CD, PTP and BTN. Wonder if it's the same people behind it all.


----------



## robojerk

Azlen said:


> There are a lot of torrent sites under DDOS attacks including some of the private biggies like What.CD, PTP and BTN. Wonder if it's the same people behind it all.


You mean the MPAA?


----------



## keirgrey

I use TorrenTing.com Don't believe you need an invite for it, but you do have to maintain an up/down ratio.


----------



## Azlen

robojerk said:


> You mean the MPAA?


In the past when they've been DDOS'd it's been by someone who couldn't get an invite or someone who was banned but this one has been bigger and has hit more trackers. I doubt it was the MPAA though, DDOS'ing is more of a short term nuisance than anything that would have any long term effects.


----------



## Andrea4

Ok so I have some experience with torrents. After some failed attempts in the past, I was able to use uTorrent and downloaded some things from Pirate Bay. Pretty quickly I got a notice from Charter to stop and they actually wanted me to pay $20..never did and still hoping they don't come after me for more. So that did scare me into stopping. I would still like to have access to torrents without the possibility of being caught. Is this possible? Would someone be willing to walk me through it since a lot of this is very confusing to me?


----------



## gchance

How did you receive the notice? Email?

Greg


----------



## Andrea4

Yes an email that my sister got since she is the main person on the Charter account


----------



## Azlen

Andrea4 said:


> Ok so I have some experience with torrents. After some failed attempts in the past, I was able to use uTorrent and downloaded some things from Pirate Bay. Pretty quickly I got a notice from Charter to stop and they actually wanted me to pay $20..never did and still hoping they don't come after me for more. So that did scare me into stopping. I would still like to have access to torrents without the possibility of being caught. Is this possible? Would someone be willing to walk me through it since a lot of this is very confusing to me?


There are a couple of things you could do. Use a VPN. Private Internet Access is highly recommended. Using a seedbox and private trackers is another way to avoid the cable company letters.


----------



## Andrea4

Azlen said:


> There are a couple of things you could do. Use a VPN. Private Internet Access is highly recommended. Using a seedbox and private trackers is another way to avoid the cable company letters.


What would you recommend? What is private internet access? I thought I saw something briefly about using Linux..I could use a boot CD for that if it would make a difference.


----------



## bobino

Andrea4 said:


> What would you recommend? What is private internet access? I thought I saw something briefly about using Linux..I could use a boot CD for that if it would make a difference.


I use privateinternetaccess.com

They give me a proxy/username/password that I enter into uTorrent.

To verify that you are hidden, use checkmytorrentip.com (this website seems broken today).

-Bob


----------



## bareyb

bobino said:


> I use privateinternetaccess.com
> 
> They give me a proxy/username/password that I enter into uTorrent.
> 
> To verify that you are hidden, use checkmytorrentip.com (this website seems broken today).
> 
> -Bob


That's very helpful. Thanks! I've bookmarked that site in case I ever need it.


----------



## logic88

bareyb said:


> That's very helpful. Thanks! I've bookmarked that site in case I ever need it.


If you just need a proxy account, torguard.net is a bit cheaper after coupon. Their yearly price is $46 but they have 50% off sales all the time.


----------



## bareyb

logic88 said:


> If you just need a proxy account, torguard.net is a bit cheaper after coupon. Their yearly price is $46 but they have 50% off sales all the time.


Thanks. I added that one too.


----------



## 2004raptor

I've been using Torguard for around a year or so. no issues. But I haven't seen any 50% off deals. I'll definitely look around for some.


----------



## Robin

2004raptor said:


> I've been using Torguard for around a year or so. no issues. But I haven't seen any 50% off deals. I'll definitely look around for some.


There was one this summer, I locked it in. :up:


----------



## Steveknj

Chrome has this plug-in/extension that, when you open a new tab, you can have it default to showing you your TV calender (plug in the shows you watch). On the tab are links to where you could download the torrent for that show. Now I NEVER use torrents, for legal as well as practical reasons such as the unreliability of the torrent you are downloading. So, since I had this extension on Chrome and the torrents were staring me in the face, I figured what the heck and downloaded one. Wouldn't you know it, that as soon as I downloaded one (an episode of Game of Thrones, and yes I have a sub for HBO), I got a virus/trojan. Now I remember why I never did this in the first place. It's just too much of a crapshoot, especially these days when there are so many legal and safer options (especially for HBO).


----------



## MikeMar

How did you get a virus? Every torrent or usenet or anything I download is JUST the movie file itself. Never gotten a virus


----------



## gchance

I stay away from public torrents as much as possible, and if I do use them, try to go with trusted sources.

Greg


----------



## mrdazzo7

Been using StrongVPN for years with no issue but today I got this email:



> Please note we have received a DMCA notification regarding the IP your VPN account uses. File sharing of copyright material is a violation of our Policies and USA Federal law. We understand that computers can be infected with a virus and cause these kinds of complaints to be generated. Please check your system for any software that could be causing this problem. We would have to disable your account if the activity continues. No action will be taken at this time, but if the DMCA complaints continue it will be with great regret on our part to deactivate your account.


It's from HBO because I downloaded an episode of Banshee a couple of weeks ago. What's interesting is I have used EZTV for years to catch up on missed episodes, or if I got in to a show late and needed to catch up before a new season, etc, and never had an issues. There is usually an "HD" version and standard version of each ep of each show but this time there just a 1.2GB HD version so I grabbed that... so it's curious that that's the one that got dinged.

And w\hen I signed into get the info I saw another one from 2012 that I never knew about, from when I grabbed the pilot of Alphas and what's interesting is, again, that was a 1.2GB HD file. I only grabbed it because I had seen a commercial for the new season and it looked liked something I'd want to watch but before I requested the discs from BBV, I wanted to see if I liked the show. Not worth it!! lol.

So now I'm totally paranoid about downloading anything. I didn't even think the VPN company kept logs of your activity so didn't know they could connect stuff like that back to a specific user when they get the DCMA notice. I mean I guess it's good because my info (or whoever's connection I'm on) isn't showing up with the provider but still, I wouldn't do it if I thought someone could get in trouble.

Does Private Internet Access keep logs? It's funny because all I really grab is TV shows when I need to - I don't download 100 movies a month (or ever), don't download music... it is what it is I guess. Wondering if I should switch VPN providers now (although at least they're cool about it for the most part).


----------



## logic88

I've seen a few complaints about StrongVPN and DMCAs.

Torguard claims that they don't keep logs.

https://torguard.net/blog/trust-torguard-vpn-service/

YMMV, of course.


----------



## kdmorse

StrongVPN makes no promises about your Torrent privacy, in fact, quite the opposite. They do keep logs, they tell you they keep logs, and they'll cough em up to DMCA requests without a moments hesitation, while at the same time threatening to cancel your VPN account.


----------



## john4200

logic88 said:


> I've seen a few complaints about StrongVPN and DMCAs.
> 
> Torguard claims that they don't keep logs.
> 
> https://torguard.net/blog/trust-torguard-vpn-service/
> 
> YMMV, of course.


Hmmm, isn't blocking "the infringing protocol in its entirety" problematic for users?



> If TorGuard were to receive a DMCA takedown notice or European equivalent, how are these handled?
> 
> TorGuard complies immediately (24 hours or less) with all DMCA takedown notices. Since its impossible for us to locate which user on the server is actually responsible for the violation, we block the infringing protocol in its entirety, whatever it may be  Kazaa, HTTP, Jabber, Citrix, Bittorrent, FTP, Gnucleus, eDonkey2000, ect. This ensures the content in violation is immediately removed from that server and no longer active on our network.


----------



## logic88

john4200 said:


> Hmmm, isn't blocking "the infringing protocol in its entirety" problematic for users?


On that server, at least. You can switch to another server. I haven't counted but from an eye-ball estimate, they have more than 25 to choose from.


----------



## john4200

logic88 said:


> On that server, at least. You can switch to another server. I haven't counted but from an eye-ball estimate, they have more than 25 to choose from.


But if one person gets it blocked completely, then isn't it likely that all 25+ servers are now blocked due to DMCA takedown requests over the past few months? Or does the block go away after a short time?


----------



## logic88

john4200 said:


> But if one person gets it blocked completely, then isn't it likely that all 25+ servers are now blocked due to DMCA takedown requests over the past few months? Or does the block go away after a short time?


I kinda expect that the DMCA block goes away after a short time. Otherwise, I don't see how they could possibly spin up enough new servers.

I've used them for almost a year now and haven't had any major issues. A few hiccups here and there but overall, I'm satisfied.


----------



## 2004raptor

I've been having issues for months. Sometimes, I'll add a torrent and it downloads in no time. Other times it will sit there idle for days and then all of a sudden I'll notice it's finished. These are typically from the same public tracker.

So, today, for the heck of it I changed the port address inside uTorrent. Then, opened that port on my router. 2 of the files that were sitting there for at least a week started to immediately download. One was 3 months old. 

Is there any explanation for this? Should I change the port every so often??? Just not something I've ever needed to do before.


----------



## 2004raptor

Just a quick update but this may be stretching the subject of this thread.

I failed to mention that I use Torguard's Proxy for utorrent. I emailed tech support to ask them if they knew if their service could be contributing to the issue. Long story short, he mentioned something about comcast and sock something or another. I don't kow.

Then he recommend I switch tho their VPN service. He said he would do it at no additional charge. 

I agreed and he did everything on his end. So, I'm connected to a server in NY which is the closest to me on their list. But my speeds are all over the place. dropping way down to 100kB/s and then back up to over 1MB/s. But it's mostly the lower numbers. If I disconnect from NY, it rockets back up to over 2MB/s. 
I have no idea waht the deal is.


----------



## logic88

What version of uTorrent are you using? I had a lot of problems with the latest version so I ended up loading an older version that TVTorrents recommended.


----------



## 2004raptor

logic88 said:


> What version of uTorrent are you using? I had a lot of problems with the latest version so I ended up loading an older version that TVTorrents recommended.


3.3.2.

It prompts me to upgrade but I seem to recall the last upgrade is when I had other issues. I can't remember exactly though.

I might try and dig around for an older version.


----------



## 2004raptor

This just doesn't make sense. I had 2 files that have been sitting since yesterday. I have tried to Start and Force Start. Tried updating trackers, etc. Nothing.

I changed the port in uTorrent Preferences and forwarded the same port on my router and instantly they started.


----------



## logic88

2004raptor said:


> 3.3.2.
> 
> It prompts me to upgrade but I seem to recall the last upgrade is when I had other issues. I can't remember exactly though.
> 
> I might try and dig around for an older version.


TVT bans uTorrent v3 for their trackers. They want you to use 2.2.1.

IIRC, I had problems with v3 myself. I ended up using Deluge for awhile before switching to uTorrent 2.2.1.


----------



## stinkbomb1020

I'm fairly new to the whole torrent thing...YES I've been living under a rock!
I have a question(s): Does enabling the encryption feature(s) in torrent programs such as Azureus NOT insure that DMCA notifications of copyright infringement are NOT sent to one's ISP? The encryption option has worked for me thus far to keep everything "secret" if there is such a thing or at least it has worked to keep me from getting a notice from my ISP. Have I been just lucky so far? About 2 years of good luck?


----------



## logic88

stinkbomb1020 said:


> I have a question(s): Does enabling the encryption feature(s) in torrent programs such as Azureus NOT insure that DMCA notifications of copyright infringement are NOT sent to one's ISP? The encryption option has worked for me thus far to keep everything "secret" if there is such a thing or at least it has worked to keep me from getting a notice from my ISP. Have I been just lucky so far? About 2 years of good luck?


AFAIK, the encryption feature is to hide BT packets from traffic shapers, which some ISPs use to throttle speeds if it detects that you're using BT.

It doesn't do anything to hide your IP in the swarm.


----------



## cheesesteak

I couldn't download any torrents after upgrading to the current uTorrent 3.4 version. I can't remember the error message. I think it mentioned an illegal path within the torrent. I found an old install of uTorrent on my hard drive and installed it. It's version 2.02. Is there a reliable place to get a more recent version of uTorrent that is just uTorrent and not filled with crap that wants to redirect my home page or install useless menu toolbars etc... ?


----------



## TampaThunder

cheesesteak said:


> I couldn't download any torrents after upgrading to the current uTorrent 3.4 version. I can't remember the error message. I think it mentioned an illegal path within the torrent. I found an old install of uTorrent on my hard drive and installed it. It's version 2.02. Is there a reliable place to get a more recent version of uTorrent that is just uTorrent and not filled with crap that wants to redirect my home page or install useless menu toolbars etc... ?


I download from a lot of trackers and most do not allow the use of uTorrent 3.4 so you might want to check to see if that is your problem. In any event if you're looking for any old version of uTorrent the best place to go is oldapps.com.


----------



## Allanon

Let me preface this by stating that I live in the Texas Panhandle and we get weather alerts on all network channels at the slightest hint of wind, tornado, rain, snow, flood, dust, or fire. And they cover most of the screen with a big map and a big red scrolling banner at the bottom which makes it almost impossible to enjoy a show. So when that happens I will go to the Internet to download a show without weather alerts.

I used torrent clients for a while but started to get copyright notices from the content providers. So I switched to NZB files using the Usenet Newsgroups but my ISP drop support. So I found BitTheif which downloads torrents without sharing. Since I've been using it I haven't received any copyright notices. It's a bandwidth hog but it works.

Recently I've started to use Icefilms which streams content plus provides a direct download link.


----------



## Malcontent

Allanon said:


> So I switched to NZB files using the Usenet Newsgroups but my ISP drop support.


Just a FYI,

You can buy a usenet block from a usenet provider (like Blocknews.net). It's a one off charge and the usenet blocks don't expire from lack of use. Blocks are pretty cheap considering your usage level.


----------



## Allanon

Malcontent said:


> Just a FYI,
> 
> You can buy a usenet block from a usenet provider (like Blocknews.net). It's a one off charge and the usenet blocks don't expire from lack of use. Blocks are pretty cheap considering your usage level.


I will not spend extra money to download a video that I already paid for when subscribing to cable and was ruined by local channels putting weather on it. I find BitThief and Icefilms convenient and easy enough to use.

But my problem might be going away since last weekend my Tivo HD hard drive died and instead of getting a new one I went to my cable provider and got a Tivo premiere and Tivo Mini. They install it tomorrow and I'm hoping they have recent network shows in their On Demand section.


----------



## MikeMar

Allanon said:


> I will not spend extra money to download a video that I already paid for when subscribing to cable and was ruined by local channels putting weather on it. I find BitThief and Icefilms convenient and easy enough to use.
> 
> But my problem might be going away since last weekend my Tivo HD hard drive died and instead of getting a new one I went to my cable provider and got a Tivo premiere and Tivo Mini. They install it tomorrow and I'm hoping they have recent network shows in their On Demand section.


What's funny is that you pay for a DVR to do the exact same thing

Just pointing that out, but fully understand the though process, just got a snicker from me

(Moral/ethics/legality aside)


----------



## Swirl_Junkie

Has anyone seen this Tvrage.com site? They seem to be streaming shows from everywhere. Even ones that just premiered on Hulu yesterday. It's the first I've seen it. Kind of like popcorn time, but for tv shows. I'm not endorsing it, I was just looking for a torrent, and it popped up.


----------



## Hcour

This thread appears to be a potpourri of BT subjects so I thought I'd ask my question here:

I'm using uTorrent 1.8.2. I need to downgrade my broadband connection. The cable company tells me the new speed will be 2 Mbps. I need to configure uTorrent for the lower bandwidth connection. The uTorrent Speed Guide only has choices for bandwidth speed in "k" or "Mbit".

Could someone tell me how much 2 Mbps converts to in "k" or "Mbit" so I can properly configure uTorrent?

Thanks much!


----------



## cheesesteak

Are there security risks in using an old version of uTorrent?


----------



## Azlen

Hcour said:


> This thread appears to be a potpourri of BT subjects so I thought I'd ask my question here:
> 
> I'm using uTorrent 1.8.2. I need to downgrade my broadband connection. The cable company tells me the new speed will be 2 Mbps. I need to configure uTorrent for the lower bandwidth connection. The uTorrent Speed Guide only has choices for bandwidth speed in "k" or "Mbit".
> 
> Could someone tell me how much 2 Mbps converts to in "k" or "Mbit" so I can properly configure uTorrent?
> 
> Thanks much!


Mbps = Megabits per second which is also Mbit so 2 Mbps = 2 Mbit.


----------



## Azlen

cheesesteak said:


> Are there security risks in using an old version of uTorrent?


No. Most private trackers recommend old versions, especially compared with some of the newest versions.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Azlen said:


> Mbps = Megabits per second which is also Mbit so 2 Mbps = 2 Mbit.


Although if that's the upload speed I've found bittorrent seems to work more reliably for me if I cap it to use no more than 85% of my upload. If I let it use 100% the download seems to surge and choke. So I'd set it to 1.7. (But YMMV)


----------



## Hcour

Jonathan_S said:


> Although if that's the upload speed I've found bittorrent seems to work more reliably for me if I cap it to use no more than 85% of my upload. If I let it use 100% the download seems to surge and choke. So I'd set it to 1.7. (But YMMV)


How would I do that? It only gives me a choice of 2Mbit, 10Mbit, etc. How would I set it to just 1.7? Thanks.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Hcour said:


> How would I do that? It only gives me a choice of 2Mbit, 10Mbit, etc. How would I set it to just 1.7? Thanks.


It's been quote a while since it set it up, but I _thought_ I remembered utorrent having a freeform entry box to enter a speed.

But I could be wrong; maybe it was a dropdown... I have a lot more upload so I wouldn't have needed to be so precise; any option around 20 mbit would have been fine for me.

If 2 mbit is as low as it goes than I guess pick that. If it has a lower option (like 1 mbit) I'd experiment to see which works better for you in practice. I suspect the "surging" from allowing it to go effectively unthrottled will still be less impact that capping it at 50%.
Sorry I can offer more specific help.


----------



## Hcour

Yeah, this version only has a dropdown. I don't seem to be having any problems at 2 mbit so far. Thanks.


----------



## kdmorse

These screenshots are supposed to be from 1.8.2:










I seem to remember a 'General' page, where you use a pulldown to specify your line in gross terms. Then a detailed page where you can set your individual upload and download limits.

But I don't have 1.8.2 on me to validate....


----------



## 2004raptor

2004raptor said:


> This just doesn't make sense. I had 2 files that have been sitting since yesterday. I have tried to Start and Force Start. Tried updating trackers, etc. Nothing.
> 
> I changed the port in uTorrent Preferences and forwarded the same port on my router and instantly they started.


Happened again today. 

All on a public tracker and I have installed utorrent 2.2.1. A ton of seeders so that's not the issue.


----------



## logic88

2004raptor said:


> Happened again today.
> 
> All on a public tracker and I have installed utorrent 2.2.1. A ton of seeders so that's not the issue.


I see this problem sometimes but a restart of the uTorrent client usually resolves it. It's probably a proxy problem but I haven't tried another proxy service to see if it's limited to Torguard or not.


----------



## Hcour

Sad news for fans of Brit TV torrents: ZXCV (formerly The Box) is shutting down.

Man, I'm really gonna miss ZXCV.


----------



## wprager

How is this thread still going? Seriously! Is like it should be renamed "That bit torrent, she's pretty fat."


----------



## pteronaut

Hcour said:


> Sad news for fans of Brit TV torrents: ZXCV (formerly The Box) is shutting down. Everyone there seems to be flocking to another UK site, ******, currently with open sign-ups.
> 
> Man, I'm really gonna miss ZXCV. Hope ****** is as good.


Of course it's not shutting down, it's just re-branding and shedding those members that the administration now deems unworthy.

Just like they did to the members of TheBox that they left behind.


----------



## Hcour

pteronaut said:


> Of course it's not shutting down, it's just re-branding and shedding those members that the administration now deems unworthy.
> 
> Just like they did to the members of TheBox that they left behind.


I've been a member since 2008, my ratio regularly hovers around 1.5, I seed around 50 torrents 24/7.

You're telling me I've been deemed "unworthy"?


----------



## pteronaut

Hcour said:


> I've been a member since 2008, my ratio regularly hovers around 1.5, I seed around 50 torrents 24/7.
> 
> You're telling me I've been deemed "unworthy"?


I was a member of TheBox with a ratio of 4+, seeded a fair amount well past completion, never caused a ruckus in forum, and generally a good citizen, never got an invite to ZXCV (infact, until your post I never knew it's identity, which I'm assuming that not letting it's identity be known was one of the rules, as I couldn't find the ID of the site for want of trying when I originally heard of the 1st rebrand)


----------



## JohnB1000

ZXCV invited EVERY Box member via a PM to the Box account just after it stopped seeding. I think they are closed now (they may come back of course). 

As much as anything I used it to learn what was on the TV. 

Any other suggestions for good sources for UK TV shows ?


----------



## ewolfr

I see that the website for zxcv is now dead, but looking at my torrents the tracker is still active. Did anyone see on the forums how much longer they would leave the tracker up and alive?

The only place I know of right now for UK tv shows with open registration is *****

I just hope being so open right now doesn't mean they will be next in line to fall. I've lost uknova, and thebox twice. Not too sure where I would get my fix next. I guess a VPN would likely be the next step in order to stream from overseas to here in the US.


----------



## JohnB1000

Probably best not to mention the site, I think it's against the rules but I did get in 

Streaming is just not the same. I think newsgroups would be good but I love the way things were cataloged at Box, so easy to find whatever was on that day.


----------



## 2004raptor

2004raptor said:


> This just doesn't make sense. I had 2 files that have been sitting since yesterday. I have tried to Start and Force Start. Tried updating trackers, etc. Nothing.
> 
> I changed the port in uTorrent Preferences and forwarded the same port on my router and instantly they started.


Still going through this issue. I have a fresh install of windows 8.1 (was on windows 7, so I know i know it's not an OS issue). I "downgraded" to utorrent 2.2.1 (build 25302). Not sure what else to try. Could it be my actual router? I really don't want to replace it. No newer official firmware but I do see dd-wrt is available. I've never messed with anything other than stock firmware. 
Any other ideas?


----------



## logic88

That's a weird one. Are you using torrents from just one site? Or do all torrents have this problem? Both private and public trackers?

Maybe try a public Linux distro torrent without the proxy to see if that works OK? Then start testing various combinations to see what breaks things?


----------



## 2004raptor

99% of what I get is from a public site. It's weird because since I installed win 8.1 I have downloaded ~10 or so files with no issue. Then all of a sudden this one file had the issue.


----------



## 2004raptor

Another update of weirdness. 

Went to piratebay and downloaded three torrents. All had plenty of seeds and all were over 1GB (not that that matters).

Two of them downloaded within no time. Third one was stuck on zero. Changed my port in uTorrrent and opened that port in my Linksys config. Instantly started downloading.


----------



## Anubys

Any idea what is going on with TVtorrents.com? the site doesn't seem to exist anymore...


----------



## john4200

Lots of rumors about what happened. No official post. One person said they talked to the owners on irc and that it is an extended outage caused by ISP downtime which convinced them to do some site maintenance. If that person is correct, I don't understand why they don't post something on twitter about it, so take that with a grain of salt.

EDIT:

They tweeted last night: "Looking for a new hosting solution. Thanks for your patience."


----------



## kcarl75

Does anyone have a good eBook site they wouldn't mind PM'ing me? Can be torrent, newsgroup, or the "rapidshare" kind. The one I've been using is not updating as much anymore.


----------



## Ment

MyAnonamouse is probably the most accessible ebook private tracker with Bibliotik a tier above that. Don't have invites to either tho.


----------



## kcarl75

Thanks. If anyone did have an invite for either, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## mrdbdigital

Anyone have an invite for Demonoid? I could sure use one if anyone can spare one.

Thanks!


----------



## robojerk

mrdbdigital said:


> Anyone have an invite for Demonoid? I could sure use one if anyone can spare one.
> 
> Thanks!


I looked and didn't have any invite codes, Demonoid sometimes doesn't issue invites for a long time.


----------



## Azlen

robojerk said:


> I looked and didn't have any invite codes, Demonoid sometimes doesn't issue invites for a long time.


Did you look in your control panel? Should be in the first section.


----------



## robojerk

Azlen said:


> Did you look in your control panel? Should be in the first section.


That's exactly what I did. No invite code available.


----------



## Azlen

robojerk said:


> That's exactly what I did. No invite code available.


Hmmmm. Mine has a button at the bottom that says "Create a new invitation code"
I never really use demonoid so I have no idea why I would be able to do that.


----------



## logic88

Are you trying to submit a torrent? AFAIK, Demonoid doesn't require a login to grab a torrent for downloading.


----------



## pteronaut

logic88 said:


> Are you trying to submit a torrent? AFAIK, Demonoid doesn't require a login to grab a torrent for downloading.












Which makes me more suspicious in using the site as the items that I have grabbed from the 'New' Demonoid have all been spread across multiple public trackers.


----------



## logic88

Huh. I've never encountered that dialog. I guess I either don't grab that many torrents or they track by cookies (I auto-clear cookies after each browser session).


----------



## pteronaut

I've grabbed only one from Demonoid this week, and I was logged in that time (I logged out to see if being a member was a requirement).


----------



## robojerk

If you have a torrent link from demonoid you could try deleting the demonoid tracker info from the torrent in your client. If you have PEX or DHT enabled in your client it will likely find peers and start downloading..


----------



## ACoolDude

mrdbdigital said:


> Anyone have an invite for Demonoid? I could sure use one if anyone can spare one.
> 
> Thanks!


If you still need one PM me. I have one available.


----------



## ACoolDude

What are some good VPNs? 

From a quick search, Private Internet Access and TorGuard seem highly regarded. (requirements OSX, Android, possibly IOS in near future)

ETA: and am I really looking for a Torrent Proxy or VPN (mostly do not want a TV show I missed to get me reported, but thinking I want to proxy all of my traffic) - do most VPN plans allow torrenting? Torguard VPN includes torrents and they have a separate Torrent option, but Private Internet Access doesn't seem to mention torrenting.

Sorry for the dumb questions but this is the "Like I'm 5" thread


----------



## dswallow

ACoolDude said:


> What are some good VPNs?
> 
> From a quick search, Private Internet Access and TorGuard seem highly regarded. (requirements OSX, Android, possibly IOS in near future)


I would easily recommend WiTopia (https://www.witopia.com/products/). I've used the personalVPN Pro product for a couple years now.


----------



## mwhip

Got my first copyright letter from AT&T of course it was something from a public torrent site not a private tracker site. 

Time to look into newsgroups. Don't we have a how-to thread on that?


----------



## logic88

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=468788

With Black Friday coming up, I expect many proxy services to be offering discounts. Torguard was selling yearly proxy subs for $23 last year on BF.


----------



## mwhip

Please ignore.


----------



## logic88

logic88 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=468788
> 
> With Black Friday coming up, I expect many proxy services to be offering discounts. Torguard was selling yearly proxy subs for $23 last year on BF.


PSA: Torguard is having their 50% sale now. $23/year for the proxy service or $29/year for the VPN service.

http://slickdeals.net/f/7411050-tor...6-12-2-14-50-off-vpn-proxy-email-dns-now-live


----------



## DavidTigerFan

so if i get the VPN service, i just have to set up the vpn and my isp cant see what im doing, right?


----------



## logic88

Yeah, everything that goes over the VPN tunnel is encrypted. This includes web, mail, etc.

Or if you just need to hide torrent traffic, you can use the proxy service.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Question about uTorrent: I want to move the .torrents and files to a different folder once I've finished watching, but the files are still seeding. How do I tell uTorrent about the new location of a .torrent and data for a single entry when it's different from the normal default location for .torrents and downloaded files?


----------



## logic88

It's been a little while but I think the .torrent file doesn't matter since it's already loaded.

I believe you can stop the torrent and then use the "Advanced -> Set Download Location..." to set a new folder. Then do a "Force Re-Check".


----------



## DevdogAZ

logic88 said:


> It's been a little while but I think the .torrent file doesn't matter since it's already loaded.
> 
> I believe you can stop the torrent and then use the "Advanced -> Set Download Location..." to set a new folder. Then do a "Force Re-Check".


Thanks, that worked. Unfortunately, I have to delete the torrent from the list and then reload it from the new folder where it's now located, and in doing so, I lose the credit for whatever amount I've previously seeded. Oh well.


----------



## logic88

DevdogAZ said:


> Thanks, that worked. Unfortunately, I have to delete the torrent from the list and then reload it from the new folder where it's now located, and in doing so, I lose the credit for whatever amount I've previously seeded. Oh well.


That's odd. I don't recall having any problems with reseeding from a new file location. Which site is this? I've reseeded from new locations (and new VMs) for IPTorrents and TVTorrents (when they were around).


----------



## JohnB1000

In what way are you losing credit? Isn't the credit already counted on the site you use.


----------



## DevdogAZ

logic88 said:


> That's odd. I don't recall having any problems with reseeding from a new file location. Which site is this? I've reseeded from new locations (and new VMs) for IPTorrents and TVTorrents (when they were around).





JohnB1000 said:


> In what way are you losing credit? Isn't the credit already counted on the site you use.


I'm re-seeding just fine and I'm getting credit on the tracker sites. I'm just talking about locally. I have uTorrent set to seed until it's seeded twice as much as was downloaded, and by deleting these torrents and reloading them from the new location, they're showing as if I haven't seeding anything previously. Not a big deal, just a minor annoyance.


----------



## waynomo

Share ratio.


----------



## JohnB1000

But in end this means your share ratio is better


----------



## JohnB1000

I'm having a problem I mentioned in another thread. Looking for ideas.

My uTorrent client is configured to work with TVChaos, it works fine for them. In the past it always worked with TVTorrents and random stuff off the net. However now I am really struggling with files others are not having issues with.

I tried to download all the eps of Homeland. After many many restarts I finally got them all down but I have no idea how.

Most torrents I load show either zero seeds or they show a lot of seeds buit non actually download.

I did put a new router in about 2 months ago. I have tried with AV and Spybot disabled.

Looking for ideas ?


----------



## robojerk

JohnB1000 said:


> My uTorrent client is configured to work with TVChaos


What does that mean?? I went to the website to see if they had recommended settings or something however I just see a login page.

Assuming your torrrent program is not setup in some broken way just for 1 tracker.
I usually try to download a linux iso to see if see if somehow something is blocking my bittorrent service/app.
http://torrents.fedoraproject.org

If that fails, try a different torrent app (Transmission-Qt Portable, or qBittorrent Portable). I linked portable apps so you can delete them once your done with them and no lingering files/settings stay on your PC. Or you can save them to a thumb drive for future reference or troubleshooting.

If that fails try on a different PC (Another reason for the portable app). If that fails its your router.

If it works on a different PC you need to figure out what on your PC is blocking it.

Firewall
AV
etc


----------



## mm2margaret

Off topic post.

But if anyone's into VPN, its $40/year at private vpn access. I use them and pretty happy, and that price is a good one.


----------



## scandia101

mm2margaret said:


> Off topic post.
> 
> But if anyone's into VPN, its $40/year at private vpn access. I use them and pretty happy, and that price is a good one.


I had oatmeal for breakfast on Saturday


----------



## Boston Fan

mm2margaret said:


> Off topic post. But if anyone's into VPN, its $40/year at private vpn access. I use them and pretty happy, and that price is a good one.


 Thanks! I appreciate the heads-up.


----------



## JohnB1000

For the record TVTorrents is officially dead.

Always better to try to be helpful I think.


----------



## waynomo

mm2margaret said:


> Off topic post.
> 
> But if anyone's into VPN, its $40/year at private vpn access. I use them and pretty happy, and that price is a good one.


How much do they usually charge?


----------



## David Platt

Is there any kind of plug-in for uTorrent on a Mac to automatically unRAR a file when it's done downloading? It's really annoying that with tvtorrents now gone for good that most of the private trackers I download from require that everything be uploaded as RAR files.


----------



## Ment

waynomo said:


> How much do they usually charge?


PIA had a Christmas sale at $32 a year so $40 is a regular sale to me.


----------



## 2004raptor

utorrent/router question. In the port forwarding of my router, I can set a range of ports. But in the utorrent software itself there is a place for only one port to be entered, not a range. Am I missing something?


BTW using utorrent 2.2.1.


----------



## kdmorse

uTorrent (and Bittorrent in general) only uses one inbound port.


----------



## mm2margaret

waynomo said:


> How much do they usually charge?


Sorry for not responding sooner, have been busy. Normal charge is around the usual $60-70.....for a VPN, $40 for a whole year is a good price, based on my research....


----------



## 2004raptor

kdmorse said:


> uTorrent (and Bittorrent in general) only uses one inbound port.


Thanks.

I was researching some things earlier and ran across someone saying you need at least one port opened per file you download.

No big deal, just wanted to try and see if it helped.


----------



## waynomo

When downloading any torrent Malewarebytes constantly warns of malicious web sites.

How do you all usually respond to these warnings?


----------



## robojerk

waynomo said:


> When downloading any torrent Malewarebytes constantly warns of malicious web sites.
> 
> How do you all usually respond to these warnings?


I'm assuming your downloading a .torrent file that your client users to connect to the swarm. If the web site offers magnet links that will be best.

I don't use that av product so I'm not sure.


----------



## Azlen

waynomo said:


> When downloading any torrent Malewarebytes constantly warns of malicious web sites.
> 
> How do you all usually respond to these warnings?


Ignore it. Malwarebytes pretty much flags all torrent sites as malicious.


----------



## 2004raptor

Got a new router due to other issues and I'm not sure if I have everything set up correctly. I do have my port in uTorrent open on my router. So I know that's good. My speeds aren't that great though. I have a file that has over 8700 seeders but in Utorrent I only show one person that has 100%. Shouldn't there be tons???

Any other things I can check to get my speed up?


----------



## logic88

Does uTorrent show that you are connectable?

You can always check using some Linux ISO torrents. They're usually well seeded and have pretty good transfer speeds.


----------



## 2004raptor

logic88 said:


> Does uTorrent show that you are connectable?
> 
> You can always check using some Linux ISO torrents. They're usually well seeded and have pretty good transfer speeds.


I'm not sure what you mean by connectable? As I said, it was downloading but there's no way it should be that slow.

And my comcast speeds are pretty decent. 57 Mbs or so download.


----------



## stellie93

Anybody know where EZTV has been this week? I got their torrents from another place, but can't go to eztv?


----------



## scandia101

I haven't had any problems with eztv all week. My bookmark is for eztv.it but that gets redirected to eztv.ch.


----------



## stellie93

Thanks--I found it. Mine just sent me to a search engine which was no help. What would I do without you guys.....


----------



## Ment

Ment said:


> PIA had a Christmas sale at $32 a year so $40 is a regular sale to me.


PIA has another VPN sale this time for Valentines. $32 for Valentines


----------



## 2004raptor

Looks like kicka$$ torrents site is down. I know alot of you all use private trackers but are there any good public trackers around?


----------



## Malcontent

2004raptor said:


> Looks like kicka$$ torrents site is down. I know alot of you all use private trackers but are there any good public trackers around?


I don't torrent but I've heard that it might be reachable using the domain:

kickass.to


----------



## robojerk

There's also rarbg.com


----------



## Boston Fan

2004raptor said:


> Looks like kicka$$ torrents site is down. I know alot of you all use private trackers but are there any good public trackers around?





Malcontent said:


> I don't torrent but I've heard that it might be reachable using the domain: kickass.to


Yes - it was available and running fine within hours of going down (which was several days ago) at kickass.to.


----------



## ufo4sale

Are there any site like TV torrents that groups shows together by season?


----------



## 2004raptor

Malcontent said:


> I don't torrent but I've heard that it might be reachable using the domain:
> 
> kickass.to


that just goes to kickass.so



robojerk said:


> There's also rarbg.com


thank.


----------



## TeddS

http://showrss.info

Go there, sign up for a free account, add shows you're interested in. Then you can go back daily to see what shows have arrived and click directly on the torrent link for them. You can also go in to the listing for each show, although I don't think they retain every link for every episode forever - just for a few weeks or couple of months.

You're supposed to be able to create a custom RSS feed of your shows too, but that hasn't been working perfectly for me lately - seems like new shows I add aren't on my RSS feed. Not complaining - otherwise the service is good.


----------



## Boston Fan

2004raptor said:


> that just goes to kickass.so


That's odd. Connects right to kickass.to for me. Try clearing your cache?


----------



## Boston Fan

TeddS said:


> http://showrss.info Go there, sign up for a free account, add shows you're interested in. Then you can go back daily to see what shows have arrived and click directly on the torrent link for them. You can also go in to the listing for each show, although I don't think they retain every link for every episode forever - just for a few weeks or couple of months. You're supposed to be able to create a custom RSS feed of your shows too, but that hasn't been working perfectly for me lately - seems like new shows I add aren't on my RSS feed. Not complaining - otherwise the service is good.


Thanks - I'll give that to me a try. I also really like the Duckie TV Chrome plugin. Has many of these same features.


----------



## Malcontent

2004raptor said:


> that just goes to kickass.so


The Admins of Kickass lost the Domain kickass.so

Kickass.to is the new working Domain and loads just fine for me and others.


----------



## 2004raptor

Boston Fan said:


> That's odd. Connects right to kickass.to for me. Try clearing your cache?


Thanks. Clearing cookies worked.


----------



## Malcontent

*STEAM CENSORS KICKASS.TO MENTIONS IN CHAT CLIENT*

http://torrentfreak.com/steam-censors-kickass-mentions-chat-client-150214/



> Steam users who want to discuss the latest news about the torrent site KickassTorrents may notice that their chats are censored. The popular instant messaging service is sending all mentions of the Kickass.to domain into a black hole, while warning that other torrent sites are potentially malicious.





> Interestingly, it appears that Steam doesnt want its users to talk about certain topics. When the popular torrent site KickassTorrents went offline earlier this week, one Steam user noticed that his messages on the topic were being censored.
> 
> There is no warning or blocked message notification. The messages simply disappeared, we were told.


----------



## KungFuCow

Is anyone using a seedbox? If so, who are you using and do you feel it makes you reasonably anonymous? Seems like to me it would make you less anonymous.


----------



## robojerk

I'm not, but from how I've seen them described is that a seedbox is a private torrent client/server (in a different country?) that you control. Then you connect to it via ftp or something (sftp, http, https) to download the files from your seedbox.

Without a seedbox, when you download something via torrent your IP address is broadcasted in the swarm which is how the copyrights holders or MPAA catch you. By using a seedbox you never connect to the swarm, your seedbox does in a country with ambiguous or non existent copyright laws does.


----------



## Azlen

KungFuCow said:


> Is anyone using a seedbox? If so, who are you using and do you feel it makes you reasonably anonymous? Seems like to me it would make you less anonymous.


I use a seedbox from seedboxes.cc and would definitely recommend to anyone interested in getting one. You really need to use them in conjunction with private trackers though as most seedboxes have rules in place regarding the usage of public trackers. Many take bitcoin payments if you want another layer of anonymity.


----------



## The Spud

I just signed up yesterday for a seedbox with Feral Hosting based on Reddit recommendations.

I get most of my stuff from Usenet, but some things were easier to find on torrents. The seedbox was very easy to setup and in less than 24 hours it has uploaded over 50gb and I have a ratio of over 7.


----------



## Ment

Yeah I've used several seedbox companies before and Feral is top notch. ByteSizedHosting is also good but my peering connection to my ISP to them is not so I can't use their Plex streaming feature to its utmost.


----------



## KungFuCow

Anyone got any private tracker invites theyd be willing to share? I have some Usenet indexing invites I can reciprocate with. My only semi private tracker is demonoid. Ive never really been into torrents but Ive come to discover its a better choice for TV shows.


----------



## stellie93

So eztv is down again, or has it changed the address again? I used *****at to get eztv torrents and I'm drowning in nasty popups.


----------



## Malcontent

*uTorrent Quietly Installs Cryptocurrency Miner*

http://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-quietly-installs-riskware-bitcoin-miner-users-report-150306/



> Many users of the popular BitTorrent client uTorrent are complaining about it silently installing a cryptocurrency miner with a recent update. The Epic Scale tool, which slows down host computers, is reportedly being installed without consent and for some is particularly hard to remove.





> The complaints mention the Epic Scale tool, a piece of software that generates revenue through cryptocurrency mining. To do so, it uses the host computers CPU cycles.
> 
> Epic Scale is flagged by many anti-virus vendors. However, it has been included with uTorrent for several weeks already, without any significant complaints. However, starting this week many users reported that the software was installed without any notification.





> The silent install appears to happen selectively, and not on all machines. TF had confirmation from various sides and with screenshots of every step of the install process where no Epic Scale screen appeared. In one case, the opt-out screen was eventually shown after several re-installs.


----------



## rambler

stellie93 said:


> So eztv is down again, or has it changed the address again? I used *****at to get eztv torrents and I'm drowning in nasty popups.


try https://eztv-proxy.net/


----------



## stellie93

thanks--I'm still getting a popup, but not as nasty a variety.


----------



## robojerk

stellie93 said:


> ... I'm drowning in nasty popups.


Adblock Plus or µBlock?


----------



## stellie93

Maybe I'll try adblock plus--sure this is safe? Thanks.


----------



## robojerk

stellie93 said:


> Maybe I'll try adblock plus--sure this is safe? Thanks.


In my opinion, ABP (AdBlock Plus) and µBlock are pretty safe. Both have a pretty good user base, and the source code is open so those that are paranoid like yourself can look for issues.

There are key difference between the two:
ABP is is meant to block ads. You can "subscribe" to lists of known ad distributors and after you subscribe the ads from those sources will be blocked. ABP however does accept money from Google, Yahoo!, Amazon, and a couple of other to whitelist certain ads. However these ads need to meet a criteria. You can white list certain sites if you want to see the ads to support them financially, or if the site is written in a way to not work if the ads aren't shown.

µBlock is an element blocker (meant so you can block anything for any reason), that supports the same subscription list as ABP. It claims (so far I definitely agree) to use far less memory (RAM) than ABP and as a result makes keeps the browser responsive over a long period of use. Since it's an element blocker it's meant to block more than ads (however if you only subscribe to ad block lists that's all it will do). You can block social elements like Facebook/Google+ elements that those sites use to track your browsing behavior. You can white list sites just like ABP.

If you're going to websites that have tons of ads that are NSFW (Not Safe For Work) I would definitely suggest using one of the above. Also I'm paranoid and ads of that nature have been known to contain malicious things (Adobe Flash Exploits, java script exploits, etc) to do bad things yo your PC.


----------



## KungFuCow

Kind of OT but AdMuncher went free a while back. I have never found an ad blocker as good as Ad Muncher.


----------



## super dave

Malcontent said:


> *uTorrent Quietly Installs Cryptocurrency Miner*
> 
> http://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-quietly-installs-riskware-bitcoin-miner-users-report-150306/


I read that, uninstalled uTorrent and installed qBittorrent instead. Works the same, seems a little lighter.


----------



## robojerk

KungFuCow said:


> Kind of OT but AdMuncher went free a while back. I have never found an ad blocker as good as Ad Muncher.


AdMuncher is a web proxy you install on a PC that filters all traffic, no matter what program/browser you're using (other than encrypted traffic like SSL/https). Though not harmful, I wouldn't recommend it since it effects so much.
ABP and µBlock are both excellent, ABP can get memory hungry though.


----------



## MikeMar

Wow that's ridiculous! I'll have to remember to uninstall it, granted I really don't do torrent now that TvTorrents is gone


----------



## TeddS

super dave said:


> I read that, uninstalled uTorrent and installed qBittorrent instead. Works the same, seems a little lighter.


Thanks, I've been wanting to replace uTorrent for a while. I stopped updating it a few versions ago as they put more and more advertising in it. Just installed and set up qBittorrent and it's working great.


----------



## super dave

TeddS said:


> Thanks, I've been wanting to replace uTorrent for a while. I stopped updating it a few versions ago as they put more and more advertising in it. Just installed and set up qBittorrent and it's working great.


You're welcome, it does run nice and works smooth.


----------



## jon777

Haven't seen much mention of Vuze/Azureus. That is what I've used previously (w/ TVTorrents). Works fine for me in my limited usage --I generally just use it to pick up things I've missed and for whatever reason DirecTV doesn't have OnDemand. So don't see any reason to switch, unless am missing something.

Am waiting on an invite to IPTorrents -- hopefully, will be able to use to replace TV Torrents.


----------



## waynomo

I recently switched from Vuze to BitTorrent. Vuze was attempting to install to much crap. I finally got fed up with it. The only thing I use it for is transcoding for TiVo and then the easy transfers to TiVo. 

I like BitTorrent because Bram Cohen is behind it and think he deserves to earn every penny he can from torrents.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'm still using uTorrent, but I'm on an older build that worked better with TVTorrents. Even though TVT is gone, I've seen no reason to change, as it just works.


----------



## TeddS

Combining qBittorrent with http://showrss.info has given be just about exactly what I want. Free account on showrss, configure the shows I want, set them for the quality I want, generate the RSS feed, put that into qBittorrent and set all the individual shows to auto download and save to their appropriate folders on my home network. Works great, highly recommended.


----------



## Azlen

jon777 said:


> Am waiting on an invite to IPTorrents -- hopefully, will be able to use to replace TV Torrents.


FYI IPTorrents has a very bad reputation in the private torrent community. The main sysop there is the one most people blame for the DDOS attacks on other private trackers. The site is usable and should get you what you need but thought you would want to know. The best private TV tracker is at capacity and is really really tough to get in right now but if you can snag an invite to BTN you won't be sorry.


----------



## trainman

jon777 said:


> Haven't seen much mention of Vuze/Azureus. That is what I've used previously (w/ TVTorrents). Works fine for me in my limited usage --I generally just use it to pick up things I've missed and for whatever reason DirecTV doesn't have OnDemand. So don't see any reason to switch, unless am missing something.


Most private trackers don't allow Vuze (there's something weird with its reporting of how much data was transmitted, or something like that). When I got on a private tracker, I switched to Transmission (for the Mac). Turns out I like it better than Vuze.


----------



## robojerk

trainman said:


> I switched to Transmission


I run Transmission as a service on my home server (Linux), and use the Remote GUI client on my Laptop. Way nicer since my server is always on to have it managing my downloads, also the files would end up on there anyways.


----------



## sushikitten

I'm sure this has been answered but I'm on my phone so it's harder to search/read results. What's the best/recommended VPN? I've started downloading movies we own but can't rip because our computer doesn't have a blu-ray drive...which has gotten me a few warnings. Technically I own the movies but yes, I am downloading them. Or do I just give up or take my chances?


----------



## DevdogAZ

sushikitten said:


> I'm sure this has been answered but I'm on my phone so it's harder to search/read results. What's the best/recommended VPN? I've started downloading movies we own but can't rip because our computer doesn't have a blu-ray drive...which has gotten me a few warnings. Technically I own the movies but yes, I am downloading them. Or do I just give up or take my chances?


For the money you'd spend on a VPN, just buy an external Blu-ray drive. They're not that expensive.


----------



## logic88

Azlen said:


> FYI IPTorrents has a very bad reputation in the private torrent community. The main sysop there is the one most people blame for the DDOS attacks on other private trackers. The site is usable and should get you what you need but thought you would want to know. The best private TV tracker is at capacity and is really really tough to get in right now but if you can snag an invite to BTN you won't be sorry.


Unfortunately I haven't been able to get any BTN/PTP invites so I'm stuck with IPTorrents for now. I actually don't download much, I just like having it around as a backup if I needed anything.


----------



## john4200

logic88 said:


> Unfortunately I haven't been able to get any BTN/PTP invites so I'm stuck with IPTorrents for now.


I'm not on BTN or PTP either. Word is that PTP has shut down all recruitment, but I hear there are still a few invites available if you know someone (they are bumping against the user limit but whenever people are pruned, a few invites are able to go through).

BTN has shut down recruitment on several sites it used to recruit from, including WCD, but word is that there is still BTN recruitment going on at a few smaller sites. I don't know for sure what those sites may be.


----------



## Azlen

Sucks for those who reached the invite level and no can no longer give out invites.


----------



## harrinpj

sushikitten said:


> What's the best/recommended VPN?


Private Internet Access is what I use. It works great and every time I read about VPNs it always seems to be the one that gets the best reviews.


----------



## Anubys

BTN has removed uTorrent version 3.x from their Whitelist. I had to downgrade to 2.2.1.

I'm glad this happened. The ads were very annoying and I don't need all the fancy colors and BS that came with the new versions.


----------



## ebockelman

DevdogAZ said:


> For the money you'd spend on a VPN, just buy an external Blu-ray drive. They're not that expensive.


This. A Blu-ray drive and software like AnyDVD HD + Handbrake will get you great results, and you control the encode to ensure it's exactly what you want.

Cheap, easy, and legal.


----------



## Hcour

Anyone else having problems with EZTV? I click on a tv show from the drop-down list, it goes to that "Cloudfare" page, then back to the home page but the program I chose has not come up, it's just the same home page. I've tried in FF and IE, same thing.


----------



## Ment

you're using the .ch domain right cause the .it domain got taken over.


----------



## Hcour

I was on the wrong site. Totally clueless. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## stellie93

Ok,anybody know what's going on with eztv now? It's there, but nothing has been added since ap 13, unless I'm doing something wrong.... I want my finale of Justified.


----------



## logic88

Looks like they're going on hiatus for a bit.

https://torrentfreak.com/eztv-goes-on-hiatus-for-a-thorough-security-audit-150415/

Edit: I see 6x13 of Justified on the various trackers like Kickass and TPB.


----------



## robojerk

I believe bt-chat.com was a semi-official way (somewhere on their forum they suggested it) to get eztv torrents when the site was down. They also have torrents from other sites on there..

I see the finale on their site.


----------



## stellie93

Thanks--I found it on *****at. I hate going to other sites, since I always get popup issues. I've been using eztv forever and it's always safe and easy. Good to know they're coming back. :up:


----------



## logic88

stellie93 said:


> I hate going to other sites, since I always get popup issues.


Yeah, the ads and pop-ups on those sites are terrible. That's why I only access them in a VM. So I can periodically wipe when needed.


----------



## stellie93

Vm?


----------



## logic88

Virtual Machine.

I have a pretty beefy desktop setup so I keep a virtual copy of Windows running so I do everything in there that's even the slightest bit risky.


----------



## scandia101

eztv.ch is up and running again


----------



## robojerk

logic88 said:


> Yeah, the ads and pop-ups on those sites are terrible. That's why I only access them in a VM. So I can periodically wipe when needed.


VM is overkill..

You could just use a portable browser.
Firefox with NoScript, FlashBlock, µBlock or AdblockPlus.

You could forego Flashblock if you setup Firefox to not allow the plugins.


----------



## logic88

robojerk said:


> VM is overkill..
> 
> You could just use a portable browser.
> Firefox with NoScript, FlashBlock, µBlock or AdblockPlus.
> 
> You could forego Flashblock if you setup Firefox to not allow the plugins.


Better safe than sorry is my motto when dealing with sites that could be slightly shady. Who knows who 0-day exploits could be out there? At least with a VM, you have another layer of protection.


----------



## Ment

EZTV is calling it quits so don't use any of their address its taken over by scammers.


----------



## stellie93

Thanks for the info. I was still using it this morning. What do you recommend as the best place for tv torrents? Any with no popups?


----------



## scandia101

Thanks.
Bookmark deleted.


----------



## Ment

stellie93 said:


> Thanks for the info. I was still using it this morning. What do you recommend as the best place for tv torrents? Any with no popups?


Don't think there is good TV oriented public tracker to replace it. Few accessible private ones tho like FreshOn or Morethan.tv

You can also use a general indexer like Getstrike.net, you are probably already using a VPN if not maybe time to look into one if you want to continue using public.


----------



## Malcontent

bump...

FYI,

*Transmission BitTorrent Client Released For Windows*

http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/03/28/transmission-brings-beloved-bittorrent-client-windows/



> Transmission, one of the most popular BitTorrent clients for OS X and Linux, has finally arrived on Windows after roughly a decade in existence.
> 
> The open-source file sharing app, developed by volunteers and available without ads for free, boasts a small footprint (about 25MB on Windows), support for encryption, a Web interface so you can control it through your browser, as well as the ability to set different speed limits for individual torrents.
> 
> The current version isnt yet being actively promoted  to download it, youll need to head to Transmissions download directory page (scroll to the bottom and grab the file named transmission-2.92-x64.msi if youre running a 64-bit edition of Windows; choose transmission-2.92-x86.msi if you have a 32-bit version).


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Revolution is now saying my password is more than 6 months old and has to be recovered. However, the email that it's sending to recover isn't working.


----------



## Malcontent

*uTorrent Forums Hacked, Passwords Compromised *

https://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-forums-hacked-passwords-compromised-160608/



> The uTorrent community forums have been hacked, exposing the private details of hundreds of thousands of users. The hackers were able to get their hands on the user database, and a warning issued by the software maker says that passwords should be considered compromised.


----------



## Malcontent

*Feds Seize Kickass Torrents Domains and Arrest Owner*

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...eged-founder-artem-vaulin-arrested-in-poland/



> Federal authorities announced on Wednesday the arrest of the alleged mastermind of KickassTorrents (KAT), the worlds largest BitTorrent distribution site. As of this writing, the site is still up.





> Prosecutors have formally charged Artem Vaulin, 30, of Ukraine, with one count of conspiracy to commit criminal copyright infringement, one count of conspiracy to commit money laundering, and two counts of criminal copyright infringement.





> Finally, Der-Yeghiayan also described how Apple provided a copy of Vaulin's e-mail account ([email protected]), which included other incriminating information that establishes probable cause of a criminal conspiracy. He concluded by noting that the Costa Rican and Filipino authorities have been alerted and that HSI and IRS would be using the MLAT process to try to seize the kat.cr and kat.ph domains, among others.


----------



## MikeMar

Oh Ukraine

Reminds me of when I was there. My brother was in the Peace Corps over there and I went and visited. Took me to a giant black market. Like square miles big!

Countless vendors with a desktop computer right there and they had tons of storage to house everything from TV Shows/Movies to software and such. They would just burn you whatever you wanted for like nothing

People buying and getting burned seasons of shows and movies for like $2-3 a pop, it was hilarious how many vendors there were there! 

I bought a random assortment of bootleg CDs for like $2


----------



## mrdbdigital

I just tried to access the site and it is down.


----------



## phox_mulder

That was my goto site when EZTV got shutdown/moved.

Used it for a while till EZTV came back, now just use KAT as a backup.

Guess I won't for a while.

ETA: Of course I only use it for TV shows my TiVo's didn't record because of power outages, weather, or antenna problems.


phox


----------



## stellie93

Is EZTV back and safe? I haven't used magic since it went down. I need something that isn't bombarded with pop-ups like kickass was--at least it was when I tried it last year.


----------



## robojerk

stellie93 said:


> Is EZTV back and safe? I haven't used magic since it went down. I need something that isn't bombarded with pop-ups like kickass was--at least it was when I tried it last year.


Use an adblocker!!!! Sheesh!
https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock
https://adblockplus.org/

I remember one time I was at my mother in laws house and she wanted me to download something for her.. Went to TPB and there am I seeing dozens of porn ads (******* and ass everywhere) with her. She wasnt using an ad block and I had been using one for so long I forgot how only porn companies advertised with them..


----------



## phox_mulder

stellie93 said:


> Is EZTV back and safe? I haven't used magic since it went down. I need something that isn't bombarded with pop-ups like kickass was--at least it was when I tried it last year.


Back, yes. Now with the .ag domain (Antigua/Barbuda)

Safe, not sure if anything is safe anymore.

I got a DMCA(?) warning a couple weeks ago.
I thought I was safe using PIA (VPN), but I guess if you lose connection, it drops back to your provider leaving you wide open for scanning.
I now have their "kill switch" setup which kills any and all internet if the VPN drops connection, and I'm using their SOCKS5 proxy, never seed, and have a huge hosts file to kill any ads/porn popups.

phox


----------



## john4200

stellie93 said:


> Is EZTV back and safe? I haven't used magic since it went down. I need something that isn't bombarded with pop-ups like kickass was--at least it was when I tried it last year.


I would not trust EZTV for anything. It is still being run by the scammers who stole the site from the original owner and creator.


----------



## newsposter

torguard user here

sometimes out of sleep mode utorrent doesnt start the connection right. says log in and stands there. even when i restart it and it runs a while, i just see that it stopped downloading and i have to restart utorrent

i dont remember this behavior prior to having torguard but i cannot swear to that

how do i diagnose if it's a utorrent or torguard issue?


----------



## Anubys

Is there a need for torrent sites anymore now that Kodi is so easy to use?


----------



## bareyb

Anubys said:


> Is there a need for torrent sites anymore now that Kodi is so easy to use?


I thought this was... interesting:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Anubys said:


> Is there a need for torrent sites anymore now that Kodi is so easy to use?


I've heard of Kodi but I thought it was just a media player app. Since Plex works so well for me, I've never taken the time to look into Kodi. Are you saying I could skip the torrent step and watch shows directly from Kodi?


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> I've heard of Kodi but I thought it was just a media player app. Since Plex works so well for me, I've never taken the time to look into Kodi. Are you saying I could skip the torrent step and watch shows directly from Kodi?


shows, movies...anything.

I got an amazon firestick, sideloaded Kodi (there are easy ways and hard ways to do it, just search until you find the easy ways!), installed addons (Exodus is the best), and you're all set. No need for torrents at all.

So it's the cost of the stick plus maybe an hour to learn and sideload Kodi and its addons. After that, you're all set.


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> I've heard of Kodi but I thought it was just a media player app. Since Plex works so well for me, I've never taken the time to look into Kodi. Are you saying I could skip the torrent step and watch shows directly from Kodi?


I subscribe to netflix, for example, but Verizon slows down netflix to unacceptable speeds over here. So I'm literally watching Orange is the new black right now using my firestick and Kodi (from the addon Exodus). I'm not stealing because I've paid for netflix, but the speed is perfect (1080p quality).


----------



## MikeMar

Anubys said:


> shows, movies...anything.
> 
> I got an amazon firestick, sideloaded Kodi (there are easy ways and hard ways to do it, just search until you find the easy ways!), installed addons (Exodus is the best), and you're all set. No need for torrents at all.
> 
> So it's the cost of the stick plus maybe an hour to learn and sideload Kodi and its addons. After that, you're all set.


I gotta do that, have the instructions bookmarked, just need to do it sometime


----------



## Anubys

MikeMar said:


> I gotta do that, have the instructions bookmarked, just need to do it sometime


Don't worry about any instructions regarding how to install each addon (e.g. exodus, velocity...etc.).

You only need to install "addon installer". That's the only one you need after sideloading Kodi. Once addon installer is ready, you can use it to install any addon you want after that by simply searching for it and clicking install.

There's an addon called football highlights...can't wait to see how good it is once the regular season starts!


----------



## 2004raptor

Interested in kodi. So, you have to have a firestick? I have a Samsung smart tv and google chromecast. I'd hate to have to buy _another_ device.


----------



## Anubys

2004raptor said:


> Interested in kodi. So, you have to have a firestick? I have a Samsung smart tv and google chromecast. I'd hate to have to buy _another_ device.


No, not at all. chromecast will do just fine. You just need something that can stream video and has space to install the software.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I have an Apple TV 4th gen. I saw some instructions for loading Kodi, but it required a Mac. Since I don't have a Mac, I guess I'll just stick with torrents and Plex, which work great for me.


----------



## john4200

I don't like streaming because of the uncertainty. I like to have the entire video downloaded to my hard drive so I know that I can watch it all the way through without any interruptions, glitches, or buffering.

By the way, in the kodi add-ons forums I have read that watching HD streams with Exodus often does not work well unless you use one of the paid sources. With the free ones, people report a lot of buffering pauses.


----------



## robojerk

What sources do these Kodi Addons get the Video files?
Bittorrent? http?


----------



## john4200

robojerk said:


> What sources do these Kodi Addons get the Video files?
> Bittorrent? http?


I think they are getting them from various file-hosting sites. Probably people download the videos via Usenet or torrents and then post them to file-hosting sites. Then the add-ons search those sites to find the content. I think the various sources that Exodus uses are similar to Usenet indexers, except they are indexing the file-hosting sites instead of Usenet. The paid sources may also grab their own copies of popular videos and upload them to a server or file-hosting site for streaming (not certain about that last one, but it is my best guess).


----------



## Anubys

john4200 said:


> I don't like streaming because of the uncertainty. I like to have the entire video downloaded to my hard drive so I know that I can watch it all the way through without any interruptions, glitches, or buffering.
> 
> By the way, in the kodi add-ons forums I have read that watching HD streams with Exodus often does not work well unless you use one of the paid sources. With the free ones, people report a lot of buffering pauses.


One issue I have is that you can't pause for an extended period of time; the firestick just turns itself off after a while. You can go to the bathroom and stuff, but you can't leave and come back 15 minutes later. If you do, it sometimes remembers where you left off and sometimes it doesn't (I can't figure out a pattern, if there is one).

I had buffering issues 2-3 times. All I had to do was go back to the main menu and clear the cache. Otherwise, I watch everything in HD (1080p if available) and don't have buffering issues 99% of the time (other than the 2-3 times I mentioned).

And I pretty much use Exodus exclusively and didn't even know there was such a thing as paid sites! So maybe the buffering issues are related more to their bandwidth.

Finally, the reason I decided on the firestick is because I read that it does a good job of learning and adjusting to your bandwidth for seamless streaming. So maybe using the stick makes a difference (?)


----------



## 2004raptor

Anubys said:


> No, not at all. chromecast will do just fine. You just need something that can stream video and has space to install the software.


Thanks. After you mentioned that I googled . Also saw a method to put it on a smart tv. Might try that in the next few days.

So, I see mention of Exodus (i'll google that one) but are there other add ons that are recommended?


----------



## Anubys

2004raptor said:


> Thanks. After you mentioned that I googled . Also saw a method to put it on a smart tv. Might try that in the next few days.
> 
> So, I see mention of Exodus (i'll google that one) but are there other add ons that are recommended?


I think I mentioned Addon Installer. Once you have that, you can use it to search and install a ton of addons with just a couple of clicks. I installed a few that appear in the top 10 lists you find in sites that show you how to install Kodi; but I found I only need Exodus. It has every movie I looked for (the kids and I really enjoyed watching Caveman) and every TV show.

Lots of sites recommend FireStarter (I think it's been renamed since then). But you don't need it anymore now that the Firestick will put Kodi as an option on the main screen (it used to be buried deep in sub-menus so it was a pain to launch it)

There are sports ones, porn (of course!), and others...but I've not used any of them yet...


----------



## 2004raptor

Thanks. Anyway to block things (porn, etc?)?


----------



## ayedee

PB is still up an running. I gave Kodi a try and did not like it.


----------



## Anubys

2004raptor said:


> Thanks. Anyway to block things (porn, etc?)?


The Firestick itself has parental controls. Kodi also has a parental control addon. Don't know how good they are since I don't use them.


----------



## MikeMar

So it turns the firestick into a Kodi right, like appearance/skin wise?

Just don't want to install it and later my wife says she doesn't like the layout/controls and stuff

How does it compare? Can you still load up netflix and amazon and stuff?


----------



## Anubys

MikeMar said:


> So it turns the firestick into a Kodi right, like appearance/skin wise?
> 
> Just don't want to install it and later my wife says she doesn't like the layout/controls and stuff
> 
> How does it compare? Can you still load up netflix and amazon and stuff?


No. The Kodi is just an app you run. If you don't run it, you have an Amazon firestick and all its functionality.

You can install kodi skins and all that stuff if you want, but it only takes over when you run Kodi. I never bother with that stuff.


----------



## MikeMar

Anubys said:


> No. The Kodi is just an app you run. If you don't run it, you have an Amazon firestick and all its functionality.
> 
> You can install kodi skins and all that stuff if you want, but it only takes over when you run Kodi. I never bother with that stuff.


SWEET! Will give it a shot then, thanks


----------



## bareyb

DevdogAZ said:


> I have an Apple TV 4th gen. I saw some instructions for loading Kodi, but it required a Mac. Since I don't have a Mac, I guess I'll just stick with torrents and Plex, which work great for me.


Can you provide a link? I have both.

It sounds pretty cool if you can directly link to material and bypass the downloading process. If that's what it does... I'm gonna see if I can find a YouTube on Kodi and see what exactly it does... It sounds like it's an App that connect directly to Torrents and streams them instantly. I can see some instances where that would be awesome.


----------



## DevdogAZ

bareyb said:


> Can you provide a link? I have both.
> 
> It sounds pretty cool if you can directly link to material and bypass the downloading process. If that's what it does... I'm gonna see if I can find a YouTube on Kodi and see what exactly it does... It sounds like it's an App that connect directly to Torrents and streams them instantly. I can see some instances where that would be awesome.


http://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/io...ation-fouth-generation-apple-tv-2016-3640061/


----------



## bareyb

Ah. Why thank you Devdog! I'll look into that.


----------



## ayedee

You can run Kodi with just a PC or a Mac.


----------



## 2004raptor

ayedee said:


> You can run Kodi with just a PC or a Mac.


If you run it on a PC, can it stream to a tv in another room?

The "kodi on a samsung smat tv" link I mentioned earlier turned out to be bogus.


----------



## Anubys

2004raptor said:


> If you run it on a PC, can it stream to a tv in another room?
> 
> The "kodi on a samsung smat tv" link I mentioned earlier turned out to be bogus.


Supposedly, you can. In fact, that's what I tried to do first but I wasn't smart enough to get it to work. The technical know-how was beyond me and the youtube videos with instructions clearly skipped steps assuming that the person viewing the video knew what they were doing.

So getting the firestick was my plan B.

I did manage to stream the system files over to the stick, actually, so I know it CAN work.

But, do be honest, I like the stick better. I don't want to pull up my laptop and start streaming to the TV every time I want to watch something. Right now, I just turn on the TV and watch it. If I have to get a Stick for each TV, that is a setup I would prefer anyway.


----------



## robojerk

I think you need either just a smb share (Windows Share) out a DLNA server. Some DLNA servers also transcode.


----------



## tigercat74

I'm looking fora good DLNA server. I'm an Apple person. I would like to download to my MacBook and then put it on the server. Any recommendations?


----------



## ayedee

2004raptor said:


> If you run it on a PC, can it stream to a tv in another room?
> 
> The "kodi on a samsung smat tv" link I mentioned earlier turned out to be bogus.


I used Chromecast. The reason I no longer use Kodi is that where I live I am limited to a download speed of only 6 Meg I Googled streaming Kodi from a PC using Chromecast.


----------



## Azlen

Just an FYI if you are using Exodus to make sure it is updated to the 2.0.3 version because the previous one stopped working for just about anything but search.


----------



## JYoung

tigercat74 said:


> I'm looking fora good DLNA server. I'm an Apple person. I would like to download to my MacBook and then put it on the server. Any recommendations?


What device would you be streaming to?

I've done both Serviio and Plex on Windows (and both have Mac versions) to a DLNA compliant Sony Blu-Ray player and they work decently (within the player's limitations).

But in the long run, I settled on using Plex to stream to a Roku 3 or Apple TV 4 connected to a TV.


----------



## robojerk

tigercat74 said:


> I'm looking fora good DLNA server. I'm an Apple person. I would like to download to my MacBook and then put it on the server. Any recommendations?


There are lots and lots of DLNA options...

I used Serviio years ago and it worked fine.
Universal Media Server and PlayOn are also popular..

Im using Plex now, it's nice since it integrates with my Tivo. Kind of why I defaulted to it.
Plex has a DLNA server built in (disabled by default) and there is a Plex app for Tivos (if you have one) so that would be nice if that's your setup. It also has a web based player so you can stream from your macbook while at home... Might be kind of redundant having Plex aggrigate all the meta data and kodi doing the same..
If you're a Kodi user, but interested in Plex there's an addon in development called PlexKodiConnect. I havent used it but just throwing it out there.
https://forums.plex.tv/discussion/210023/plexkodiconnect-supercharge-your-plex-kodi-connection


----------



## tigercat74

I'm sorry. I didn't explain this very well. I meant a NAS. I don't to use my MacBook to stream everything.


----------



## newsposter

i have to put in a plug for torguards customer service. upon going from monthly to yearly plan there was a hiccup in my user name info, i wrote to them and 2 minutes later it was corrected. 

who else has that kind of service? heck even on an online chat a CSR hasnt been that fast!


----------



## robojerk

tigercat74 said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't explain this very well. I meant a NAS. I don't to use my MacBook to stream everything.


What kind of NAS? Is it an off the shelf product? What OS is it running. ALl the ones I listed above run on Win/Linux/Mac. If it's an off the shelf product with firmware running things it "probably" has a built in DLNA server, maybe turned off by default.


----------



## MikeMar

So got Kodi and Exodus installed and working

When you select a show or movie it lists like a dozen or more sources, does it matter which one?

And like bittorrents, anyway this is being tracked or anything?


----------



## Azlen

MikeMar said:


> So got Kodi and Exodus installed and working
> 
> When you select a show or movie it lists like a dozen or more sources, does it matter which one?
> 
> And like bittorrents, anyway this is being tracked or anything?


Most of the time it doesn't matter. You can even change to autoplay where it just starts with the top one.

It's a direct download from the source so your IP address isn't shared in a swarm. I have no idea if the source is logging the IP's that attach to it but you never know. It's impossible to say that anything is completely safe but it is safer than torrenting.


----------



## Anubys

MikeMar said:


> So got Kodi and Exodus installed and working
> 
> When you select a show or movie it lists like a dozen or more sources, does it matter which one?
> 
> And like bittorrents, anyway this is being tracked or anything?


What did you install it on? PC/laptop or smart TV or chromecast/firestick?


----------



## MikeMar

Firestick

Ok I'll try and find that autoplay

I've been doing usenet, but nice alternative as I am only setup on 1 TV to watch usenet stuff I download, nice option for other TVs


----------



## 2004raptor

Bought a firestick tonight so I'll search for an easy/good tutorial on setting this up.

I know it was mentioned up thread but if anyone has a decent walk through I'd appreciate it. It'll be tomorrow of Sunday before I get a chance to tinker.


----------



## Anubys

2004raptor said:


> Bought a firestick tonight so I'll search for an easy/good tutorial on setting this up.
> 
> I know it was mentioned up thread but if anyone has a decent walk through I'd appreciate it. It'll be tomorrow of Sunday before I get a chance to tinker.


These are the instructions I used. He shows 2 ways of doing it. Using adbFire and then an "easier" way without adbFire.

Now, I'm not good with this stuff, but I found the adbFire way to work better. The instructions were not clear in a couple of spots but even an idiot like me figured it out.

Link to step by step instructions

Read the whole thing before starting.

Now, when it comes to installing addons, don't follow the step by step instructions on how to install each one. They certainly work, but that would be like trying to go to the house next door by going to the airport and renting a helicopter and using it to get there.

Just find the instructions for addon installer. Install THAT. After that, any addon you want is as easy as searching for it by name and clicking install.

Instructions for addon Installer

I did like using ES File Explorer; which did help me install addon installer. Since it's an Amazon-approved app, it's easy to install

ES File Explorer instructions

I did install Firestarter (I think it's been renamed); which puts Kodi on the main screen for easy launch. But Amazon has made Kodi easy to find by allowing it to show up in the "recently opened" screen on the main page. So, really, all you have to do is run Kodi using the long way the first time. After that, it will be right there on the home screen for easy access.

What I did is simply launch addon installer and paged through all the addons for what struck my fancy. Whatever you do, install Exodus. It's the best addon for TV shows and movies.

Good luck.


----------



## 2004raptor

Anubys said:


> These are the instructions I used.
> 
> Good luck.


:up:​
thank you.


----------



## 2004raptor

Just wanted to update. I installed Kodi but apparently ES Explorer is no longer approved by Amazon. There were some alternate instructions I had to use. No big deal. 
But, I couldn't get Kodi to show up under the Recently Used no matter what I did. I found some instructions but it still won't show even after I launch it the long way.


----------



## Anubys

2004raptor said:


> Just wanted to update. I installed Kodi but apparently ES Explorer is no longer approved by Amazon. There were some alternate instructions I had to use. No big deal.
> But, I couldn't get Kodi to show up under the Recently Used no matter what I did. I found some instructions but it still won't show even after I launch it the long way.


yeah, it was funny that Amazon stopped supporting ES Explorer right after I made my post, I think!

Look for FireStarter...I think the add-on got renamed...that's another way around launching Kodi the long way...

I don't understand why Kodi isn't on the recent app list for you...that was a change Amazon made months ago and should work...I hope this is not a portent of Amazon launching a war against Kodi!


----------



## Anubys

wait...did you manage to install addon installer? if so, then just use it to install firestarter...Kodi will then be 2 clicks away from the home screen of the firestick.


----------



## 2004raptor

I'm almost positive I installed Firestarter. I think. 

There were so many links to tutorials and it just became confusing. I'm at work now so I can't check but I think I got lost when ES Explorer threw me a curve ball. Either way, i got it on there but I think I forgot you mentioned addon Installer. I'll hopefully have time to check tonight.


----------



## Anubys

2004raptor said:


> I'm almost positive I installed Firestarter. I think.
> 
> There were so many links to tutorials and it just became confusing. I'm at work now so I can't check but I think I got lost when ES Explorer threw me a curve ball. Either way, i got it on there but I think I forgot you mentioned addon Installer. I'll hopefully have time to check tonight.


Yeah...as you read, every link is "oooh...I need to read that"...you end up opening so many links that you don't know where the beginning and end is!

All you need is Kodi and Addon Installer. Once those two are up and running, you can install any addon, skins, ...etc.


----------



## robojerk

ES File Explorer has recently fallen out of favor since they have been including ad ware/malware with their app..


----------



## 2004raptor

Anubys said:


> Yeah...as you read, every link is "oooh...I need to read that"...you end up opening so many links that you don't know where the beginning and end is!
> 
> All you need is Kodi and Addon Installer. Once those two are up and running, you can install any addon, skins, ...etc.


edit - nevermind. I think I got it.


----------



## 2004raptor

OK, so I think I got it. So, I'm too tired to mess with things now but do you recommend any other add ons???

And I still need to figure out a quick way of launching kodi.


----------



## Anubys

2004raptor said:


> OK, so I think I got it. So, I'm too tired to mess with things now but do you recommend any other add ons???
> 
> And I still need to figure out a quick way of launching kodi.


I don't get why it doesn't appear in your most recent page! Your only chance is firestarter, then...

aha...check out this link...FireStarter has been blacklisted by Amazon but FireStopper is the workaround

Link to article

If this is a substitute for torrents; i.e. all you want is tv shows and movies, Exodus is all you need. I installed a few of the addons that appear on "top 10" lists, but never used them.

I just paged through the addons and installed ones that sounded good...I can't wait to use the "football highlights" one once the football season starts.


----------



## Malcontent

*BitTorrent Search Engine Site 'Torrentz.eu' Mysteriously Disappears *

http://news.softpedia.com/news/torrentz-eu-search-engine-mysteriously-shuts-down-506993.shtml

https://torrentfreak.com/torrentz-s...rent-meta-search-engine-says-farewell-160805/



> Sixteen days after US authorities announced the arrest of Kickass Torrents' admin in Poland, Torrentz.eu, the Internet's biggest BitTorrent meta-search engine, has shut down, according to messages displayed on its home page.
> 
> At the time of writing, the Torrentz.eu Web page where users flocked to search for torrent download links is displaying a message that reads, "Torrentz was a free, fast and powerful meta-search engine combining results from dozens of search engines."


----------



## ayedee

Malcontent said:


> *BitTorrent Search Engine Site 'Torrentz.eu' Mysteriously Disappears *
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/torrentz-eu-search-engine-mysteriously-shuts-down-506993.shtml
> 
> https://torrentfreak.com/torrentz-s...rent-meta-search-engine-says-farewell-160805/


Kickass Clones can still be found. They come and go on a daily basis.


----------



## 2004raptor

Torguard question. For some reason my torrent proxy IP address stopped working., I contacted torguard (answered within minutes on a sunday. phenomenal quick customer service BTW) and they told me to change it to a different IP. So I did and it started working. But, the old IP address is overseas, the new one seems to be in LA. 

Am I mistaken in thinking the ip address should be out of the uS?


----------



## Azlen

2004raptor said:


> Torguard question. For some reason my torrent proxy IP address stopped working., I contacted torguard (answered within minutes on a sunday. phenomenal quick customer service BTW) and they told me to change it to a different IP. So I did and it started working. But, the old IP address is overseas, the new one seems to be in LA.
> 
> Am I mistaken in thinking the ip address should be out of the uS?


Doesn't really matter what the IP is. You just don't want it to be traced back to you. An IP in the US may actually get you better speed.


----------



## ncsercs

Have a samsung UN40H5003 which is NOT a Smart TV. It has 2 HDMI and 1 USB inputs.

Just got the newest and latest Roku stick. Want to install Kodi onto the Roku.

Has anybody else done this? Heard that "addon installer" is involved.

What do I need to download? Is there a simple way to do this?

Primary interest is auto racing and TCM (old movies).

Thanks!


----------



## Rickvz

From what I have read it is not possible to run Kodi on the Roku stick or box. I have both Roku and the Amazon Fire Stick. I installed Kodi on a pair of Amazon Fire Stick and found the process pretty simple overall.


----------



## robojerk

ncsercs said:


> Just got the newest and latest Roku stick. Want to install Kodi onto the Roku.


Kodi *can't* run non Roku. Roku only allows apps that are written using a language called Brightscript. Kodi is written in C.

Amazon's firestick is a modified version of Google's Android (Linux) and apps can be written in C, Dalvik, etc. and run fine.

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00GDQ0RMG


----------



## jilter

Still 5 here:
I want to explore Seedbox possibilities.
Any recommendations on where to start?
(Remembering my age, of course.)


----------



## dswallow

jilter said:


> Still 5 here:
> I want to explore Seedbox possibilities.
> Any recommendations on where to start?
> (Remembering my age, of course.)


I've used www.dediseedbox.com for well over a year now and would recommend them.


----------



## jilter

Thank you Doug, I had been looking for where you posted that previously, and could not find it. Can you explain to the 5-year old in me: When transferring thru FTP, is there any risk in that process?


----------



## cditty

FTP is only from point A (seed server) to point b (your machine). There shouldn't be any inherited risk there.


----------



## newsposter

win 8.1 torguard

everytime i come out of sleep there's netsh command failed. i have to restart torguard. however what i dont get is utorrent says the 'failed' line implying its still running. however nothign downloads. i restart utorrent to get the green instead of the exclamation point at the bottom right of the utorrent window


----------



## 2004raptor

I've been having issues for a month or so with Torguard. At first, I had an error (can't recall the exact error). Then they said to use a different username and password. Things would connect but were slooooooooooooooooow. Finally went on chat tonight and they recommended I change the proxy port. After I did that I get Hostname not Found and nothing works. Even after I changed it back?????

Just not sure 

Was thinking of trying a different client. Anyone use a good one besides utorrent? Not saying that's the issue but I'm out of ideas.


----------



## ayedee

I am still finding what I am looking for by magical means. You just have to deal with all the ransomeware, spyware, and virus attacks that come your way when you are dealing with torrents. It's worse than ever.


----------



## ACoolDude

ayedee said:


> I am still finding what I am looking for by magical means. You just have to deal with all the ransomeware, spyware, and virus attacks that come your way when you are dealing with torrents. It's worse than ever.


I can see this being an issue with software via magical means, but is this a problem when downloading videos? If the file isn't a video file, don't open it. I never double click, just drag things to VLC. I use Usenet for most things I need to get this way, but there are some things I get off iptorrents and before that Demonoid or the old Piratebay (rarely) - never had an issue with video files. A very few times over the years had a "video" that came with an .exe extension - just deleted it.


----------



## Jonathan_S

ACoolDude said:


> I can see this being an issue with software via magical means, but is this a problem when downloading videos? If the file isn't a video file, don't open it. I never double click, just drag things to VLC. I use Usenet for most things I need to get this way, but there are some things I get off iptorrents and before that Demonoid or the old Piratebay (rarely) - never had an issue with video files. A very few times over the years had a "video" that came with an .exe extension - just deleted it.


I _think_ the concern is more with the websites (and ad banners on those sites) that you might go to to find a link to the torrent file in the first place. The actual video file, should, I think be relatively safe.


----------



## Hcour

If you can get an invitation to a private site, that's the way to go. I've never had a single problem on a private site. However, you do have to keep up your ratio on those sites by seeding.


----------



## kdmorse

Jonathan_S said:


> The actual video file, should, I think be relatively safe.


Mostly, but not absolutely.

There have been VLC buffer overflow/execution bugs at times. (As there have been in WMP, etc...). Once they were made known, a whole lot of evil folks put up a whole lot of 'video only' torrents, then when played in VLC would infect or provide remote access to the system.

There have also been several .zip or similar vulnerabilities that trigger when the file is written to disk. (Because it's being picked up by windows search, google desktop, antivirus software, etc...). Evil folks make torrents with a perfectly valid video file in them, and a readme.zip on the side, and that's the ballgame.

Not saying .torrents are inherently risky. But they're not magically safe either, and they make easy and tempting targets for people who are careless. (Far more common in the porn world than in the tv/movie/music world).


----------



## newsposter

whats with all the readme files anyway? they always say you MUST read this first..one time long ago i did click.. just bs.


----------



## cditty

Anyone currently using iptorrents that would be willing to pass out an invite?


----------



## newsposter

why would craigslist ban a torguard IP?


----------



## Malcontent

*Hackers Seed Torrent Trackers With Malware Disguised as Popular Downloads*

https://www.grahamcluley.com/2016/0...trackers-malware-disguised-popular-downloads/



> Cybercriminals are spreading malware via torrent distribution networks, using an automated tool to disguise the downloads as trending audio, video and other digital content in an attempt to infect more unsuspecting victims.





> The network begins with a torrent parser, which collects information about some of the most popular torrent files circulating around the web.
> 
> Computer criminals then apply their RAUM tool to create a series of malicious files. Some are fake copies of those popular torrent files that in reality hide notorious malware such as CryptXXX, Cerber, or Dridex.





> Criminals monitor those files intently to see if anti-virus solutions have flagged any of them as suspicious. To protect against detection, some of the files are hosted on the Tor network.


Nothing new about malware and torrents but it's very organized and automated.


----------



## robojerk

Malcontent said:


> *Hackers Seed Torrent Trackers With Malware Disguised as Popular Downloads*
> 
> https://www.grahamcluley.com/2016/0...trackers-malware-disguised-popular-downloads/
> 
> Nothing new about malware and torrents but it's very organized and automated.


Honestly if you just use common sense you can avoid that crap. I think news like this is spread purposely to make torrenting seem scary and turn people off of it.


----------



## 2004raptor

Not sure where else to ask and I don't want to drag this thread into questionable territory...but the last few BT videos I have downloaded just don't play. Not with VLC or WMP. Both are updated and I have the latest codecs. 
Just get errors on either program I try.

Am I just all of a sudden unlucky or is there a trick involved. 
PM me if that works best. 

thanks.


----------



## robojerk

2004raptor said:


> Not sure where else to ask and I don't want to drag this thread into questionable territory...but the last few BT videos I have downloaded just don't play. Not with VLC or WMP. Both are updated and I have the latest codecs.
> Just get errors on either program I try.
> 
> Am I just all of a sudden unlucky or is there a trick involved.
> PM me if that works best.
> 
> thanks.


Try Mplayer? Honestly if VLC wont open it something is probably up with the videos you download. Try a video you know 100% works (past download or something. Or this video (Big Buck Bunny).


----------



## 2004raptor

Just tried 4-5 other videos and they are fine. Even one that I downloaded last week is ok., BUt there's several others that just don't play/give errors.


----------



## pteronaut

What.CD has just been shut down, when visiting their website, they say that all site & user data has been destroyed. But it would be prudent to delete any torrents that you may have from them from your client, just to be safe.


----------



## TampaThunder

pteronaut said:


> What.CD has just been shut down, when visiting their website, they say that all site & user data has been destroyed. But it would be prudent to delete any torrents that you may have from them from your client, just to be safe.


Damn. Lost Waffles earlier and that was my backup for What.  Very bad news.


----------



## getreal

2004raptor said:


> Not sure where else to ask and I don't want to drag this thread into questionable territory...but the last few BT videos I have downloaded just don't play. Not with VLC or WMP. Both are updated and I have the latest codecs.
> Just get errors on either program I try.
> 
> Am I just all of a sudden unlucky or is there a trick involved.
> PM me if that works best.
> 
> thanks.


Could it be that the particular disabled file downloads which do not play are actually dummy files set up to track your IP address?


----------



## David Platt

pteronaut said:


> What.CD has just been shut down, when visiting their website, they say that all site & user data has been destroyed. But it would be prudent to delete any torrents that you may have from them from your client, just to be safe.


Damn. That was probably the torrent site I used more than any other.


----------



## aadam101

I just switched from Deluge to uTorrrent and one thing I liked about Deluge is that bottom list of files in the GUI had collapsible folders rather than one long list of files the way it is in uTorrent. Is there any way to get collapsible folders in uTorrent? I didn't see anything in the advanced settings but I don't know what many of those things are.


----------



## TampaThunder

aadam101 said:


> I just switched from Deluge to uTorrrent and one thing I liked about Deluge is that bottom list of files in the GUI had collapsible folders rather than one long list of files the way it is in uTorrent. Is there any way to get collapsible folders in uTorrent? I didn't see anything in the advanced settings but I don't know what many of those things are.


Simplest thing might be to label each torrent and then use the label list to navigate between torrents. It's crude but it's the only thing that approximates what you're looking for that I know of. I'm talking about uTorrent version 2.2.1 - not sure about higher versions so take that advice with an atom of salt.


----------



## aadam101

TampaThunder said:


> Simplest thing might be to label each torrent and then use the label list to navigate between torrents. It's crude but it's the only thing that approximates what you're looking for that I know of. I'm talking about uTorrent version 2.2.1 - not sure about higher versions so take that advice with an atom of salt.


I think maybe i asked my question wrong.

Here is an example I pulled from the web of how the files look in Deluge. The highlighted line is a folder that can be collapsed/expanded. I would like uTorrent to do this instead of just showing me a huge list of files. It's helpful when dealing with multiples seasons of a show in one torrent.


----------



## newsposter

does anyone with torguard have this problem

every time i open the laptop lid and the machine starts back up , torguard is red meaning its disconnected and i get netsh error. this is 100% of the time. yet in utorrent the 'test torrent' says its a successful connection but at the bottom of utorrent i get the yellow triangle

also when i reconnect torguard, i still have to exit utorrent and come back in in order for anything to start downloading again.


----------



## kdmorse

aadam101 said:


> I think maybe i asked my question wrong.
> 
> Here is an example I pulled from the web of how the files look in Deluge. The highlighted line is a folder that can be collapsed/expanded. I would like uTorrent to do this instead of just showing me a huge list of files. It's helpful when dealing with multiples seasons of a show in one torrent.


I know you say you just switched to uTorrent, but recommend you take a look at qBitTorrent, which is the current golden child of lightweight full-featured clients. I switched to it when uTorrent went over to the dark side some time back (with regards to in-client advertising, and bundled adware - which they have semi-retreated from), and have been perfectly happy with it, it's everything the original lightweight uTorrent used to be.

And I really only mention it because I just checked, it lets you expand/collapse folders in the file list. Maybe it's worth a try.


----------



## Mikeguy

kdmorse said:


> I know you say you just switched to uTorrent, but recommend you take a look at qBitTorrent, which is the current golden child of lightweight full-featured clients. I switched to it when uTorrent went over to the dark side some time back (with regards to in-client advertising, and bundled adware - which they have semi-retreated from), and have been perfectly happy with it, it's everything the original lightweight uTorrent used to be.


Fortunately, as you said, uTorrent seems to have retreated from its attempt to shove its ads down our throats--I haven't had any issue for a bit over 2 years now. But thank you for your alternate suggestion--there's always tomorrow.


----------



## aadam101

Mikeguy said:


> Fortunately, as you said, uTorrent seems to have retreated from its attempt to shove its ads down our throats--I haven't had any issue for a bit over 2 years now. But thank you for your alternate suggestion--there's always tomorrow.


The ads are really easy to remove from uTorrent.


----------



## Mikeguy

aadam101 said:


> The ads are really easy to remove from uTorrent.


Thanks. I had done so, but then, a little over 2 years ago, uTorrent seems to have changed its ad tech. such that the ads became pernicious, despite the old methods. It seems to have been a reinvigorated effort by uTorrent to force its obtrusive ads on the users. Fortunately, that attempt was dropped shortly thereafter--I think the bad commentary about it came back to roost.


----------



## Anubys

about a year ago, uTorrent made Broadcastthenet crash. They posted instructions on how to roll back utorrent to a version that works and to stop auto-upgrade.

Does anyone know if this problem has been resolved and I can upgrade uTorrent again?


----------



## DevdogAZ

I still use a uTorrent version in the 2.2.x range (not at home to check right now). I've had no complaints with it, so haven't had any reason to look into upgrading to something else.


----------



## logic88

Yeah, for some reason, a lot of places don't use the latest version of uTorrent.

In fact, a few trackers ban any version later than 2.2.x.


----------



## Hcour

Woe is me! FreshonTV is shutting down. Man, I'm really really really really really gonna miss that site.

If anyone has an invitation to a comparable site it would be very very very very very much appreciated.

This is especially aggravating because they just had a donation request and I donated quite generously. Then a week later they shut down! Crimeny.


----------



## Malcontent

ExtraTorrent Shuts Down For Good - TorrentFreak


> Popular torrent site ExtraTorrent has permanently shut down. The abrupt decision was announced a few minutes ago in a brief message posted on the site's homepage. This means that after the demise of KickassTorrents and Torrentz.eu, the torrent community must say farewell to another major player.


----------



## john4200

Hcour said:


> If anyone has an invitation to a comparable site it would be very very very very very much appreciated.


Both MTV and NBL (Nebulance) are giving out invitations to anyone who can prove they had a freshon account. MTV is probably the better tracker, but might as well grab both.


----------



## tlrowley

Is anyone else having trouble with tvchaosuk? I'm getting errors about too many redirects. I don't see anything on twitter/reddit/facebook, so it is probably just me, but I'm not sure what to check - I've been a member there for years without problems.


----------



## JohnB1000

Just a general question here.

We've been having problems with our internet that seems to have only started in the last 6 months or so. Every couple of hours the ping for gaming will shoot up into the 300's for 5 minutes then back down, then up again 10 minutes later. We've tried everything to figure it out but this weekend i started thinking about the fact that I have two torrent apps running. Mostly they are not active, limited downloads but I do continue to share and leave them running. I turned them off yesterday for a test and the problem has not occurred so far.

Is it possible the torrent apps are causing this, perhaps by some incoming connections? If so any suggested settings changes to mitigate this?


----------



## john4200

JohnB1000 said:


> Is it possible the torrent apps are causing this, perhaps by some incoming connections? If so any suggested settings changes to mitigate this?


It is possible. Have you monitored your outgoing bandwidth? Is it maxing out when the pings go up?

If so, you should try setting a bandwidth limit in your torrent client. Set a limit for upload bandwidth of about 80% of your available upload bandwidth.


----------



## JohnB1000

Ping spikes are to short and random to catch but I think I do have bandwidth limited but with two clients going perhaps it's doubling up.


----------



## waynomo

Why do you run 2 clients? (Not a criticism. Just curious)


----------



## JohnB1000

One private site required a very specific setup, others a different config.


----------



## Jonathan_S

JohnB1000 said:


> Ping spikes are to short and random to catch but I think I do have bandwidth limited but with two clients going perhaps it's doubling up.


Seems a good guess. The clients most likely aren't aware of each other (or any other users of your upload bandwidth). If you turn both back on maybe try limiting each to no more that 35% of your upload bandwidth. That way even if they peak together you should still have 30% left for gaming.


----------



## Anubys

uTorrent is driving me crazy with all the notifications that it blocked things...I followed all the instructions to make it go away but nothing works...I was running a very old build that is stable with BTN but uTorrent forced me to upgrade to the current version and it's been nothing but trouble ever since!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Anubys said:


> uTorrent is driving me crazy with all the notifications that it blocked things...I followed all the instructions to make it go away but nothing works...I was running a very old build that is stable with BTN but uTorrent forced me to upgrade to the current version and it's been nothing but trouble ever since!


I'm still running an old build of uTorrent with BTN. What did you see that made you think you had to upgrade to the current version?


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm still running an old build of uTorrent with BTN. What did you see that made you think you had to upgrade to the current version?


Nothing. I didn't update it. I kept saying no to the update notice then it just updated by itself!

I said don't update and it just updated anyway. I'm pissed.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Anubys said:


> Nothing. I didn't update it. I kept saying no to the update notice then it just updated by itself!
> 
> I said don't update and it just updated anyway. I'm pissed.


Can't you just uninstall it and reinstall the old version?


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> Can't you just uninstall it and reinstall the old version?


Yeah, I guess I'll have to do that...


----------



## newsposter

my renewal for torguard is up and its only 24 to renew. 

anyone think of a better/cheaper service?


----------



## BrettStah

Wow, I haven't opened up uTorrent in awhile, and apparently it updated to some monstrosity! Ads are embedded in the main screen, some full screen overlays popped up twice that wouldn't close without closing the entire application, and I can't resize the various panels of the mains green nearly as much as the older version. 

I went ahead and got rid of it - found an open source program named qbittorrent that looks to be much closer to the uTorrent of yesteryear.


----------



## Hercules67

Join the revolution.

I got rid utorrent for the same reason.

Happily using qbittorrent.


----------



## Mikeguy

BrettStah said:


> Wow, I haven't opened up uTorrent in awhile, and apparently it updated to some monstrosity! Ads are embedded in the main screen, some full screen overlays popped up twice that wouldn't close without closing the entire application, and I can't resize the various panels of the mains green nearly as much as the older version.
> 
> I went ahead and got rid of it - found an open source program named qbittorrent that looks to be much closer to the uTorrent of yesteryear.





Hercules67 said:


> Join the revolution.
> 
> I got rid utorrent for the same reason.
> 
> Happily using qbittorrent.


THE fix for uTorrent, to eliminate ads and have it just do what it is supposed to do:

https://lifehacker.com/disable-ads-in-utorrent-via-settings-826283231

How To Disable uTorrent Ads | Ubergizmo


----------



## jim8650

yeah qbittorent works great...I use it in conjunction with the Private Internet Access VPN (virtual private network) which costs me $6.95 a month


----------



## BrettStah

Mikeguy said:


> THE fix for uTorrent, to eliminate ads and have it just do what it is supposed to do:
> 
> https://lifehacker.com/disable-ads-in-utorrent-via-settings-826283231
> 
> How To Disable uTorrent Ads | Ubergizmo


Thanks for the info - too late for me since I switched to qbittorrent. Someone wrote a small utility to copy any torrents over from uTorrent, so it was pretty easy to switch for me.


----------



## BrettStah

Mikeguy said:


> THE fix for uTorrent, to eliminate ads and have it just do what it is supposed to do:
> 
> https://lifehacker.com/disable-ads-in-utorrent-via-settings-826283231
> 
> How To Disable uTorrent Ads | Ubergizmo





BrettStah said:


> Thanks for the info - too late for me since I switched to qbittorrent. Someone wrote a small utility to copy any torrents over from uTorrent, so it was pretty easy to switch for me.


So I realized I didn't uninstall uTorrent last night - I just stopped it from autostarting. So I opened it this morning and tweaked the advanced settings, and sure enough, it looks and behaves much closer to the old version. If they had made it more obvious to disable the truly obnoxious parts, I probably would have stuck with it. (There are still some things that are annoying that I couldn't disable, such as the top left Upgrade to Pro and the top right Upgrade button next to some search box I also don't need).

It is nice to know that if I find that qbittorrent doesn't work out I can go back to something that is at least mostly ok.


----------



## Hercules67

As for the torrent limit you speak of, I have not had any trouble so far....


----------



## TampaThunder

I've been using uTorrent 2.2.1 for many, many years and all of the private trackers I'm on have banned the usage of any higher version due to recent exploits and security concerns. There was a similar concern with 2.2.1 but that was easily fixed with just a simple setting adjustment.

I probably will eventually move to qBittorent but with over 2k torrents seeding I'm just a little lazy to get it done. Despite the ease to migrate torrents there still will be some issues/differences that I'm loathe to deal with most important of which is my RSS downloader configuration.


----------



## Mikeguy

BrettStah said:


> So I realized I didn't uninstall uTorrent last night - I just stopped it from autostarting. So I opened it this morning and tweaked the advanced settings, and sure enough, it looks and behaves much closer to the old version. If they had made it more obvious to disable the truly obnoxious parts, I probably would have stuck with it. (There are still some things that are annoying that I couldn't disable, such as the top left Upgrade to Pro and the top right Upgrade button next to some search box I also don't need).
> 
> It is nice to know that if I find that qbittorrent doesn't work out I can go back to something that is at least mostly ok.


I think that this is the tenuous balance between revenue-driving and alienation: uTorrent trying to get revenue in the door but wanting to avoid ticking off its hardcore fan base, who do make noise. Hence, make it possible to avoid the ads, but only if you know how. And there are a few silly design elements that uTorrent has made unchangeable, including as you note. Once I've eliminated the ads, I've been content enough to stick with it (out of habit and ease, as much as anything else).


----------



## Mikeguy

TampaThunder said:


> I probably will eventually move to qBittorent but *with over 2k torrents seeding *I'm just a little lazy to get it done. Despite the ease to migrate torrents there still will be some issues/differences that I'm loathe to deal with most important of which is my RSS downloader configuration.


Jeez Louise! :mask::flushed:


----------



## DevdogAZ

TampaThunder said:


> I've been using uTorrent 2.2.1 for many, many years and all of the private trackers I'm on have banned the usage of any higher version due to recent exploits and security concerns. There was a similar concern with 2.2.1 but that was easily fixed with just a simple setting adjustment.


I'm also still using uTorrent 2.2.1. I regularly get the screen asking me to upgrade, but I always uncheck the box which would allow it to do so automatically and then dismiss the notice.


----------



## BrettStah

TampaThunder said:


> I've been using uTorrent 2.2.1 for many, many years and all of the private trackers I'm on have banned the usage of any higher version due to recent exploits and security concerns. There was a similar concern with 2.2.1 but that was easily fixed with just a simple setting adjustment.
> 
> I probably will eventually move to qBittorent but with over 2k torrents seeding I'm just a little lazy to get it done. Despite the ease to migrate torrents there still will be some issues/differences that I'm loathe to deal with most important of which is my RSS downloader configuration.


Something like Sonarr and Radarr? If so I think they also support qbittorrent.


----------



## Hcour

I'm still using uTorrent 2.2.1. Works great. Same as it ever was.


----------



## BrettStah

Anyone that uses qbittorrent find that the ratio is wrong? Example... A download that qbittorrent shows with over a 2.0 ratio is showing up well under 1.0 on the private tracking site. I don't think I ever had a discrepancy before with uTorrent.


----------



## BrettStah

BrettStah said:


> Anyone that uses qbittorrent find that the ratio is wrong? Example... A download that qbittorrent shows with over a 2.0 ratio is showing up well under 1.0 on the private tracking site. I don't think I ever had a descrepancy before with uTorrent.


I think I figured it out. It seems that by default, qbittorrent likes to search all over for additional peers and trackers, instead of just relying on the initial details from the private tracker site I used. So some of my upload went to trackers not part of the private tracker site, so that's why there was a discrepancy between what qbittorrent and the site. Basically I had to uncheck the top 3 checkboxes in the Options, BitTorrent panel to disable this feature (and then remove the unwanted trackers from the torrent I downloaded).


----------



## b_scott

if you have a mac, Transmission was always a good client. but I just use my Synology NAS now.


----------



## robojerk

Transmission works on Linux, MacOS, and Windows

I use it on my home server (Linux) and use transmission remote GUI.


----------



## BrettStah

BrettStah said:


> I think I figured it out. It seems that by default, qbittorrent likes to search all over for additional peers and trackers, instead of just relying on the initial details from the private tracker site I used. So some of my upload went to trackers not part of the private tracker site, so that's why there was a discrepancy between what qbittorrent and the site. Basically I had to uncheck the top 3 checkboxes in the Options, BitTorrent panel to disable this feature (and then remove the unwanted trackers from the torrent I downloaded).


So, I am still having issues with the ratios reported by qbittorrent they don't match what the private tracking site shows. I've decided to switch back uTorrent - thanks to the tips posted here. It's mostly back to looking and functioning like the old version did.


----------



## pteronaut

I might have to go back to uTorrent also, as the latest version of Qbittorrent forgets, or doesn't show, all but one of my active torrents.


----------



## ayedee

pteronaut said:


> I might have to go back to uTorrent also, as the latest version of Qbittorrent forgets, or doesn't show, all but one of my active torrents.


Or go back to a previous version of Qbittorrent. I use it for both Windows and OS X.


----------



## BrettStah

ayedee said:


> Or go back to a previous version of Qbittorrent. I use it for both Windows and OS X.


I quickly searched for older versions but only found the latest (I'm not going to compile my own from source files).


----------



## pteronaut

ayedee said:


> Or go back to a previous version of Qbittorrent. I use it for both Windows and OS X.


I did, then absent mindedly allowed the upgrade. But the big thing, is that this bug has been known for over 3 months (after an update every week, from 4.0.0 to 4.0.4) and no update has been released to fix it.


BrettStah said:


> I quickly searched for older versions but only found the latest (I'm not going to compile my own from source files).


I have the 64bit versions of 4.0.0 through 4.0.3 (and the bugged 4.0.4) if you want, I could upload one somewhere for you.


----------



## BrettStah

I appreciate the offer, but I think I'll just stick with uTorrent for the time being.


----------



## Hercules67

Is anyone who is using qBitorrent able to answer this question:

I had to move my files and create new directories to save everything in. Unfortunately (and a lot of people seem to be saying this is a bug in the program), qBitorrent does not seem to understand the location of the new directories and ignores the existing downloaded files and TRIES to re-download those files. I can force a re-check a bunch of times, but it does not seem to take. Does anyone know how to make a directory change STICK in qBit? In uTorrent it was simple, albeit a bit painful.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## EdwPowers

I am back to trying torrents again after many years. This is for non-TV items at the moment but I think my issues would be the same regardless of what I was downloading.

The site I use requires seeding. I have no problem doing that but I can't get it to work. I have qBittorrent 3.3.16. The site says I need to forward my ports. I bought Port Forwarding Network Utilities at the site's recommendation and have forwarded my ports but my PC is still unreachable.

I was using Windows 10 firewall and just switched to McAfee firewall. I can't find where any incoming requests are blocked or I can't find the right place to look.

My ISP is Spectrum, former Brighthouse, if that makes a difference.

Thanks


----------



## 2004raptor

Ed

The only times I have forwarded ports have been within my routers configuration. I don't use software firewalls. Not sure that helps but if you can access your routers setup/configuration then I'm sure someone could assist you.


----------



## EdwPowers

2004raptor said:


> Ed
> 
> The only times I have forwarded ports have been within my routers configuration. I don't use software firewalls. Not sure that helps but if you can access your routers setup/configuration then I'm sure someone could assist you.


The Port Forwarding Network Utilities did configure my router, or at least claims it did.That is the whole purpose of the software. In looking at my router, the ports are forwarded.

I only mentioned the firewall as the site says that sometimes can be an issue. I tried to list all in my setup just to be sure I am not overlooking anything.

I had even tried turning the firewall off and that didn't help.


----------



## minimeh

It may be that torrent traffic specifically is blocked by your ISP. You can try using a random port instead of the default. If possible, use SSL for tracker announces if your torrent site supports that.

Or it may be that your ISP isn't forwarding anything at all to your router. My ISP, not Spectrum/Brighthouse, generally assigns IP addresses to which they do not forward incoming connections. I had to contact them to get an IP that supports calls in. I thought it was strange, but occasionally when my various services become unreachable, it is due to being reassigned back to a different IP and a contact with the ISP is needed to restore functionality.

Try creating a random port forward and then use a port forwarding tester to see if it works. I use Open Port Check Tool or Open Port Check Tool - Test Port Forwarding on Your Router . They are free.


----------



## Hcour

I hate to state the obvious, but just in case - Have you rebooted your computer? On two occasions I couldn't figure out why my port forwarding wasn't working after getting it setup, then rebooted and all was well.


----------



## EdwPowers

Hcour said:


> I hate to state the obvious, but just in case - Have you rebooted your computer? On two occasions I couldn't figure out why my port forwarding wasn't working after getting it setup, then rebooted and all was well.


Yes, I have rebooted, didn't help.


----------



## EdwPowers

OOPS!!! My bad!

I just remembered my computer is connected directly to my ISP modem, not my router. I will do some more testing and let everyone know.


----------



## EdwPowers

OOPS again!! My computer is plugged into my router. I guess that changed the last the last time I had to swap out the modem.

Now I will try some of the suggestions above.


----------



## EdwPowers

So far, no luck. I have tried all I know to do, which granted isn't very much in respect to this. I have tried with my computer network cable plugged into my router and also into the modem. The online sites only return back my ISP provided IP address.


----------



## BrettStah

EdwPowers said:


> So far, no luck. I have tried all I know to do, which granted isn't very much in respect to this. I have tried with my computer network cable plugged into my router and also into the modem. The online sites only return back my ISP provided IP address.


These online sites only will ever use your ISP provided IP address. 
Did you go here and test the ports? 
Open Port Check Tool


----------



## EdwPowers

BrettStah said:


> These online sites only will ever use your ISP provided IP address.
> Did you go here and test the ports?
> Open Port Check Tool


I have used the site with my ISP provided IP. All ports seem to be blocked.


----------



## Hcour

Do you have a static ip setup in networking (vs dynamic)? I'm no expert but I believe this is required.
Is the port address the same in both your router and your BT client?
Is that port address within the range suggested by your torrrent site?


----------



## Mikeguy

I know almost zilch about setting it up, but uTorrent has been largely painless for me. For whatever it's worth.


----------



## mr.unnatural

Mikeguy said:


> I know almost zilch about setting it up, but uTorrent has been largely painless for me. For whatever it's worth.


Same here. Been using μTorrent for years and it does what it's supposed to do. No need to mess with port settings IIRC, but it's been years since I set it up so I may have had to do something along those lines way back when. It updates automatically and never skips a beat. I use a VPN and anyone using a bittorrent client should be using one too. If you're not hiding your IP address then you should be. I received a notice of a lawsuit against me years ago that was filed by some shyster in California for a porn video that I don't even recall ever downloading. They tracked my IP address and were suing anyone and everyone. I hired a lawyer and was about to pay the guy off, but the lawyer checked the status of the lawsuit and found out that it had been thrown out of court. I can only assume that just having a person's IP address was not enough to tie it to a specific individual. It's kind of like getting a ticket from a red light camera. They can ticket the vehicle, but they can't prove who was driving the car. Even so, using a VPN allows you privacy and encrypts the data stream from the server to your PC so nobody can see what you're actually downloading. Some providers have been known to throttle download speeds if they see you're streaming content from a competitor. Using a VPN allows you to keep prying eyes from seeing what you're doing.


----------



## TampaThunder

mr.unnatural said:


> Same here. Been using μTorrent for years and it does what it's supposed to do. No need to mess with port settings IIRC, but it's been years since I set it up so I may have had to do something along those lines way back when. It updates automatically and never skips a beat. I use a VPN and anyone using a bittorrent client should be using one too. If you're not hiding your IP address then you should be. I received a notice of a lawsuit against me years ago that was filed by some shyster in California for a porn video that I don't even recall ever downloading. They tracked my IP address and were suing anyone and everyone. I hired a lawyer and was about to pay the guy off, but the lawyer checked the status of the lawsuit and found out that it had been thrown out of court. I can only assume that just having a person's IP address was not enough to tie it to a specific individual. It's kind of like getting a ticket from a red light camera. They can ticket the vehicle, but they can't prove who was driving the car. Even so, using a VPN allows you privacy and encrypts the data stream from the server to your PC so nobody can see what you're actually downloading. Some providers have been known to throttle download speeds if they see you're streaming content from a competitor. Using a VPN allows you to keep prying eyes from seeing what you're doing.


I've been using uTorrent 2.2.1 for years and until I'm forced to by the torrent sites I use I won't be changing.

As far as using a VPN I don't and I certainly can't argue against the privacy aspect of it but another step that torrenters should use is not downloading from public torrent sites. Find someone you know that has an invite to a private tracker and treat yourself to virus free downloads, faster downloads, more secure downloads, etc. etc. Private trackers will, more than likely, restrict your choice of torrent client to insure better security. For example, recently some of the higher versions of uTorrent were found to have a security flaw and most of the major private trackers banned those versions and did so very quickly.

If you do go the private tracker route be sure to read the rules regarding downloading and seeding and live by those rules or say good-bye to that tracker as there is very little leeway given to those that download and don't subsequently share.


----------



## mr.unnatural

TampaThunder said:


> I've been using uTorrent 2.2.1 for years and until I'm forced to by the torrent sites I use I won't be changing.
> 
> As far as using a VPN I don't and I certainly can't argue against the privacy aspect of it but another step that torrenters should use is not downloading from public torrent sites. Find someone you know that has an invite to a private tracker and treat yourself to virus free downloads, faster downloads, more secure downloads, etc. etc. Private trackers will, more than likely, restrict your choice of torrent client to insure better security. For example, recently some of the higher versions of uTorrent were found to have a security flaw and most of the major private trackers banned those versions and did so very quickly.
> 
> If you do go the private tracker route be sure to read the rules regarding downloading and seeding and live by those rules or say good-bye to that tracker as there is very little leeway given to those that download and don't subsequently share.


That's all well and good but private trackers can't protect you from prying eyes. A VPN service gives you complete anonymity. Right now if you were to try and track my IP address you would find me located in Chicago when, in fact, I am in Maryland and logged into a server in Chicago thru my VPN service. I have the option to use about two dozen different servers located all over the world. A VPN service only costs about $25-35 a year and lots of them offer special deals fairly often. μTorrent is constantly being updated and I get new versions automatically installed every few weeks. I'm currently up to version 3.5, build 43804. FWIW, I've found torrents on private sites that were just reseeded from public sites so I wouldn't be so sure about them being as secure or virus-free as you claim. Then again, I have a high level of confidence in the sites I use, both public and private. I can't recall the last time I might have picked up a virus from any site, if ever. I guess it mostly depends on what kind of files you're downloading.


----------



## TampaThunder

mr.unnatural said:


> That's all well and good but private trackers can't protect you from prying eyes. A VPN service gives you complete anonymity. Right now if you were to try and track my IP address you would find me located in Chicago when, in fact, I am in Maryland and logged into a server in Chicago thru my VPN service. I have the option to use about two dozen different servers located all over the world. A VPN service only costs about $25-35 a year and lots of them offer special deals fairly often. μTorrent is constantly being updated and I get new versions automatically installed every few weeks. I'm currently up to version 3.5, build 43804. FWIW, I've found torrents on private sites that were just reseeded from public sites so I wouldn't be so sure about them being as secure or virus-free as you claim. Then again, I have a high level of confidence in the sites I use, both public and private. I can't recall the last time I might have picked up a virus from any site, if ever. I guess it mostly depends on what kind of files you're downloading.


As I said in my post "_I certainly can't argue against the privacy aspect_" of VPNs and I mention private trackers as "_another step_" torrenters can use. Can't see where I said private trackers protect you from prying eyes. However, they certainly do moreso than public trackers.

In the many years that I've been downloading/seeding from the handful of major private trackers that I belong to I have never, repeat never, gotten a file with a virus. Can you get a virus from a download acquired from a private site? Perhaps. But it hasn't been anything I've experienced.

I currently have 2,500+ files seeding on my computer representing about 18 TB of data. I have a 150/150 FiOS connection that, other than updates and manual reboots, is always on. My upload/download traffic, needless to say, is considerable. I've had Road Runner, which became Bright House, then switched to Verizon FiOS and now with Frontier FiOS. I have never received any letter with regards to my torrenting habits or bandwidth usage. If I ever get one then I will consider getting a VPN. But it certainly isn't as mandatory as you make it sound.

Also, as you mention getting regular upgrades to your uTorrent automatically and currently use build 3.5, keep in mind that you *would not* be able to utilize the any of the A+ private tracker sites I use as any uTorrent version 3.x and above are *banned due to security and exploit issues*.

So, to each his own.

Edited to add:
This is what was posted on one of my torrent sights 2 months ago. It has not been updated or removed and is still in effect. Posts with similar wording appeared on every private tracker I use. Perhaps, it will shed some light on the use of uTorrent 3.x and above. Note: I have removed the name of the torrent site.



> Due to a significant security flaw in uTorrent that could result in harm to both the site and our users, we are blacklisting uTorrent 3.x until they release a properly fixed version. Previous uTorrent versions (2.0.4, 2.1.x and 2.2.x) are not affected in the same way, and for now are still on the whitelist, though we may revisit the issue in future if more exploits are found.
> 
> The security flaw could allow a remote website or another person to download items to your computer in the background, without your knowledge, including executable files. Additionally, personal information (including peer lists, passkeys, etc...) could be taken from the client, endangering <private torrent site> and its users. Due to this, we feel strongly that we need to ban uTorrent 3.x to protect <private torrent site> and our members.
> 
> While 2.x is not affected in the same way from what we have been able to determine, as a precaution, all users of 2.x clients should still go to their Advanced settings and set "net.discoverable" to false, then restart the client (see image for example). Instructions will also be sent out to all users of uTorrent 2.x in the coming days on how to do this, in case anyone does not see this notice.
> 
> We also implore any uTorrent 3.x users to not only stop using uTorrent 3.x on <private torrent site>, but to remove it from their computers completely and either downgrade to a 2.x version, or find a different whitelisted client. The client needs only to be running for someone to be able to exploit your computer, and they can do this with code running in the background of any website. The risk is severe and it's imperative that you protect yourselves.


----------



## kdmorse

> Due to a significant security flaw in uTorrent that could result in harm to both the site and our users, we are blacklisting uTorrent 3.x until they release a *properly *fixed version. Previous uTorrent versions (2.0.4, 2.1.x and 2.2.x) are not affected in the same way, and for now are still on the whitelist, though we may revisit the issue in future if more exploits are found.


If anyone's wondering why the word "Properly" is in there, it's because they released a band-aid patch and said "All fixed!", when all the band-aid did was break the sample exploit that was presented to them, it did not fix the underlying problem. So the researches fixed the exploit to work around their 'fix'. Then they released another patch and said "All fixed!", except since they blew it in such a half-assed way the first time, nobody really trusts them. (I don't know if subsequent fixes fixed the problem 'properly' or not - but the whole kerfuffle was yet another nail in uTorrent 3.x's acceptance coffin).


----------



## logic88

mr.unnatural said:


> That's all well and good but private trackers can't protect you from prying eyes. A VPN service gives you complete anonymity.


One thing that I've always been leery about is if a VPN tunnel fails. Can you configure the torrent client to quit/stop if that occurs?

That's why I've been using a proxy instead. You can configure the torrent client to only use the proxy so if the proxy fails, torrent activity also stops.


----------



## markp99

Figured this was best place as any to ask:

Sonarr and Radarr are supposed to do their things auto-magically, correct?

I think I am set-up correctly, and can manually trigger these apps to go out and grab my selected title. Works great, connects with Plex and adds to my library. I generally default 1080p with a reasonable filesize definition. Manual search almost always returns viable candidates not excluded by my criteria.

I cannot say for sure, but I really do not recall seeing a single title appear in my Plex library without some intervention/initiation from me. Are there settings needed to permit these two tools to do their thing hands-free from my Wanted lists? Maybe there is some other constraint I have applied accidentally.

Unsenet: newshosting.com
Indexer: NZBGeek
DL Client: SABnzbd
Plex Server


----------



## robojerk

Settings > Connect
Add your plex server, that will tell Sonarr/Radarr to tell Plex the item has been added.


----------



## markp99

robojerk said:


> Settings > Connect
> Add your plex server, that will tell Sonarr/Radarr to tell Plex the item has been added.


Yep, have that set. When I manually trigger a download, titles will appear in my library as expected.

It's the initial automation of triggering grabs from my Wanted lists without my assistance that seems to be eluding me.

What tells Sonarr/Radarr to go off and search in the first place?


----------



## robojerk

In Sonarr, are the episodes "monitored"?
Open up a series that you have to do manually and look at the flags on the left of the episodes where they're listed and see if they're monitored.


----------



## markp99

OK, looking at Radarr's logs I see RssSyncService - kicks off every ~5min, but consistently returns "Found: 100, Reports grabbed: 0"


----------



## robojerk

Try asking on reddit. I haven't had to mess with Radarr or Sonarr too much other than general config.
r/radarr

Also mention if you're using NZBHydra2 or Jackett/Cardigan (if searching for torrents.)


----------



## ayedee

How is Index Of different from Torrents? Is Index Of activity monitored and risky to download from?


----------



## logic88

So what's a good TV tracker these days? Anyone have a BTN invite handy?


----------



## mwhip

logic88 said:


> So what's a good TV tracker these days? Anyone have a BTN invite handy?


I still us abnzb and right now registration is open.


----------



## logic88

mwhip said:


> I still us abnzb and right now registration is open.


Thanks for the heads up, I just registered.

Still would be nice to have a good TV tracker though so if anyone has a BTN invite, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## aadam101

I have a very valuable invite available. I don't even want to say what it is because I have heard this site is brutal when it comes to public trading. Let's just say that if Orville Redenbacher ran a torrent site this is probably what he would name it.

I am looking to trade it for a BTN invite. Send me a PM. I will not respond to posts about it.


----------



## aadam101

I still have the invite for Popcorn. Anyone want to offer up a trade? Ideally for MTV or BTN..


----------



## JohnB1000

Not sure if this is the correct thread.

Anyone got any tracker site leads? Mainly for UK shows. I moved and did not have my "torrent" PC running and got booted from Nebulance and man they are a bunch of children when you ask them for help


----------



## markp99

I have a few iptorrent invites; pm your email. Not sure about UK coverage.


----------



## mwhip

Question. Been updating stuff I had in SD to HD and I am getting down to some hard-to-find stuff. Had to go back to torrent for them and I am using rarbg with qbittorent and a proxy from btguard with that. However, a lot of stuff is always stalled and it is taking forever to download. One friend said they could be limiting me so to reset my proxy IP but that doesn't seem to be helping either. Ideas?


----------



## mr.unnatural

mwhip said:


> Question. Been updating stuff I had in SD to HD and I am getting down to some hard-to-find stuff. Had to go back to torrent for them and I am using rarbg with qbittorent and a proxy from btguard with that. However, a lot of stuff is always stalled and it is taking forever to download. One friend said they could be limiting me so to reset my proxy IP but that doesn't seem to be helping either. Ideas?


It's going to depend mostly on how long the torrent has been active and how many people are still seeding it. If you're using a VPN then they can't theoretically be able to see what you're downloading and therefore shouldn't be throttling your download speed, but some ISPs can just be dicks about it regardless.


----------



## logic88

mwhip said:


> Question. Been updating stuff I had in SD to HD and I am getting down to some hard-to-find stuff. Had to go back to torrent for them and I am using rarbg with qbittorent and a proxy from btguard with that. However, a lot of stuff is always stalled and it is taking forever to download. One friend said they could be limiting me so to reset my proxy IP but that doesn't seem to be helping either. Ideas?


How many peers with complete copies? For some obscure stuff, I left the download open and it took a couple of months to complete as there was only one complete peer and they didn't seem to be online that often.


----------



## robojerk

mwhip said:


> Question. Been updating stuff I had in SD to HD and I am getting down to some hard-to-find stuff. Had to go back to torrent for them and I am using rarbg with qbittorent and a proxy from btguard with that. However, a lot of stuff is always stalled and it is taking forever to download. One friend said they could be limiting me so to reset my proxy IP but that doesn't seem to be helping either. Ideas?


You're not really describing the problem. If just slow it's probably VPN. If you're downloading older stuff the torrent could be unhealthy. If they're stuck being idle at 95% it could be that last 5% nobody on the torrent has. Your options are to wait it out and hopefully someone else fixes it or returns. Could take months. Or sometimes I've had luck joining other trackers and I might find one were someone has the same file but 100% of it.


----------



## Worf

For old stuff (anything older than a year since release), or obscure stuff, expect it to take a while. If it's 1-5 years old, it may take a couple of weeks - it's old, but not so old. Anything older than 5 years, it can take months to complete. 

The only real thing you can do is wait it out and hope it finishes. Sometimes it can take a really long time like years. Sometimes the only person that seems to have it is someone who's on a modem and only connects once a month.


----------



## mwhip

Yeah I figure it was just old and these peers are no up for very long.


----------



## MikeMar

I know this is a torrent thread, but ever thought about trying usenet for random stuff?
You can get a block of like 500gig for $5 (never expires) and might help with it


----------



## mwhip

MikeMar said:


> I know this is a torrent thread, but ever thought about trying usenet for random stuff?
> You can get a block of like 500gig for $5 (never expires) and might help with it


 I use usenet for 99% of my downloading switched years ago when I got a nasty letter from ISP. This is all stuff that I can't even find there and oddly finding most of it on rarbg.


----------



## Anubys

Anyone know how to find foreign shows with English subtitles on BTN?

I want to download Money Heist but every torrent I've downloaded is in Spanish only.


----------



## MikeMar

Anubys said:


> Anyone know how to find foreign shows with English subtitles on BTN?
> 
> I want to download Money Heist but every torrent I've downloaded is in Spanish only.


Just download the subtitles from Subtitles - download movie and TV Series subtitles

You'll rarely find hardcoded subtitles, as it's a lot more versatile to do normal and then run the subtitle file along with it


----------



## Anubys

So I'm downloading it for a friend in Egypt. I will send him the series on a flash drive. How does he watch the video and run the subtitles concurrently?


----------



## Anubys

or how about dubbed? can I find that on BTN?


----------



## MikeMar

Anubys said:


> So I'm downloading it for a friend in Egypt. I will send him the series on a flash drive. How does he watch the video and run the subtitles concurrently?


Well zero clue how your friend is going to play it or on what device
I have no idea on what is and isn't on BTN (I don't bittorrent, juse Usenet) but when playing things in Plex I can download subtitle files and pop them in the movie folder and just select them to play

On a computer, VLC should be a good player and play subtitles no problem

Searching on a torrent site, put the term hardcoded in there, it might help


----------



## robojerk

Anubys said:


> So I'm downloading it for a friend in Egypt. I will send him the series on a flash drive. How does he watch the video and run the subtitles concurrently?


Download an external subtitle, make sure it's in sync with your video, if not try another one.

Rename the subtitle to match the video file EXACTLY except for the file extension or anything after the period, this usually tells the video player that the sub file is for that specific video file, this is for situations some people keep a directory with multiple videos. You can also specify language by adding a 2 character code to the file. Then you'll just need to enable the subtitle on the player.

Examples. I used srt but there's other subtitle formats like ass, etc that should be named the same.

My Awesome Movie.mp4 (The movie)
My Awesome Movie.srt (unknown language subtitle)
My Awesome Movie.en.srt (English Subtitle)
My Awesome Movie.en.forced.ass (Only contains foreign speaking parts)
My Awesome Movie.en.sdh.srt (Hearing impaired, contains text like "Rambo shoots the gun loudly")

MyAwesomeMovie (2018).srt <---- Video players usually wont know this file is for that specific video file so you'll need to add it by using file prompts.

Hardcoded subtitles are just burned into the video.. There's no turning them on or off. They are literally part of your video.

After all this, on what ever video player your friend is using they still will likely need to turn on subtitles on whatever video player they're using.. VLC is popular


----------



## Anubys

Thank you for the tutorial. Unfortunately, my friend is extremely computer illiterate, it took me a long time to explain to him how to play video from a flash drive on his TV...

He has a Netflix subscription but the internet speed over there is so bad, he can't use it...

it's strange that nobody puts a dubbed version up on BTN...I know "the world" isn't the U.S. but even outside the U.S., more people would want the English version instead of Spanish.


----------



## Wil

Anubys said:


> my friend is extremely computer illiterate


If you're willing to do the work for him you can get hold of a suitable subtitle file and then hardcode those subtitles into a copy of the movie file. There are a number of programs that do that, easy to use, you just select both files, push start and it creates a new file with the subtitles burned in.


----------



## robojerk

Anubys said:


> Thank you for the tutorial. Unfortunately, my friend is extremely computer illiterate, it took me a long time to explain to him how to play video from a flash drive on his TV...


I think whatever method you're using to play the flash drive on the TV, the subtitles will work if you name the files correctly, you just might need to turn on the subs in the player. I cant vouch for it working 100% since I don't know what player you're using.

Example

S01E01-Pilot.mp4
S01E01-Pilot.en.srt
S01E02-The Fall.mkv
S01E02-The Fall.en.ass
S01E03-We Mean Business.mp4
S01E03-We Mean Business.en.ass


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wil said:


> If you're willing to do the work for him you can get hold of a suitable subtitle file and then hardcode those subtitles into a copy of the movie file. There are a number of programs that do that, easy to use, you just select both files, push start and it creates a new file with the subtitles burned in.


Yeah, I think for the computer-illiterate friend, this is the best option. Download Handbrake, download the video file and the corresponding SRT, and then use Handbrake to create a new video file that has the captions burned in to the video. That way there's no issue with the player, with turning subs on or off, etc. It will just work.


----------



## MikeMar

I did that for a movie, worked perfectly
The key is to CHECK and make sure the subtitles lined up though
I screwed up the first time and it was off like 10 seconds


----------



## DevdogAZ

MikeMar said:


> I did that for a movie, worked perfectly
> The key is to CHECK and make sure the subtitles lined up though
> I screwed up the first time and it was off like 10 seconds


Yeah, Handbrake allows you to adjust the time if the sub file is not correct. But it takes some trial and error to get it right.


----------



## Wil

DevdogAZ said:


> it takes some trial and error to get it right.


To be clear: only if the subtitle file doesn't match. As long as it does, no trial and error.


----------



## Anubys

john4200 said:


> Some of the releases on BTN have English subtitles. You have to open up the details and look. For example, the Mooi release for Season 1.1 and 1.2 have English, Spanish, German, French, and Turkish subtitles. This is also discussed in the comments for the Season torrents on BTN.


Excellent. I found them and was able to turn English subtitles on. Thank you!


----------

